# Stuttgart-21 Wie denkt Ihr darüber?



## Uktawa (30. September 2010)

Wie einige von euch sicherlich shcon in den Nachrichten gesehen haben ist die Polizei nun gewaltsam gegen die Stuttgart-21 Gegener vor gegangen. 
Ein massives Aufgebot von Polizisten (vermummt und in "Prügeluniform") ging mit Wasserwerfern, Tränengas und Faustgewalt gegen die friedlichen Demonstranten vor.
Wie kann es sein das ein Bauprojekt (das völlig umstritten ist) vor die Rechte und Wünsche der Bürger gesetzt wird. Hat die Politik vergessen das sie vom Volk für das Volk gewählt wurde und nicht für irgendwelche Industriemagnaten und Bauspekulanten?
Was ist da los in Stuttgart und warum werden die Proteste nicht erhört?
Ich persönlich bin richtig wütend und muss ehrlich sagen das würde ich in Stuttgart leben, ich vom friedlichem Demonstrant zum wütenden Steineschmeisser werden würde. 
Was denkt ihr über Stuttgart-21 und das was da am heutigen Tage passiert ist?

Wer noch nicht weiss was da heute passiert ist: http://www.spiegel.de/politik/deutschland/0,1518,720516,00.html


----------



## M1ghtymage (30. September 2010)

Friedliche Demonstranten? Afaik waren die Demonstranten auf dem Gelände des Bahnhofs. Ist das richtig soweit? Wenn dem so ist, dann haben diese Leute auch kein Recht sich dort niederzulassen. Wie würde es dir gefallen, wenn Leute in deinem Haus demonstrieren?
Verzeiht, falls meine Annahme falsch ist, ich habe mich mit dem Thema nicht besonders auseinandergesetzt.


----------



## Potpotom (30. September 2010)

Das Bauvorhaben finde ich hirnrissig... die Demonstrationen dagenen prinzipiell gut, aber... wenn eine nicht genehmigte Demonstration trotz mehrfacher Aufforderung nicht eingestellt wird, dann hat man da halt zu reagieren bzw. den Platz zu räumen. Mit Wattekugeln geht das nunmal nicht - und es ist jetzt nicht so, als wären keine gewaltbereiten Demonstranten dort gewesen.


----------



## Lari (30. September 2010)

Uktawa schrieb:


> Wie einige von euch sicherlich shcon in den Nachrichten gesehen haben ist die Polizei nun gewaltsam gegen die Stuttgart-21 Gegener vor gegangen.
> Ein massives Aufgebot von Polizisten (vermummt und in "Prügeluniform") ging mit Wasserwerfern, Tränengas und Faustgewalt gegen die friedlichen Demonstranten vor.


Tränengas? Faustgewalt? Einzig die Aussage mit den Wasserwerfern stimmt, wenn man den Bericht vom Spiegel liest...


> Wie kann es sein das ein Bauprojekt (das völlig umstritten ist) vor die Rechte und Wünsche der Bürger gesetzt wird. Hat die Politik vergessen das sie vom Volk für das Volk gewählt wurde und nicht für irgendwelche Industriemagnaten und Bauspekulanten?


Alle Stuttgarter haben da gesessen? Oder war es doch nur ein Bruchteil?


> Ich persönlich bin richtig wütend und muss ehrlich sagen das würde ich in Stuttgart leben, ich vom friedlichem Demonstrant zum wütenden Steineschmeisser werden würde.
> Was denkt ihr über Stuttgart-21 und das was da am heutigen Tage passiert ist?


Und dann wieder über Polizei-Gewalt meckern? Natürlich. Sind ja keine Menschen, die du versuchst zu verletzen.

Stuttgart 21 wurde genehmigt, also wird es auch gebaut. Friedlich protestieren ist ok, aber sobald die Polizei sagt "Weg da!" dann hat man das zu tun. Ist ja nicht so, als würde man nicht sehen, wenn da ein Wasserwerfer angefahren kommt. Sorry, aber wenn man da als Demonstrant eins auf die Kauleiste bekommt, dann hat man es wissentlich in Kauf genommen.


----------



## Caps-lock (30. September 2010)

Ich finde auch das der Post vom Threadersteller zu gefärbt ist und genau NULL neutral.
Die Polizisten werden sicher nicht morgens aufstehen und sagen: Jawoll jetzt gehen wir mal ein paar Menschen verletzen.
Die Prügeluniform nennt sich Schutzausrüstung, falls ein paar von den friedlichen Demonstranten dann doch Steine in der Tasche haben.

Es gibt einen Bauauftrag, den haben die Demonstranten behindert, in dem sie sich in den Weg gestellt haben. Ich bin kein Stuttgarter und kann nicht beurteilen wie sinnvoll das Projekt ist, aber wie schon geschrieben wurde:
Die Demonstranten behindern die Bauarbeiten und halten sich dort wohl widerrechtlich auf.


----------



## Olliruh (30. September 2010)

also ich find es unnötig, sie bauen wieder was und jammern dann das sie ja ach so verschuldet sind ...


----------



## Olliruh (30. September 2010)

Uktawa schrieb:


> Ein massives Aufgebot von Polizisten (vermummt und in "Prügeluniform")



also das mal ne pfiffige idee. wenn man sich prügeln will oder so aber nicht verhaftet werden will verkleidet man sich einfach als security oder polizist & dann kann man schön austeilen 
*offtopic*


----------



## Tounho (30. September 2010)

Es hing ja lang genug aus das ein neuer Bahnhof gebaut wird. Erst jetzt, wo was passiert fangense an zu protestieren. Jetzt isses aber zu spät.


----------



## EspCap (30. September 2010)

Ich habe nichts dagegen. Eine Landeshauptstadt braucht einfach einen vernünftigen Bahnhof und das hat Stuttgart bisher nicht.
Klar ist das verdammt teuer, aber dass das Geld ansonsten z.B. in die Bildung fliessen würde braucht man wirklich nicht zu glauben.

Imo sollten die Demonstranten langsam mal einsehen dass man ein Multimilliarden-Bauprojekt *nach *dem Baubeginn wohl eher schlecht noch verhindern/stoppen kann.

Edit:




Olliruh schrieb:


> also das mal ne pfiffige idee. wenn man sich prügeln will oder so aber nicht verhaftet werden will verkleidet man sich einfach als security oder polizist & dann kann man schön austeilen
> *offtopic*


Dabei muss ich irgendwie wieder an das hier denken....
[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=okRRolcXvyg[/youtube]


----------



## Caps-lock (30. September 2010)

http://www.spiegel.de/politik/deutschland/0,1518,720587,00.html

Ich weiß nicht ob es so toll ist das die vom Volk gewählten Abgeordneten zu Straftaten anstiften...
Und Hausfriedensbruch gehört wohl klar zu den nicht legalen Dingen...


----------



## Olliruh (30. September 2010)

idiot 
wie gut das kommt so mittem im video


----------



## Dominau (30. September 2010)

Tounho schrieb:


> Es hing ja lang genug aus das ein neuer Bahnhof gebaut wird. Erst jetzt, wo was passiert fangense an zu protestieren. Jetzt isses aber zu spät.



Genau.
Vor 10 Jahren haben sie es angekündigt und sich die genehmigung geholt oder was auch immer.
Jetzt wo man anfangen will meckern sie. In den Umfragen damals war fast niemand da gegen.
Aber jetzt ist es natürlich soooo schlimm.


----------



## Kuya (30. September 2010)

Öhm.. auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass meine Meinung hier nicht unbedingt anerkannt wird, aber ich nehme dazu trotzdem Stellung:



Uktawa schrieb:


> Ein massives Aufgebot von Polizisten (vermummt und in "Prügeluniform") ging mit Wasserwerfern, Tränengas und Faustgewalt gegen die friedlichen Demonstranten vor.
> Wie kann es sein das ein Bauprojekt (das völlig umstritten ist) vor die Rechte und Wünsche der Bürger gesetzt wird. Hat die Politik vergessen das sie vom Volk für das Volk gewählt wurde und nicht für irgendwelche Industriemagnaten und Bauspekulanten?
> Was ist da los in Stuttgart und warum werden die Proteste nicht erhört?
> Ich persönlich bin richtig wütend und muss ehrlich sagen das würde ich in Stuttgart leben, ich vom friedlichem Demonstrant zum wütenden Steineschmeisser werden würde.



Es wäre mir erstens neu, wenn sich Politiker "tatsächlich" für die interessen der Bürger interessieren.
Und zweitens denke ich, es ist Ziel, Stuttgart eine tolle Besonderheit zu verschaffen, quasi ein neues Wahrzeichen. Die interessieren sich nicht für Demonstranten. 



M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Friedliche Demonstranten? Afaik waren die Demonstranten auf dem Gelände des Bahnhofs. Ist das richtig soweit? Wenn dem so ist, dann haben diese Leute auch kein Recht sich dort niederzulassen.





Caps-lock schrieb:


> .
> Die Prügeluniform nennt sich Schutzausrüstung, falls ein paar von den friedlichen Demonstranten dann doch Steine in der Tasche haben.
> 
> Die Demonstranten behindern die Bauarbeiten und halten sich dort wohl widerrechtlich auf.



Es wäre mir ebenfalls neu, wenn friedliches Demonstrieren irgendeine Form von Erfolg erzielen würde.
Wenn die Stuttgarter Bürger damit nicht einverstanden sind, haben sie keine Wahl außer Belagerung und Sabotage!
Bestes beispiel ist ja wohl Greenpeace. Wie willst du einen Atomtransport stoppen, ohne dich auf die Gleise zu binden?
Es geht da unten längst nicht mehr darum seine (aus Politikersicht völlig irrelevante) Meinung und zu tun, sondern das zu verhindern.

Wenn ich also diesen Bau verhindern möchte, aber Bauarbeiter anrollen, soll ich sie dann einfach machen lassen?
Ich glaube eher nicht. Wenn friedliche Demonstrationen nichts bringen, (so wie immer eigentlich), dann fliegen halt Steine.
Ist ja anscheinend die einzige Sprache die Politiker verstehen.

Die Polizei sollte vielleicht lieber die Politiker mit ihrer Schutzausrüstung "Belagern" als die das Volk.
Naja mir egal, ich wohne weder in Stuttgart, noch bin ich Stuttgart-Fan.
Ist nur mal gernell meine Meinung in sachen "Politik" und "Volk".

Schon alleine die Tatsache das man eine "Demonstration" vorher ankündigen und genehmigen lassen muss, ist schon der absolute Witz schlechthin. Wie bitte, um "Erlaubnis" zu fragen, ob man sich mit nem Pappschild nebendran stellen darf, und den Bauarbeitern dabei zuschauen darf wie sie das "Gegenteil" vom gewünschten tun. Das ist in meinen Augen mal hoch³ nicht in Ordnung, völlig absurd, zu glauben das man sich daran halten würde. 

Das kommt für mich so rüber, wie sich in den Bundestag zu stellen, eine 45er auf den Schreibtisch zu knallen, und zu sagen, bitte Aufstehen wer dagegen ist, dass ich neuer Bundespräsident werde.


----------



## Tounho (30. September 2010)

Ich frag mich echt was das Problem der Demonstranten is. Klar, wird den Steuerzahler/uns mal wieder viel kosten, bzw. die
Banken die uns das Geld für unbegrenzte Zeit leihen, aber man hätte vor ca. 10 Jahren sich beschweren können und es
wär gegessen. Dazu waren die Stuttgarter nur zu faul/desinteresiert.

Außerdem würde es eh nicht bringen, den Bau abzublasen, da man dan den Baufirmen Vertragsstrafen von ca. 1/4
der Gesamtkosten zahlen müsste. Wären momentan, glaub, ca. 1 Mrd - ohne neuen Bahnhof.

Die Demos sind also ohne Erfolg. Und hätten sie Erfolg, würden sie dafür demonstrieren, dass sie doch n Bahnhof bekommen.
Alles sinnlose Verschwendung.


----------



## White_Sky (30. September 2010)

Okay.... eine sehr dumme Frage: (Bin zu faul zum Googlen sry)



Spoiler



Was ist Stuttgard-21? ^^





Hört sich nach 'nen Zug an :/


----------



## Caps-lock (30. September 2010)

> Schon alleine die Tatsache das man eine "Demonstration" vorher ankündigen und genehmigen lassen muss, ist schon der absolute Witz schlechthin



Dir ist schon klar, das dieses auch passiert damit die Demonstranten beschützt werden ?

Ich finde es etwas schade das einigen Leuten einfach objektivität fehlt.
Davon abgesehen gab es auch Nachrichten das Mütter ihre Kinder und Babies in die Demonstranten schleppen...


----------



## tonygt (30. September 2010)

Viele schreiben hier so als würde es so sein das die Bürger auf einmal ganz plötzlich mit den Protesten begonnen ham als der Bau beginnt.
So ist es aber nicht die Proteste sind schon lange da und die Gegenstimmen auch das ganze wurde vor ca 16 Jahre geplant damals hatten wir mehr Geld als vorher aber nachdem wir jetzt grade die Finanzkriese überstanden haben.
Griechenland helfen mussten und die kosten des Profekts auf einmal 3-5 Millarden mehr kosten ist das Bauvorhaben einfach nur Schwachsinnn und unötig.
Und das erst jetzt soviel Protestieren hängt nicht damit zusammen das vorher keiner dagegen war sondern es wurde einfach in den Medien noch nicht drüber berichtet vorher wurde auch schon Protestiert.
Und das Bauvorhaben zu Stoppen halte ich für eine lange überfällige Maßnahme da das ganze eine total übertrieben Aktion ist die Millarden schluckt und meiner Meinung nach unötig und übertrieben ist.
Weil so auf Geld schwimmen tun wir defenitiev nicht wie man ja bei der Hartz 4 erhöhung von ganzen 5 Euro sieht aber hey wir ham ja geld um Millarden für einen Bahnhof zu zahlen der schon da ist super !


----------



## Olliruh (30. September 2010)

also bei stuttgart 21 wird der alte bahnhof komplett ,platt gemacht & ein neuer unterirdischer hbf wird gebaut


----------



## Caps-lock (30. September 2010)

und dafür packt man dann die Milliarden auf einen Haufen und zündet sie an ?
Und wenn der Haufen abgebrannt ist, steht der Bahnhof dann da ?
Also wir im Norden bezahlen dafür Menschen, die andere Menschen beschäftigen, die Baumaterial von Menschen kaufen, die auch Menschen beschäftigen...

Da ist es doch viel cooler nicht Leuten 5 Euro mehr H4 zu geben, sondern dafür zu sorgen das Leute beschäftigt sind.


----------



## Tounho (30. September 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> also bei stuttgart 21 wird der alte bahnhof komplett ,platt gemacht & ein neuer unterirdischer hbf wird gebaut



Edit: Das projekt ist in Stuttgart und kostet ca 6 Mrd. Der alte Bahnhof war ein Kopfbahnhof, der neue ist Unterirdisch


----------



## Olliruh (30. September 2010)

ja er hat nur gefragt WAS das ist nicht wo das problem liegt


----------



## White_Sky (30. September 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> also bei stuttgart 21 wird der alte bahnhof komplett ,platt gemacht & ein neuer unterirdischer hbf wird gebaut






Tounho schrieb:


> Edit: Das projekt ist in Stuttgart und kostet ca 6 Mrd. Der alte Bahnhof war ein Kopfbahnhof, der neue ist Unterirdisch



Ty für die Antwort^^

Und was nützt dieser neue Bahnhof?...Provokation?


----------



## Olliruh (30. September 2010)

NIX MUHAHAHA 
nein er soll frankfurt als landeshauptstadt representieren oder so


----------



## Caps-lock (30. September 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6fQd89vxDtw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich möchte an dieser Stelle besonders auf den tätlichen Angriff bei 2:24 hinweisen.
In dem ein armer Demonstrant von Polizisten misshandelt wird, nachdem er nur ganz harmlos die Ausrüstung durch einen tätlichen Angriff entwendet hat. 

Fakt ist, dass auf beiden Seiten nicht nur friedfertig Demonstriert wird.
Ob die Radaubrüder jetzt tatsächlich gegen den Bahnhof sind, oder einfach nur Ärger wollen bleibt dahingestellt. 

Dank eines anonymen Spenders hier noch ein Link für die "Gegenseite".
http://www.derwesten.de/nachrichten/Stuttgart-21-Proteste-belasten-Landespolizei-id3757466.html


----------



## EspCap (30. September 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Und was nützt dieser neue Bahnhof?...Provokation?



Ja, was nutzt wohl ein neuer Bahnhof.

Mal im Ernst, wie kannst du bisher nicht mitbekommen haben was das ist?


----------



## White_Sky (30. September 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> NIX MUHAHAHA
> nein er soll frankfurt als landeshauptstadt representieren oder so



Unnötig.



Caps-lock schrieb:


> Ich möchte an dieser Stelle besonders auf den tätlichen Angriff bei 2:24 hinweisen.
> In dem ein armer Demonstrant von Polizisten misshandelt wird, nachdem er nur ganz harmlos die Ausrüstung durch einen tätlichen Angriff entwendet hat.



Bald setzen sie Elektroschocker ein!


----------



## White_Sky (30. September 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ja, was nutzt wohl ein neuer Bahnhof.
> 
> Mal im Ernst, wie kannst du bisher nicht mitbekommen haben was das ist?



Newstime verpasst usw. 

Ja ich meine, viele wollen den Bahnhof garnicht. Deswegen kommt es so unnötig rüber :/

PS: Ich schau jetzt mal im Internet nach.
PPS: Ok ich hab http://de.wikipedia....en_Stuttgart_21

http://de.wikipedia....ki/Stuttgart_21


----------



## MasterXoX (30. September 2010)

Ich zitiere mal nen alten Opa was der zu dem Polizeiaufmarsch in Stuttgart sagt:

"Reine Machtdemonstration!"


----------



## Olliruh (30. September 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Unnötig.



ne das meine sicht der dinge


----------



## Gerti (30. September 2010)

Habs heute zuerst auf http://www.nerdcore.de/wp/2010/09/30/polizeigewalt-beim-stuttgarter-21-protest/ gesehen.
Hba inzwischen ein paar mehr Links zu dem Thema rausgesucht.

http://www.kessel.tv/reizgas-und-wasserwerfer/
http://www.taz.de/1/zukunft/schwerpunkt ... -gefaellt/
http://www.swr.de/nachrichten/bw/-/id=1 ... index.html
http://www.tagesschau.de/inland/stuttga ... te100.html
http://www.heute.de/ZDFheute/inhalt/30/ ... 58,00.html

Auch wenn das Verhalten der Demonstranten nicht ok ist, finde ich bei dem, was man bisher(!) so mitbekommen hat ist die Reaktion der Polizei zu extrem.
Vorallem gegen Kinder und Jugendliche hätte man anders vorgehen können.

Aber bevor man zu schnell etwas verurteilt, sollte man sich erstmal ein genaueres Bild davon machen, was passiert ist.


----------



## Caps-lock (30. September 2010)

es ist einfach hoffnungslos eskaliert.
Wir sollten froh sein, das es da (bisher) keine Toten gab.


----------



## Tounho (30. September 2010)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> es ist einfach hoffnungslos eskaliert.
> Wir sollten froh sein, das es da (bisher) keine Toten gab.



Vorallem is die Demo sinnlos, da man jetzt in der Politik nicht mehr alles abblasen kann. Wegen Verträgen und so.


----------



## Olliruh (30. September 2010)

ja menschen steigern sich halt gern in sachen hinein


----------



## Soladra (30. September 2010)

Ich hab gerade Nachrichten gekukt und hab gesehen, wie ein ca 16jähriges Mädel von 6 Bullen verkloppt werden, weil sie mitglied einer Sitzblockade war.




GEHTS NOCH????
Für mich ist eine Sitzblockade eine friedliche Form der Demonstration und die kommen mit Pfeffespray und Wasserwerfern und was weiß ich was noch. Ich find d as unmöglich. wir Jugendlichen haben ebenfalls eine Mienung und das Recht, diese zu verteten. Die Haben die Demonstation angemeldet und die Polizei nutzt das aus, indem sie Mit Schlagstöcken, Tränengas und Wasserwerfern anrücken.

In eminen AUgen ist das eine reine Machtausnutzung. Ich meine, DIe Schüler kommen jetzt ja nicht mit Mollis und Säuren aus Chemie und Stenen an, sondern mit Parolen, Sitzblockaden, Bannern und sonstigen friedlichen Mitteln.

Dabei bringt das doch nix. Durch das brutale durchgreifen der Bullen kommt das ganze aufgejubelt in die Medien, und BÄM ist es in aller munde.


Ich finde das Projekt nicht unbedingt sooo schlimm, aber ich finde das Brutale Eingreifen der Polizei schlimm. sehr schlimm.


----------



## Terrorsatan (30. September 2010)

Ich fahr ja jetzt gezwungenermaßen seit 3 Monaten viel Bahn und ich muss sagen :

Lieber bessere Züge und mehr Pünktlichkeit als S21 -.-


----------



## White_Sky (30. September 2010)

Es erinnert mich an den Real-ID Feedback von den Spielern, wie jeder Flamer versucht wurde in Lichtgeschwindigkeit von Blizzard gebannt zu werden.^^

Langsam hab ich echt das Gefühl, dass die bald Elekrtoschocker einsetzen werden. 

Wenn die Demonstranten brutal werden wollen, werden sie die Wasserwerfer mit Steinen bewerfen.

*Nach Aufmerksamkeit schrei*


----------



## Lari (30. September 2010)

Ach nun kommt, wenn ich die Sachen hier lese...
Tätliche Angriffe seitens der Polizei? 16 jähriges Mädel von der Polizei verkloppt?

Wenn sie trotz Aufforderung der Polizei das Gelände nicht verlassen, dann ist alles, was im folgenden passiert, die eigene Schuld.
Nochmals zu den Wasserwerfern: Das sind große, grüne Autos, die fallen jedem auf. Wenn man solange da sitzen bleibt, bis die ankommen und einen erwischen... ohja, böse Polizei.
Was glaubt ihr, was passiert, wenn die Polizei jemandem einen Platzverweis ausspricht, und man sich mit Händen und Füßen dagegegn wehrt? Richtig, die sperren einen ein.

Bei einer Sitzblockade hört für mich das friedliche demonstrieren fast schon auf, denn man legt es darauf an von der Polizei weggeschleppt werden zu müssen. In dem Park waren ein paar Tausend Demonstranten, dementsprechend viele Polizisten. Man müsste mal die Kosten der Polizeieinsätze + Verzögerungen am Bau zusammenrechnen. Da sollte auch schon einiges beisammen gekommen sein. Aber das interessiert natürlich niemanden.

Dramatisiert hier mal nicht so.


----------



## Olliruh (30. September 2010)

Todesstrafe ganz einfach


----------



## amdintel (30. September 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Für mich ist eine Sitzblockade eine friedliche Form der Demonstration und die kommen mit Pfeffespray und Wasserwerfern und was weiß ich was noch. Ich find d as unmöglich. wir Jugendlichen haben ebenfalls eine Mienung und das Recht, diese zu verteten. Die Haben die Demonstation angemeldet und die Polizei nutzt das aus, indem sie Mit Schlagstöcken, Tränengas und Wasserwerfern anrücken.



Kommt darauf an, wohin du dich setzt. Wenn eine Sitzblockade z.B. auf einer öffentl. Straße durchgeführt wird, und somit der Verkehr gestört bzw. lahmgelegt wird gibts Ärger. 
Und wenn man sich in einen Park setzt und den nicht räumen will, obwohl dort rechtlich abgesegnete Baumassnahmen durchgeführt werden sollen, die somit blockiert werden, muss man sich ebenfalls nicht wundern. 
Es ist nunmal Aufgabe der Polizei, das dieses rechtlich unter-Dach-und-Fach-Bauvorhaben auch umgesetzt werden kann. Hätten die Demonstranten ihr Statement abgegeben und die Demonstration auch mal beendet wäre es beispielsweise AUCH nicht zu so einer Eskalation gekommen. 
Also wer ist nun schuld ? 
Oh, bevor ein Stein geflogen kommt: Die ~ 4 Milliarden Euro hätt man auch woanders reinpacken können, kein Thema. 
Und demonstrieren ist auch ok, aber ein genehmigtes Bauvorhaben von Vater Staat nicht kritisieren, sondern blockieren wollen ist eine eher schlechte Idee. 
Fingerspizengefühl ist vielleicht auch nicht jedermanns Sache bei der Bereitschaftspolizei, gibt es genug Beispiele für überzogenes Vorgehen, aber jetzt mal ganz sachlich: Für gewöhnlich nutzt die Polizei keine genehmigte normal friedlich verlaufende Demonstration dazu aus, um ihre Schlagstocke und Wasserwerfer zu testen. Laßt doch mal das Bildzeitungs-Niveau weg. 
Der Wasserwerfer wird im Rahmen der polizeilichen Arbeit zum Schutz und zur Gefahrabwehr bei großen Veranstaltungen und Demonstrationen die NICHT normal laufen eingesetzt. 
Was soll die Polizei machen, wenn sich Demonstranten widersetzen die Demonstration zu beenden? Da sich einige in den Bäumen festgekettet haben, muss die Polizei zwangsläufig aktiv werden. Also wie konkret soll das aussehen ? "Bitte Bitte kommt doch runter und geht nach Hause. Ja danke, schönen Abend noch" ?

Bisher haben es die Stuttgarter, die Grünen, und allgemein Umweltschützer auch ohne anketten geschafft die Öffentlichkeit auf dieses (imho zurecht als "Prestigeobjekt" betitelt) Milliardengrab an Steuergeldern aufmerksam zu machen. 
Mann kann auch das Bauvorhaben laufen lassen (im Grunde gibt es auch jetzt keine andere Möglichkleit, da hilft auch kein anketten), und auf die Ablehnung der Bevölkerung gegen diesen Umbau hinweisen. Und damit hat es sich auch. 
Die eigentliche Antwort auf so ein Verhalten kann man dem Staat eh nur wie üblich via Stimmzettel geben. 

Natürlich schürrt die linke Szene jetzt erstmal das Ganze für Ihre Zwecke, und wenn ich mir die Polemik und Dramatisierung durch die Grünen anschaue, weiß ich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht ob ich die Grünen als stärkste Partei im BW Landtag sehen möchte. 
Solche Dinge die groß in der Zeitung stehen werden generell jeweils in die passende Richtung subjektiv dargestellt um möglichst viele potenzielle Sympathisanten auf die eigene Seite zu ziehen. 
Merke : Sprüche raushaun können Sie alle, und die Wähler von Morgen rekrutieren wir heute auf den Straßen und vorm Fernseher. 
Edit: Nebenbei erwähnt finde ich es übrigens auch tragisch das es immer ausreicht, das einige wenige Gewaltbereite solche eigentlich friedliche und Sozialehtik-verträgliche Demonstrationen missbrauchen um mal schön randalieren zu können. Auf Kosten Aller. Ich sehe jetzt schon, wie der BW-Innenminister die pauschale Kriminalisierungskeule schwingen wird.
Damit wurde den Kritikern jedenfalls keinen Gefallen getan.


----------



## Grushdak (30. September 2010)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Ich möchte an dieser Stelle besonders auf den tätlichen Angriff bei 2:24 hinweisen.
> In dem ein armer Demonstrant von Polizisten misshandelt wird, nachdem er nur ganz harmlos die Ausrüstung durch einen tätlichen Angriff entwendet hat.


Sry, Du scheinst keine Ahnung zu haben, was Mißhandlung wirklich bedeutet!
Wo wird er da bitteschön mißhandelt?
Ich wäre bei solchen Behauptungen mal sehr vorsichtig!

Auch wenn die enormen Baukosten fraglich sind ...
noch fraglicher sind diese angeblich "friedlichen" Demos, die schon an Anarchie grenzen - völlig daneben.

*Und was noch viel schlimmer ist - imo sehr schlimm -
daß die Bauvorhabengegner/Demonstranten quasi soviele Kinder für Massendemos (also nur quantitativ) benutzen!*

*Die Kinder können das noch gar nicht begreifen, warum sind gewisse Leute für den Umbau, warum sind Leute dagegen.
*
Und @ TE

Dein Eingangspost gleicht einer Bild oder RTL News - Schlagzeile - ist genauso einseitig und teilweise unwahr.
*ein Gebot: Du sollst nicht lügen!*

ps.

Und 16 Jahre besteht schon die Planung zum Umbau?
Und keiner hat bisher den Mund aufgemacht, keine Demos bisher?

*kopfschüttel*


----------



## Falathrim (30. September 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> NIX MUHAHAHA
> nein er soll frankfurt als landeshauptstadt representieren oder so





Olliruh schrieb:


> Todesstrafe ganz einfach



0/10
try harder

@Lari:
Ziviler Ungehorsam? Schonmal gehört? Wenn jeder auf die Politik und ihre Schergen hört und kuscht, sobald die Polizei mit ihren schicken Multimillionen Euro-Karren anrückt, dann wohnen wir bald in einem ganz anderen Land. Die Rechte auf Freie Meinungsäußerung und Bewegungsfreiheit sind zwei Grundrechte und im Grundgesetz nicht umsonst vorgeschrieben. Ich habe als Bürger der Bundesrepublik Deutschland das Recht zu demonstrieren wo ich will, wann ich will und wie ich will, solange dieses Demonstrieren nicht mit Gewaltanwendung verbunden ist. Und wenn man mich davon abhalten will, ist das eine Ungerechtigkeit und ich wehre mich dagegen - gewaltfrei - und zeige damit, dass die Regierung sich bitteschön mal Gedanken machen soll darüber, was sie tut.

just my 2 cents.


----------



## amdintel (30. September 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Ich habe als Bürger der Bundesrepublik Deutschland das Recht zu demonstrieren wo ich will, wann ich will und wie ich will, solange dieses Demonstrieren nicht mit Gewaltanwendung verbunden ist.


Solange du deine Demonstration anmeldest und die Öffentliche Ordnung usw nicht störst - kein Problem. Aber in Stuttgart war das nunmal Anders...
Selbst wenn deine Demo nicht genehmigt wird darfst du die ja durchziehen. 



Falathrim schrieb:


> Und wenn man mich davon abhalten will, ist das eine Ungerechtigkeit und ich wehre mich dagegen - gewaltfrei - und zeige damit, dass die Regierung sich bitteschön mal Gedanken machen soll darüber, was sie tut.



Solange du nicht so lustige Sachen anstellst wie Kennzeichen einer verfassungsfeindlichen Organisation zur Schau zu stellen o. ä. wird dich auch keiner davon abhalten. Oder dich am Gullideckel auf der 4-spurigen Hauptstraße festkettest, und da bis übermorgen sitzen möchtest.


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. September 2010)

Ich find die ganzen Demos jetzt irgendwie doch sehr arg sinnlos...

Der Alte Bahnhof ist doch schon halb oder mittlerweile ganz weg, was sollen die da jetzt machen?
Neu bauen müssen die da jetzt so oder so...
Auch Demonstranten müssen irgendwann kapieren, wann sie sich geschlagen geben müssen.

Zu dem "böse böse Polizei" gewäsch äußere ich mich nicht...


----------



## Ciliu (30. September 2010)

Also ich komme aus Stuttgart. Ich war auch bis jetzt bei 80% aller Demonstrationen AKTIV dabei. Wurde selber 2x verletzt. 1x heute leicht, heißt im Klartext einen ausgeschlagenen Zahn.. Das andere mal war am 19.08 (siehe hierzu: http://www.stuttgarter-nachrichten.de/inhalt.stuttgart-21-blockierer-bei-polizeieinsatz-am-kopf-verletzt.009b723b-daad-49d2-b2bd-927595ae5702.html?page=0 )

Stuttgart 21 ist unwirtschaftlich. Sehr viele wollen es nicht. Die korruption und "Falschheit" (tolles deutsch) hinter diesem "Bahn" Projekt stinkt sehr. Schon jetzt muss ich Morgens angst haben zu spät zur Arbeit zu kommen. Die Polizei geht viel zu hart vor. Vorallem zur Aktion heute: Die Bahn hat ab MORGEN die Rechte am Park, nicht schon HEUTE. D.h. es war auch noch ein Gesetzes Verstoß den die REGIERUNG unterstützt hat.

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Deutschland!


----------



## tonygt (30. September 2010)

Das forum hier gibt grade einen sehr guten Eindruck wie am Boden die Demonstrations Kultur in Deutschland ist.
Alle verkriechen sich lieber und sagen lasst die Politiker mal machen die wissen schon was sie tun anstatt sich mal dagegen zu wehren was hier läuft.
Und die Demonstration war voll gerechtfertig und die leute werden solang weiter kämpfen bis spätestens die wahlen dran sind und das Projekt wird dann wahrscheinlich irgendwann abgeblasen wird.
Und das es zu auseinanander setzung mit der Polizei kommt ist klar wenn die bevökerung gegen das ist was die Politik mit ihnen macht aber das die Polizei so Brutal vorgeht ist hier in Deutschland schon lange nicht mehr passiert da sich einfach nur wenige erheben und gegen den Staat und ihre Bullshit den sie fabrizieren aufgebären. Trotzdem war das vorgehen nicht gerechtfertig da es "scheinbar" nicht zu starken aggresieven verhalten der Demonstranten kam sondern die Polizei einfach auf Brutalste Art und Weise geräumt hat was man ja gesehen hat was auch total unötig war. Ich hoffe das die Proteste nach diesem Tag noc heftiger werden den Stuttgart 21 ist so wie eine Hand die uns an den Geldbeutel will und all unsere Geld darin raubt auf so eine Hand sollte man blockieren oder draufschlagen wenn es sich nicht blockieren lässt.


----------



## Falathrim (30. September 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> Solange du deine Demonstration anmeldest und die Öffentliche Ordnung usw nicht störst - kein Problem. Aber in Stuttgart war das nunmal Anders...
> Selbst wenn deine Demo nicht genehmigt wird darfst du die ja durchziehen.


Demonstration anmelden? Genau, mach ich so lange, bis meine Demonstration endgültig von der Stadt abgelehnt wurde...





> Solange du nicht so lustige Sachen anstellst wie Kennzeichen einer verfassungsfeindlichen Organisation zur Schau zu stellen o. ä. wird dich auch keiner davon abhalten. Oder dich am Gullideckel auf der 4-spurigen Hauptstraße festkettest, und da bis übermorgen sitzen möchtest.


Bis zum Castor


----------



## Ciliu (30. September 2010)

Zum Thema brutalität muss ich noch Folgendes sagen:

Wer mir jetzt erzählt, das es gerechtfertigt ist, einem 8-jährigen Jungen den Arm zu brechen. Der tut mir leid.
Ein Mann hat sein AUGENLICHT verloren.
Eine 71 jährige lag fast 20 Minuten bewustlos auf dem Boden. Die Polizei hat es nicht interessiert.

Polizei - dein Feind und Treter....

Achso Thema Schüler Demo:

Diese Demo war angemeldet, und die Polizei hat diese Demonstration niedergeschlagen.
Es wurden mehrere Schüler leicht bis schwer verletzt. Eine Bekannte von mir hat überall auf ihrem Körper blaue Flecken,
weil die Polizei auf Sie eingeschlagen hat.

Auf eine 17 jährige. Super, wa?


----------



## Ohrensammler (30. September 2010)

Ich wage mal zu behaupten, dass diese Bahnhofsprojekt nicht erst seit zwei Wochen am Start ist sondern wesentlich länger.
Auch der Protest dagegen ist schon älter als ein paar Wochen. Genug Zeit also um auf legale Art und Weise einzuschreiten.
Aus dem Umstand, dass das nicht funktioniert hat, kann man nur einen Schluß ziehen, der Protest war wohl nicht mehrheitsfähig.

Daraus zu Folgern, dass man sich mit seinem Minderheitenportest jetzt fleissig über Recht uns Gesetzt hinwegsetzen darf, halte ich für eine Illusion.


----------



## Ciliu (30. September 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Aus dem Umstand, dass das nicht funktioniert hat, kann man nur einen Schluß ziehen, der Protest war wohl nicht mehrheitsfähig.
> Daraus zu Folgern, dass man sich mit seinem Minderheitenportest jetzt fleissig über Recht uns Gesetzt hinwegsetzen darf, halte ich für eine Illusion.



Nach einer Studie vom vergangenen Monat ist die Mehrheit der BaWü'ler gegen S-21.


----------



## Lari (30. September 2010)

Ciliu schrieb:


> Zum Thema brutalität muss ich noch Folgendes sagen:
> 
> Wer mir jetzt erzählt, das es gerechtfertigt ist, einem 8-jährigen Jungen den Arm zu brechen. Der tut mir leid.
> Ein Mann hat sein AUGENLICHT verloren.
> ...


Quelle? sonst ist das nur Gewäsch zum Aufbringen der Leute gegen die Polizei.


----------



## Ciliu (30. September 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Quelle? sonst ist das nur Gewäsch zum Aufbringen der Leute gegen die Polizei.



Moment, ich such dir das tolle Youtube Video raus, mit dem Mann wo das Auge raushängt und alles voller Blut ist. Sekunde


----------



## Lari (30. September 2010)

Ciliu schrieb:


> Moment, ich such dir das tolle Youtube Video raus, mit dem Mann wo das Auge raushängt und alles voller Blut ist. Sekunde



Na da bin ich aber jetzt gespannt.


----------



## Ciliu (30. September 2010)

http://www.focus.de/...aid_557700.html

Video wurde gelöscht. Hier noch besser. Direkt das tolle Bild 


Na wo bleibt deine Antwort?


----------



## Lari (30. September 2010)

Ciliu schrieb:


> http://www.focus.de/...aid_557700.html
> 
> Video wurde gelöscht. Hier noch besser. Direkt das tolle Bild
> 
> ...



Von Pfeffer-Spray kriegt man keine blutenden Augen. Sollte er in einen Wasserwerfer geguckt haben... siehe oben, das ist nur selten dämlich. Wenn die Polizei mit schwerem Geschützt auffährt würd ich das weite suchen...
Und ihn zusammengeschlagen? Wer weiß, was er gemacht hat. Siehe den Typen im Video, der dem Polizisten den Schlagstock abnimmt.
Die Aktivisten sprechen von 400 Verletzten? Wäre schon blöd, wenn sie keine hohe Zahl nennen würden. Das wäre ihrer Sache nicht förderlich.

Solange ich kein Video sehe, wo die Polizei unnötig Gewalt anwendet bleib ich bei meinem Standpunkt.


----------



## Ciliu (30. September 2010)

Ich zeig' dir mal mein Video, bzw. meine Videos wo ich verletzt wurde am 19.08 okay?

-Werde ich nicht tun, da die Anzeige noch offen ist. (Das war Tante Edith)


----------



## tonygt (30. September 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Von Pfeffer-Spray kriegt man keine blutenden Augen. Sollte er in einen Wasserwerfer geguckt haben... siehe oben, das ist nur selten dämlich. Wenn die Polizei mit schwerem Geschützt auffährt würd ich das weite suchen...
> Und ihn zusammengeschlagen? Wer weiß, was er gemacht hat. Siehe den Typen im Video, der dem Polizisten den Schlagstock abnimmt.
> Die Aktivisten sprechen von 400 Verletzten? Wäre schon blöd, wenn sie keine hohe Zahl nennen würden. Das wäre ihrer Sache nicht förderlich.
> 
> Solange ich kein Video sehe, wo die Polizei unnötig Gewalt anwendet bleib ich bei meinem Standpunkt.



Sry aber bei deinem Kommentar krieg ich Aggressioen. 
Wie sich die Leute alle verkriechen wollen anstatt sich dem scheiss des Staats entgegenzustellen.
Und Aufgabe der Polizei ist es die macht des Staats durchzusetzten aber nicht einen Faushieb der die Polizisten dank ihrer Schutz anzüge kaum stört mit dreifacher Gewalt zurückzuzahlen. 
Wenn das die Ausführende Hand des Staats ist, wie schlimm ist dann erst unser Staat ?


----------



## Lari (30. September 2010)

tonygt schrieb:


> Sry aber bei deinem Kommentar krieg ich Aggressioen.
> Wie sich die Leute alle verkriechen wollen anstatt sich dem scheiss des Staats entgegenzustellen.



Ich verkriech mich nicht vor dem Staat. Mir geht das Projekt am Hintern vorbei. Ich seh nur Demonstranten, die sich der Polizeigewalt widersetzen.


----------



## Ciliu (30. September 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Mir geht das Projekt am Hintern vorbei.



Dann bist du hier im Thema 

1. gewaltig Falsch
2. Politisch desinteressiert was ich sehr Schade finde!
3. Du mit einem Schulterzucken hinnimmst, das Menschen, die von ihrem Bürgerrecht gebrauch machen gnadenlos MISHANDELT und ENTSTELLT werden.

Sehr traurig.


----------



## Servon (30. September 2010)

Ciliu schrieb:


> Nach einer Studie vom vergangenen Monat ist die Mehrheit der BaWü'ler gegen S-21.



Und das rechtfertigt, das man sich über Gesetze hinwegsetzen darf? Wenn ich mir ein Grundstück kaufe und alle Prozesse durchlaufe um darauf bauen zu dürfen, dann habe ich dort das Baurecht. Wenn dort jetzt meine geplanten Bauarbeiten durchgeführt werden und mich jemand, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, behindert, dann möchte ich auch mein Recht durchgesetzt haben. Außerdem war ich auch schon bei Demos dabei. Wenn die Polizei zur Räumung aufruft, die Helme runter klappt und ihr bleibt trotzdem, seid ihr dann friedlich? Natürlich wird viel Haß der Menschen auf die Exekutive des Staates projiziert. Das macht uns als Menschen aus. Aber man weiss was passiert, wenn man sich bewußt gegen die Staatsgewalt stellt. Außerdem frage ich mich sind Bildungseinrichtungen nicht unpolitisch oder hat dort sich einer der Schüler als politisches Instrument bedient?
Ich habe vor knapp 3 Jahren schon eine Reportage über Stuttgart 21 gesehen, wo waren da die empörten Stimmen?


----------



## tonygt (30. September 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Ich verkriech mich nicht vor dem Staat. Mir geht das Projekt am Hintern vorbei. Ich seh nur Demonstranten, die sich der Polizeigewalt widersetzen.



Es geht dir also am Arsch vorbei das das Geld(soweit du Geld verdienst sonst halt deine Eltern) das du jeden Tag verdienst für ein INzwischen total übertrieben teures eigentlich nicht wirklich sinniges Bauprojekt verschwendet wird, das geht dir am Arsch vorbei ?
Guckt ihr lieber alle weg was hier bei uns passiert ?


----------



## Lari (1. Oktober 2010)

Ja, ich verdien mein eigenes Geld.
Mir geht es nicht um den politischen Hintergrund sondern ums eigentliche thema Polizei vs. Demonstranten. Und ich sehe da keine übermäßige Härte der Polizei. Mein politisches Interesse könnt ihr nicht bewerten, nur weil ich nicht eine Meinung mit euch teile...


----------



## tonygt (1. Oktober 2010)

Servon schrieb:


> Und das rechtfertigt, das man sich über Gesetze hinwegsetzen darf? Wenn ich mir ein Grundstück kaufe und alle Prozesse durchlaufe um darauf bauen zu dürfen, dann habe ich dort das Baurecht. Wenn dort jetzt meine geplanten Bauarbeiten durchgeführt werden und mich jemand, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, behindert, dann möchte ich auch mein Recht durchgesetzt haben. Außerdem war ich auch schon bei Demos dabei. Wenn die Polizei zur Räumung aufruft, die Helme runter klappt und ihr bleibt trotzdem, seid ihr dann friedlich? Natürlich wird viel Haß der Menschen auf die Exekutive des Staates projiziert. Das macht uns als Menschen aus. Aber man weiss was passiert, wenn man sich bewußt gegen die Staatsgewalt stellt. Außerdem frage ich mich sind Bildungseinrichtungen nicht unpolitisch oder hat dort sich einer der Schüler als politisches Instrument bedient?
> Ich habe vor knapp 3 Jahren schon eine Reportage über Stuttgart 21 gesehen, wo waren da die empörten Stimmen?



Das mit dem über das Gesetz hinwegsetzen hatten wir schon nen Paar seiten vorher. 
Sowas nennt man Demokratie sich nicht alles Gefallen lassen zu dürfen und sich dagegen zu wehr setzten. Wir haben hier in Deutschland eine Meinungsfreiheit und die Meinung gegen das Volk ist nachdem die Kosten explodieren für das Projekt dagegen.


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (1. Oktober 2010)

Wenn ich die Beiträge von Leuten lese wie "mimimi, Demonstranten sind selber Schuld! Und außerdem ist das Bauprojekt sooo lange bekannt - selber schuld, wenn se jetzt erst kommen", bezweifel ich, dass diejenigen sich mal ein wenig mit dem Thema beschäftigt haben - wahrscheinlich haben sie nur was beim TV-Zappen in der Tagesschau mal kurz was darüber mitbekommen, das war's und nun geben se ihre Weisheit zum Besten. 

Allein die Tatsache, dass sich der Architekt des Projekts in einem stern-Interview gegen sein eigenes Projekt, was er damals vor 16 (?) Jahren entworfen hat, aussagt, da das Risiko wegen der Beschaffenheit des Bodens zu hoch sei (und die Folgen nicht überschaubar sind)...etc, gibt mir zu denken. 
Dass da die offizellen Kosten des Projekts auch noch total daneben liegen und der, von Experten geschätzte, realstische Preis 10 Mrd höher liegt, dürfte bei den ganzen Problemen von S 21 schon fast Nebensache sein.


----------



## Ciliu (1. Oktober 2010)

@Servon:

Stuttgart 21 NEIN
Modernisierung des Kopfbahnhofes JA

Der 8-gleisige Durchgangsbahnhof in Düsseldorf funktioniert auch nicht. Wie soll's dann bitte mit 6 in Stuttgart funktionieren?

Weißt du was bei uns momentan eine Fahrkarte kostet?
Das wird bald UNBEZAHLBAR

Stuttgart 21 spart an Sicherheit. Na klar, man legt einfach die Gleise enger zusammen.. die Tunnel bissl niedriger.. Alles kein Ding! Verreck ja ich hinterher und nicht Mister Mappus.
Und ja, sie haben eine Baugenehmigung. Aber diese Baugenehmigung mit Schwarzarbeitern durchzusetzen ist wohl nicht mehr rechtens oder? Kosten drücken halt.
Und ja es gab Schwarzarbeiter, wer die Medien verfolgt hat weiß es, ich hab' jetzt keine Lust jedem "so-la-la-informierten" jede blöde Quelle zu posten...


----------



## tonygt (1. Oktober 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Ja, ich verdien mein eigenes Geld.
> Mir geht es nicht um den politischen Hintergrund sondern ums eigentliche thema Polizei vs. Demonstranten. Und ich sehe da keine übermäßige Härte der Polizei. Mein politisches Interesse könnt ihr nicht bewerten, nur weil ich nicht eine Meinung mit euch teile...



Wenn du hier keine Übermäßige Härte siehst dann warst du bei anderen Demonstrationen aber noch nicht dabei.
Einen Ort zu Räumen ist für die Polizei nie einfach aber man kann auf die eine Art Räumen und auf die andere.
Und die Polizei hat sich für die Brutale unötige Art entschieden.


----------



## Ciliu (1. Oktober 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WQnhBKgsRms Bitte angucken!


----------



## Grushdak (1. Oktober 2010)

Leute die Kinder "mißbrauchen" für ihre Zwecke (wie auf dem geposteten Video), die lügen,
die erst nach Jahren anfangen auf merkwürdige Weise zu demonstrieren ....

Auf solche Leute bekomme ich Aggro !!!!!!

Sicher verkriechen sich die Deutschen viel zu oft.
Aber das Extreme dazu sind solche gewalttätigen Demonstranten.

Und ich unterstelle jetzt sogar bewußt, daß eine Großzahl noch nichtmal das Motto verstanden hat -
und nur aus Dabeisein - Krawallust - & Sensationslust dahingeht.

Die geposteten Videos und Bilder sprechen dafür.
Ich sehe nur ein schwerverletzen Mann.
Was war vorher geschehen? Wer war das überhaupt.

Ihr postet nur die Bilder aus Euren Emotionen heraus - wisst dazu aber rein gar nix.

Und warum muss man besoffen auf eine Demo gehen?


ps. 

Und wer mein Hausdach besetzt, 
um gegen mich zu demosntrieren und nach höflichen Bitten nicht selbstständig von meinem Eigentum verschwindet,
der fliegt halt auch etwas gröber raus.

Was größtenteils von den Gewaltmachern veranstaltet wird, geht gar nicht.
Wer Polizisten schon im Vorfeld angreift, braucht sich nicht zu wundern, wenn "etwas" unsanfter mit ihm umgegangen wird!
Sie sind nicht die Schuldigen, sie vertreten nur Interessen und sind auch Menschen mit Familien.

btw. 
Das die Mehrheit der BadenWürtemberger gegen den Umbau sind halte ich auch für ein Gerücht,
da ich meine , mich an etwas Anderes erinnern zu können.

pps. Gerüchteverbreiter sind eh die, die ich nicht sonderlich mag!

*Edit:* 
Warum soviel für einen Umbau geopfert werden soll, verstehe ich allerdings auch nicht. 
Warum wurde fast 2 Jahrzehnte dermaßen geschlafen?

bye


----------



## Ciliu (1. Oktober 2010)

Ach Grushdak bist du schnuckelig. Reinzufällig gibt es bei uns (Parkschützern) einen Aktionskonsens. Der da lautet kein Alkohol, keine Gewalt. Wir haben fast 30.000 Mitglieder die sich an diesen Konsens halten. Und jetzt sagst du mir mal das auf einer Demonstration von 50.000 Menschen 1 oder 2 pubertäre, angesoffene Idioten auffallen, die meinen einen Bullen auf den Helm hauen zu wollen.

....


----------



## Servon (1. Oktober 2010)

tonygt schrieb:


> Es geht dir also am Arsch vorbei das das Geld(soweit du Geld verdienst sonst halt deine Eltern) das du jeden Tag verdienst für ein INzwischen total übertrieben teures eigentlich nicht wirklich sinniges Bauprojekt verschwendet wird, das geht dir am Arsch vorbei ?
> Guckt ihr lieber alle weg was hier bei uns passiert ?



Unsinnige, überteuerte Bauprojekte gibt es schon immer, die Summierung der Irsinns auf Gemeindeebene erscheint mir schlimmer. Nur in diesem Falle ist ein Empörungshype entstanden. Es steht schon gar nicht mehr die Sache an sich im Focus sondern politische Richtungen. Es wird Wählerfang betrieben, egal von welcher politischer Richtung. Eine Partei die sich gegen die Gesetze stellt ist doch cool.


----------



## Servon (1. Oktober 2010)

Ciliu schrieb:


> Und ja es gab Schwarzarbeiter, wer die Medien verfolgt hat weiß es, ich hab' jetzt keine Lust jedem "so-la-la-informierten" jede blöde Quelle zu posten...



Gerade die Quellen sagen das Meiste aus.


----------



## Ciliu (1. Oktober 2010)

Servon schrieb:


> Eine Partei die sich gegen die Gesetze stellt ist doch cool.



Und mit solchen Äußerungen wäre ich vorsichtig wenn ich nicht dabei wäre.
Das Video das ich gerade eben gepostet habe zeigt so beim 3/4 eine Frau,
die nachdem sie von der Polizei weggetragen wurde anfängt zu weinen.

Cool sagst du?


----------



## Ciliu (1. Oktober 2010)

Servon schrieb:


> Gerade die Quellen sagen das Meiste aus.




Die Leute die hier darüber diskutieren sollten eigentlich informiert sein.
Somit über alle nötigen Quellen verfügen.

Wer keine Ahnung hat kann auch nicht diskutieren. Ausser man ist ein troll.


----------



## Grushdak (1. Oktober 2010)

Naja, so manche Medienquellen ala youtube, Bild etc. als Infoquelle zu bezeichnen ... dazu noch einseitig? ... naja ...


----------



## Ciliu (1. Oktober 2010)

Was hat das mit einseitig? Das sind Fakten die zum Großteil belegt wurden, oder sogar zugegeben. Also was willste noch mehr?


----------



## Servon (1. Oktober 2010)

Ciliu schrieb:


> Die Leute die hier darüber diskutieren sollten eigentlich informiert sein.
> Somit über alle nötigen Quellen verfügen.
> 
> Wer keine Ahnung hat kann auch nicht diskutieren. Ausser man ist ein troll.



Seltsame Argumentation. Mir keine Ahnung zu unterstellen, weil ich Informationen hinterfrage. 
Ich frage mich immer noch warum Schulklassen politisch instrumentalisiert werden.


----------



## Arosk (1. Oktober 2010)

Ich finde die ganze Sache mehr als unnötig, aber die Aktion heute war weder übermäßig gewalttätig noch etwas anderes. Immerhin ist das Baugelände und die Demonstranten haben kein Recht sich dort aufzuhalten.


----------



## Ciliu (1. Oktober 2010)

Das ist kein Baugelände sondern Denkmalgeschütztes Gebiet!


----------



## Arosk (1. Oktober 2010)

Nö.


----------



## Grushdak (1. Oktober 2010)

Tja was ich mehr will? nix ...

Denn ich weiß so Manches von meinen Verwandten aus Stuttgart.
Also erzählt mir bitteschön nicht, daß die Demonstranten alle so friedliche Schäfchen sind -
und die Bilder + Videos mehr Propagandamaterial Eurerseits sind und auch als solches verwendet werden.

*Und Kinder (wirkliche Kinder) zur Straftat anzustacheln, ist unter aller Sau!*

Darum werde ich hier auch nix mehr zu sagen,


----------



## Servon (1. Oktober 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Ich finde die ganze Sache mehr als unnötig, aber die Aktion heute war weder übermäßig gewalttätig noch etwas anderes. Immerhin ist das Baugelände und die Demonstranten haben kein Recht sich dort aufzuhalten.



Das ist die Sache, nur weil man etwas ungerecht empfindet, darf man alle Regeln brechen. Wer ist den von euch beim Bund der Steuerzahler? Die prangern seit Jahrzehnten diese Missstände an.


----------



## Servon (1. Oktober 2010)

Ciliu schrieb:


> Und mit solchen Äußerungen wäre ich vorsichtig wenn ich nicht dabei wäre.
> Das Video das ich gerade eben gepostet habe zeigt so beim 3/4 eine Frau,
> die nachdem sie von der Polizei weggetragen wurde anfängt zu weinen.
> 
> Cool sagst du?



Du versuchst darzustellen das ich es cool finde, das eine verletzte Frau weggetragen wird? Das kann echt nicht dein Ernst sein. Keine Argumente.
Du hast den Satz nur herausgerissen, um mich zu denunzieren. Aber du gehst nicht darauf ein, ob die Demonstranten widerechtlich auf ein Privatgelände eingedrungen sind.
Versuche doch mal eine vernünftige Diskussionkultur durchzuführen. Aber es steht außer Frage das es bestimmte Parteien benutzen um Meinungsmache und Stimmenfang zu betreiben.


----------



## Ciliu (1. Oktober 2010)

Sicherlich ist das so Servon, wir nur leider nicht. Und ich wollte dich nur im Kontext auf deinen Post darauf hinweisen, das Menschen weinen weil sie gescheitert sind. Gescheitert am verhindern eines Bruchstückes von S21.


----------



## Servon (1. Oktober 2010)

Ich unterstütze natürlich die Zivilcourage und achte die Menschen die ihre Meinung kundtun. Ich bin selber politisch aktiv, habe immer das Problem meine wirkliche Meinung zu sagen. Und passe damit in kein "reines" Parteischema. Aber diese Proteste sind zu Werkzeuge einiger Weniger geworden. Schade, für die Leute die wirklich etwas bewegen wollten. Die Elbphilharmonie verbrennt auch mal richtig Geld, aber leider ist dort auch schon alles genehmigt. Trotz allem, wünsche ich eine gute Nacht.


----------



## Ciliu (1. Oktober 2010)

Gute Nacht auch von mir @ all


----------



## Uktawa (1. Oktober 2010)

Schon erstaunlich was für Scheuklappen so manche hier zu tragen scheinen. 

Die ursprünglichen Planungskosten die man damals einreichte um den Bau genehmigen zu lassen waren deutlich weniger als die Kosten die mitlerweile auf dem Papier stehen. Und wie wir alle wissen sind solche mammutprojekte Finanzlöcher ohne Ende. Sieht man ja am Hauptstadtbahnhof (auch nur ein Herzeigeobjekt und Sinnlos).
Die Proteste gegen Stuttgart 21 gabs es schon immer. Seit das erste mal öffentlich bekannt wurde was man dort bauen will, was es kostet und wer es am Ende finanzieren soll. Genau, der Steuerzahler. Das Ding wird also am Ende auf jeden Fall mehr kosten als man jetzt verplant. Soviel ist sicher.
Und genau darum geht es den Protestlern. Stuttgart hat wie jede andere Stadt soziale Brennpunkte wo die Millionen sinnvoller investiert werden könnten. Dazu kommt das der Bahnhof letztendlich nicht der Stadt gehört sondern zum Großteil der Bahn AG. Und diese lässt sich das durch geschickte Verträge (wie immer) aus vielen öffentlichen Töpfen finanzieren.
Die Bürger, die in Stuttgart leben mit dem Bahnhof und dann auch mit dem neuem Bahnhof leben sollen, wurden nie gefragt ob sie denn überhaupt einen neuen Bahnhof wollen. Schongarnicht bei der Kostenfrage. Denn wirklich brauchen tut diesen Bahnhof nur die kommunale Politik zum herzeigen und die Deutsche Bahn als Investmentmodel finanziert aus Steuergelden. 
Dazu kommt noch das Bauexperten seit Jahren davor warnen ein solches Bauvorhaben mitten in der Stadt in Angriff nehmen zu wollen. Keiner kann mit Sicherheit sagen wie der Untergrund reagieren wird wenn es dort zu solch massiegen Erdverschiebungen kommt (durch ausschachtungen ect). Das ist auch einer der Kernpunkte des Protestes.
Aber was eigendlich viel viel wichtiger ist, ist der Fakt das der Staat meint mit dem Vorschlaghammer seine Entscheidungen durch setzen zu können gegen den Willen des Bürgers. Und genau das darf in einer Demokratie (in der wir ja offiziell leben) nicht sein. Also entweder die Leute protestieren weiter und zwar so lange bis ein Volksentscheid kommt. Oder sie nehmen es hin und tragen damit die Demokratie zu Grabe.

Ich bin in einem Land groß geworden in dem der Bürger nichts zu melden hatte. Genau in einer Diktatur. Ich habe schon von klein an lernen müssen was es heißt entscheidungen vom Staat hin zu nehmen. Ob sie nun gut sind für den Bürger oder nicht. Diesen Staat gibt es nicht mehr, weil sich das Volk irgendwann auf lehnte und eine friedliche Revolution den Staat zu Fall brachte. Und ich habe mich damals gefreut in ein Land zu kommen in dem Demokratie herscht. Aber grade in solchen Fällen habe ich persönlich das Gefühl das hier das Wort Demokratie einfach nur ein Wort ist. 

Jene die meinen das ich bei der Erstellung dieses Threads nicht objektiv oder neutral war haben recht. Aber ich hab auch nicht einmal geschrieben das ich hier neutral oder objektiv sein will. Ich will wissen wie ihr darüber denkt und ob die "jugend" hier sich überhaupt nen Kopf macht um das ganze und über die Tragweite hinter all dem. Ich habmeine Meinung und die muss keinem Gefallen. Aber darum gings mir auch net.

Also weiter im Text...

Achja hier mal ne nakte Zahl zu den Kosten: Das ganze Projekt wird mitlerweile mit 4,1 Milliarden ( 4100000000,- )Euro beziffert. Tendenz steigend.


----------



## Dracun (1. Oktober 2010)

Ich weiß ja net wie es in Stuttgart aussieht, aber hier bei uns in Kölle sind Sitzungen vom Finanzausschuss etc immer aus gehangen und werden auch in der Lokalen Presse angekündigt. Und wenn man sich über etwas informieren möchte bzw dazu zu sagen hat kann man dies (da man diese Sitzungen ja verfolgen kann) auch tun. 

Ist das denn in Stuttgart nicht passiert?
Seit wann seid ihr denn schon aktiv?
Gab es ein Bürgerbegehren damals bei der Planung bzw nach Bekanntgabe?
Warum wurde des denn net früher publik gemacht?
Warum müssen denn Kinder mit da rein gezogen werden?

Das die Leute da protestieren ist ja okay aber wieso müssen da Kleinkinder bei sein, sollte da net vom Veranstalter schon gegen an gegangen werden?


Da du ja anscheinend Aktivist dort bist vllt kannst du mir dies alles ja erklären, interessiert mich nämlich wirklich.

Greetz


----------



## Wolfmania (1. Oktober 2010)

Moin, die Bilder sind wirklich schockierend, und das in Deutschland, wo sich die Polizei doch eh immer so zurückhalten muß. Sehe das aber zwiegespalten, denn 1.warum waren da auch Kinder ?? Meine zwei würd ja nie im Leben dorthin mitnehmen, zu so ner Atomdemo in Berlin wie letztens ok das war ja mehr n Volksfest als ne Demo - und dann finde ich, daß es n cooler Bahnhof werden würde - und die Kosten - na und ? So viel Geld wird sinnlos verpraßt, aber bei S21 müssen sich jetzt alle aufregen. Wir in Deutschland konnten und ja nicht mal den Transrapid leisten, was ich traurig finde. 
Aber das Eingreifen der Polizei muß und wird ja heute Thema sein, und das ist natürlich gut so. Wobei man hier gut abwägen muß, denn ich wollte keiner sein der so eine Demo auflösen soll --- und @ Dracun: in Kölle ist eh alles entspannter gell ? Und da verschwinden immer wieder Gelder wo keiner weiß wohin...*grins*


----------



## Dracun (1. Oktober 2010)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> @ Dracun: in Kölle ist eh alles entspannter gell ? Und da verschwinden immer wieder Gelder wo keiner weiß wohin...*grins*



Dat nennt man Klüngel


----------



## Potpotom (1. Oktober 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Für mich ist eine Sitzblockade eine friedliche Form der Demonstration und die kommen mit Pfeffespray und Wasserwerfern und was weiß ich was noch. Ich find d as unmöglich. wir Jugendlichen haben ebenfalls eine Mienung und das Recht, diese zu verteten. Die Haben die Demonstation angemeldet und die Polizei nutzt das aus, indem sie Mit Schlagstöcken, Tränengas und Wasserwerfern anrücken.


Alles eine Frage der Definition... ist es friedlich, sich der Polizeigewalt zu widersetzen, völlig absichtlich und mit dem Ziel, andere die dort zu Recht ihrer Arbeit nachgehen wollen zu behindern? 

Die Demonstration war nicht auf unbestimmte Zeit genehmigt - ganz einfach, nach dem Ende müssen sich halt alle Demonstranten, sie dürfen ja traurig, frustriert oder enttäuscht sein, zurück ziehen.

Es ist nicht so, als wurde das nicht etliche Male angekündigt... was soll die Polizei deiner Meinung nach tun? Mit Wattekugeln werfen oder mit gutem Zureden die Masse bewegen? Ich bitte dich. Unmittelbarer Zwang nennt sich das, und ja, das kann auch mal richtig wehtun! Ich war mal bei einer Demo gegen die Castortransporte und einer von uns bekam ein Schlagstock von einem Polizisten ab... was macht der, rastet völlig aus und bettelte förmlich darum ordentlich vertrimmt zu werden - selbst schuld, ehrlich.


----------



## Wolfmania (1. Oktober 2010)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Alles eine Frage der Definition... ist es friedlich, sich der Polizeigewalt zu widersetzen, völlig absichtlich und mit dem Ziel, andere die dort zu Recht ihrer Arbeit nachgehen wollen zu behindern?
> 
> Die Demonstration war nicht auf unbestimmte Zeit genehmigt - ganz einfach, nach dem Ende müssen sich halt alle Demonstranten, sie dürfen ja traurig, frustriert oder enttäuscht sein, zurück ziehen.
> 
> Es ist nicht so, als wurde das nicht etliche Male angekündigt... was soll die Polizei deiner Meinung nach tun? Mit Wattekugeln werfen oder mit gutem Zureden die Masse bewegen? Ich bitte dich. Unmittelbarer Zwang nennt sich das, und ja, das kann auch mal richtig wehtun! Ich war mal bei einer Demo gegen die Castortransporte und einer von uns bekam ein Schlagstock von einem Polizisten ab... was macht der, rastet völlig aus und bettelte förmlich darum ordentlich vertrimmt zu werden - selbst schuld, ehrlich.



*zustimm*


----------



## Uktawa (1. Oktober 2010)

Noch mal zur Info am Rande. Die Demos rund um Stuttgart 21 hatten bis zum gestriegen Tage eher "Volksfestcharakter". Die Demonstranten kamen aus allen Bevölkerungschichten, jedem Alters und waren vor allem friedlich. Friedliche Sitzblockkaden, Pfeiffen, Tröten und Rasseln waren die "Waffen" der Demonstranten.
Erst als die Polizei mit Hundertschaften die allesamt in ihrer "Prügeluniform" gekleidet waren auftauchte, fühlten sich einige wenige Provoziert und wehrten sich aktiv. Die Große Masse jedoch lies sich "weg tragen". Wobei die Polizei hier schon anfing Arme und Beine zu verdrehen. 
Ein Deskalationsteam hat wohl niemand vor Ort gesehen. Der Polizeisprecher hatte wohl auch ganz klar die Ansage das er durchgreifen solle und Macht zeigen solle.
Für mich sind das schon fast Polizeistaat Methoden. Will der Bürger nicht hören weil er es wagt seiner Meinung Luft zu machen, schicken wir die Uniformierten auf Alte, Frauen und Kinder die friedlich demonstrierten. Ist das Deutschland? It es das wir wir wollen das Meinungsfreit und das Recht zu Demonstrieren mit Wasserwerfern und Pfefferspray "geordnet" wird?
Wohl kaum. Ich finde S21 ist mitlerweile leider ein gutes Beispiel dafür geworden was passiert wenn der Bürger in einem demokratischem Staate es waagt zivielen Ungehorsam zu betreiben weil ihm das was der Staat vor hat nicht passt. Gut ist das die Weltpresse auf diese Aktion schaut und es weiter verfolgen wird. Denn jetzt kann Deutschland, kann Regierung Merkel mal wirklich zeigen wie man Demokratie lebt am eigenem Volke. Würde das in einem anderem Lande passieren wäre Merkel und Co wieder eine der ersten die die Zeigefinger heben würde um zu sagen "Du Du, so geht man nicht mit dem Volke um."
Denkt mal darüber nach.


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. Oktober 2010)

Ehm...

Blockaden können nicht "Friedlich" sein... Ich glaube hier ist eine definitive Unterscheidung zwischen "Friedlich" und "Temporär Gewaltlos" zu machen...

Und wenn sich einige nur durch die Anwesenheit von Polizei in Schutzausrüstung SO dermaßen provoziert fühlen das sie angreifen... nunja... dazu muss ich nichts mehr sagen oder?
Erinnert mich grad an Amerikanische Politik... die fühlten sich auch durch Afghanistan und den Irak so provoziert das sie angreifen mussten *schulterzuck*


----------



## Lari (1. Oktober 2010)

Wenn ich schon wieder Prügeluniform lese... Polizisten tragen auch grundsätzlich Schutzwesten bei Einsätzen, weil sie vorhaben wild um sich zu schiessen.
Es flogen Stühle, Tische, Steine und Flaschen. Polizeiwagen wurden besetzt und es gab soweit ich weiß 6 Verletzte Polizisten. Was ist damit?


----------



## Ogil (1. Oktober 2010)

Und immer dieses Gerede von "Die Weltpresse beobachtet das nun...": Ich hab mal auf den Seiten unserer (UK) grossen Zeitungen geschaut - da muss man schon suchen um ueberhaupt nur einen winzigen Artikel zum Thema zu finden. Warum auch? Wird halt alles schoen hochgespielt: Es gab eine Demo und einen Polizeieinsatz. Davon gibt es geweils ne Menge jedes Jahr...


----------



## Wolfmania (1. Oktober 2010)

Uktawa schrieb:


> Für mich sind das schon fast Polizeistaat Methoden. Will der Bürger nicht hören weil er es wagt seiner Meinung Luft zu machen, schicken wir die Uniformierten auf Alte, Frauen und Kinder die friedlich demonstrierten. Ist das Deutschland? It es das wir wir wollen das Meinungsfreit und das Recht zu Demonstrieren mit Wasserwerfern und Pfefferspray "geordnet" wird?


Demos und die Polizeieinsätze in Deutschland sind so harmlos, daß man da bestimmt nicht von "Polizeistaat Methoden" sprechen kann - man darf hier doch nix als Polizist. Hier dürfen Links-und Rechtsextreme rumdemonstrieren und man muß die gegnerischen Anhänger auch noch davon abhalten, daß sie sich gegenseitig die Birnen weichklopfen...Oder dnekt an die Wirtschaftsgipfel, wie die in Deutschland ablaufen und wie in alle den anderen Ländern.


----------



## Valinar (1. Oktober 2010)

Dann nehm ich mal an das es jetzt keine Verhandlungen mehr geben wird.
Aber das war ja spätestens in dem moment klar als Linke "Politiker" begannen sich hier mit dem Thema zu profilieren.
Wahrscheinlich werden sich hier immer mehr Linksextreme sammeln und einen Friedlichen Protest der Stuttgarter in blanke Gewalt verwandeln.
Und da die Polizisten auch Menschen sind werden sie sich Wehren und auch Privatgrundstücke und Gebäude räumen die hier ständig besetzt werden,was auch vollkommen in Ordnung ist.
Aber die Polizei ist am ende immer dran...selbst wenn die "Protestler" mit Steinen werfen und die Polizei mit Wasserwerfern antwortet.
Hakt lieber auf Mappus rum oder den Chaoten die sich immer mehr hier sammeln aber nicht auf der Polizei.
Die steht immer mittendrin und irgendwie nehmen manche Linken ihnen das Recht sich zu Wehren.
Und wenn sie es doch tun sind sie die Bösen...aber auf der anderen Seite immer auf seine eigenen Rechte Pochen.


----------



## Breoal (1. Oktober 2010)

Wenn ich das hier durchlese, krieg ich Kopfschmerzen...
jegliche Handlungen der Polizei werden im vorraus Angekündigt. Wer Sitzenbleibt, vor Ort bleibt, weiter Scheiss macht, ist zu 100% selbst schuld. AMEN
Dass die Bauarbeiter auch erst zu Beginn der ANGEKÜNDIGTEN Arbeiten auf das Gelände dürfen, ist auch falsch. Über den Landerwerb wurde schon vor der Genehmigung verhandelt, sonst kann es ja überhaupt nicht zu einer Genemigung kommen. Auch ist der Baufirma erlaubt vorgängige Arbeiten vor Baugebinn, wie Absperrungen, Sondierungen usw. vorzunehmen.

Wer sich der Polizeigewalt widersetzt, muss mit Konsequenzen rechnen. Und diese könne leider bei gewissen Menschen nicht aus Streicheleinheiten bestehen.


----------



## tonygt (1. Oktober 2010)

Valinar schrieb:


> Dann nehm ich mal an das es jetzt keine Verhandlungen mehr geben wird.
> Aber das war ja spätestens in dem moment klar als Linke "Politiker" begannen sich hier mit dem Thema zu profilieren.
> Wahrscheinlich werden sich hier immer mehr Linksextreme sammeln und einen Friedlichen Protest der Stuttgarter in blanke Gewalt verwandeln.
> Und da die Polizisten auch Menschen sind werden sie sich Wehren und auch Privatgrundstücke und Gebäude räumen die hier ständig besetzt werden,was auch vollkommen in Ordnung ist.
> ...


 Du glaubst wohl an das Märchen der verstärken Links extremen?
Weniger Bild lesen mehr fakten sehen. 
Ich weiß nicht woher das ganze auf einmal kommt aber auf einmal werden die Linken die gegen den Rassismus sind stärker angeprangert als die Nazis. Wenn ich sowas lese denke ich immer das hier in Deutschland irgend was total verkehrt läuft.

Btt: ich hab die heutigen nachrichten noch nicht gehört aber nach meinem derzeitigen Informations Stand haben die Demonstranten in keiner Art und Weise Aggresiev gehandelt sondern sie haben einfach nur das fälle und das fortschreitten von s 21 versuch zu verhindern und die Polizei hat auf Brutalste Art und Weise geräumt.
UNd alle die sagen wer halt im Wegsitzt ist selber Schuld, trotzdem kann die Polizei solche Sitzblockaden auch ohne 300 verletzte aufwärts(soweit diese zahlen stimmen) räumen.
Die Polzei hat hier einfach unprofesionell und übertrieben Brutal gehandelt mehr gibt es dazu nicht zu sagen.
Denn es werden ja auch nicht alle anderen Demos so übertrieben Brutal geräumt oder ?

Edit: ich seh schon diese Disskusion führt zu nichts die einen sagen die Polizei hatte voll recht und alle die nicht das machen sind selbst schuld und die anderen sagen die Polizei hat unötig gehandelt und es richtig sich gegen den Staat zu stellen.


----------



## Breoal (1. Oktober 2010)

Dann probier du mal einen Demonstraten wegzutragen, der dich mit den Füssen tritt und dich schlägt. Sag mir wie das geht ohne dich zu wehren...Die Polizisten sind auch nur Menschen...


----------



## amdintel (1. Oktober 2010)

Valinar schrieb:


> Aber das war ja spätestens in dem moment klar als Linke "Politiker" begannen sich hier mit dem Thema zu profilieren.



Ist doch Logo, jetzt machen alle Oppositionen auf betroffen etc.

Passend dazu finde ich folgende Aussage vom Polizeigewerkschaftsführer Wendt von heute :

Polizeigewerkschafter Wendt dagegen findet es "schon einigermaßen seltsam", dass sich der Bundestag mit dem Thema beschäftigen soll. 
Wenn jetzt die SPD, "die im Landtag und in vielen anderen Parlamenten zu dieser Situation mit ihrer Entscheidung beigetragen hat, jetzt die Polizei an den Pranger stellt und über die Beamten herfällt, die ihre Arbeit machen, dann ist das schon ein Stückchen politische Schmierenkomödie, die wir keinesfalls so akzeptieren werden."

Und zu der Demonstration allgemein :

Der Vorsitzende der Deutschen Polizeigewerkschaft, Rainer Wendt, verteidigte inzwischen den Einsatz als "nicht nur rechtmäßig, sondern auch vollkommen angemessen". 


"Die Polizei hat sich diesen Einsatz nicht ausgesucht", sagte Wendt bei n-tv. "Sie hat hier einen gesetzlichen Auftrag und der wird auch erfüllt. 


Die Anwendung polizeilicher Einsatzmittel erfolgt immer nach langer Ankündigung und auch nach langer Androhung und auf der Grundlage bestehender Gesetze und bestehender Vorschriften. 


An diesem Einsatz ist nichts, aber auch gar nichts auszusetzen. Angemessen und vernünftig, aber eben auch energisch hat die Polizei hier ihren Auftrag erfüllt."

 Wendt räumte ein, dass die Bilder "alles andere als schön" waren – "aber dafür ist die Polizei auch nicht hier. Sie ist dafür da, um ihren gesetzlichen Auftrag zu erfüllen. 


Leider werden wir damit rechnen müssen, dass es auch noch weitere Proteste gibt. 


Auch da wird die Polizei ihre Arbeit machen und das durchsetzen, was Parlamente und Regierungen beschlossen haben."

 Der "Neuen Osnabrücker Zeitung" hatte Wendt gesagt: "Wo ein Abdrängen von Demonstranten nicht mehr möglich sei, darf und muss unmittelbarer Zwang durch Wasserwerfer, Reizgas oder Schlagstöcke eingesetzt werden."

Hier der gesamte Artikel auf n-tv indem mal mehrere Ansichten der Beteiligten abgegeben werden.
-------

Sich mit der Polizei prügeln, die die Exekutive ist und den Schrott durchsetzen muss kann wohl auch keine Lösung sein, oder ?


----------



## tonygt (1. Oktober 2010)

Breoal schrieb:


> Dann probier du mal einen Demonstraten wegzutragen, der dich mit den Füssen tritt und dich schlägt. Sag mir wie das geht ohne dich zu wehren...Die Polizisten sind auch nur Menschen...



die Bullen schnappen dich doch immer gleich mit 5 Mann da hat man nicht soviel chancen sich zu wehren. 
Ich kann mich nur wiederholen es gibt zwei Methoden eine Demonstarion aufzulösen und jeamden erst bewusstlos schlagen bzw mit Pfefferspräy und sonstigem Geschütz zu beschiessen zähle ich nicht als korrekte Methode.


----------



## amdintel (1. Oktober 2010)

tonygt schrieb:


> Btt: ich hab die heutigen nachrichten noch nicht gehört aber nach meinem derzeitigen Informations Stand haben die Demonstranten in keiner Art und Weise Aggresiev gehandelt sondern sie haben einfach nur das fälle und das fortschreitten von s 21 versuch zu verhindern und die Polizei hat auf Brutalste Art und Weise geräumt.



 Die Beamten seien entsetzt gewesen über die Aggressivität, die ihr entgegenschlug, sagte Rech im SWR-Fernsehen. Dem widersprach der Grünen-Landtagsabgeordnete Werner Wölfle energisch: "Die einzige Tat der Demonstranten war, dass sie den Park nicht geräumt haben."     Die Demonstranten werfen der Polizei Unverhältnismäßigkeit vor. 



  Rech kündigte in der ARD eine Pressekonferenz von Polizeipräsident Siegfried Stumpf an, der den Ablauf des Geschehens darlegen will. Dabei werde er auch "dokumentieren, wie die gestrige Schülerdemonstration instrumentalisiert wurde, wie dort Widerstandshandlungen gegen die Polizei gefahren wurden, wie Polizeifahrzeuge angegriffen und besetzt wurden, wie Reifen zerstochen wurden, und wie die Polizei darauf reagiert hat".

-------

Nicht immer alles so einseitig sehen....


----------



## Breoal (1. Oktober 2010)

Dann sag mir bitte die Variante, wie man die Demonstranten ab dem Gelände bringt, ohne auf die oben genannten Varianten zurückzugreifen.
Und wieso Tragen die dich zu 5t weg? Zu 2. gienge es ja auch, oder etwa nicht, rein vom Gewicht her? ø Person wiegt rund 70kg, also Locker möglich zu 2.
Die tragen dich zu 5. weg dass es DIR (also den Demonstranten) nicht weh tut.


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. Oktober 2010)

tonygt schrieb:


> die Bullen schnappen dich doch immer gleich mit 5 Mann da hat man nicht soviel chancen sich zu wehren.
> Ich kann mich nur wiederholen es gibt zwei Methoden eine Demonstarion aufzulösen und jeamden erst bewusstlos schlagen bzw mit Pfefferspräy und sonstigem Geschütz zu beschiessen zähle ich nicht als korrekte Methode.



"Ach bitte bitte lieber Demonstrant würdest du diesen Raum doch bitte leise und ruhig räumen"...

Sie wurden gebeten, sie wurden gewarnt, ihnen wurde gedroht... wer sich dann beschwert wenn es danach rauer zugeht hat einen an der Waffel...


----------



## tonygt (1. Oktober 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> Die Beamten seien entsetzt gewesen über die Aggressivität, die ihr entgegenschlug, sagte Rech im SWR-Fernsehen. Dem widersprach der Grünen-Landtagsabgeordnete Werner Wölfle energisch: "Die einzige Tat der Demonstranten war, dass sie den Park nicht geräumt haben."   Die Demonstranten werfen der Polizei Unverhältnismäßigkeit vor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich sehe immer alles von zwei Seiten und derzeit sieht es für mich eher nach übertrieben Polizei Gewalt aus.
Ich werde mich jetzt hier aus dem Thema ausklinken da das ganze hier keinen Sinn hat die Leute verkriechen sich lieber anstatt mal über die Stränge zu schlagen und dem Staat zu zeigen das es so nicht läuft und die ganze Disskusion dreht sich wie ich schon oben sagte nur im Kreis, die einen sagen alles was der Staat macht ist okay die anderen verstehen nicht warum es soviele Leute gibt, die einfach nicht einsehen was da gerade läuft und das Handeln der Polizei war ungerechtfertig weil so sah die Demonstration nicht aus das es nötig gewesen wäre zu solchen Methoden zu greifen da hab ich schon ganz andere Demonstrationen gesehen, wo sowas durch aus gerechtfertig war aber hier war das nicht der Fall.


----------



## Ohrensammler (1. Oktober 2010)

Uktawa schrieb:


> Oder sie nehmen es hin und tragen damit die Demokratie zu Grabe.



Hmm, Demoktie ist es deiner Ansicht also, wenn einige mit (passiver) Gewalt verhindern wollen, was durch ordentlich gewählte Parteien beschlossen wurde?
Meine Herren da kräuseln sich einem ja die Nackenhaare,.



Uktawa schrieb:


> Ich bin in einem Land groß geworden in dem der Bürger nichts zu melden hatte. Genau in einer Diktatur. Ich habe schon von klein an lernen müssen was es heißt entscheidungen vom Staat hin zu nehmen.



Da freue ich mich dir mitteilen zu können, dass das bei uns anders ist, hier bist du der Staat und kannst dessen Entscheidungen massiv beeinflussen. 
Und zwar durch dein Wahlverhalten und der Mitgliedschaft in Parteien und/oder Vereinen.
Wenn aber etwas in folge eines demokratisch legitimierten Prosseses beschlossen wurde, ist es dann wenig nachvollziebar dies mit welcher Art von Gewalt auch immer trotzdem verhindern zu wollen. 
Das Minderherheiten Mehrheitsentscheidungen hinnehmen, das hat ganz fundamental was mit Demokratie zu tun und nicht mit Diktatur. Aber das ist wohl schwer zu verstehen.


----------



## Grushdak (1. Oktober 2010)

tonygt schrieb:


> die Bullen schnappen dich doch immer gleich mit 5 Mann da hat man nicht soviel chancen sich zu wehren.
> Ich kann mich nur wiederholen es gibt zwei Methoden eine Demonstarion aufzulösen und jeamden erst bewusstlos schlagen bzw mit Pfefferspräy und sonstigem Geschütz zu beschiessen zähle ich nicht als korrekte Methode.


Die "Diskussion" hier nervt aber "langsam" gewaltig!
Erstmal heißt es nicht Bullen!
Zweitens , was machen denn die Gewalttätigen Demonstranten?
Die gehen auch nicht in eine 1:1 Auseinandersetzung - fakt.

Wie heißt es so schön: Wer nicht hören kann muss fühlen!

Wenn die erste Möglichkeit der Auflösung , die Bitte zu gehen, da Demo vorbei ist - 
absolut nicht beachtet wird, dann muss die Polizei etwas nachhelfen.

Und kein Polizist hat gebeten, das er von Gewalttätern verletzt werden möchte.

Die, die Ihr jetzt so auf den Einsatz schimpft - bedankt Euch bei den Ausrastern bei den Demos - bei niemand Anderem!
Ich habe in meinem Leben schon viele Demos erlebt, die friedlich waren.

Und wenn hier gesagt wird, es war Volksfeststimmung, frage ich mich, was Ihr überhaupt auf einer Demo zu suchen habt.
Das ist bestimmt alles andere - aber kein Volksfest mit Kleinkindern!

-------------------

Mal ne Frage:

Wieso gab es von den Gegnern keine Petition im Bundestag?
Oder habe ich das übersehen?(ich finde dazu keine)

------------------
Ich mag auch mal behaupten: daß bestimmt nicht alle Demónstranten von anfang an bei den Protesten dabei waren.
Viele haben bestimmt erst durch die letzten Geschehnisse mitgemacht.
Zuvor war es ihnen furzegal, was mit dem Bahnhof geschieht.
Ich sage nur, es wurde 16 Jahre lang geschlafen.


----------



## Breoal (1. Oktober 2010)

Und nur so am Rande. Geht mal in ein anderes "Demokratisches" Land. Italien, Spanien, Polen, England.
Seid froh dass die Polizei hier so reagiert hat. Da heisst es, ohne auch nur einmal etwas Angekündigt worden ist, rein mit den Schlagstöcken.
Und ich spreche hier nicht vom "wegdrücken" der Masse via Schlagstock.


----------



## Grushdak (1. Oktober 2010)

Da hast Du vollkommen recht.

gerade, was in Frankreich abgeht ...

und 

Ich erinnere mich noch an ein Pink Floyd Konzert vor dem Reichstag.
Auf der ostdeutschen Seite standen die Leute friedlich beim Brandenburger Tor, nur der Musik zuhörend.

Mulmig wurde mir, als Stasi in Zivil anfing, zu pöbeln und etwas später gleich noch Soldaten mit Kalaschnikows aufmaschierten.


----------



## Haggelo (1. Oktober 2010)

Ich finde es nicht gut

allein schon aus dem grund, dass angeblich ein baby verletzt wurde.


----------



## Breoal (1. Oktober 2010)

Welche behinderte (ich hasse dieses Wort, da ich einen körperlich behinderten Verwandten habe, muss es aber trotzdem gebrauchen) Person geht mit nem Baby auf ne DEMO!!!!!! Halllloooo..das ist keine Kindergeburtstagsparty oder Fasching....Hifle....


----------



## Arosk (1. Oktober 2010)

tonygt schrieb:


> die Bullen schnappen dich doch immer gleich mit 5 Mann da hat man nicht soviel chancen sich zu wehren.
> Ich kann mich nur wiederholen es gibt zwei Methoden eine Demonstarion aufzulösen und jeamden erst bewusstlos schlagen bzw mit Pfefferspräy und sonstigem Geschütz zu beschiessen zähle ich nicht als korrekte Methode.



Ach, das Gehirn rausprügeln wäre die bessere Variante gewesen? Die Polizei hat die Demonstranten MEHRMALS FRIEDLICH aufgefordert das Gelände zu verlassen. Wenn die Demonstranten aber dann gewaltätig werden wenn man sie wegtragen will bleibt nichts anderes übrig.


----------



## Wolfmania (1. Oktober 2010)

...wenn man sich vorstellt, daß es da um einen Neubau eines Bahnhofes geht, der vor der Planung doch eh keinen interessiert hat....*lol*


----------



## amdintel (1. Oktober 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Und wenn hier gesagt wird, es war Volksfeststimmung, frage ich mich, was Ihr überhaupt auf einer Demo zu suchen habt.
> Das ist bestimmt alles andere - aber kein Volksfest mit Kleinkindern!



Ich kanns schon nachvollziehen, wenn dort Demonstranten, die schon teilweise bei den bisherigen Protesten gegen Stuttgart 21 teilgenommen haben mit einer gewissen Erwartungshaltung sich dort aufhalten und auch die Schülerdemonstration mit einbeziehen wollen. Wer hat schon ernsthaft damit gerechnet, das es so ausartet ?
Alle vorherigen Veranstaltungen gegen Stuttgart 21 verliefen vollkommen friedlich und so, wie sich der zivilisierte Bürger sich das vorstellt. 

Man schaue sich mal das Video von Ciliu hier auf Seite 4 bereits gepostet an. So ab 2 Min 30 bis 3. Minute... 

Und nun spring mal zu 3. Minute 45 ..

So fängt halt an. Aber in der Hinsicht drehen wir uns hier eh im Kreis, das eigentliche Problem liegt doch viel mehr darin das Miss Merkel sich so verbohrt hat, das sie ja lieber bei den Landtagswahlen im Frühjahr in BW untergehen möchte als aus ihrem Milliardengrab auszusteigen. 



Grushdak schrieb:


> Wieso gab es von den Gegnern keine Petition im Bundestag?
> Oder habe ich das übersehen?(ich finde dazu keine)



Naja was willst du machen wenn die Regierungskoaliation sich an geltendes Gesetz hält und das Projekt durchsetzt?
Man muss sich klarmachen, das ja schon vor ca. 2 Jahren in Stuttgart rund 70.000 Bürger das von einem Aktionsbündnis der Stuttgart-21-Gegner angestrengte Begehren zu einem Bürgerentscheid unterschrieben haben. 
Ein solcher Entscheid ist gleichbedeutend mit einem Gemeinderatsbeschluss, die Verwaltung muss ihn umsetzen.
Ich meine über 70.000 Bürger haben unterschrieben. 20.000 sind nötig für soetwas. 
Was passiert? Die Verwaltung und eine klare Mehrheit des Gemeinderats , vorweg der *CDU* Bürgermeister Schuster als auch der Regierungspräsident Stuttgart Johannes Schmalz (*FDP* Politiker) lehnen das Begehren als unzulässig ab.
Ist ja nicht so, als wenn da nicht schon div. Gruppierungen seit Jahren gegen angehen. Aber politisch ziemlich erfolglos.


----------



## Breoal (1. Oktober 2010)

Jein...
Klar, niemand weiss im vorraus, ob die Demo ein gewalttätiges Ende nehmen wird. Alle früheren Demos, waren Aufmärsche, um zu protestieren. Dies jetzt sind Aufmärsche, um den Baubeginn zu verhinder, sprich die Bauarbeiter nicht auf das Gelände lassen, die Bäume "schützen". Ich bezeichne das hier definitiv nicht mehr als eine Demonstration. Dies ist eine Besetzung.


----------



## Independent (1. Oktober 2010)

*** ***

Mit Schlagstock und Wasserwerfer gegen friedliche Baumhocker vorzugehen ist eindeutig zu viel. Schöne neue Welt, unsere Feinde sind wir selbst. Ich hoffe das *** *** kann nachts ruhig schlafen.

Da sieht man mal wie Hirntot dort Befehle ausgeführt werden...


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (1. Oktober 2010)

ich bin bei der sache halt auf der seite der polizei ... und zum 32632sten mal zu behaupten die polizei hat angefangen wird langsam echt lächerlich ... wir kennen doch unser demonstrantenpack


----------



## Seridan (1. Oktober 2010)

*** ***

Es wird immer Angesprochen wie viele den gegen Stuttgart 21 sind. Aber wieviele für S21 sind wird nicht gezeit, warum auch mit den Leute die dafür sind lässt sich in den Medien ja auch weniger Geld machen.
Zum Thema Opposition, es ist immer toll auf einen bereits fahrenden Zug aufzuspringen, als selber mal etwas richtig zu machen...


----------



## Independent (1. Oktober 2010)

"Wir werden hart gegen die Demonstranten vorgehen, denn der Baubeginn muss stattfinden!"  - Pressesprecher

Nuff Said...Kapital steht über Menschlichkeit. Und der Polizist muss das ausführen...in meinen Augen "kann" er, aber die haben scheinbar Spaß dran so vorzugehen.


----------



## Breoal (1. Oktober 2010)

Ja genau  der Polizist hat Spass daran.
Glaub mir, wenn ich z.T. die schlaflosen Nächte meines Vaters nach div. Ereignissen mitbekomme, dann sag ich dir, dass die Polizisten definitiv keinen Spass daran haben. Aber gut ja...Mein Vater ist sicher eine Ausnahme


----------



## BladeDragonGX (1. Oktober 2010)

Breoal schrieb:


> Ja genau  der Polizist hat Spass daran.
> Glaub mir, wenn ich z.T. die schlaflosen Nächte meines Vaters nach div. Ereignissen mitbekomme, dann sag ich dir, dass die Polizisten definitiv keinen Spass daran haben. Aber gut ja...Mein Vater ist sicher eine Ausnahme



schau dir die Bilder und Videos an wie die Polizisten Schon fast Freudig Die Demonstranten Gewaltbereit weg stoßen oder Sogar schlagen Aber nein das wird dann wieder alle Von der Polizei Vertuscht So wie es immer ist wen etwas größeres Mit der Polizei los ist


----------



## Arosk (1. Oktober 2010)

Würdest du keinen Einbrecher zusammenhauen der bei dir eingebrochen ist?


----------



## Seridan (1. Oktober 2010)

Independent schrieb:


> "Wir werden hart gegen die Demonstranten vorgehen, denn der Baubeginn muss stattfinden!" - Pressesprecher
> 
> Nuff Said...Kapital steht über Menschlichkeit. Und der Polizist muss das ausführen...in meinen Augen "kann" er, aber die haben scheinbar Spaß dran so vorzugehen.



"Es sind Steine geflogen." - Pressesprecherin

So Aussage gegen Aussage, und nun?
Eine Demo geht in Ordnung, wenn auch darauf gehört wird was die Polizei sagt. Wie soll man sonst gegen diese Leute vorgehen? Ich denke nicht das sie freiwillig gegangen wären.
Naja wie ich schon sagte es gibt !genug! Leute die für dieses Projekt sind...


----------



## Breoal (1. Oktober 2010)

Bitte Argumentiere nicht mit Vermutungen. Ich habe bisher noch auf keinem Bild oder Video einen Hauch der Freude im Gesicht eines Polizisten gesehen.
Bitte um eindeutige Hinweise (Link, Vid.)


----------



## BladeDragonGX (1. Oktober 2010)

Aber ja die polizei Hat ja kein spaß drane http://www.youtube.c...?v=W1UYd5LDQXA 




Sogar Kindern (Schüler) mit Schlagstöcken Und Fäusten Entgegenzutreten ....


----------



## Seridan (1. Oktober 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> schau dir die Bilder und Videos an wie die Polizisten Schon fast Freudig Die Demonstranten Gewaltbereit weg stoßen oder Sogar schlagen Aber nein das wird dann wieder alle Von der Polizei Vertuscht So wie es immer ist wen etwas größeres Mit der Polizei los ist



Man sieht was man sehen und hören will. Es gibt genau soviele Videos und Bilder auf denen die Polizisten kein freudiges Gesicht machen, sondern ein ernstes (lol).

@ Bladedragongx über mir,

Das ist ein Paradebeispiel für gegenseitige Gewaltbereitschaft.
Was zum Hencker machen die Leute auf den Fahrzeugen der Polizei?!?
Wenn ich nicht ganz Blind war sind da einige(!) Gegenstände auf die Polizisten geflogen...


----------



## BladeDragonGX (1. Oktober 2010)

Seridan schrieb:


> Man sieht was man sehen und hören will. Es gibt genau soviele Videos und Bilder auf denen die Polizisten kein freudiges Gesicht machen, sondern ein ernstes (lol).
> 
> @ Bladedragongx über mir,
> 
> ...


WAS ZUR HÖLLE SCHLAGEN DIE POLIZISTEN SCHÜLER`? 





da würde ich dann auch Die Polizei Attackieren ...


----------



## Seridan (1. Oktober 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> WAS ZUR HÖLLE SCHLAGEN DIE POLIZISTEN SCHÜLER`?



Wie definierst du Schüler? Kinder zwischen 14-16 oder Erwachsene Schüler/Studenten?
Naja wenn du die Polizei auch attackieren würdest dann bist du ja wohl selber Schuld... (seid wann darf man Polizisten schlagen ohne Folgen?).


----------



## Breoal (1. Oktober 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Sogar Kindern (Schüler) mit Schlagstöcken Und Fäusten Entgegenzutreten ....




Wie viele male wurden sie aufgefordert wegzugehen....und wer die Polizei in einer solchen Situation berührt, anpöbelt usw. naja
Ich verherrliche überhaupt nicht die Gewalt der Demonstranten und der Polizei. Ich bin zu 1000000% dafür dass es eigentlich auf eine andere Art gehen müsste...Aber bitte schaut euch die Demonstranten an...


WIESO SIND DIE SCHEISS SCHÜLER DORT???? UND NICHT IN DER SCHULE???? ODER ZU HAUSE????
Sie konnten gehen als es die Polizei gesagt hat...das sind keine Kleinkinder mehr, also können sie entscheidungen treffen, und müssen daher auch mit den Konsequenzen leben.


----------



## Wolfmania (1. Oktober 2010)

Es geht ja bei vielen gar nicht um die eigentliche Sache, nämlich S21 nicht zu bauen. Viele wollen einfach dort sein, um sich der Obrigkeit entgegenzustellen. Ja is cool - gegen Bullen - yeah ich mach mit - Denke mal viele von denen haben ja sonst nix zu tun mit ihrem Leben...


----------



## BladeDragonGX (1. Oktober 2010)

Breoal schrieb:


> Wie viele male wurden sie aufgefordert wegzugehen....und wer die Polizei in einer solchen Situation berührt, anpöbelt usw. naja
> Ich verherrliche überhaupt nicht die Gewalt der Demonstranten und der Polizei. Ich bin zu 1000000% dafür dass es eigentlich auf eine andere Art gehen müsste...Aber bitte schaut euch die Demonstranten an...
> 
> 
> ...


also Findest du es Komplett okay und normal das Kinder Nieder Geknüppelt werden?


Respekt So tief gehts gar nicht ....


----------



## Servon (1. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe mich schon öfters mit Personen beider Seiten unterhalten. Stellt euch vor das sind alles Menschen, die Ihre Kinder ernähren wollen und ihr Leben leben wollen. Demonstranten wie Polizei.
Ich habe gesehen wie die Verhältnissmäßigkeit bei der Polizei nicht gewahrt wurde, aber ich habe auch gesehen wie Polizisten isoliert wurden und die Demonstranten sich auf sie gestürzt haben. Dadurch das wir Menschen sind machen wir nunmal Fehlentscheidungen. Aber bei Radikalen, die es ebenfalls in jeder Bevölkerungsgruppe und politischen Richtung gibt, muss der Staat eingreifen, sonst macht er sich erpressbar. siehe RAF.

Wie würde der allgemeine Volkstenor aussehen, wenn Pro NRW eine Demonstration durchführt und zur Baustelle der Moschee in Köln wandert und mit einer "friedlichen" Sitzblockade die Bauarbeiten behindert?
Es würde die Polizei sie aufrufen das Gelände zu verlassen. Machen sie es nicht, dann wird mit Gewalt geräumt. Anderer Beweggrund, aber gleiche rechtliche Situation.

Es ist tragisch das es zu Verletzten gekommen ist. Aus eigener Erfahrung bei Demos, weiss ich auch sobald einige wenige Gewaltbereite anfangen die Polizei zu provozieren oder sogar angreifen, entwickelt sich eine ganz gefährliche Situation, denn die Polizei muss eingreifen sobald Straftaten aus einer Menge heraus entstehen. 
Ich bin ein entschiedener Gegner von "Der Zweck heiligt die Mittel".


----------



## Breoal (1. Oktober 2010)

1. Richtig lesen ich verherrliche Gewalt nicht.

Zu deiner Frage: Wenn du dich gegen die Polizeigewalt auflehnst, ja. Und 16-jährige sind keine Kinder mehr, das sind junge Erwachsene, und jeder weiss wie die Polizei bei Demos vorgeht. Wenn ich jemanden auf der Strasse doof anpöbe, muss ich auch rechnen, eine zu kassieren. Und wie blöd muss mann sein gegen die Polizei zu kämpfen????


----------



## Arosk (1. Oktober 2010)

Wenn man richtig eine aufs Maul will kann man sich mit einem Polizisten anlegen. Wobei die auch nur zuhauen wenn du sie selbst angreift ^^


----------



## Servon (1. Oktober 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> also Findest du es Komplett okay und normal das Kinder Nieder Geknüppelt werden?
> 
> 
> Respekt So tief gehts gar nicht ....



Wieso haben die Aufsichtspersonen zugelassen das sich die Kinder widerechtlich in diesem Privatgelände aufhalten und sich in einer Gruppe befinden, die Widerstand gegen die Staatsgewalt durchführt? Das ist viel schlimmer. Diese Kinder wurden benutzt! Diese Leute sind verantwortlich dafür ,das die Kinder verletzt wurden.


----------



## Breoal (1. Oktober 2010)

Und so nebenbei, jetzt flucht ihr über die Polizei, wie auch bei Radarkontrollen, Bussen, usw. Aber wenn euch am Bahnhof 10€ geklaut werden, dann schreit ihr nach der Polizei.


----------



## dragon1 (1. Oktober 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> also Findest du es Komplett okay und normal das Kinder Nieder Geknüppelt werden?
> 
> 
> Respekt So tief gehts gar nicht ....



Alter ich bin Schueler und ich geb ihm total recht, einen Idioten der Bleiben wuerde und niedergeschlagen wird wuerde ich keine traene nachtrauern sondern eher ueber die dummheit des Menschen lachen. 
Ich mein was hat ein schueler da zu suchen, ausser eines Abenteuers.
Ich denk nicht das sie da waren um etwas zu aendern.
Und wer nicht auf warnungen Reagiert und Polizisten anpoebelt selber schuld, friedlich demonstrieren ist was anderes.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (1. Oktober 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Alter ich bin Schueler und ich geb ihm total recht, einen Idioten der Bleiben wuerde und niedergeschlagen wird wuerde ich keine traene nachtrauern sondern eher ueber die dummheit des Menschen lachen.
> Ich mein was hat ein schueler da zu suchen, ausser eines Abenteuers.
> Ich denk nicht das sie da waren um etwas zu aendern.
> Und wer nicht auf warnungen Reagiert und Polizisten anpoebelt selber schuld, friedlich demonstrieren ist was anderes.





es gibt noch andere wege Aber gleich Zuschlagen ? No way


----------



## dragon1 (1. Oktober 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> es gibt noch andere wege Aber gleich Zuschlagen ? No way



wie soll man die loswerden? Es ist doch ziemlich eindeutig das einige Demonstranten ziemlich handgreiflich waren.
Und manche Idioten lernen es nicht anders.


----------



## Breoal (1. Oktober 2010)

Anscheinend nicht. Und wenn du einen sagst, wie man solche Demonstranten friedlich zum gehen bewegt, dann sag ihn bitte.


----------



## Caps-lock (1. Oktober 2010)

eben das kann man immer drehen und wenden wie man möchte...

Für mich wirkten die Polizisten eher wie eine zusammengedrängte Gruppe von Schafen die gleich von den Wölfen zerissen wurde.
Bei 1:35 sitzen ein paar Leute da wo sie NICHT sitzen dürfen.
DIe Polizisten versuchen sie runterzuziehen und sie leisten Widerstand gegen die Staatsgewalt.
Einem der Poliizisten wird irgendwas an den Kopf geworfen und die drei Demonstranten  werden vorsichtig und mit viel Hilfe von dem Laster entfernt.

Und Schülerdemo kann man das ganze ja wohl nicht mehr nennen.

Ganz ehrlich ich möchte da nicht Polizist sein. Du weißt genau das du im Zweifelsfall ziemlich arm dran bist wenn die Meute über dich herfällt. 

Und wenn ich so lese (jaja auch das sind nur Berichte) das Mütter sich mit Kleinkindern in den Weg gestellt haben, weil sie dachten: Hey für mich gelten andere Gesetze und die Polizei wird an mich andere Maßstäbe anlegen und mich in Ruhe lassen.
Dann wird mir extrem schlecht.


----------



## Breoal (1. Oktober 2010)

Und es wird nicht gleich zugeschlagen...wenn du schon einmal an einer Demo warst, die aufgelöst wurde, dann weisst du das nicht gleich zugeschlagen wird.


----------



## dragon1 (1. Oktober 2010)

Breoal schrieb:


> Anscheinend nicht. Und wenn du einen sagst, wie man solche Demonstranten friedlich zum gehen bewegt, dann sag ihn bitte.



eben


----------



## Valinar (1. Oktober 2010)

tonygt schrieb:


> Du glaubst wohl an das Märchen der verstärken Links extremen?
> Weniger Bild lesen mehr fakten sehen.
> Ich weiß nicht woher das ganze auf einmal kommt aber auf einmal werden die Linken die gegen den Rassismus sind stärker angeprangert als die Nazis. Wenn ich sowas lese denke ich immer das hier in Deutschland irgend was total verkehrt läuft.
> 
> ...



Ich hab nie irgendwas vom Axel-Springer-Verlag gelesen!
Glaube kaum das du mich kennst also halte dich mit aussagen meiner Persönlichkeit zurück.
Ich finde diese Linkensextremen wiederlich und natürlich auch die Rechten.

Meine Fakten sind die das ich in Stuttgart meinen festen Wohnsitz habe.
Sehen konnte ich das sich dort keiner Freiwillig das gelände verlassen wollte und das dann Gegenstände gegen Polzisten geworfen wurden ,Tritte,Schläge...
Das war dort keine Friedliche Sitzblockade mehr..ich sage nicht das die Polizei total unschuldig ist aber sie sollten Privatgrundstück räumen.
Kaum einer ist Freiwillig gegangen und als die Polizei die Leute dort wegtragen wollte wars vorbei mit der Gewaltlosen Sitzblockade.
Ab dem moment wars dann ohnehin vorbei...die Demonstranten setzen Gewalt ein und die Polizei auch.
Und da auch Polizisten Menschen sind kann sich jeder denken was dann auch in ihren Köpfen abgeht wenn sie angegriffen werden.

Und ja dort unten sammeln sich immer mehr Linke Chaoten die nur eins vorhaben und zwar Gewalt...die Stimmung ist nurnoch Brutal und nicht friedlich.
Ich finde es wiederlich das sich Linke "Politiker" hier Profilieren und die stimmung anheizen und dann jede Verantwortung für die Gewalt von sich weisen.
Denn nichts anderes passiert hier.
Hab auch keine ahnung was dort eine Schulklasse gemacht hat und warum die sich nicht verpisst haben als die Polizei dazu aufgefordert hat.
Mitleid hab ich sicher nicht mit ihnen.

Fakt ist hier einfach das wenn die leute das Gelände verlassen hätten das es nicht zu sowas gekommen wäre.
Aber jetzt haben ja die Verantwortlichen ihr Stück Fleisch...auf Kosten der Gesundheit von Polizei und Demonstranten.
Trotzdem werden sie jede Verantwortung von sich weisen und alles auf die Polizei schieben...widerlich.


----------



## ZAM (1. Oktober 2010)

"Langsam" wirds politisch - der Thread nähert sich der Schließung - mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass genseitigen Anfeindungen, offenkundigen Gewaltbereitschaften etc. auch nicht zum Weiterleben des Threads beitragen.


----------



## Manowar (1. Oktober 2010)

Ich musste gerade tierisch lachen 

Da wird gerade einer interviewt, dann sieht man an der Seite, dass einer ne Faust ballt und er schreit richtig "ich hab so´ne WUUUUUUT!!!".
Dann hält die Kamera auf ihn drauf "Wir demonstrieren friedlich!"


----------



## Ciliu (1. Oktober 2010)

Thema Steine werfen: Der Polizeisprecher hat inzwischen zurückgenommen das Steine geflogen wurden. Es war eine Lüge!


----------



## EspCap (1. Oktober 2010)

Um es mal in wenigen Worten zusammenzufassen:

Das Bauprojekt hat schon lange begonnen. Die Chance, dass es wieder gestoppt wird, geht gegen 0.
Jetzt noch zu demonstrieren ist daher ungefähr so sinnvoll wie kurz vor Weihnachten nach Ostereiern zu suchen.
Mir sieht das ein wenig nach 'Hauptsache demonstrieren, schon aus Prinzip!' aus. 

Und dass eine Demonstration kein Ringelreientanz ist sollte den Leuten die eine Solche besuchen auch im Voraus klar sein.

In wie weit das, was die Polizei getan hat, gerechtfertigt war kann man streiten.
Aber da die ganze Aktion imo einfach schon himmelschreiend sinnlos war, war die Eskalation schon vorprogrammiert.


----------



## Seridan (1. Oktober 2010)

Ciliu schrieb:


> Thema Steine werfen: Der Polizeisprecher hat inzwischen zurückgenommen das Steine geflogen wurden. Es war eine Lüge!



Dann sind eben andere Sachen geflogen, das kannst du selber in dem vorhin geposteten Video sehen!
So und bei Demos sollte man nunmal nichts werfen, egal was es ist.


----------



## Ciliu (1. Oktober 2010)

Achso Übrigens: Die Landtagssitzung betreffend des gestrigen Vorfalls wurde vertagt. Sieht man ja wie wichtig das denen ist!

War bis vor einer Stunde wieder im Schlosspark und hab' da mit einem Ordner Kollegen gesprochen. (Bin selbst Ordner bei den Parkschützern)...
Es sieht wohl so aus das es ein Todesopfer gibt. Es ist noch nicht bestätigt. Was man weiß ist, das eine Frau als sie von der Polizei am Halse aus der Menge geschliffen wurde einen Herzinfakt erlitten hat.
Es gibt ein zweites Erblindungsopfer, ein 13 jähriger Junge.

I <3 DEMOKRATIE


----------



## EspCap (1. Oktober 2010)

Ciliu schrieb:


> Achso Übrigens: Die Landtagssitzung betreffend des gestrigen Vorfalls wurde vertagt. Sieht man ja wie wichtig das denen ist!



Man kann auch wirklich in jeden Mist alles reininterpretieren, das man will...


----------



## Arosk (1. Oktober 2010)

Wenn ihr hier weiterhin auf Politisches eingeht wird der Thread in notime geschlossen sein und das will ich nicht, deswegen beherrscht euch...


----------



## Grushdak (1. Oktober 2010)

Independent schrieb:


> ...


Troll Dich - sowas hat hier nix zu suchen.
Genau wegen solchen Leuten eskalieren immer wieder Demos.



Ciliu schrieb:


> Thema Steine werfen: Der Polizeisprecher hat inzwischen zurückgenommen das Steine geflogen wurden. Es war eine Lüge!


Stimmt, die Steine sind geflogen bzw. geworfen worden - aber nicht geflogen wurden.


----------



## Lari (1. Oktober 2010)

Ciliu schrieb:


> Achso Übrigens: Die Landtagssitzung betreffend des gestrigen Vorfalls wurde vertagt. Sieht man ja wie wichtig das denen ist!
> 
> War bis vor einer Stunde wieder im Schlosspark und hab' da mit einem Ordner Kollegen gesprochen. (Bin selbst Ordner bei den Parkschützern)...
> Es sieht wohl so aus das es ein Todesopfer gibt. Es ist noch nicht bestätigt. Was man weiß ist, das eine Frau als sie von der Polizei am Halse aus der Menge geschliffen wurde einen Herzinfakt erlitten hat.
> ...



Weißt du auch, warum es vertagt wurde? Mensch Mensch Mensch... weil man ohne Fakten nichts beurteilen will. Immer diese Halbwahrheiten. Hättest wahrscheinlich auch direkt den Duisburger Bürgermeister 1 Tag nach der Loveparade in den Knast geschickt, oder?


----------



## Ciliu (1. Oktober 2010)

"Weil man ohne Fakten nichts beurteilen will.." Du glaubst wohl immernoch an den Weihnachtsmann, oder?
Ist doch klar das man eine Ausrede sucht. 

Naja jeder von uns hat halt seine eigene Meinung zu all dem.
Ich sag' jetzt nur noch eines hierzu:

Ich finde es schade das ihr nicht einfach alle dabei wart und es Live miterlebt habt. Nicht nur gestern, sondern die letzten Monate.
Es gab immerwieder gewaltätige Ausbrüche auf Seiten der Polizei. Und zu dem einen Poster dessen Vater wohl bei der Polizei arbeitet:

Dein Vater scheint wirklich eine Ausnahme zu sein. Ich sehe oftmals Polizeibeamte die durch die Gegend grinsen wenn wieder ein Knüppelopfer am Boden rumheult.
Sicherlich machen all diese Männer und Frauen nur ihren Job, befolgen Anweisungen weil sie sonst gekündigt werden. Zum Teil haben sie auch ellenlange Schichten, im Regen,
krassen Sonnenschein und so weiter.

*Aber darauf wurden sie geschult!*


----------



## Servon (1. Oktober 2010)

Ciliu schrieb:


> Achso Übrigens: Die Landtagssitzung betreffend des gestrigen Vorfalls wurde vertagt. Sieht man ja wie wichtig das denen ist!
> 
> War bis vor einer Stunde wieder im Schlosspark und hab' da mit einem Ordner Kollegen gesprochen. (Bin selbst Ordner bei den Parkschützern)...
> Es sieht wohl so aus das es ein Todesopfer gibt. Es ist noch nicht bestätigt. Was man weiß ist, das eine Frau als sie von der Polizei am Halse aus der Menge geschliffen wurde einen Herzinfakt erlitten hat.
> ...



Es ist tragisch, wenn es so wäre. Die Aufsichtperson des Jungen muss unbedingt vor Gericht, außerdem alle die, die Kinder hergeschleift haben! Wie kann man sich nur mit einem Jungen gegen die Polizei stellen. Und es muss natürlich der Fall mit der Frau aufgeklärt werden. Sollte sich das Hörensagen bestätigen. 
Aber dies zur Lasten der Demokratie zu tragen ist absurd und völlig aus dem Zusammenhang.


----------



## Caps-lock (1. Oktober 2010)

> Es sieht wohl so aus das es ein Todesopfer gibt. Es ist noch nicht bestätigt. Was man weiß ist, das eine Frau als sie von der Polizei am Halse aus der Menge geschliffen wurde einen Herzinfakt erlitten hat.
> Es gibt ein zweites Erblindungsopfer, ein 13 jähriger Junge.



Hast du vielleicht auch eine Quelle dazu ?


----------



## Ciliu (1. Oktober 2010)

@Caps-lock

Hättest du den ganzen Post gelesen wüsstest du, dass ich vorhin mit einem Ordner Kollegen darüber gesprochen habe.
Quellen wird es früh genug geben


----------



## Caps-lock (1. Oktober 2010)

Ok dann ist es halt nur nicht gut das weder über das eine Erblindungsopfer noch über die anderen Vorkommnisse was in den Nachrichten zu finden ist. 

Und ich habe mit jemandem geredet, der meint das er gesehen hat, ist halt keine echte Quelle in meinen Augen.
Wobei man bei den Onlinenachrichten mittlerweile auch zweifeln muss ^^


----------



## Lari (1. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin auch raus aus dem Thema.


----------



## EspCap (1. Oktober 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Egal wie hart es klingt: Selbst schuld...



Ja, klingt hart. Aber wenn man sich die ganzen Videos anschaut sieht man eben, dass da nicht nur 'friedlich demonstriert' wurde.
Wer sich gegen die Polizei widersetzt muss eben damit rechnen dass man in so einem Fall nicht erstmal friedlich redet. Das ist für beide Seiten eine Stresssituation. 

Dass da solche Unfälle passieren ist natürlich schlimm, aber das war fast zu erwarten. 
Wenn man sieht dass da so ein Chaos ausbricht weil keiner der Polizei zuhört sollte man sich einfach aus dem Staub machen.


----------



## Rhokan (1. Oktober 2010)

Pff hätten die vor 5,10 Jahren angefangen wär ja noch alles offen gewesen, jetzt ist es zu spät und die dumme Masse rafft einfach wie immer nichts! Kinder auf Demos mitnehmen? Am besten als Druckmittel? Den Eltern sollte man sofort ohne wenn und aber jegliches Sorgerecht entziehen.


----------



## Tounho (1. Oktober 2010)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Den Eltern sollte man sofort ohne wenn und aber jegliches Sorgerecht entziehen.



So hart würd ich nich vorgehen, ma könnt aber die Demo verbieten. Wegen Gefahren oder so.


----------



## Rhokan (1. Oktober 2010)

Tounho schrieb:


> So hart würd ich nich vorgehen, ma könnt aber die Demo verbieten. Wegen Gefahren oder so.



Du kannst im Prinzip zu jeder Demo Kinder mitnehmen, willst du einfach mal jede Demo verbieten?
Das alte Bahnhofsgebäude ist so was von grottenhässlich das es mir als Stuttgarter jeden Cent dieser 6 Milliarden Euro wert ist, dass das Teil endlich wegkommt!
Und was wollen die "Parkschützer" eigentlich? Sorry kann mir das einer sagen, handelt sich's da um ne Gruppe analphabetischer Alkoholiker ohne Arbeit? Ja ja ja der alte Schlosspark wird zum Baulager umfunktioniert, 280 Bäume kommen weg, NA UND? Es wird doch auf dem alten Bahnhofs- und Schienengelände ein neuer viel größerer mit ÜBER 5000 NEUEN BÄUMEN GEBAUT. Alter wie mich diese Pissdemonstranten ankotzen ey, kosten Geld und man findet in der ganzen verdammten Metropolregion Stuttgart KEINEN Ort wo nicht einer dieser $§"?! Anti-S21 Sticker klebt.


----------



## Uktawa (1. Oktober 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> "Langsam" wirds politisch - der Thread nähert sich der Schließung - mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass genseitigen Anfeindungen, offenkundigen Gewaltbereitschaften etc. auch nicht zum Weiterleben des Threads beitragen.



War ja nicht anders zu erwarten das Herr Zam mal wieder einer Diskusion die ja offensichtlich den Leuten unter den Nägeln brennt (sonst würde hier keine Sau was schreiben) die Drohkeule auspackt. Anstatt sich mal zu beteiligen und was zum Thema bei zu tragen macht ihr euch immer gleich ins Hemd wenn mal etwas politisch wird. Ja was zum Kuckuk nochmal...wir leben in nem Land wo Politik unser Leben bestimmt. Also warum nicht politisch werden. Sollen wir nur weil wir "Gamer" sind alle das Maul halten und so tun als ginge uns das alles nix an?

Naja...nichts neues im Lande Buffed. So und nun sperrt mich, kickt mich oder lebt weiter passiv vor euch hin...mir doch egal....


...bin weg


----------



## nuriina (1. Oktober 2010)

An alle die meinen "Die hätten sich vor 10 jahren beschweren soll"

Klar, vor 10 Jahren gabs schon die Wirtschaftskrise und war das Projekt auch schon so teuer wie es heute ist und waren damals die Leute alle schon wahrberechtigt. Da fällt mir echt nichts mehr zu ein, so ein blödes Argument hab ich noch nie gehört. Echt einfach dämlich.


----------



## nuriina (1. Oktober 2010)

Seridan schrieb:


> (seid wann darf man Polizisten schlagen ohne Folgen?).



http://www.taz.de/1/...er-die-polizei/


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. Oktober 2010)

nuriina schrieb:


> http://www.taz.de/1/...er-die-polizei/



Zwischen "Wehren" und "von der Anwesenheit von Uniformierten Polizisten so provoziert werden, dass man einen taktischen Erstschlag vollführt" liegen meines erachtens Welten...


----------



## ZAM (1. Oktober 2010)

Uktawa schrieb:


> die Drohkeule auspackt.



Hinweiskeule bitte.



> Anstatt sich mal zu beteiligen und was zum Thema bei zu tragen



"SKANDAL, wie kann ein offizieller Mitarbeiter nur soetwas schreiben" : "Beteiligt Euch gefälligst"



> macht ihr euch immer gleich ins Hemd wenn mal etwas politisch wird



Grade für dich als Langzeituser ist das nicht neu: Wir schließen politische Themen schon immer. Unter anderem aus dem bekannten Grund: Das endet IMMER, ausnahmslos IMMER in Flames/gegenseitigen Anfeindungen und lockt über kurz oder lang "ultraüberzeugte Teilnehmer" an.

@all: Der weiter Vorn im Thread erwähnte Hinweis besteht auch weiterhin.


----------



## Grushdak (1. Oktober 2010)

nuriina schrieb:


> An alle die meinen "Die hätten sich vor 10 jahren beschweren soll"
> Klar, vor 10 Jahren gabs schon die Wirtschaftskrise und war das Projekt auch schon so teuer wie es heute ist und waren damals die Leute alle schon wahrberechtigt.


Vor 10 Jahren war aber noch etwas zu bewegen.
Vor 10 Jahren war der Geldbeutel keineswegs voller.
Vor 10 Jahren waren genausoviel wahlberechtig - oder meinst Du, es sind mehr gestorben, wie dazu gekommen?!

Was ist eigentlich wahrberechtigt .. berechtigt die Wahrheit zu sprechen? 



nuriina schrieb:


> Da fällt mir echt nichts mehr zu ein, so ein blödes Argument hab ich noch nie gehört. Echt einfach dämlich.


Dito

ps.
Warum regt sich so mancher so "künstlich" auf?
Wohnt Ihr etwa im Schlosspark?^^

Und @ TE
Was soll man bitte bei Eurer Art Propaganda zu machen, noch Konstruktives schreiben.
Da kann ich auch mit ner Wand reden, da gibt's wenigstens n Echo.

Bei Euch hilft nunmal nur das Wegtragen mit 5 Mann.

Naja, wenigstens seid Ihr gerade im Forum und könnt somit keine Gewalt auf Polizisten ausüben.

Danke & bye


----------



## Ciliu (1. Oktober 2010)

Und soeben wurder auf der Demonstration verkündet dass es nun der Bahn verboten ist bis zum 8.10 Bäume zu fällen. ;D


----------



## Potpotom (1. Oktober 2010)

Yeah... verzögern wir den Baubeginn noch etwas. Die paar Millionen Mehrkosten machen den Kohl auch nicht mehr fett, was? So machen die Schüsse ins eigene Knie erst richtig Spass.

*Kopfschüttel*


----------



## Darussios (1. Oktober 2010)

Lustig wie einige hier argumentieren, dass nur Gewalt was bringen würde.
Hmm ich fahr mal in die DDR rüber und ärger die mit Bananen, die kommen ja nicht an die ran.

Oh wait...

Zu Stuttgart21:

Auch ich hab mir diverse Videos angesehen und soweit ich das beurteilen kann, sind die Demonstranten, die es getroffen hat, nicht unschuldig, so wurde des öfteren was gegen die Polizisten geschmissen.
Jedoch sollte es stimmen, dass alte Leute und Kinder verletzt wurden, wäre das zu verurteilen, wenn von den Demonstranten jemand bekämpft werden sollte, sollte es die treffen, die tatsächlich gewalttätig wurden.

Das Projekt ist begonnen und selbst bei Abbruch würde es enorme Kosten verursachen, aber immernoch weniger, als wenn man es durchzieht.
Meiner Meinung nach sollte es eine Volksabstimmung geben und man sollte entsprechend dem Ergebnis handeln, bei einem Nein Abbruch, bei einem Ja, Fortsetzen, denn man muss auch bedenken, was schon so mancher hier zu Recht erwähnt hat, diese Demonstranten sind nicht alle Stuttgarter, nicht alle Badenwürttemberger.

Mfg


----------



## EspCap (1. Oktober 2010)

Darussios schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach sollte es eine Volksabstimmung geben und man sollte entsprechend dem Ergebnis handeln, bei einem Nein Abbruch, bei einem Ja, Fortsetzen, denn man muss auch bedenken, was schon so mancher hier zu Recht erwähnt hat, diese Demonstranten sind nicht alle Stuttgarter, nicht alle Badenwürttemberger.



Du weisst aber schon, wie 'einfach' es ist in BaWü eine Volksabstimmung zustande zu bringen, oder? Ich drücks einfach aus: Fast nicht schaffbar.

Wobei ich das in diesem Fall auch nicht für sinnvoll halte...


----------



## White_Sky (1. Oktober 2010)

So langsam bekomm ich dieses Gefühl, dass die meisten schadensfrohen Polizisten, die Demokraten absichtlich provozieren, bis sie aussrasten und somit auf die Erlaubnis auf Gewalt haben.

So bin jetzt auch hier weg.


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Oktober 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> So langsam bekomm ich dieses Gefühl, dass die meisten schadensfrohen Polizisten, die Demokraten absichtlich provozieren, bis sie aussrasten und somit auf die Erlaubnis auf Gewalt haben.
> 
> So bin jetzt auch hier weg.



Ich finde deine Subtile Art und Weise der Polizei und sämtlichen anderen die nicht wie eine Mauer hinter den armen armen, wehrlosen, unschuldigen und zutiefst bedauernswerten Demonstranten stehen eine diktatorische Denkensweise aufzuerlügen wirklich interessant... und das meine ich ernst...


----------



## nuriina (2. Oktober 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Vor 10 Jahren waren genausoviel wahlberechtig - oder meinst Du, es sind mehr gestorben, wie dazu gekommen?!



Die Leute die damals gewählt haben, als es beschlossen wurde, sind nicht die gleichen, die heute wahlberechtigt sind. Ist nicht schwer zu verstehen, oder?

Nunja, aber die Strategie der CDU geht auf, den Konflikt in einen gewalttätige Auseinandersetzung zu forcieren um so die Gewaltkeule der bösen Demonstranten auszupacken. Ist echt einfach das dumme Volk zu manipulieren.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (2. Oktober 2010)

Ich kann zu diesem Thread gar nichts mehr beitragen.
Dieses Spießertum, diese Obrigkeitshörigkeit und der allgemeine Erzkonservatismus, die hier anscheinend im Forum starke Strukturen aufgebaut haben, sorgen dafür, dass mir schlicht und ergreifend die Spucke, oder, passender ausgedrückt, die Kraft in den Fingern wegbleibt. Wenn ich hier lese, wie Gegner bzw. Demonstranten attackiert werden, ihnen das Sorgerecht abgesprochen wird und ihr Geisteszustand angezweifelt wird, sie sogar, ausschließlich aufgrund eines WEITESTGEHEND friedlichen Protestes inzuhilfenahme zivilen Ungehorsams kriminalisiert werden, dann frage ich mich, was mit dem Moderatoren- und Administratorenteam los ist, dass sie diesen Thread nicht schließen oder zumindest die Posts (von beiden Seiten), die eindeutig darauf abzielen, die andere Seite zu provozieren oder zu beleidigen, gelöscht werden.


----------



## Gothmorg (2. Oktober 2010)

Für alle, die hier damit argumentieren, die Demonstranten hätten sich ja der Polizeigewalt widersetzt möchte ich mal §20 des Grundgesetzes zitieren:

(1) Die Bundesrepublik Deutschland ist ein demokratischer und sozialer Bundesstaat.(2) Alle Staatsgewalt geht vom Volke aus. Sie wird vom Volke in Wahlen und Abstimmungen und durch besondere Organe der Gesetzgebung, der vollziehenden Gewalt und der Rechtsprechung ausgeübt.(3) Die Gesetzgebung ist an die verfassungsmäßige Ordnung, die vollziehende Gewalt und die Rechtsprechung sind an Gesetz und Recht gebunden.(4) *Gegen jeden, der es unternimmt, diese Ordnung zu beseitigen, haben alle Deutschen das Recht zum Widerstand, wenn andere Abhilfe nicht möglich ist.*
Die Mehrheit der Betroffenen hat sich in einer Abstimmung gegen Stuttgart-21 ausgesprochen. Daher wurde die Meinung des Volkes von der Regierung unterdrückt. Demnach hat die Bevölkerung das volle Recht, unabhängig von §8 (Versammlungsrecht) Widerstand gegen diese Unterdrückung auszuüben.
Wenn man von diesem Grundsatz ausgeht, war der Einsatz der Polizei unrechtmäßig, da sie die Bevölkerung davon abgehalten hat, Widerstand gegen demokratiefeindliche Elemente auszuüben.

Da ja schon einige erwähnten, dass es eine vollkommen legale und genehmigte Demonstration war, hätte die Polizei selbst ohne oben genannten Punkt nicht das geringste Recht, die Demonstranten gewaltsam zu vertreiben. Denn, was viele immer zu vergessen scheinen: Nur weil etwas von der Polizei stammt, muss es nicht gleich rechtens sein. Die Polizei kann genauso widergesetzlich handeln, wie alle anderen auch und in diesem Falle habe ich genauso das Recht, mich gegen diesen Gesetzesbruch zur Wehr zu setzen.
Um zu den Grundlagen zurückzukommen: In einer Demokratie wählt das Volk eine Regierung, welche es vertreten soll. Akzeptiert das Volk diese Vertretung nicht mehr, kommt es zu Demonstrationen. In solchen Fällen ist in einer Demokratie ganz einfach die Meinung des Volkes ausschlaggebend und nicht die der Regierung, da diese ja dem Volk dient und nicht umgekehrt. Ist dieser Umstand nicht gegeben, dann handelt es sich meiner Meinung nach ganz einfach nicht um eine Demokratie, da die Regierung das Volk kontrolliert und nicht umgekehrt. Ein weiterer Punkt, der hinzukommt ist, dass die Polizei quasi unantastbar ist, da nahezu alle Gerichtsverhandlungen abgebrochen werden, da Angehörige der Polizei eine Art Sonderstatus vor Gericht zu genießen scheinen. Dies bedeutet, dass die Gewaltenteilung nicht mehr funktioniert, da Exekutive und Judikative zusammengewachsen sind. Das ist ganz einfach meine Auffassung einer Demokratie, wenn es jemand anders sieht, sei es ihm gegönnt, aber denkt mal drüber nach.


Achso und es wollte jemand ein Video sehen, in dem die Polizei unangebrachte Gewalt angewandt hat (wenn das nicht schon gepostet wurde, habe ein paar Seiten übersprungen.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W1UYd5LDQXA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*** ***
Mich würde außerdem mal interessieren, warum die nicht einfach ihre verdammten Einsatzschilde benutzen, um sich zu schützen und stattdessen prügelnd in die Menge schlagen und blind Pfefferspray versprühen.

Aber naja, was will man machen, in Deutschland wird eh nichts mehr unternommen von den Bürgern aus, Zivilcourage ist hierzulande ja ein Fremdwort -.- (solche Leute, wie die entsprechenden Demonstranten ausgenommen, vor denen habe ich größten Respekt, insbesondere, da sie sich trotz der übertriebenen Polizeigewalt nicht haben unterdrücken lassen; solche Leute braucht Deutschland, wenn es demokratisch bleiben will)


----------



## Ohrensammler (2. Oktober 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> ...dann frage ich mich, was mit dem Moderatoren- und Administratorenteam los ist, dass sie diesen Thread nicht schließen oder zumindest die Posts (von beiden Seiten), die eindeutig darauf abzielen, die andere Seite zu provozieren oder zu beleidigen, gelöscht werden.



Das wollte ich auch schon immer, das die Mods die mundtot machen, die anderer Meinung sind als ich.
Das ist so wunderbar bequem


----------



## vollmi (2. Oktober 2010)

Gothmorg schrieb:


> Die Mehrheit der Betroffenen hat sich in einer Abstimmung gegen Stuttgart-21 ausgesprochen. Daher wurde die Meinung des Volkes von der Regierung unterdrückt.



In welcher Abstimmung? Ich dachte Stuttgart-21 wurde vor Jahren Schon demokratisch legitimiert?


----------



## Potpotom (2. Oktober 2010)

Quark...

§20GG wäre hier nicht anwendbar, da weder Bund und Land, die Bauherren des Bahnhofs noch die Polizei gegen die verfassungsmässige Ordnung verstossen.

Liest sich toll... ist aber völlig unsinnig in Verbindung mit Stuttgart 21.


----------



## Noxiel (2. Oktober 2010)

vollmi schrieb:


> In welcher Abstimmung? Ich dachte Stuttgart-21 wurde vor Jahren Schon demokratisch legitimiert?


Das stimmt. Seit 15 Jahren läuft das Projekt und die seit dieser Zeit eingegangen über 1000 Einsprüche gegen den Umbau wurden alle ordentlich gerichtlich abgewickelt und sind Pro-Stuttgart21 ausgegangen.


Verträge sind geschlossen worden und die offizielle Einspruchfrist ist Ende 2009 zuende gegangen. Einfach so nach einem Baustopp zu rufen ist angesichts der imensen Kosten, die allein für die Rückabwicklung entstehenden würden, weltfremd.


----------



## Berserkius (2. Oktober 2010)

Deswegen gehe ich nicht wählen *siehe* Merkel.


----------



## Ohrensammler (2. Oktober 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Das stimmt. Seit 15 Jahren läuft das Projekt und die seit dieser Zeit eingegangen über 1000 Einsprüche gegen den Umbau wurden alle ordentlich gerichtlich abgewickelt und sind Pro-Stuttgart21 ausgegangen.
> 
> 
> Verträge sind geschlossen worden und die offizielle Einspruchfrist ist Ende 2009 zuende gegangen. Einfach so nach einem Baustopp zu rufen ist angesichts der imensen Kosten, die allein für die Rückabwicklung entstehenden würden, weltfremd.



das hast du schön gesagt.
Besser kann man das Ganze nicht in zwei Sätzten zusammenfassen 

Und wer da wegen der Kosten die Bauarbeiten behindert produziert nur noch höhere Kosten


----------



## Dracun (2. Oktober 2010)

Was hier die ganzen "Böser Staat" Rufer anscheinend vergessen.

Ja ihr dürft demonstrieren, ihr dürft eure Meinung äußern. *Solange nicht die Rechte anderer verletzt werden.*
Auf Deutsch der Bauherr hat eine legitime Baugenehmigung, die Demonstranten stören bzw behindern dieses Recht des Bauherren, also wendet dieser sich an die Polizei und die hat das Recht die Leute zu verhaften wenn Ihren Forderungen nicht nach gegangen wird. Und ja es sind sicherlich ein paar Polizisten dabei die sicherlich übertrieben haben, aber ich habe bis jetzt von einigen Ausnahmen *keine übertriebene* Gewaltanwendung seitens der Polizei gefunden. Ja ich ahbe alle hier gezeigten Vids geschaut und auch die Vids die in den geposten Artikeln.

Greetz

aja und meine Fragen wurde ja immer noch beantwortet

@Ciliu dies ging an dich:


Dracun schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja net wie es in Stuttgart aussieht, aber hier bei uns in Kölle sind Sitzungen vom Finanzausschuss etc immer aus gehangen und werden auch in der Lokalen Presse angekündigt. Und wenn man sich über etwas informieren möchte bzw dazu zu sagen hat kann man dies (da man diese Sitzungen ja verfolgen kann) auch tun.
> 
> Ist das denn in Stuttgart nicht passiert?
> Seit wann seid ihr denn schon aktiv?
> ...


----------



## vollmi (2. Oktober 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Das stimmt. Seit 15 Jahren läuft das Projekt und die seit dieser Zeit eingegangen über 1000 Einsprüche gegen den Umbau wurden alle ordentlich gerichtlich abgewickelt und sind Pro-Stuttgart21 ausgegangen.



Wo wurde denn dann nochmal drüber abgestimmt. Dessen Resultat dann gegen Stuttgart-21 lief? Das was Gothmorg erwähnte meine ich.

Ich hab damals nur mitgekriegt das der Bahnhof unter die Erde verlegt werden sollte und dass es da Einsprachen hagelte.

Naja zufrieden sind eh niemals alle.


----------



## Grushdak (2. Oktober 2010)

Gothmorg schrieb:


> Full ...


Sowas liebe ich ja.
Da makierst nur Teile des genannten Auszuges aus dem Grundgesetz.
Nur ist alles davon bindend, nicht nur ein 4.er Teil.!!

Du machst das genauso, wie die Verfechter der Zensur, die nur mit einem Teil des Grundgesetz zur Meinungsfreiheit ankommen -
obwohl der gesamte Artikel 5 bindend ist.

Und ich finde es eine Unverschämtheit, daß Du jemanden quasi als Nazi betitelst, nur weil er ne Glatze hat und im berechtigten Polizeieinsatz ist -
auch wenn er energischer die Sache angeht und es sehr wenige negative Ausnahmen seitens der Durchsetzung bei der Beseitigung der aggressiven Demonstarnten gibt.

Hier hast Du Dir übrigens ein Eigentor geschossen.


> *Gegen jeden, der es unternimmt, diese Ordnung zu beseitigen, haben alle Deutschen das Recht zum Widerstand, wenn andere Abhilfe nicht möglich ist.*


Genau das setzen die Polizisten im Auftrag um!

ps 
bist wegen diesem Nazi-Gesülze mal gemeldet.
Sowas kann echt nicht wahr sein!

pps. 
Solltest Du auf meinem Grundstück demonstrieren, würdest Du auch fliegen, wenn unerwünscht.
Du würdest von keinem Gericht der Welt Recht bekommen, wenn man Dich entfernen liese.

Also laber nicht!


----------



## Maladin (2. Oktober 2010)

Ich bitte hiermit um etwas mehr Sachlichkeit. Bleibt freundlich und haltet euch an die Netiquette von buffed.de

/wink maladin


----------



## Tounho (2. Oktober 2010)

vollmi schrieb:


> Wo wurde denn dann nochmal drüber abgestimmt. Dessen Resultat dann gegen Stuttgart-21 lief? Das was Gothmorg erwähnte meine ich.
> 
> Ich hab damals nur mitgekriegt das der Bahnhof unter die Erde verlegt werden sollte und dass es da Einsprachen hagelte.
> 
> Naja zufrieden sind eh niemals alle.



Das mit dem Einspruch läuft normalerweise so:

Nachdem alles besprochen, und genemigt wurde hängt der Plan im Rathaus und anderen Stellen für ca. 1 Monat und lokale Zeitungen aus.
In disem Monat kann man Einspruch erheben, weil die Schienen z.B. unter dem eigenen Haus verlaufen, oder man als Gewerbebetreiber nachteile hat.
JEDER einspruch muss privat zurückgezogen oder gerichtlich behandelt werden.


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Oktober 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Ich kann zu diesem Thread gar nichts mehr beitragen.
> Dieses Spießertum, diese Obrigkeitshörigkeit und der allgemeine Erzkonservatismus, die hier anscheinend im Forum starke Strukturen aufgebaut haben, sorgen dafür, dass mir schlicht und ergreifend die Spucke, oder, passender ausgedrückt, die Kraft in den Fingern wegbleibt. Wenn ich hier lese, wie Gegner bzw. Demonstranten attackiert werden, ihnen das Sorgerecht abgesprochen wird und ihr Geisteszustand angezweifelt wird, sie sogar, ausschließlich aufgrund eines WEITESTGEHEND friedlichen Protestes inzuhilfenahme zivilen Ungehorsams kriminalisiert werden, dann frage ich mich, was mit dem Moderatoren- und Administratorenteam los ist, dass sie diesen Thread nicht schließen oder zumindest die Posts (von beiden Seiten), die eindeutig darauf abzielen, die andere Seite zu provozieren oder zu beleidigen, gelöscht werden.



Du weißt aber schon, das Ziviler Ungehorsam bewusst in Kauf nimmt bestraft zu werden?
Meine eigentlich auch, das Ziviler Ungehorsam sich auf Staatsakte beschränkt und nicht gegen Privat läuft, kann mich da irren aber die Bahn ist Privat, daher weiß ich nicht ob das wirklich so gelten kann...

Und ich bin sicherlich weder Spießer noch sonderlich Obrigkeitshörig... 
Wie ich bereits am anfang mitteilte finde ich die Proteste nur mittlerweile zu diesem Zeitpunkt SINNLOS da es mittlerweile sowieso viel zu spät ist, da der alte Bahnhof schon größenteils abgerissen ist etc.
Und wenn Dinge gegen die Polizei fliegen und selbst hier von Befürwortern der Proteste zugegeben wird, dass Demonstranten nur aufgrund der Anwesenheit der Polizei ZU ERST sich "wehren", weil sie sich "provoziert" fühlen läuft bei diesen definitiv etwas falsch...

Und soweit ich hier lese hat niemand etwas gegen die Proteste... sondern lediglich gegen die letzten beiden Tage bzw. die aggressiven Demonstranten und gegen die üblen Lügen, die hier einige von sich geben oder direkte Angriffe... ich darf nur erinnern das jemand hier noch allen außer den Protestanten gestern nacht noch unterstellte Undemokratisch zu sein, indem er statt "Demonstranten", "Demokraten" schrieb, Polizisten generalisiert werden als Prügelliebende Psychopathen...

Da brauchst auch du dich nicht wundern, wenn auch auf der anderen Seite der Ton etwas rauer wird, wenn man hier in einer Tour als Spießer, Undemokratisch, Obrigkeitshörig etc. bezeichnet wird...

Ebenso habe ich auch bereits gesagt, sie können demonstrieren wie sie wollen...
Sie sollen sich nur hinterher nicht beschweren!
Sie wussten ALLE was passieren wird, wenn sie weiter da bleiben, nach all den Warnungen etc. dass es dann nunmal zu zwangsräumung kommt und das es dort nunmal nicht sanft zugeht... also sollen sie sich nicht beschweren zumal es eben NICHT friedlich war was sie taten!

Ich laufe doch auch nicht sehenden Auges einem Autofahrer direkt ins fahrende Auto und beschwere mich dann über ihn, das ist einfach nur vollkommen wirr und unlogisch!
Natürlich ist es extrem beschissen, wenn die Verletzungen schwerwiegender werden und es wird sich darum auch gekümmert werden und es sagt auch niemand das hier alle rumprügeln dürfen ohne Konsequenzen, auf BEIDEN Seiten!


----------



## amdintel (2. Oktober 2010)

Erste Pläne für eine Tieferlegung des Stuttgarter Hauptbahnhofs wurden im April 1994 vorgestellt. Das sind die wichtigsten Etappen des Milliardenprojekts der vergangenen Jahre:

 April 1994:
 Bahnchef Heinz Dürr stellt das Projekt Stuttgart 21 mit der Tieferlegung des Stuttgarter Hauptbahnhofes vor.

 Januar 1995:
 Eine Studie bescheinigt die technische Machbarkeit. Umweltschützer und Grüne kritisieren das Projekt.

 November 1995:
 Bahn, Bund, Land und Stadt unterzeichnen eine Rahmenvereinbarung, in der auch die Finanzierung des auf fünf Milliarden Mark veranschlagten Projekts festgelegt wird.

 November 1997:
 Das Düsseldorfer Architektenbüro von Christoph Ingenhoven erhält den Zuschlag für den Umbau in einen Durchgangsbahnhof mit Lichtaugen.

 Juli 1999:
 Der Aufsichtsrat der Bahn stellt alle Großprojekte auf den Prüfstand &#8211; auch Stuttgart 21.

 Oktober 2001:
 Das Planfeststellungsverfahren beginnt.

 Dezember 2001:
 Die Stadt kauft der Bahn für 459 Millionen Euro Grundstücke am Stuttgarter Hauptbahnhof ab.

 Februar 2005:
Das Eisenbahn-Bundesamt erteilt die Baugenehmigung für die Umwandlung des Bahnhofs.

 April 2006:
 Das oberste Verwaltungsgericht Baden-Württembergs weist drei Klagen gegen den geplanten Umbau des Hauptbahnhofs ab.

 Oktober 2006:
Der Bund vertagt die Entscheidung über seine Beteiligung an dem 2,8 Milliarden Euro teuren Bahnhofsvorhaben.

 November 2006:
 Aus Bahnkreisen verlautet, der Umbau des Bahnhofs und dessen Anbindung an die Neubaustrecke nach Ulm könne wegen Baukostenrisiken um bis zu eine Milliarde Euro teurer werden.

 Februar 2007:
 Der Verwaltungsgerichtshof Baden-Württemberg weist vier Klagen gegen den Fildertunnel ab.

 Juni 2007:
 Land, Stadt und Bahn können sich nicht einigen, wer welche Finanzrisiken trägt.

 19. Juli 2007:
 Bund, Bahn, Land und Stadt verständigen sich in Berlin auf die Finanzierung (Memorandum of Understanding) &#8211; eine bindende Finanzierungsvereinbarung steht noch aus.

 11. November 2007:
 Naturschützer, Bürgerinitiativen und Grüne präsentieren das Ergebnis einer Abstimmung für einen Bürgerentscheid: 67.000 Bürger stimmten dafür.

 20. Dezember 2007:
 Der Gemeinderat der Landeshauptstadt lehnt einen Bürgerentscheid über das Milliardenprojekt mit großer Mehrheit ab. Die grundsätzlichen Beschlüsse seien schon vor Jahren gefallen.

 19. August 2008:
 Die Landesregierung räumt Mehrkosten ein. Das Vorhaben soll nicht mehr 2,8 Milliarden Euro kosten, sondern 3,076 Milliarden Euro.

 3. November 2008:
 Der Bundesrechnungshof prophezeit Mehrkosten von mehr als zwei Milliarden Euro.

 28. November 2008:
 Mit der Verabschiedung des Haushaltes 2009 macht der Bundestag den Weg frei.

 2. April 2009:
 Bundesverkehrsminister Wolfgang Tiefensee (SPD), Ministerpräsident Günther Oettinger (CDU) und Bahn-Vorstand Stefan Garber unterzeichnen die Finanzierungsvereinbarung.

 7. Juni 2009:
 Bei der Kommunalwahl profitieren die Grünen von ihrem jahrelangen Widerstand gegen Stuttgart 21 und werden die stärkste Fraktion im Rathaus der Landeshauptstadt.

 17. Juli 2009:
 Nach einem Urteil des Verwaltungsgerichts Stuttgart hat der Gemeinderat den Bürgerentscheid zu Recht abgelehnt.

 24. Juli 2009:
Die Projektträger präsentieren den SPD-Abgeordneten Wolfgang Drexler als neuen ehrenamtlichen Sprecher.

 26. Oktober 2009:
 Die erste sogenannte Montagsdemonstration gegen Stuttgart 21 findet mit vier Teilnehmern statt. Eine Woche später waren es 20.

 8. November 2009: 
Bahn-Chef Rüdiger Grube räumt erstmals ein, dass das Projekt teurer wird als 3,076 Milliarden Euro.

 25. November 2009:
Architekturliebhaber fordern die Aufnahme des Stuttgart Bahnhofsgebäudes in das Unesco-Weltkulturerbe. Die beiden Seitenflügel des Gebäudes von 1922 sollen den Umbauplänen zum Opfer fallen.

 9. Dezember 2009: 
Bahnchef Rüdiger Grube geht mit einer Kostenschätzung von 4,1 Milliarden Euro in den Bahnaufsichtsrat. Dieser billigt trotz der Kostensteigerung von einer Milliarde Euro das Vorhaben.

 10. Dezember 2009:
>Nach der Bahn stellen auch alle anderen Geldgeber die Weichen für das Milliardenvorhaben.

 2. Februar 2010: 
Die Bauarbeiten beginnen.

 20. Mai 2010:
 Der Enkel des Bahnhofs-Architekten Paul Bonatz, Peter Dübbers, unterliegt vor dem Landgericht Stuttgart im Urheberrechtsstreit gegen Bauherrin Bahn. Er wehrt sich gegen den Abriss der Seitenflügel des Bahnhofs und geht in Berufung.

 7. Juli 2010:
 Eine bisher unveröffentlichte Studie der Zürcher Firma SMA, die Probleme mit dem Regionalverkehr vorhersieht, wird bekannt.

 27. Juli 2010:
 Bahnchef Rüdiger Grube gibt eine Kostensteigerung um 865 Millionen Euro auf 2,9 Milliarden Euro für die Schnellbahntrasse nach Ulm bekannt.

 30. Juli 2010: 
Die Abrissarbeiten am Nordflügel werden vorbereitet: Ein erster Bagger rollt an, ein Bauzaun wird errichtet.

 7. August 2010:
 Am Abend demonstrieren mehr als 10.000 Menschen gegen Stuttgart 21 und fordern einen Baustopp.

 11. August 2010:
 Ein Gutachten für das Umweltbundesamt wird bekannt, das eine weitere Kostenexplosion auf bis zu 11 Milliarden Euro für Stuttgart 21 und erhebliche verkehrlich Probleme vorhersagt.

 13. August 2010:
 Erstmals wird das Bahnhofsgebäude sichtbar beschädigt: Ein Vordach am Nordflügel wird abgerissen. Am Abend bilden 20 000 Menschen eine Kette um Teile des Bahnhofs und fordern einen Baustopp.

 14. August 2010: 
 Der &#8222;Spiegel" berichtet, dass die Landesregierung mit einem Großauftrag an die Bahn deren Zustimmung zu Stuttgart 21 erkauft habe. Das Verkehrsministerium dementiert dies.

 17. August 2010:
 Grünen-Politiker regen einen &#8222;Friedensgipfel" an und handeln sich tags darauf die Absage der Projektträger ein.

 20. August 2010:
 An einem Schweigemarsch gegen Stuttgart 21 nehmen 20.000 (Polizeiangaben) bis 30.000 (Angaben der Organisatoren) Menschen teil.

 23. August 2010: 
 Bahnhofsarchitekt Christoph Ingenhoven verteidigt seinen &#8211; in einigen Punkten optimierten &#8211; Entwurf. Er weist Aussagen zurück, der Tiefbahnhof könne auch mit Erhalt der Seitenflügel gebaut werden.

 25. August 2010:
 14.25 Uhr Baggerbiss am Nordflügel. Die erstmals deutlich sichtbaren Bauarbeiten werden durch sieben Aktivisten gestoppt, die das Dach des Nordflügels besetzen. Sie bleiben 22 Stunden.

 26. August 2010:
 Das Dach des Nordflügels wird von einem Sondereinsatzkommando geräumt.

 27. August 2010:
 Zu einer Kundgebung und Menschenkette entlang der Bannmeile des Landtags nehmen 50.000 Bürger teil.

 6. September 2010: 
 Bauern blockieren mit ihren Traktoren die Zufahrt zur Baustelle. Andere Aktivisten ketten sich an einem Tanklaster fest, der die Baufahrzeuge mit Treibstoff versorgen soll. Die Polizei muss die Stoßstange abschrauben.

 7. September 2010: 
 Ein von Aktivisten besetztes Baumhaus im Mittleren Schlossgarten wird von der Polizei geräumt. SPD-Vordenker Erhard Eppler und andere Sozialdemokraten fordern einen Volksentscheid über das Projekt.

 18. September 2010: 
 Erneut demonstrieren nach Angaben der Veranstalter mehr als 50.000, nach Polizei-Schätzungen mehr als 30.000 Gegner des Projekts in Stuttgart.

 19. September 2010: 
 Die Polizei räumt das Zeltlager der Baugegner.

 24. September 2010: 
 Bahnchef Grube trifft sich mit den Projektgegnern und schließt zuvor einen Baustopp kategorisch aus. Bei einer Straßenblockade nimmt die Polizei 27 Gegner des Projektes fest.

 30. September 2010: 
 Die Polizei setzt Wasserwerfer gegen die sogenannten "Parkschützer" ein. Die Demonstranten sprechen von "Hunderten Verletzten".

Quelle


-------

Das nur mal damit hier mal neben Rumgeknüppel auch ein paar Infos stehen. 


Auch hinsichtlich der einen oder anderen Frage wieso erst Jetzt Widerstand, Volksentscheid etc. Wie man sieht ist das alles schon längst angestrebt worden. 


IMHO wird das Bauvorhaben sowieso durchgezogen, da kann man sich auf den Kopf stellen.

Und wegen den Kosten eines Abbruchs, was Noxiel schon ansprach:


(...)


Land, Bund, Stadt und vor allem der Bauherr, die Bahn, stehen unverändert hinter dem Bahnprojekt Stuttgart-Ulm. "Die Frage nach dem Ausstieg stellt sich für uns nicht", sagte Baden-Württembergs Ministerpräsident Stefan Mappus (CDU) gestern. Auch die anderen Projektträger spielten nicht mit dem Gedanken, aufzugeben. Allein die Kosten für einen Abbruch der im Januar begonnenen Bauarbeiten beliefen sich auf bis zu 1,4 Milliarden Euro. Quelle

Edit : Und hier noch für Interessierte wie man sich in der Politik verkauft.


----------



## Ceiwyn (2. Oktober 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Das stimmt. Seit 15 Jahren läuft das Projekt und die seit dieser Zeit eingegangen über 1000 Einsprüche gegen den Umbau wurden alle ordentlich gerichtlich abgewickelt und sind Pro-Stuttgart21 ausgegangen.
> 
> Verträge sind geschlossen worden und die offizielle Einspruchfrist ist Ende 2009 zuende gegangen. Einfach so nach einem Baustopp zu rufen ist angesichts der imensen Kosten, die allein für die Rückabwicklung entstehenden würden, weltfremd.



Das Problem an der Sache ist, dass das Projekt beschlossen wurde, als die Kosten noch weit niedriger lagen. Und nun steigen und steigen und steigen sie. Somit ist die ganze Geschichte schon lange nicht mehr demokratisch legitimiert. Wenn der Stuttgarter Polizeichefs gleichzeitig auch noch von "zivilen Ungehorsam" spricht, fehlen mir echt die Worte. 

Übrigens nehmen diese Leute dort nur ihr grundgesetzlich legitimiertes Recht auf Versammlungs- und Meinungsfreiheit wahr. Genauer nehmen sie übrigens auch ihr grundgesetzliches Recht wahr, gegen jeden, der die demokratische Ordnung gefährdet, vorzugehen.


----------



## amdintel (2. Oktober 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Genauer nehmen sie übrigens auch ihr grundgesetzliches Recht wahr, gegen jeden, der die demokratische Ordnung gefährdet, vorzugehen.



Und wer soll das gewesen sein ? Die Bereitschaftspolizei war es jedenfalls nicht, die die demokratische Ordnung gefährdet haben. Ich hoffe es kommt jetzt eine vernünftige Antwort, wir wollen uns doch nicht auch auf Seite 20 noch im Kreis drehen, oder ?


----------



## Caps-lock (2. Oktober 2010)

Naja immerhin ist das Ganze jetzt ein bundesweites Politikum und die Opportunisten kriechen aus ihren Löchern um auf den Zug (muahaha Wortwitz) aufzuspringen und neben dem Bahnhof noch de allgemeine Gefährdung der Umwelt, die Zustände in der Ex-DDR oder den Nachbarn der zu laut Musik hört anzuhängen...


----------



## nuriina (2. Oktober 2010)

Ist ja schön das man hier Schülern und Rentnern das Recht zu demonstrieren abspricht. Demonstrieren dürfen demnächst nur noch Menschen die einen Gesundheitscheck überstanden haben, damit man sicher ist, dass sie nicht bei dem ersten Schlag eines Prügelpolizisten über den Jordan gehen.


Der neue Bahnhof holt nicht mal das an Effizenz raus, was die Bahn an Effizienz in den letzten 15 Jahren verloren hat. Damals war man genauso schnell von München bis Stuttgart unterwegs wie man mit S21 wieder sein soll. Die Bahn braucht jetzt 30 Minuten länger, aber nicht wegen des Bahnhofs der nur zu 80% ausgelastet ist, sondern wegen der schlechten Instandhaltung des Netzes. Vielleicht solle man da mal ansetzen.


----------



## Ohrensammler (2. Oktober 2010)

nuriina schrieb:


> Ist ja schön das man hier Schülern und Rentnern das Recht zu demonstrieren abspricht. Demonstrieren dürfen demnächst nur noch Menschen die einen Gesundheitscheck überstanden haben, damit man sicher ist, dass sie nicht bei dem ersten Schlag eines Prügelpolizisten über den Jordan gehen.



Der Gegenentwurf dazu wäre, dass ich als Veranstalter einfach sicherstelle das eine ausreichenen Menge Rentner und Schüler anwesend ist, um dann machen zu können was ich will.
Sehr sinnig!


----------



## Tounho (2. Oktober 2010)

Die Polizisten verprügeln die Demonstranten ja nicht aus Spaß. Die haben garantiert einen Grund!


----------



## Ceiwyn (2. Oktober 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> Und wer soll das gewesen sein ? Die Bereitschaftspolizei war es jedenfalls nicht, die die demokratische Ordnung gefährdet haben. Ich hoffe es kommt jetzt eine vernünftige Antwort, wir wollen uns doch nicht auch auf Seite 20 noch im Kreis drehen, oder ?



Siehe mein Posting. Das Projekt kam durch den Landtag, als es noch weit weniger kostete. Jetzt wachsen die Milliarden fast schon exponentiell an und es wird erwartet, dass die Bürger das noch immer schlucken. 

Hinzu kommt, dass ständig Großprojekte teurer werden als geplant, das lässt sich nur so erklären, dass entweder die Kommunen, Städte, Länder und der Bund inkompetent bei der Auftragsvergabe sind oder die Kosten bewusst schön gerechnet werden, um den Bürgern was vorzugaukeln. Ich vermute Letzteres.


----------



## Trolligerand (2. Oktober 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Das stimmt. Seit 15 Jahren läuft das Projekt und die seit dieser Zeit eingegangen über 1000 Einsprüche gegen den Umbau wurden alle ordentlich gerichtlich abgewickelt und sind Pro-Stuttgart21 ausgegangen.
> 
> 
> Verträge sind geschlossen worden und die offizielle Einspruchfrist ist Ende 2009 zuende gegangen. Einfach so nach einem Baustopp zu rufen ist angesichts der imensen Kosten, die allein für die Rückabwicklung entstehenden würden, weltfremd.



Am Bahnhofsbau wird festgehalten, weil einmal beschlossen, am Atomausstieg konnte man aber was ändern - Doppelmoral der CDU, komisch diese Partei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
von daher alle die behaupten, dass Stuttagart 21 demokratisch entschieden und damit unumkehrbar ist müssen sich JETZT gegen die AKW Verlängerung einsetzen!

Und anstatt sich darüber zu freuen, dass Schülerinnen und Schüler sich gesellschaftlich und politisch engagieren, werden diese von der Staatsmacht niedergeknüppelt und mit Pfefferspray 'behandelt'. Man will zwar immer den mündigen Bürger, aber wenn er nicht spurt, dann kommt der alte Nachtwächter-Staat mit seinen Methoden


----------



## Ohrensammler (2. Oktober 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Hinzu kommt, dass ständig Großprojekte teurer werden als geplant, das lässt sich nur so erklären, dass entweder die Kommunen, Städte, Länder und der Bund inkompetent bei der Auftragsvergabe sind oder die Kosten bewusst schön gerechnet werden, um den Bürgern was vorzugaukeln. Ich vermute Letzteres.



Das ist die einfache Denkweise.

Die andere ist, dass Großprojekte dieser Dimension alleine in der Entwicklung schon Jahre verschlingen (hier offensichtlich seit 1994 also 15 Jahre)
Stell dir mal vor jemand will von dir wissen wieviel ein Pfund Spargel wohl 2025 kostet.
Und nun überleg mal welche Kalkulationen bei einem solchen Projekt für die nächsten 15 Jahre gemacht werde müssen.
Dann kommt hinzu, dass solche Projekte ja nicht landesweit von immer dem gleichen Büro durchführt werden die das schon seit 100 Jahren machen.
Die Erfahrungswerte die bei solchen auch immer sehr einzigartigen Prokekten vorliegen sind also systemimmanent meist eher gering.

Aber du kannst ja jetzt mal spasseshalber nur ein einfaches Straßenfest organisieren für das Jahr 2025 und die Kosten im Voraus berechnen.
Viel Spaß auch.


----------



## Ceiwyn (2. Oktober 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Das ist die einfache Denkweise.
> 
> Die andere ist, dass Großprojekte dieser Dimension alleine in der Entwicklung schon Jahre verschlingen (hier offensichtlich seit 1994 also 15 Jahre)
> Stell dir mal vor jemand will von dir wissen wieviel ein Pfund Spargel wohl 2025 kostet.
> ...



Es gab bzgl. der steigenden Kosten schon Proteste, bevor bildlich der erste Spatenstich gesetzt wurde. Der Kosten/Nutzen - Faktor, der anfangs noch interessant war, wurde nun ad absurdum geführt. 

Bei Stuttgart 21 sind dem Bürger wichtige Informationen vorenthalten oder verfälscht dargelegt worden. Es wurden vollendete Tatsachen geschaffen, z.B. indem Verträge unterzeichnet wurden, ohne daß eine demokratischen Diskussion darüber erfolgte. Auch wurden die Risiken, wie z.B. über den Untergrund in dem Tunnel gebohrt werden sollten, ignoriert oder verharmlost. 

Beim ganzen Planungsverfahren existieren Ungereimtheiten, es wurden falsche Zahlen vorgelegt und bewußt Gutachten ignoriert.


----------



## Caps-lock (2. Oktober 2010)

mich würde echt mal interessieren wieviele von den Schülern und Rentnern wirklich politisch interessiert waren...

Wenn sich die Schulen seit meiner Schulzeit nicht vollkommen geändert haben gibts da immer so 5-6 politische Motivierte (die zu 99% eher links/grün sind), einen bis zwei Rechte und 80 Leute die es eigentlich garnicht interssiert.
Die 80 Leute kommen halt mit weil Unterricht ausfällt und es lustig/spannend ist zu demonstrieren.

Und jaaaa ich mag mich jetzt aus dem Fenster lehnen.
Aber manche Renter gehen auch gerne 5 mal öfter zum Arzt um unter Leute zu kommen (die Diskussion hab ich persönlich erlebt) oder gehen jeden Tag einkaufen um was zu sehen.


----------



## Ohrensammler (2. Oktober 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Beim ganzen Planungsverfahren existieren Ungereimtheiten, es wurden falsche Zahlen vorgelegt und bewußt Gutachten ignoriert.



Und das kannst du bestimmt auch alles fein belegen oder hast du das von den Veranstaltern der Demo gehört ?


----------



## amdintel (2. Oktober 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Siehe mein Posting. Das Projekt kam durch den Landtag, als es noch weit weniger kostete. Jetzt wachsen die Milliarden fast schon exponentiell an und es wird erwartet, dass die Bürger das noch immer schlucken.
> 
> Hinzu kommt, dass ständig Großprojekte teurer werden als geplant, das lässt sich nur so erklären, dass entweder die Kommunen, Städte, Länder und der Bund inkompetent bei der Auftragsvergabe sind oder die Kosten bewusst schön gerechnet werden, um den Bürgern was vorzugaukeln. Ich vermute Letzteres.



Da stimme ich zu. Siehe Transrapid. Wenn Jahre vergehen zwischen Beginn und Ende der Planfeststellung, und weitere Jahre vergehen bis Baubeginn, und darüberhinaus noch eine Vielzahl an Beteiligten an dem Projekt involviert sind (Stadt, Bahn, Land, Bund) kann man sich vorstellen wieviele Gutachten von verschiedenen Fraktionen abgegeben werden. Und es wird debattiert, legitimiert und es verstreichen wieder Jahre.
Dazu ein Beispiel: Als 2009 die Finanzierungsvereinbarung für beide Projekte abgeschlossen wurde, waren die Verantwortlichen stolz darauf, dass bei Stuttgart 21 neben den geplanten, VORAUSSICHTLICHEN Kosten von ca. 3 milliarden euro darüberhinaus ein Baurisikofond für eventuelle Kostensteigerungen während der Bauzeit mit -lass mich nicht lügen - ca. 1 bis 1,5 Milliarden Euro vereinbart wurde. 
Als Ende Dezember 2009 die Kostenschätzung mit 4,1 Mrd. € veröffentlicht wurde, war dieser Risikofonds schon zu 2/3 verbraucht, bevor sich ein Bagger bewegt hatte! Noch Fragen ?
Wie üblich wenn Großprojekte vom Steuerzahler finanziert werden wurde Stuttgart21 von Vornherein schöngerechnet.
Die Grünen, die seit Jahren gegen das Projekt angingen hatten mal ein unabhängiges Gutachten über den Bau anfertigen lassen. Dort wurden ca. 5 Milliarden Euro Baukosten veranschlagt, aufgrund von Baurisiken waren sogar bis knapp 7 Milliarden Euro veranschlagt worden. Dem Gutachten wurde schlicht von den Befürwortern die Fachkompetenz abgesprochen. 

Wegen dieser Umstände sollte man (auch) auf die Straße gehen und demonstrieren. Das sollte im Vordergrund stehen, wenn es um Stuttgart 21 geht. Und nicht um Wer-hat-wen-auf-der-Wiese-zuerst-beleidigt.
Die Aufmerksamkeit hätte in der Öffentlichkeit vor Jahren da sein müssen. Es wird schwierig JETZT noch etwas zu ändern.


----------



## amdintel (2. Oktober 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Und das kannst du bestimmt auch alles fein belegen oder hast du das von den Veranstaltern der Demo gehört ?


Das kann man durchaus Ohrensammler. Allerdings kann ich jetzt nicht auf die Schnelle alles "mal eben" raussuchen. Die Grünen haben dazu Informationen auf ihrer Webpräsenz.


----------



## Ohrensammler (2. Oktober 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> Das kann man durchaus Ohrensammler. Allerdings kann ich jetzt nicht auf die Schnelle alles "mal eben" raussuchen. Die Grünen haben dazu Informationen auf ihrer Webpräsenz.



Das meinte ich damit.
Der Veranstalter der Demo.
Soll ich mal eben schnell auf der Webpräsenz der CDU das Gegenteil raussuchen ?
Jeder hat die Informationen die im dienlich sind.


----------



## Ceiwyn (2. Oktober 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> Die Aufmerksamkeit hätte in der Öffentlichkeit vor Jahren da sein müssen. Es wird schwierig JETZT noch etwas zu ändern.



Es wurde protestiert, seit die Planungen existieren. Ca. 11000 Einsprüche wurden gestellt und abgebügelt. Demos finden seit Jahren statt! Allein das zeigt den undemokratischen Prozess, mit dem über den Willen der Menschen hinweg entschieden wird. Die Regierung zeigt eindrucksvoll, was sie vom Volk hält - nämlich nichts.


----------



## Ohrensammler (2. Oktober 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Es wurde protestiert, seit die Planungen existieren. Ca. 11000 Einsprüche wurden gestellt und abgebügelt. Demos finden seit Jahren statt! Allein das zeigt den undemokratischen Prozess, mit dem über den Willen der Menschen hinweg entschieden wird. Die Regierung zeigt eindrucksvoll, was sie vom Volk hält - nämlich nichts.




Wenn etwas beschlossen wird es aber Demos dagegen gibt darf man es nicht durchführen.
Hab ich das jetzt so richtig verstanden ?


----------



## Ceiwyn (2. Oktober 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Wenn etwas beschlossen wird es aber Demos dagegen gibt darf man es nicht durchführen.
> Hab ich das jetzt so richtig verstanden ?



Nein, lies noch mal meine Postings... das Projekt wurde für eine weitaus geringere Summe legitimiert. Die Summe steigt nun immer weiter, daher entfällt ja wohl die Legitimation. Dagegen gibt es Proteste, und nicht erst seit gestern. Statt es noch mal zu prüfen oder ganz zu kippen - immerhin wurde ja bis vor wenigen Wochen noch nichts gemacht - wird einfach stur weitergemacht, alle Einwürfe von Gutachtern, Experten und Bürgern werden oftmals ohne gelesen zu werden direkt abgelehnt. Dazu kommen noch Verträge zwischen Stadt und Unternehmen, die im Landtag nie aufgetaucht sind. 

Die Quintessenz lässt sich doch klar herauslesen: Dass hier offenbar keine demokratische Grundlage mehr vorhanden ist.


----------



## Konov (2. Oktober 2010)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...




Ich musste schmunzeln ^^
Wo wird da jemand misshandelt? Ich hab mir das Video 2 mal angeschaut. Bei 2:24 wird der Typ ein bißchen rumgeschubst weil er die Waffe eines Polizisten klaut... hallo? Ist ja wohl gerechtfertigt... Misshandelt wird da niemand.


siehe Grushdak... /sign


----------



## Ohrensammler (2. Oktober 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> .... alle Einwürfe von Gutachtern, Experten und Bürgern werden oftmals ohne gelesen zu werden direkt abgelehnt. Dazu kommen noch Verträge zwischen Stadt und Unternehmen, die im Landtag nie aufgetaucht sind.
> 
> Die Quintessenz lässt sich doch klar herauslesen: Dass hier offenbar keine demokratische Grundlage mehr vorhanden ist.



Meine Qintessenz ist..Behauptungen über Behauptungen, merh nicht.


----------



## mookuh (2. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Steine wurden ja nicht geworfen  ...


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (2. Oktober 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Meine Qintessenz ist..Behauptungen über Behauptungen, merh nicht.



Über die geschönten Kosten und Risiken kamen in der Stern (ja, ich lese die regelmäßig) schon etliche Male Artikel. Wenn du bei Google "stern stuttgart 21" suchst, dürftest du auf einige Ergebnisse kommen - einfach mal das richtige raussuchen, dürfte auch gleich auf der ersten Seite einiges zu finden sein.

Natürlich kann man aber auch alles vornherein als Lüge und bloße Behauptungen darstellen, und nichts und niemandem glauben schenken. Aber mit so'ner Einstellung könnte die Diskussion eh begraben werden.


----------



## Grushdak (2. Oktober 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> ... das Projekt wurde für eine weitaus geringere Summe legitimiert. Die Summe steigt nun immer weiter, daher entfällt ja wohl die Legitimation.


Ich denke bei der Legitimierung wurde schon im Vorfeld auch ein Handlungsbereich/eine Geldspanne festgelegt.

Und ich gebe mal zu denken ...

Ist Euch eigentlich bewußt, was uns Steuerzahler eigentlich nun die langen Bauverzögerungen, die Polizeieinsätze -
die daraus resultierenden Verfahren etc. kosten?

 Danke auch ...

ps.
Genaue Daten zu den Kosten wird man wohl kaum über das Internet herausbekommen.
Nichtmal bei den Ämtern wird man sofort Einsicht dazu bekommen.
Und nichtmal alle zuständigen Behörden werden darüber Genaues wissen.

Erst letztens gab es im TV ein Sendung zu einem anderen Projekt.
Da wußte nur ein ganz kleiner Kreis von den Verträgen zwischen Regierung und ? (entfallen, evtl. komm' ich wieder drauf).
Und der Aufbewahrungsort der Originale war noch geheimer.

*edit: *
Gerade ist's mir wieder eingefallen.
Es ging um Verträge zwischen der Regierung und Bauunternehmen, die die wichtigsten Autobahnen sanieren.
Dafür, daß die Unternehmer die Straßen sanieren, dürfen sie 30 Jahre lang die Moutgebühr einbehalten.
Nun vermutet man, daß Vater Staat damit den Monopolen großzügige Geschenke gemacht hat.
Und das ist noch nicht alles. - und alles sehr geheim.

greetz & gn8


----------



## Ohrensammler (2. Oktober 2010)

Gnaba_Hustefix schrieb:


> Über die geschönten Kosten und Risiken kamen in der Stern (ja, ich lese die regelmäßig) schon etliche Male Artikel. Wenn du bei Google "stern stuttgart 21" suchst, dürftest du auf einige Ergebnisse kommen - einfach mal das richtige raussuchen, dürfte auch gleich auf der ersten Seite einiges zu finden sein.
> 
> Natürlich kann man aber auch alles vornherein als Lüge und bloße Behauptungen darstellen, und nichts und niemandem glauben schenken. Aber mit so'ner Einstellung könnte die Diskussion eh begraben werden.



Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich traue jedem Politiker jeder Partei alles zu.
Um diese Beruf zu ergeifen muss man wohl als Betrüger geboren sein.
Aus dem Grunde traue ich den Verantwortlichen für S21 das zu was ihnen hier fleissig unterstellt wird, aber auch den Gegner, dass sie sich ihre Wahrheit zurecht biegen.
Ich für mich gehe also davon aus, dass der Wiederstand bisher an den Gerichten gescheitert ist, und damit ist das Projekt eben rechtmäßig.

Sich jetzt daran die Köpfe einzurennen bedeutet nur, noch mehr Steuergelder zu verschwenden.


----------



## Thoor (3. Oktober 2010)

Die Menschen wollen Fortschritt, Sicherheit und ein gepflegtes Leben. Baut man ihnen einen neuen Banhnhof meckern sie rum...

ja was wollen wir denn noch... >.>


----------



## Konov (3. Oktober 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> ja was wollen wir denn noch... >.>



Mindestlöhne. ^^


----------



## Ohrensammler (3. Oktober 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> ja was wollen wir denn noch... >.>



Höhere Löhne für unsere Banker!!


----------



## Thoor (3. Oktober 2010)

Was mich auch enorm stört ist dieses Geheule von wegen die Polizei hätte Schüler geschlagen.

Da werden 15 jährige mal kollektiv zu einer Demonstration angemeldet. Von 20 Leuten sind 3 dagegen, 2 wissen worums geht, 3 sind dafür und der Rest geht hin weil sie müssen. Dann setzt man diese armen Kinder natürlich noch an vorderster Front als Schutz ein. Wenn sie jetzt paar auf die Mütze bekommen geht man auf die Beamten los. Das ist so armseelig, aber typisch für das heute enorm links gerichtete Schulsystem (Was IMHO auch Vorteile hat, nur ist das leider einer der grössten Nachteile davon). Hab sowas selber erlebt als ich noch zur Schule ging. Ich werd nie mehr vergessen wie eine ganze Schule "gegen" Lohnkürzungen für die Lehrer demonstriert hat....


----------



## nuriina (3. Oktober 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Was mich auch enorm stört ist dieses Geheule von wegen die Polizei hätte Schüler geschlagen.
> 
> Da werden 15 jährige mal kollektiv zu einer Demonstration angemeldet. Von 20 Leuten sind 3 dagegen, 2 wissen worums geht, 3 sind dafür und der Rest geht hin weil sie müssen. Dann setzt man diese armen Kinder natürlich noch an vorderster Front als Schutz ein. Wenn sie jetzt paar auf die Mütze bekommen geht man auf die Beamten los. Das ist so armseelig, aber typisch für das heute enorm links gerichtete Schulsystem (Was IMHO auch Vorteile hat, nur ist das leider einer der grössten Nachteile davon). Hab sowas selber erlebt als ich noch zur Schule ging. Ich werd nie mehr vergessen wie eine ganze Schule "gegen" Lohnkürzungen für die Lehrer demonstriert hat....



Ich weiss nicht wie es an deiner Schule war, aber bei uns waren die Teilnahmen immer freiwillig. Niemand wurde gezwungen.

Aber du hast recht, die CDU meint ja auch das ein normaler Schüler nicht auf Demos geht, sondern mit 16 in die CDU eintritt: http://twitter.com/c...ses/26191353710



Tounho schrieb:


> Die Polizisten verprügeln die Demonstranten ja nicht aus Spaß. Die haben garantiert einen Grund!



Lebt es sich schön in deiner heilen Welt?Ich vermute eher mein Ironie-Detektor funktioniert gerad enicht ;-)



Übrigens die Tunnel wurden ohne Oberleitungen geplant. MEGA FAIL!



> Züge brauchen Strom, Züge brauchen Signalanlagen, ohne die können sie nicht fahren. Bei dem Bahnprojekt Stuttgart 21 ist das in den Planungen jedoch nicht vorgesehen. Das zeigen interne, vertrauliche Dokumente, aktuelle Projektanalysen und -berichte von Deutschlands umstrittenstem Bauprojekt, die dem _stern_ vorliegen. Danach herrschen bei den Planern Chaos und Panik. In Briefen an die DB Projektbau AG wird "das Risikopotenzial" beklagt, weil "rohbaurelavante Angaben" für die vorgesehenen Tunnelarbeiten fehlen. Intern sieht man das "Gesamtprojekt auf kritischem Weg". Demnächst sollen die Arbeiten für die Tunnel vergeben werden, allerdings, wie die Projektberichte zeigen, "ohne eisenbahntechnische Ausrüstung". Oberleitungen sind in den Tunnel ebenso wenig vorgesehen wie Signalanlagen. In einem Protokoll vom Juli heißt es: "Aktuell fehlen systemrelevante Entscheidungen im Hinblick auf Oberleitungsanlagen und Signaltechnik." Und: "Derzeit keine Zulassung für System Stromschiene bei Geschwindigkeit 160 km/h."




http://www.stern.de/...os-1608267.html


----------



## dragon1 (3. Oktober 2010)

Gothmorg schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



weil ich zitiere original 





> fickt euch


 und 





> scheiss bullen


 und das losgehen auf die "Bullen" friedliches Demonstrieren ist ne?


----------



## Konov (3. Oktober 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Hab sowas selber erlebt als ich noch zur Schule ging. Ich werd nie mehr vergessen wie eine ganze Schule "gegen" Lohnkürzungen für die Lehrer demonstriert hat....



LOL...
DAS nenn ich dann mal instrumentalisiert.


----------



## Reflox (3. Oktober 2010)

Gothmorg schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Bei der ersten Szene: Die Demonstranten halten die Hände so oben, um die Polizei wegzudrängen. ->Verboten<-
2. Sie sagen der Polizei mehrmals "Haut ab" ->Verboten<-

Die eine hat ihn sogar mit nem "Tussi-Schlag" verletzen wollen.

Polizisten zurückdrängen ist auch nicht sehr ratsam.

Die Jugendliche auf dem Lastwagen. Die Polizei, und das sieht man, hat ihnen mehrmals gesagt dass sie sich verzupfen sollen. Sie haben sich geweigert.

Und der Wasserwerfer ist ein ganz legales Mittel, um Massen zu verscheuchen.


----------



## Konov (3. Oktober 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> [...]



Ok, am Anfang wo der Polizist mit dem Schlagstock erstmal ordentlich ausholt wirkt etwas befremdlich auf mich, aber ich würde nicht anders reagieren wenn der Mob da so um mich rumsteht. Natürlich fühlen sich die Beamten da auch bedroht... es ist nur logisch und Menschlich dann nach der Waffe zu greifen, zum eigenen Schutz. Wenn ich darüber nachdenke, kann ich nicht den Standpunkt vertreten, dass die Polizisten mit Freude daran sind, wild um sich zu schlagen... das ist Selbstverteidigung was die da machen. 
Natürlich weiß keiner, ob jetzt die Demonstranten gleich zuschlagen, die Meisten tun es auch nicht, aber man muss ja die Möglichkeit im Hinterkopf behalten und daher präventiv mit dem Schlagstock vorgehen, alles andere wäre aus Sicht der Polizei grob fahrlässig. Sonst würde morgen in der Zeitung stehen "Polizisten durch Schläge verletzt" o.ä.

So gesehen ist das Verhalten der Beamten doch nachvollziehbar... verstehe die ganze Aufregung von einigen Usern hier nicht.


----------



## dragon1 (3. Oktober 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Was mich auch enorm stört ist dieses Geheule von wegen die Polizei hätte Schüler geschlagen.
> 
> Da werden 15 jährige mal kollektiv zu einer Demonstration angemeldet. Von 20 Leuten sind 3 dagegen, 2 wissen worums geht, 3 sind dafür und der Rest geht hin weil sie müssen. Dann setzt man diese armen Kinder natürlich noch an vorderster Front als Schutz ein. Wenn sie jetzt paar auf die Mütze bekommen geht man auf die Beamten los. Das ist so armseelig, aber typisch für das heute enorm links gerichtete Schulsystem (Was IMHO auch Vorteile hat, nur ist das leider einer der grössten Nachteile davon). Hab sowas selber erlebt als ich noch zur Schule ging. Ich werd nie mehr vergessen wie eine ganze Schule "gegen" Lohnkürzungen für die Lehrer demonstriert hat....



/sign


----------



## Falathrim (3. Oktober 2010)

Kollektives Anmelden zu einer Schülerdemo? Hab ich noch nichts von gehört. Ich komm ja nun aus Lüneburg, das sozusagen eines der Epizentren der (bundesweiten) Schülerstreiks gegen das Gymnasium mit nur 8 Jahren bzw. die Umsetzung usw. war. Bei uns wurde nie "die Schülerschaft" angemeldet, bei uns war es immer so, dass angemeldet wurde, bzw. benachrichtigt wurde, das Schüler von den Schulen in Lüneburg ab einer geweissen Unterrichtsstunde streiken würden, in die Stadt zögen und sich dort zu einem großen Demozug vereinigten. Im Vorfeld wurden die Schüler (ALLE Schüler) dann flächendeckend informiert, worum dieser Schulstreik geht, was sie für Konsequenzen seitens der Lehrer zu erwarten haben etc. Dass am Ende viele nur mitgekommen sind, um die unsanktionierten "Freistunden" mitzunehmen bzw. aus Mitläufertum - dafür konnten wir als Organisatoren nichts. 
Den Organisatoren einer Schülerdemo vorzuwerfen, dass sie ihre Mitschüler wissentlich und mutwillig in Gefahr gebracht hätten, finde ich schon ein starkes Stück.
Und allgemein: Ob die "Kinder" (sind die zumeist 14-16jährigen, die bei dieser Geschichte betroffen sind, wirklich noch als Kinder zu werten?) nicht wussten worum es geht? Ich denke mal sie wussten immerhin soviel, dass aufgrund eines schwerlich nachvollziehbaren Bahnhofprojektes ein Freiraum, den sie schon seit Kindesbeinen an kennen und lieben zerstört werden soll bzw. dass 282 alte Bäume sinnlos runtergesägt werden sollen
Wobei natürlich "Ersatzbäume" gepflanzt werden sollen 
Und dass sie dagegen protestieren kann ich als ein Mensch, dem selber im letzten Jahr der wichtigste Freiraum in der Stadt - übrigens auch ein Park - de facto genommen wurde, durchaus nachvollziehen.


----------



## Arosk (3. Oktober 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Bei der ersten Szene: Die Demonstranten halten die Hände so oben, um die Polizei wegzudrängen. ->Verboten<-
> 2. Sie sagen der Polizei mehrmals "Haut ab" ->Verboten<-
> 
> Die eine hat ihn sogar mit nem "Tussi-Schlag" verletzen wollen.
> ...



Fullquote und 100% Sign...

Nachtrag: Wenn es möglich wäre hätte ich angeordnet alle Leute dort zu verhaften, aber ich glaub kaum das das Gefängnis soviele Leute aufnehmen kann ^^


----------



## Kuya (3. Oktober 2010)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Dir ist schon klar, das dieses auch passiert damit die Demonstranten beschützt werden ?



Was.. wie bist du denn drauf... Wenn ich Stuttgarter wäre, und kurz davor deren Politikern die Rübe einzuhauen, brauche ich niemanden der mich davor beschützt indem er mir mim Schlagstock die Rüber zuerst einschlägt. Auf wessen Seite stehst du eigentlich?




> Ich finde es etwas schade das einigen Leuten einfach objektivität fehlt.
> Davon abgesehen gab es auch Nachrichten das Mütter ihre Kinder und Babies in die Demonstranten schleppen...


Nur richtig so, wäre ja möglich Gewesen, dass die Polizisten eventuell doch von "Menschen" besetzt werden, und diese sich vielleicht weigern, die Demonstranten niederzuprügeln wenn Kinder darunter sind. 

Nunja hat auch was gutes, so lernen die Kinder schon im zarten Alter, dass der Staat der Feind der Bürger ist. 

Wenn man sich die Videos so ansieht, werden die meißten Polizisten dort unten aber aus kubanischen Drogenkartellen rekrutiert. 

Ich hätte tierisch Lust, da runter zu fahren, und der Polizei- und Staatsgewalt mit entschiedener Härte entgegen zu treten. Hab sowieso Urlaub, vielleicht mach ich das sogar. Ich schreib dann aus dem Krankenhaus nen Blog darüber.

Gibt 2 sorten von Bürgern, jene die sich diesen Mist bieten lassen, und jene die die Schnauze voll haben, und sich dagegen erheben, ich gehöre zweifellos zu letzteren.


----------



## Thoor (3. Oktober 2010)

Bei uns hiess es wir gehen jetzt alle demonstrieren, wer nicht mitgeht bekommt nachsitzen und nen Verwarnungsbrief (nach 3 fliegt man von der Schule...) von daher war von "freiwillig" keine Rede mehr...

Das Video da ist übrigens ein Wunderbeispiel für die heutige Gesellschaft: Gross Maul aufreissen und wundern wenns entsprechend zurückwindet... die Typen pöbeln Polizisten an die auch nur ihre Arbeit machen, schubsen sie rum und beleidigen sie. Einer beginnt sich, vermutlich aus Panik, mit nem Rundumschlag zu wehren. Und schon geht das "ÖÖÖÖÖHHH DU HAST EINEN DEMONSTRANTEN GESCHLAGEN ÖÖÖÖH" los.... und das auf dem Auto ist der Witz... das ist Sachbeschädigung und behindert die Arbeit, man sagt ihnen MEHRMALS deutlich sie sollen runter kommen sonst gäbe es Konsequenzen. Da die Demonstraten aber so richtig harte Kerle sind tun sie nichts dergleichen und wundern sich wenn man sie runterzehrt... hallo? sonst noch was? ich als Polizist hätte die Typen vermutlich noch viel viel unsanfter runtergeholt...


----------



## Kuya (3. Oktober 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Bei uns hiess es wir gehen jetzt alle demonstrieren, wer nicht mitgeht bekommt nachsitzen und nen Verwarnungsbrief (nach 3 fliegt man von der Schule...) von daher war von "freiwillig" keine Rede mehr...



Wow... da soll noch mal Jemand behaupten, in der Schule bekommt man keine Bildung mehr vermittelt.


----------



## Thoor (3. Oktober 2010)

Kuya schrieb:


> Wow... da soll noch mal Jemand behaupten, in der Schule bekommt man keine Bildung mehr vermittelt.



leider ist 90% davon linksliberales gehirnwäsche geschwafel.... soll jetzt keine beleidigung für linkswählende menschen sein, doch bei uns in der schweiz ist das ganze schulsystem enorm links gerichet... und wenn du was sagst was nicht ins allg. bild passt hast du n problem... schade eigentlich


----------



## Lari (3. Oktober 2010)

Kuya schrieb:


> Ich hätte tierisch Lust, da runter zu fahren, und der Polizei- und Staatsgewalt mit entschiedener Härte entgegen zu treten. Hab sowieso Urlaub, vielleicht mach ich das sogar. Ich schreib dann aus dem Krankenhaus nen Blog darüber.



Also quasi Polizei solange provozieren, bis du Dresche bekommst um dann zu schreiben, wie brutal sie waren? Daumen hoch.


----------



## Haggelo (3. Oktober 2010)

Ahja Gewalt mit Gewalt bekämpfen klappt doch immer !


...moment...


----------



## Thoor (3. Oktober 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Also quasi Polizei solange provozieren, bis du Dresche bekommst um dann zu schreiben, wie brutal sie waren? Daumen hoch.



Das ist ja eigentlich das warums bei dem ganzen "mimi stuttgart 21 pöhse polzei" drama geht...


----------



## Ogil (3. Oktober 2010)

Putzig wie manche hier (in einem Gamingforum) einen auf dicke Hose machen. Wahrscheinlich spielen sie dann den ganzen Nachmittag Terroristen bei CS:S. Uiuiui - sooo kontra, Alda!


----------



## Lari (3. Oktober 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Das ist ja eigentlich das warums bei dem ganzen "mimi stuttgart 21 pöhse polzei" drama geht...



Ich weiß das, ich hab seit Seite 1 mitdiskutiert aber aufgegeben. 
In den meisten Videos ist die sogenannte "Polizeigewalt" lediglich eine Reaktion auf die Demonstranten.
Jugendliche besetzen Polizeifahrzeuge, verhakeln sich so, dass man sie kaum auseinander kriegt. Beschweren sich dann aber, wenn die Polizei härter zupacken muss, um sie auseinander zu kriegen? Man hätte ja auch loslassen können.
Polizisten werden massiv bedrängt, zum Teil geschlagen geschubst und was weiß ich. Daraufhin gibts eine mit dem Schlagstock. Wie unerwartet, dass sie sich wehren.

Es mag unnötige Aktionen gegeben haben, aber das von beiden Seiten. Die Demonstranten sind für mich keinen Deut besser als die Polizisten.


----------



## Kuya (3. Oktober 2010)

Besser, als sich seinem Schicksal ergeben.


----------



## Thoor (3. Oktober 2010)

Was man sich heute als Polizist alles gefallen lassen muss, besonders bei Demos ist eigentlich unglaublich...


----------



## Kuya (3. Oktober 2010)

Zitat: "Taxi der Film":

"Kennst du irgendjemanden, der "normal" veranlagt ist, und davon träumt, ein Bulle zu werden"? 

Ich finds die totale Schande, dass die Polizei so wenig courage besitzt, sich auf die Seite der Demonstranten zu stellen. Sollen die Politiker mal sehen, wie weit sie ohne die hilfe ihrer Hündchen kommen. 

Wenn die ollen Politiker unbedingt nen neuen Bahnhof wollen, sollen sie den mal lieber aus ihrer eigenen Tasche bezahlen.

Ich zwinge ja auch nicht meine Nachbarschaft meinen Wintergarten zu finanzieren.. so weit kommts noch..


----------



## Thoor (3. Oktober 2010)

Kuya schrieb:


> Zitat: "Taxi der Film":
> 
> "Kennst du irgendjemanden, der "normal" veranlagt ist, und davon träumt, ein Bulle zu werden"?



Warum nicht? Solange man nicht grade das Arschloch auf einer Demo ist oder einen toten Famillienvater erwischt der sich aufgeknüpft hat ist der Job nicht grade schlecht... vorallem in Hinsicht auf Karriere (Sondereinheit, Mordezernat etc)


----------



## Kuya (3. Oktober 2010)

Das ist ja nicht der Kritikpunkt.
Es geht ja wohl darum, dass du als Polizist bei 9/10 Demos auf der "falschen" Seite stehst, und die Bürger vom Bahnhof wegprügeln musst, damit die Baufirmen nicht fürs Grillen bezahlt werden, sondern ihren besch..eidenen Job machen.

Als Polizist dort unten, käme ich mir vor wie ein Imperialer Stormtrooper. 

Ich meine, dereb Job dort ist es den Willen "einzelner" (Politiker) über den Willen der vielen (Volk) durchzusetzen, an dem Punkt ist die Demokratie der Diktatur gewichen.

Ich meine.. wegen mir können sie den Mist ja bauen, ich zahle dafür ja keinen Cent als Hesse, und kann mich dran aufgeilen, wenn ich mal wieder auf nem Stuttgart auswärtsspiel dort langlaufe... ich rede hier nur im interesse der Suttgarter..


----------



## Falathrim (3. Oktober 2010)

http://www.stern.de/wirtschaft/immobilien/geheime-akten-stuttgart-21-nichts-als-chaos-1608267.html


> Oberleitungen sind in den Tunnel ebenso wenig vorgesehen wie Signalanlagen. In einem Protokoll vom Juli heißt es: "Aktuell fehlen systemrelevante Entscheidungen im Hinblick auf Oberleitungsanlagen und Signaltechnik." Und: "Derzeit keine Zulassung für System Stromschiene bei Geschwindigkeit 160 km/h."





> Allerdings: In Deutschland gibt es keinen Zug, der mit dem ETCS-System fährt. In Stuttgart wird also ein Verkehrsknoten geplant, der auch in Zukunft für die meisten Züge unerreichbar sein wird, denn: Die Aufrüstung der Züge mit ETCS ist extrem teuer, sie kostet pro Lok gut 300.000 Euro.





> Ständig ist in den Projektanalysen die Rede von "Handlungsbedarf", "Mehrkosten", "erhöhten Kosten", "Kostenrisiken".





> So monieren Ingenieure, dass die gültigen Auflagen für "Brandschutztore bisher in der Entwurfsplanung noch nicht umgesetzt" wurden und dass "die Umsetzung der Brandschutzmaßnahmen (...) bisher nicht geplant" sind.



Für mich liest sich das wie eine ganze Menge Gründe, warum die "demokratische Legitimation" für Stuttgart 21 nicht gegeben ist, besonders die Geschichte mit den Brandschutztoren ist unfassbar. Dass für 60km Tunnel, die auch noch dünner sind als die meisten anderen Tunnel KEINE Brandschutztore geplant sind geht gar nicht.


----------



## Thoor (3. Oktober 2010)

Das ist eben genau falsch, der Wille des Volkes heisst nicht das paar 100 demonstrieren gehen wenns ihnen nicht passt... der wille des volkes wurde bei einer demokratischen wahl überprüft, und nur weils einer minderheit nicht passt kann man nicht einfach das projekt welches korrekt entwickelt wurde sausen lassen


----------



## Kuya (3. Oktober 2010)

nur weil von 8/10 denen das nicht passt, die aber aus Angst und Feigheit nicht demonstrieren gehen, kannst du nicht von einer Minderheit ausgehen.

Ich erschaffe hier mal einen Blickwinkel für dich:

Angenommen ich wäre eine einflussreiche Person, und wäre dazu in der Lage, das Volk mit der selben "Gleichberechtigung" auszustatten wie die Polizei.

Also duntzende LKW-Ladungen voll: Wasserwerfer, Tänengas, Schlackstöcke, und Körperpanzer für die Demonstranten. Bin mal gespannt, wie du das finden würdest. Für mich in einem einzigen Wort ausgedrückt, fängt ab da "Gleichberechtigung" an. 

Anbei: Ich habe kein Vertrauen in den vermeintlich gerechten Ablauf einer sogenannten demokratischen Abstimmung. 

Politik steht für mich im Duden direkt bei: "Korruption" und "Betrug".
Ich bezweifle auch, dass es in denn letzten 1000 Jahren auch nur eine "nicht gefakte" Wahl gab. abgeshen davon ist die "Wahl" alleine schon Fake, weil du dich nur zwischen 5 Parteien entscheiden kannst, die Jeweils ihre "Version" von Mist umzusetzen versuchen. 

Wähle zwischen:

Hit***, Sadd** Hus***n, oder B** lad**, wer neuer Bundespräsident werden soll. egal wie du dich entscheidest, ich nenne die Tatsache das du zwischen verschiedenen arten der Hölle und der Tyrannei wählen darfst, einfach Demokratie.


----------



## Thoor (3. Oktober 2010)

Kuya schrieb:


> nur weil von 8/10 denen das nicht passt, die aber aus Angst und Feigheit nicht demonstrieren gehen, kannst du nicht von einer Minderheit ausgehen.



Evtl. ist die überwiegende Mehrheit dafür und gehen deshalb nicht demonstrieren?


----------



## Lari (3. Oktober 2010)

Kuya schrieb:


> nur weil von 8/10 denen das nicht passt, die aber aus Angst und Feigheit nicht demonstrieren gehen, kannst du nicht von einer Minderheit ausgehen.


Natürlich, ich überleg mir auch fix ein paar Zahlen, um meine Aussagen zu untermauern. Ob sie stimmen oder nicht ist ja egal, wirkt glaubwürdiger


----------



## Kuya (3. Oktober 2010)

Ist nur ne schätzung, aber wie viele glaubst du, trauen sich da nicht hin, aus Angst vor Polizei gewalt.

Ich kann echt nicht nachvollziehen das ihr mit den ganzen politischen Entscheidungen einverstanden seit. Jede Woche gibt es mindestens 3 Dinge und Beschlüsse bei denen ich an die Decke gehen könnte. 

Beispiel das letzte war jetzt vor paar Tagen:

"Merkel" will die Mieter an den kosten für Wärmedämmung beteiligen.
Das heißt defacto, dass die Mietpreise erhöht werden, weil die "Vermieter/Gesellschaften" kein minus auf ihrem Konto aktzeptieren, und jedwede zusatzkosten 1 zu 1 auf die Bürger abwälzen.

Dann bekommen noch mehr Leute zuschüsse um ihre Miete zu bezahlen, die Staatsverschuldung steigt noch schneller, Preise werden wieder erhöht... Inflation incoming.. xD


----------



## Lari (3. Oktober 2010)

Kuya schrieb:


> Ist nur ne schätzung, aber wie viele glaubst du, trauen sich da nicht hin, aus Angst vor Polizei gewalt.



Am Donnerstag? Kein einziger.


----------



## Kuya (3. Oktober 2010)

Hmm.. naja wie gesagt ich wohne nicht in Stuttgart.. kann nur durch Videos schließen.
Aber ich glaube generell bei politischen Dingen hat ein großteil der Bürger einfach schon lange resigniert. 

Hab dieses schön Bild im Kopf, von einem Raum voller Politiker, die sich zu Tränen lachen, über die dumme Naivität des Volkes. 

So.. haha.. die dummen Demonstranten werden durch ihre eigenen Steuergelder verprügelt.


----------



## Thoor (3. Oktober 2010)

Eines will noch gesagt sein: Diese Demonstranten stellen nicht das Volk dar. Diese sind eine Minderheit des Volkes welche mit einem demokratisch entschiedenen Projekt nicht einverstanden sind. Aber anstatt wie erwachsene Menschen zu handeln gehen sie hin, blockieren trotzköpfig die Bauarbeiten und pöbeln die Polizei an. Und dann wundert man sich wenn man halt grob angefasst wird... da kann man echt nur noch sagen: selber Schuld. Ich versteh nicht wie ihr euch über so etwas aufregt das im Grunde eine ganz normale Reaktion seitens der Polizei darstellt.... die Polizei ist dazu da Sicherheit, Ordnung und Stabilität zu sichern und wenn jetzt ein paar Menschen das Gefühl haben sie müssen dagegen aufwiegeln sind sie eben selber Schuld...


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. Oktober 2010)

Du hast ein sehr trauriges Bild Kuya... wirklich Schade...


----------



## Gerti (3. Oktober 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Eines will noch gesagt sein: Diese Demonstranten stellen nicht das Volk dar. Diese sind eine Minderheit des Volkes welche mit einem demokratisch entschiedenen Projekt nicht einverstanden sind. Aber anstatt wie erwachsene Menschen zu handeln gehen sie hin, blockieren trotzköpfig die Bauarbeiten und pöbeln die Polizei an. Und dann wundert man sich wenn man halt grob angefasst wird... da kann man echt nur noch sagen: selber Schuld. Ich versteh nicht wie ihr euch über so etwas aufregt das im Grunde eine ganz normale Reaktion seitens der Polizei darstellt.... die Polizei ist dazu da Sicherheit, Ordnung und Stabilität zu sichern und wenn jetzt ein paar Menschen das Gefühl haben sie müssen dagegen aufwiegeln sind sie eben selber Schuld...



Schön, aber das ist nicht der schwarze Block oder irgendwelche Nazis.
Es sind Kinder und Rentner dabei, da balltert man nicht mal eben mit CS Gas und Wasserwerfern rein... da kann man nicht sein "Schwarzer Block Standard Programm" abfahren. Ein wenig Rücksicht sollte man schon nehmen und einen Unterschied machen, gegen wen man gerade im Einsatz ist.

Und ich weiß nicht, ob man sowas hier auf anderen Demos auch gerade zu Gesicht bekommt:
http://www.nerdcore.de/wp/2010/09/30/polizeigewalt-beim-stuttgarter-21-protest/


----------



## Thoor (3. Oktober 2010)

Dann nehm ich ab jetzt zu jeder Demo kleine Kinder mit weil dann kann ich ja machen was ich will...


----------



## Konov (3. Oktober 2010)

Gerti schrieb:


> Schön, aber das ist nicht der schwarze Block oder irgendwelche Nazis.
> Es sind Kinder und Rentner dabei, da balltert man nicht mal eben mit CS Gas und Wasserwerfern rein... da kann man nicht sein "Schwarzer Block Standard Programm" abfahren. Ein wenig Rücksicht sollte man schon nehmen und einen Unterschied machen, gegen wen man gerade im Einsatz ist.
> 
> Und ich weiß nicht, ob man sowas hier auf anderen Demos auch gerade zu Gesicht bekommt:
> http://www.nerdcore....ter-21-protest/



Fällt dann wohl ungefähr in die Kategorie Kollateralschäden...

Sowas ist natürlich extrem und auch absolut inakzeptabel, aber wenn man die ganze Demonstration mit allen seinen Teilnehmern, Seiten, Gefahrenquellen und Faktoren objektiv betrachtet... dann wohl Kollateralschaden. Klar, dass die Polizei nicht bei jeder einzelnen Bewegung aufpassen kann, dass niemandem was passiert.

Das ist in so einer Situation einfach unmöglich.


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (3. Oktober 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Das ist eben genau falsch, der Wille des Volkes heisst nicht das *paar 100* demonstrieren gehen wenns ihnen nicht passt... *der wille des volkes wurde bei einer demokratischen wahl überprüft*, und nur weils einer *minderheit* nicht passt kann man nicht einfach das projekt *welches korrekt entwickelt wurde* sausen lassen



Will heißen, dass der deutsche Bürger sich gar nicht aufzuregen braucht, wenn mal wieder was in der Politik nach hinten losgeht - schließlich hat er die regierenden Parteien gewählt? Die Einstellung ist natürlich der Hammer und so kann auch viel bewegt werden. 
Zudem sind ein Beitrag über dir ein paar schöne Zitate was an dem Projekt alles *un*korrekt entwickelt wurde.

Übrigens - vielleicht ist es interessant mal zu hören, aber laut Umfrage sprechen sich schätzungsweise 51 % *gegen* das Projekt aus. Zudem sind 50k Demonstranten nicht nur ein paar Hanserl, sondern eine ganze Menge, wenn man bedenkt, dass Stuttgart "gerademal" 561.299 Einwohner hat.

Aber das ist ja alles Wurscht, ignorieren wir das einfach und gehen wieder zum leidigen Thema über, ob die Polizei nun zu gewaltbereit reagiert hat oder nicht. Darüber wurde bis jetzt ja nur sieben Seiten lang "diskutiert", oder sich sieben Seiten lang schon im Kreis gedreht.


----------



## Ohrensammler (3. Oktober 2010)

Gnaba_Hustefix schrieb:


> Übrigens - vielleicht ist es interessant mal zu hören, aber laut Umfrage sprechen sich schätzungsweise 51 % *gegen* das Projekt aus. Zudem sind 50k Demonstranten nicht nur ein paar Hanserl, sondern eine ganze Menge, wenn man bedenkt, dass Stuttgart "gerademal" 561.299 Einwohner hat.



Lol eine Umfrage, wer die wohl gefälscht hat.
Interessant wäre ausserdem zu wissen: 51% von was ?

51% des Schwarzen Blocks

51% der Anwohner

51% der Stuttgarter

51% der Baden Würtemberger

51% der Deustchen

51% deiner Freunde 

??


----------



## Thoor (3. Oktober 2010)

lest übrigens mal die Kommentare unten dran von dem video das kürzlich gepostet wurde... da labern irgendwelche vollhorste von polizeigewalt, polizeistaat und schreien nach einem bürgerkrieg... die sollten sich einfach nur schämen so ne scheisse in einem so gesicherten land wie deutschland zu verzapfen... die sollte man alle mal nach nordkorea stecken, dann wüssten sie mal was polizeigewalt ist...


----------



## Grushdak (3. Oktober 2010)

Kuya schrieb:


> Das ist ja nicht der Kritikpunkt.
> Es geht ja wohl darum, dass du als Polizist bei 9/10 Demos auf der "falschen" Seite stehst, und die Bürger vom Bahnhof wegprügeln musst, ...


Kannst Du bitte endlich mal aufhören, mit Deiner provozierenden Art Öl ins Feuer zu kippen - 
obwohl sich zuvor die Diskussion hier schon gelegt hatte?
Ansonsten ist hier schnell Pause angesagt!

Die Polizei hätte niemanden "wegprügeln" müssen, wenn Leute wie Du mal Ihren Verstand benutzt hätten -
und freundlichem Bitten nachgekommen wären.

Und von mir aus fahr dahin und provoziere.
Damit wären wir hier im Forum wahrscheinlich längerfristig eher ein Problem los - Dein Provozieren!

Und zu dem Für und Gegen von Stuttgart ...
Habe erst heute wieder einen aus Stuttgart getroffen - und er ist auch für das Bauvorhaben.
Egal wen ich treffe/kenne, er/sie ist dafür.

Was ich bei den ganzen Demos nur schade finde, daß das Motto/der Sinn durch Blödmänner
in den Hintergrund gerät.


----------



## TheEwanie (3. Oktober 2010)

Ich versteh nich so richtig warum die das eig. machen.


----------



## Olliruh (3. Oktober 2010)

awon du probierst es aber auch mit allen mitteln 
warte doch einfach auf die nachtschwärmer da kommen die posts so oder so zusammen


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (4. Oktober 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Lol eine Umfrage, wer die wohl gefälscht hat.
> Interessant wäre ausserdem zu wissen: 51% von was ?



Wenn die Stern-Umfragen alle so unglaubwürdig und gefälscht wären, dann dürften ihre wöchentlichen Wahltrendumfrage (Welche Partei würden Sie wählen) ebenfalls total nichtssagend sein - merkwürdig warum Parteien diese dann so ernst nehmen und ebenfalls merkwürdig warum sich diese Umfragen sogut mit den Wahlergebnissen decken. 

Sicher waren das alles nur Glücksgriffe. Oder die Stern hat die schlechte Angewohnheit sich bei jeder Wahl einzumischen und die Wahlergebnisse zu fälschen!


----------



## Ohrensammler (4. Oktober 2010)

Gnaba_Hustefix schrieb:


> Wenn die Stern-Umfragen alle so unglaubwürdig und gefälscht wären, dann dürften ihre wöchentlichen Wahltrendumfrage (Welche Partei würden Sie wählen) ebenfalls total nichtssagend sein - merkwürdig warum Parteien diese dann so ernst nehmen und ebenfalls merkwürdig warum sich diese Umfragen sogut mit den Wahlergebnissen decken.




ich wüsste dann erst recht gern auf welche Gruppe sich die 51% beziehen.


----------



## vollmi (4. Oktober 2010)

Kuya schrieb:


> Das ist ja nicht der Kritikpunkt.
> Es geht ja wohl darum, dass du als Polizist bei 9/10 Demos auf der "falschen" Seite stehst, und die Bürger vom Bahnhof wegprügeln musst, damit die Baufirmen nicht fürs Grillen bezahlt werden, sondern ihren besch..eidenen Job machen.
> 
> Ich meine, dereb Job dort ist es den Willen "einzelner" (Politiker) über den Willen der vielen (Volk) durchzusetzen, an dem Punkt ist die Demokratie der Diktatur gewichen.



Deren Job ist aber auch nicht einer Minderheit zu helfen gegen das Gesetz zu verstossen.

Wenn jemand auf MEINEM Boden das Gefühl hat demonstrieren zu müssen, wäre ich auch froh wenn die Polizei das unterbindet und nicht mithilft MEINEN Boden zu besetzen.

Demonstrieren kann man ja gegen Stuttgart-21. Aber auf öffentlichem Grund! Und das ist da wo jetzt demonstriert wird ja offenbar nicht der Fall.


----------



## shadow24 (4. Oktober 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> ich wüsste dann erst recht gern auf welche Gruppe sich die 51% beziehen.




????solltest vlt mal den link lesen,den er gepostetd hat...hab mal aus seinem link die ersten drei sätze rauskopiert:
Der milliardenschwere Umbau des Stuttgarter Hauptbahnhofs, der seit Wochen auch bundesweit für Schlagzeilen sorgt, wird von der Mehrheit der Baden-Württemberger abgelehnt. Auf die Frage, ob sie für das Großprojekt seien, antworteten in der _stern_-Umfrage 51 Prozent mit "nein" und 26 Prozent mit "ja". 23 Prozent waren unentschieden ("weiß nicht"). Noch eindeutiger ist die Ablehnung in der Hauptstadt des Bundeslandes selbst: Zwei Drittel (67 Prozent) der befragten Stuttgarter sind gegen den Umbau des Bahnhofs, 30 Prozent dafür und 3 Prozent unentschieden.

ich persönlich bin da hin-und hergerissen...also eine abgeschlossene Baumaßnahme sollte eigentlich nicht mehr ziel einer demo sein,aber wenn sich eklatante fehler,gerade in der höhe der gesamtsumme für das projekt(11 mrd statt 3 mrd euro), einschleichen,sollte es doch möglich sein darauf hinzuweisen...auch als demonstration,wenn nichts anderes fruchtet...

das die demo so eskaliert ist, ist natürlich scheisse udn darf so auch nicht passieren,obwohl ich jetzt nicht die böse polizei angreifen will,die da auch ihren extradienst schieben müssen udn auch lieber ganz woanders wären,als direkt vor demonstranten die auch gerne mal aus allernächster nähe auf die polizei einschreien udn diese provozieren...

und wie schon einige geschrieben haben:1. beweg ich meinen arsch weg wenn die polizei dazu auffordert udn mit räumung droht,denn wenn ich mich in dem moment weiger, demonstrier ich nicht mehr friedlich und 2. stell ich mich nicht einem wasserwerfer in den weg wenn der aktiv wird,denn das ist nicht mutig,sondern ganz einfach dumm...


----------



## skyline930 (4. Oktober 2010)

Ganz ehrlich? Wenn man als Demonstrant auf die Fressluke bekommt, ist man selber schuld. Die Polizei wird nicht mit Schlagstöcken bewaffnet alles umholzen, wenn alles so friedlich war. 
Und wenn man merkt das die Demonstration zu eskalieren beginnt, aber doch dableiben will dann steht man nicht ganz vorne rum. Wenn da einer ganz vorne rumsteht, während die Leute um den rum aggressiv werden, dann wissen die Polizisten (verständlicherweise) nicht, ob er nicht auch gleich loslegt. Von da her, Demonstrieren und erwarten dass man nicht mal umgeholzt wird ist Schwachsinn. Entweder werdet euren Frust los und demonstriert, oder seid ruhig und heult nicht danach. 
Außerdem: Polizist ist auch nur ein Beruf, und denkt nicht dass die eine so starke "Entscheidungsgewalt" haben. Die sagen Haut ab hier, und wenn das nicht hilft bekommen die die Anweisung zum räumen von oben, und tun dann auch nur Ihren Job.


----------



## Lari (4. Oktober 2010)

So, die Stuttgart 21 Gegner streben die Auflösung des Landtags an, benötigen dafür die Stimmen/Unterschriften von über einer Millionen Wahlberechtigter BaWü'ler. Da es über 7 Millionen Wahlberechtiger gibt, und "laut einer stern-Umfrage" 51% der BaWü'ler dagegen sind sollt edas ja ein Klacks werden.
Jetzt können wir mal sehen, wieviele wirklich dahinterstehen.


----------



## Ohrensammler (4. Oktober 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> So, die Stuttgart 21 Gegner streben die Auflösung des Landtags an, benötigen dafür die Stimmen/Unterschriften von über einer Millionen Wahlberechtigter BaWü'ler. Da es über 7 Millionen Wahlberechtiger gibt, und "laut einer stern-Umfrage" 51% der BaWü'ler dagegen sind sollt edas ja ein Klacks werden.
> Jetzt können wir mal sehen, wieviele wirklich dahinterstehen.



Ui da bin ich ja mal gespannt. Sollte, wie du schon sagst, ja eigentlich kein Problem sein, wo ja angeblich halb Baden Württemberg gegen S21 ist


----------



## Valinar (4. Oktober 2010)

Sehe es nicht mit viel Freude das in den letzten Jahren jedes größere Bauvorhaben bekämpft wird.
Sollten die das schaffen mit der Auflösung des Landtages dann gute Nacht.
Sehs schon kommen das die Grünen den Minister stellen...Horror.
Erst wars FDP jetzt die Grünen und wenn die enttäuschen rennen dann die 10-15% Wähler zu den Linken ohne mal das Programm zu lesen.
Da sind mir Nichtwähler lieber.

Ich bin der überzeugung das der Abbruch des baues für ganz Deutschland schlecht wäre weil man dann kaum noch etwas Bauen kann.
Mich wunderts eigentlich auch das die Grünen und Linken ständig von den Baukosten reden.
Ständig müssen hier Straßen,Brücken,Tunnel und Schienen und was weis ich anders gebaut werden weil dort Molche,Ratten,Fledermäuse und Vögel leben.
Das kostet zig Millarden im Jahr und darüber beschweren sie sich nicht...bei aller Tierliebe aber auch da gibts Grenzen.
Jetzt wird die Bahn erstmal verklagt weil sie paar Bäume gefällt hat.
Der Bahnchef bekommt Morddrohungen und seine Familie wird auch bedroht.
Lächerlich und Traurig das ganze Thema.


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. Oktober 2010)

Ist der alte Bahnhof jetzt überhaupt noch benutzbar?


----------



## Darussios (4. Oktober 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> So, die Stuttgart 21 Gegner streben die Auflösung des Landtags an, benötigen dafür die Stimmen/Unterschriften von über einer Millionen Wahlberechtigter BaWü'ler. Da es über 7 Millionen Wahlberechtiger gibt, und "laut einer stern-Umfrage" 51% der BaWü'ler dagegen sind sollt edas ja ein Klacks werden.
> Jetzt können wir mal sehen, wieviele wirklich dahinterstehen.



Gehen die rum und sammeln auf Marktplätzen Unterschriften oder kann man sich aus dem Internet ein Formular ziehen und es zu denen schicken?
Würde vielleicht die Badenwürttemberger hier im Forum interessieren und da bin ich dann auch gespannt, ob das was wird.

Mfg


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (4. Oktober 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ui da bin ich ja mal gespannt. Sollte, wie du schon sagst, ja eigentlich kein Problem sein, wo ja angeblich halb Baden Württemberg gegen S21 ist



Weil jemand gegen S21 ist, muss er auch für die Auflösung des Landtages sein? 

Aber gespannt wie das ausgehen wird, bin ich auch. Aber...am Ende kann man ja noch behaupten, dass das Ergebnis gefälscht sei.


----------



## Potpotom (4. Oktober 2010)

Was dieser ganze Bullshit jetzt noch extra kostet... nachher verpulvern wir etliche Millionen Steuergelder, eben weil das Ding nicht gebaut wird. Ganz ganz grosses Kino.

Dann nochmal ein paar Milliönchen weil der alte Kopfbahnhof ja so oder so umgebaut werden muss... jippie...


----------



## Lari (4. Oktober 2010)

Darussios schrieb:


> Gehen die rum und sammeln auf Marktplätzen Unterschriften oder kann man sich aus dem Internet ein Formular ziehen und es zu denen schicken?
> Würde vielleicht die Badenwürttemberger hier im Forum interessieren und da bin ich dann auch gespannt, ob das was wird.
> 
> Mfg



Ich habe lediglich die Information von spiegel.de , dass sie es versuchen wollen. Wie genau: Keine Ahnung.


----------



## Darussios (4. Oktober 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Ich habe lediglich die Information von spiegel.de , dass sie es versuchen wollen. Wie genau: Keine Ahnung.



Ich war inzwischen in der Stadt und da waren einige S21-Gegner, die ein paar Schilder, die für eine Unterschriftenaktion warben, schonmal rumtrugen, aber sie haben noch nicht gesammelt, es kommt wohl noch.


----------



## shadow24 (5. Oktober 2010)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Was dieser ganze Bullshit jetzt noch extra kostet... nachher verpulvern wir etliche Millionen Steuergelder, eben weil das Ding nicht gebaut wird. Ganz ganz grosses Kino.
> 
> Dann nochmal ein paar Milliönchen weil der alte Kopfbahnhof ja so oder so umgebaut werden muss... jippie...




jo,aber lieber die paar milliönchen als diese summen...und von der produktivität ganz zu schweigen:
http://www.welt.de/d...efuerchten.html 

vor allem lässt sich die Fertigstellung des neuen Bahnhofs laut diesem artikel nicht vor 2025(!!!!) realisieren....das sind noch 15 Jahre.und man weiss bei grossprojekten, dass die immer noch etwas länger brauchen.also kann man in 20 Jahren mit der Fertigstellung rechnen...astrein...


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (5. Oktober 2010)

Keiner weiß was in 20 Jahren alles passiert. Wenn dieser Bahnhof ausgebaut werden muss, muss er ausgebaut werden. Das natürlich die Steuerzahl dafür aufkommen sollen zum Teil, finde ich ne Frechheit. Es ist ein Bahnhof. Das interessante daran ist ja die Aussage der Bahn. Denn sie finden das was die Demonstranten machen, nicht toll. Denn es ist eine Entscheidung es unternehmens und nicht des Staates oder was sie mal sagten. Ahzo ... gut wenn unsere Steuergelder für Projekte wie sowas verwendt werden, ist es ok. Wenn wir sagen "NEIN" ist es nicht ok ... gute Einstellung zu STeuergeldern 

Aber das Projekt ist mir an sich egal. Ich lebe nicht in Stugart und mir ist es auch völlig egal ober der Bahnhof nun steht oder nicht, deswegen fährt bei mir hier der Zug auch nicht eher ab  Was aber fakt ist, ist doch dass Umfrage nur Umfragen sind und zwar als wichtig angesehen werden, aber nur etwas Wiederspiegeln. Keine wirklichen Ergebnisse sind und Spiegel ist was umfragen angeht, ja wie einige Umfragen halt. Wer mit macht, macht mit und fertig und ob es nun wirklich wichtig ist oder nicht, man kreuzt ja oder nein an, ob diese Leute dann abstimmen gehen, wenn es dazu kommt ... taja das ist was anderes und es wurde schon einmal ein Bürgerentscheid abgelehnt, weil er rechtswidrig war oder so.

Aber so sehr interessiert mich der Bahnhof eh nicht und was dort passiert ist, ist nicht dass erste mal passiert. Als wäre es schrecklich, dass die Polizei so vorgeht. Wenn ich die Jahre zurück denke, gibt es sowas immer und immer wieder und dennoch Leben wir in keinem Polizeistaat. Ich find es richtig, dass die Polizei auch bei sich sucht und man so auch Leute zur Rechenschaft zieht, die über die Strenge geschlagen haben. Aber wir, die nicht dabei waren oder die Medien, sollten sich da rauhalten. Weil die garnicht wirklich sowas auswerten und die ganzen Bilder. Naja die Leute greifen doch zur Handycam, wenn es passiert ist und nicht vorher und zeigen, wenn es schon zur Aussreichtung kommt. Ich meine, dann ist es eh zuspät. Das davor und der Auslöser ist aber wichtig. Dennoch Demonstrationen haben immer Zündstoff und ob nun 90% Friedlicher sind oder 99,9% ist egal. 1er langt zu, und es kann zu Problemen kommen. Denn wenn einer 1 Stein wirft, ein Knaller etc. machen es am Ende auch andere und das kann reichen. 

Das wir aber solche Probleme mit Demonstrationen und Polizeigewalt haben, ist doch nichts neues. Mal waren es die Demonstranten selbst, mal ist die Polizei zu weit gegangen usw. Das wird immer so sein. Das wird sich nie ändern und nur schwer. Nur müssen beide Seiten ihre Schlüsse ziehen und Leute bestrafen, die falsch gehandelt haben.


----------



## Lari (7. Oktober 2010)

Ihr erinnert euch doch wahrscheinlich an den armen armen Kerl mit den blutenden Augen? Der ja nur zwei Jugendlichen helfen wollte, die vom Wasserwerfer getroffen wurden...
Mhm, Pustekuchen. Es gibt ein Video auf dem er zu sehen ist, wie er mit Gegenständen wirft auf der Demo.
Der Artikel auf spiegel.de: Spiegel.de
Steht ihr immer noch hinter der "Polizeigewalt!" Aussage? Oder rückt es doch langsam in ein etwas anderes Licht?


----------



## Falathrim (7. Oktober 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Ihr erinnert euch doch wahrscheinlich an den armen armen Kerl mit den blutenden Augen? Der ja nur zwei Jugendlichen helfen wollte, die vom Wasserwerfer getroffen wurden...
> Mhm, Pustekuchen. Es gibt ein Video auf dem er zu sehen ist, wie er mit Gegenständen wirft auf der Demo.
> Der Artikel auf spiegel.de: Spiegel.de
> Steht ihr immer noch hinter der "Polizeigewalt!" Aussage? Oder rückt es doch langsam in ein etwas anderes Licht?



Oho...er wirft mit Haselnüssen. 
Okay, das ist ein Grund ihm mit voller Wucht den Wasserwerferstrahl ins Gesicht zu pfeffern.
Ja, er hat auf falsche Weise demonstriert.
Ja, es war immer noch Polizeigewalt. Kinder zusammenknüppeln ist eben Polizeigewalt, da kann ein Opi der rechtmäßig (lawl) blind geballert wurde auch nichts dran ändern.
Der Polizeieinsatz war unverhältnismäßig, punkt.


----------



## Lari (7. Oktober 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Der Polizeieinsatz war unverhältnismäßig, punkt.



Seh ich anders, Punkt


----------



## vollmi (7. Oktober 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Der Polizeieinsatz war unverhältnismäßig, punkt.



Was wäre denn verhältnismässig gewesen? Deiner Meinung nach?


----------



## Konov (7. Oktober 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Kinder zusammenknüppeln ist eben Polizeigewalt



Hast du eine Quelle in Form bewegter Bilder die das belegt? Ich habe solche Bilder in der Wochenlangen Debatte jedenfalls nicht gesehen...
Es erzählt nur immer irgendjemand was er meint gesehen zu haben...


----------



## Thoor (7. Oktober 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Der Polizeieinsatz war unverhältnismäßig, punkt.



War er nicht, punkt.


----------



## Falathrim (7. Oktober 2010)

vollmi schrieb:


> Was wäre denn verhältnismässig gewesen? Deiner Meinung nach?


Nach Aufforderung wegtragen/wegdrängen. Sicherlich nichts mit Wasserwerfern und Pfefferspray und Tonfas. Das waren keine Autonomen da (selbst da ist es nicht immer angemessen, da spreche ich aus Erfahrung )



Konov schrieb:


> Hast du eine Quelle in Form bewegter Bilder die das belegt? Ich habe solche Bilder in der Wochenlangen Debatte jedenfalls nicht gesehen...
> Es erzählt nur immer irgendjemand was er meint gesehen zu haben...


Nicht? Youtube hilft vielleicht, wer weiß



Thoor schrieb:


> War er nicht, punkt.


Und da scheiden sich die Geister


----------



## Thoor (7. Oktober 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Und da scheiden sich die Geister



Gratuliere du hasts erkannt


----------



## vollmi (7. Oktober 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Nach Aufforderung wegtragen/wegdrängen. Sicherlich nichts mit Wasserwerfern und Pfefferspray und Tonfas. Das waren keine Autonomen da (selbst da ist es nicht immer angemessen,



das funktioniert vielleicht bei 10 Stück. Aber bei 100ten? Wenn man die weggetragen hat sind die nächsten schonwieder auf dem Gelände auf dem sie nichts zu suchen haben weils privat ist.


----------



## Lari (7. Oktober 2010)

Zum Thema Youtube und Videos:
Da haben soviele Polizisten Privat-Videos gedreht, dass man beide Seiten und ihre Fehler sehen kann...


----------



## Falathrim (7. Oktober 2010)

vollmi schrieb:


> das funktioniert vielleicht bei 10 Stück. Aber bei 100ten? Wenn man die weggetragen hat sind die nächsten schonwieder auf dem Gelände auf dem sie nichts zu suchen haben weils privat ist.



Hat beim Castor 2008 wunderbar funktioniert. Da saßen wir mit nem ganzen Haufen Leuten vorm Zwischenlager und die Polizei hat uns eingekesselt und dann einen nach dem anderen weggetragen. Der einzige der danach wütend war war ich, weil sie aus Übereifer (okay, bei mir sind sie rabiat vorgegangen, aber ich war auch schwarz gekleidet und halbvermummt und hab bei der kleinsten Berührung angefangen vor Schmerzen zu schreien - hinter uns filmte das Spiegel-Filmteam - ) meinen Gürtel zerrissen haben und deswegen meine viel zu weite Hose konstant rutschte. Danach war keiner verletzt und kein Aufschrei ging durch die Medien. Es geht also auch anders...aber anscheinend nicht in Süddeutschland, wo das mit Protesten ja allgemein eher schwierig ist (zu süddeutschen Bullen hab ich vom selben Castor noch eine weniger harmlose Geschichte )

@Lari: Polizisten drehen keine Privatvideos. Aber jede Hundertschaft hat 3-5 Kameramänner dabei, die die Menge filmen um die Videos später nach "bekannten Gesichtern" abzuscannen. Sowas nennt man Terrorismusbekämpfung. Anscheinend gibt es sogar Leute, die die Videos später wirklich komplett durchgehen, da ich mal, als ich einen Platzverweis bekommen habe und sie meine Personalien kontrolliert haben mithören konnte, wie sie mein "Bewegungsprofil" auf Demonstrationen vorgelesen haben...und da waren durchaus welche dabei, bei denen ich nicht von der Polizei aufgegriffen wurde.
Das ist allerdings auch einige Jahre her - wobei ich nun wieder Lust darauf bekomme, ein bischen Demoaction zu haben D:


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (7. Oktober 2010)

"Seit ich weiß dass Steine Mineralien enthalten befürworte ich jeden friedlichen Demonstranten der Steine wirft."


----------



## Konov (7. Oktober 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Nicht? Youtube hilft vielleicht, wer weiß



Na verstehst du nicht... du kannst hier keine Behauptungen in den Raum stellen, ohne sie zu belegen?
Du kannst nicht erwarten dass man den Behauptungen glauben schenkt... einfach auf YouTube verweisen kann jeder. Ein entsprechendes Video habe ich dort jedenfalls nicht gefunden.




Falathrim schrieb:


> Das ist allerdings auch einige Jahre her - wobei ich nun wieder Lust darauf bekomme, ein bischen Demoaction zu haben D:



Klingt irgendwie so, als wärst du nur wegen der Action da.


----------



## Lari (7. Oktober 2010)

@ Falathrim:
Was soviel heisst wie du bekommst nur das zu sehen, was du sollst oder sehen willst.


----------



## Falathrim (7. Oktober 2010)

Konov schrieb:


> Klingt irgendwie so, als wärst du nur wegen der Action da.


Inzwischen vielleicht  Ich war seit ca. einem Jahr nicht mehr auf einer Demonstration, nicht zu reden von einer Großdemonstration, da ich inzwischen deutlich liberaler von meiner politischen Einstellung her bin. Früher habe ich mich als "sehr links" bzw. linksradikal bezeichnet und Sprüche wie "nie wieder Deutschland" und "Hass, Hass, Hass wie noch nie, All Cops are *******, A***" skandiert, die ich inzwischen sicher nicht mehr in den Mund nehme. Zu der Zeit war ich wegen der Aussage auf Antifa-Demos. Um ein (in meinem Fall friedliches) Zeichen gegen diverse Umstände (wie den heute schon wieder vergessenen Doppelparagraphen 129) zu demonstrieren. Heute gehe ich noch auf Anti-Atom-Demonstrationen etc. 
Und heute würde ich auf eine Antifa-Demo nur noch wegen dem unheimlich witzigen und adrenalingeladenen Katz-und-Maus-Spiel mit der Polizei gehen, ja.



Lari schrieb:


> @ Falathrim:
> Was soviel heisst wie du bekommst nur das zu sehen, was du sollst oder sehen willst.


Muss leider sagen dass ich das nun nicht verstanden habe. Erläuterung? (:


----------



## Thoor (7. Oktober 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Früher habe ich mich als "sehr links" bzw. linksradikal bezeichnet und Sprüche wie "nie wieder Deutschland" und "Hass, Hass, Hass wie noch nie, All Cops are *******, A***" skandiert, die ich inzwischen sicher nicht mehr in den Mund nehme. Zu der Zeit war ich wegen der Aussage auf Antifa-Demos.



Und solche Leute wollen hier über Polizeigewalt und co diskutieren... mag ja sein das du dich geändert hast, aber wärst du in der rechten Szene gewesen würdest du jetzt Sprüche zu hören bekommen wie "scheiss fascho, ändert sich eh nie...".... 

BTW sind sprüche wie "nie wieder deutschland" und allg. der momentan herrschende linkfaschismus auf gleicher ebene wie rechter abschaum von daher ists eig latte wer aufs maul bekommt....

tut mir leid für ot, wollt ich nur loswerden...


----------



## Schrottinator (7. Oktober 2010)

Meiner Meinung nach ist das einzige schlechte an Stuttgart 21 der Egoismus der Demonstranten, die lieber ein "Pseudodenkmal" haben wollen als dass zukünftige Generationen mit einer verbesserten Infrastruktur und wesentlich mehr Jobs leben können. Diese Demonstranten sind einzig und allein ignorante Egoisten, die nur motzen, weil sie mit Veränderungen in ihrer ach so heilen Welt nicht zurecht kommen! Ich wette, die meisten wissen nichtmal aus welchem grund sie gegen Stuttgart 21 sind.


----------



## BlizzLord (7. Oktober 2010)

Als ich das Video gesehn hab wo die Frau ihr Kind(!Baby!) als Schutzschild benutzen wollte...
Ich frage mich warum dürfen solche Leute frei rumlaufen?

Zur Sache allg. Wer auf Privaten Grundstück Campen geht und alle Warnungen missachtet muss halt damit rechnen das sie was abbekommen.

Wenn die so dämlich sind bitte sollen sie halt aufs Maul bekommen.
Verdient.

Und solange sie nicht mit einem MG in die Menge schießen isses mir ehrlich gesagt egal.



> Was wäre denn verhältnismässig gewesen? Deiner Meinung nach?



Vlt. sollte die Polizei eine "Gegen Demonstrations Demonstration" starten Hihi.



> Nur richtig so, wäre ja möglich Gewesen, dass die Polizisten eventuell doch von "Menschen" besetzt werden, und diese sich vielleicht weigern, die Demonstranten niederzuprügeln wenn Kinder darunter sind.



Was bist du denn für Vollidiot?
Na klar ich hol gleich meine 4 Jährige Nichte und hetz sie auf die Polizei.
Menschen wie dich sollte man wirklich einsperren. <.<
Ich hoffe das du niemals Kinder zeugst oder jemals welche gezeugt hast.

Außerdem was soll die Polizei machen wenn die Demonstranten immer näher kommen und die Polizei einkesseln?
Warten bis sie grün und blau geschlagen wurden?
Denk mal nach kleiner fals du so etwas noch beherrschst.


----------



## Falathrim (7. Oktober 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Und solche Leute wollen hier über Polizeigewalt und co diskutieren... mag ja sein das du dich geändert hast, aber wärst du in der rechten Szene gewesen würdest du jetzt Sprüche zu hören bekommen wie "scheiss fascho, ändert sich eh nie..."....


Inwiefern? Wie gesagt, ich war nie gewalttätig und ich habe nie erlebt, dass die Gewalt von "meinen Leuten" ausging. Und ich hab einiges abbekommen...wenn auch im Gegensatz zu Freunden noch recht wenig.



> BTW sind sprüche wie "nie wieder deutschland" und allg. der momentan herrschende linkfaschismus auf gleicher ebene wie rechter abschaum von daher ists eig latte wer aufs maul bekommt....



Nichts ist auf gleicher Stufe mit Rechtsextremismus. Antifas sind zu nem guten Teil Idioten, keine Frage...aber sie wollen, trotz verblendeter und utopischer Ansichten, immer noch das beste für alle Menschen, während Rechtsradikale nur das beste für eine bestimmte Gruppe auf Kosten anderer wollen D:

aber BTT:


> Als ich das Video gesehn hab wo die Frau ihr Kind(!Baby!) als Schutzschild benutzen wollte...
> Ich frage mich warum dürfen solche Leute frei rumlaufen?


Als Schutzschild? Oder um zu zeigen dass sie wehrlos ist und auf ihr Kind aufpasst?


----------



## BlizzLord (7. Oktober 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Als Schutzschild? Oder um zu zeigen dass sie wehrlos ist und auf ihr Kind aufpasst?



Warum rennt die dumme Schachtel dann mit ihren Kind auf eine Demonstration?
Und Weshalb verlässt sie die Demonstration nicht einfach?
Sondern läuft Provozierend auf die Polizei zu?
(mit der Meute)

Einfach eine unglaubliche schlechte Mutter.


----------



## Falathrim (8. Oktober 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Warum rennt die dumme Schachtel dann mit ihren Kind auf eine Demonstration?


Warum nicht? Eine Demonstration ist nicht per definitionem etwas, bei dem es Riot gibt. Es war eine Demo zum Schutz eines Parkes, nicht eine Demo zur Befreiung von R.A.F.-Terroristen



> Und Weshalb verlässt sie die Demonstration nicht einfach?


Menschen setzen Zeichen


> Sondern läuft Provozierend auf die Polizei zu?
> (mit der Meute)


Wieder: Warum nicht? Ich glaube wiederum nicht, dass das eine Riotattacke à la G8-Gipfel war, bei der 250 Leute auf die Polizeireihe zugestürmt sind und ihre Wackersteine haben fliegen lassen, sondern eher eine unaggressive Geste, ein Zeichen in Richtung des viel skandierten Spruches "Wir sind firedlich was seid ihr?" Das kann man auch mit Kind im Arm machen, wenn man nicht davon ausgeht, dass man dafür gleich ne Ladung Wasser und noch eine passende Dosis Reizgas ins G'sicht bekommt. 



> Einfach eine unglaubliche schlechte Mutter.


Eine schlechte Mutter definiert sich an solchen Aktionen? Ich erlebe schlechte Mütter tagtäglich in gutbürgerlichen Haushalten, die sich gar nicht vorstellen könnten, ihr Kind mit auf eine Demonstration zu nehmen. Unsere Powerranger mit den grün-weißen Partybussen haben wenigstens noch Skrupel, einem Kind Schaden zuzufügen (immerhin das), eine Mutter kann das sehr viel besser...und auf eine Demo muss es das Kind dafür nicht nehmen, dafür reicht der allsonntägliche Gang in den Gottesdienst.


----------



## Scharamo (8. Oktober 2010)

Uktawa schrieb:


> Wie einige von euch sicherlich shcon in den Nachrichten gesehen haben ist die Polizei nun gewaltsam gegen die Stuttgart-21 Gegener vor gegangen.
> Ein massives Aufgebot von Polizisten (vermummt und in "Prügeluniform") ging mit Wasserwerfern, Tränengas und Faustgewalt gegen die friedlichen Demonstranten vor.
> Wie kann es sein das ein Bauprojekt (das völlig umstritten ist) vor die Rechte und Wünsche der Bürger gesetzt wird. Hat die Politik vergessen das sie vom Volk für das Volk gewählt wurde und nicht für irgendwelche Industriemagnaten und Bauspekulanten?
> Was ist da los in Stuttgart und warum werden die Proteste nicht erhört?
> ...



Nunja es ist ja so das es auch viele Menschen in der Bevölkerung gibt die das Projekt S21 begrüssen.

 Ich persönlich kann nicht verstehn warum Stuttgart einen neunen Bahnhof für X Milliarden braucht. Aber vll. bietet S21 für das Geld halt einfach genug. Ich kenne leider nicht die Argumente der Partei die für das Projekt ist.


----------



## BlizzLord (8. Oktober 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> > Warum nicht? Eine Demonstration ist nicht per definitionem etwas, bei dem es Riot gibt. Es war eine Demo zum Schutz eines Parkes, nicht eine Demo zur Befreiung von R.A.F.-Terroristen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du bist einfach ein Respektloses Arschloch.
(von mir aus können die Mods mir jetzt ne Pause geben das musste raus  )
Damit ist die Diskussion beendet.


----------



## Falathrim (8. Oktober 2010)

Von meiner Seite her muss es dafür keine Pause geben. Aber auf deine Argumente eingehen tu ich trotzdem (Selbst wenn die Diskussion für dich beendet ist):



> Vlt. weil eine Demonstration IMMER in Gewalt enden kann?
> (durch Leute die einfach nur zu dumm zum klar denken sind)


Wow. Wenn ich über die Straße gehe KANN mich auch ein Auto überfahren, weil sich ein Besoffener hinter das Steuer gesetzt hat. Willst du jetzt Müttern verbieten, mit ihren Kindern über die Straße zu gehen? Natürlich ist das Beispiel polemisch, aber einer Mutter untersagen, dass sie auf eine Demonstration geht bzw. ihr zu unterstellen, dass sie deswegen eine schlechte Mutter ist, ist schlicht und ergreifend unmöglich. Erstens Mal hat jeder Mensch in Deutschland das Recht zu demonstrieren. Das ist im Grundgesetz verankert. Und Eltern haben das Recht, ihr Kind in der Weise zu erziehen, wie sie es für richtig halten, so lange das Kind damit nicht VORSÄTZLICH in Gefahr gebracht hat bzw. dem Kind nachweislich psychischer oder physischer Schaden zugefügt wird. Dazu zählt auch das Recht auf eine politische Bildung im Sinne der Mutter. Wenn die Mutter also meint, dass das Kind von der frühen Kindheit an lernen soll, dass es richtig ist, von der frühen Kindheit an Autoritäten in dem Sinne infrage zu stellen, wobei man nicht das Bewußtsein der Autorität verliert sondern schlicht und ergreifend die Willensbildung lernt ist nichts falsches und zeichnet keine schlechte Mutter aus. Du kannst genauso den Erzieherinnen vorwerfen, schlechte Eltern zu sein, weil sie damals zu Zeiten der Streiks im öffentlichen Dienst ebenfalls mit ihren Kindern auf die Streikkundgebungen gegangen sind. Im Wendland geht der Protest gegen Atomkraft bzw. gegen das Zwischen- und Endlager Gorleben inzwischen in die vierte Generation, und meines Wissens nach ist bisher keinen Eltern im Wendland das Sorgerecht entzogen worden, weil sie ihre Kinder schon als Babys mit zu den Blockaden genommen haben. Und die Kinder sind bei Gott nicht zu unmöglichen Hartz IV-Kindern geworden, die Tag für Tag spätrömische Dekadenz demonstrieren, sondern ganz normale, intelligente Menschen, von denen ich mit diversen befreundet bin. Einziger Unterschied zu den "normalen, gutbürgerlichen Kindern" ist eben, dass inzwischen sie die Trecker von den Eltern auf die Demos von Berlin bis Hannover fahren und nicht ihre Eltern. Das unterscheidet sich aber auch nicht von den Kindern des örtlichen CDU-Landtagskandidaten, die in der Stadt am Infostand stehen und Flyer verteilen. 
Natürlich gibt es immer Idioten auf Demonstrationen. Aber seien wir mal ehrlich: Wo gibt es das nicht? Zeig mir einen Ort auf der Welt, wo Kinder NICHT durch irgendetwas oder irgendwen in Gefahr gebracht werden. Und sei es nun der Pädophile drei Straßen weiter (An die Mods: Das ist Polemik und hoffentlich nicht verboten.)



> Achso sie setzt Zeichen indem sie das Leben ihres Kindes aufs Spiel setzt wirklich sehr gut gelungen.


Sie setzt das Leben des Kindes aufs Spiel indem sie demonstrieren geht. Ich zitiere mal dich selber:


> Übrigens deine Powerranger retten dir täglich den Arsch.
> Ohne Polizei würdest du nicht 2 Sekunden überleben weil du einfach über den Haufen geschossen/geschlagen wirst.


Ansich ist es in Deutschland noch nicht bzw. nicht mehr so, dass Menschen auf Demonstrationen sterben. Der letzte war glaube ich Benno Ohnesorg (wobei das nach einer Demo war) und davor im viel propagierten "Unrechtsstaat" DDR, nämlich am 17. Juni 1953, was ja nun immerhin schon über 57 Jahre her ist. Mit seinem Kind einen alternativen Lebensstil zu pflegen (wobei ich bezweifle, dass das sonderlich viele "Parkschützer" tun, die meisten sind aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach stockkonservative Schwaben, die mit dem Neubau eines hässlichen alten Bahnhofes nicht klarkommen, da er nicht in ihr Weltbild passt) ist nichts verwerfliches, und damit zu rechnen, dass die Polizei auf einer rein zivilen Demonstration Wasserwerfer und Pfefferspray einsetzt, erfordert fast schon hellseherische Fähigkeiten...selbst ich mit einiger Demoerfahrung kann die Demos, bei denen die Polizei diese Mittel eingesetzt hat, an einer Hand abzählen...und die meisten Demos, auf denen ich war, waren Demos mit einem massiven, formierten schwarzen Block. 


> Wenn ich weiss das die Polizei vlt. mit Wasserwerfern schießt renn ich doch nicht mit vorgehaltenem Kind auf die Wasserwerfer zu.
> Sowas macht eine verantwortungsvolle Mutter nicht.


Wie oben schon gesagt: Wasserwerfer werden in der Regel nicht gegen einen bunten Block von Zivilpersonen, von denen keine nenneswerte Gefahr ausgeht gerichtet (Ich betone: keine NENNENSWERTE Gefahr! Diese Leute waren zwar viele, aber zu 99% Zivilisten, die sich bei ernstzunehmenden Gegenmaßnahmen vonseiten der Demonstranten direkt distanziert hätten).



> Also ist es in Ordnung ein Menschenleben aufs Spiel zu setzen nur um zu zeigen "Guckt mal ich find eure Aktion voll blöd"?
> Deine Argumente sind einfach lächerlich.


Entschuldigung? Du redest hier von LEBENSGEFAHR auf einer rein zivilen Demonstration in einer der ruhigsten Städte Deutschlands. Nach deiner Logik müssten an den "Unruhetagen" im Wendland oder bei sämtlichen Demonstrationen in Städten wie Hamburg oder Berlin reihenweise Kinder umkommen, die von ihren Eltern mitgenommen wurden.

Und ich zitiere gerne zweimal:


> Übrigens deine Powerranger retten dir täglich den Arsch.
> Ohne Polizei würdest du nicht 2 Sekunden überleben weil du einfach über den Haufen geschossen/geschlagen wirst.


Die Ironie in dieser Passage war anscheinend zu triefend, um nicht sofort zu verschwinden  Wie ich schon gesagt habe ist meine Einstellung gegenüber Polizisten und dem Staat allgemein längst nicht mehr so radikal wie sie einmal war.

Uuund zu guter Letzt:


> Du bist einfach ein Respektloses Arschloch.


Glaub ma D:


----------



## vollmi (8. Oktober 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Erstens Mal hat jeder Mensch in Deutschland das Recht zu demonstrieren. Das ist im Grundgesetz verankert.



Recht auf Demonstrieren, ja. Aber auf öffentlichem Grund, nicht auf Privatgrundstücken.
Wenn du mich auf meinem Grund und Boden behinderst oder störst dann erwarte ich von der Polizei das sie mit aller nötigen Härte dagegen vorgeht.
Denn das Grundgesetz deckt nicht ab das man überall Demonstrieren darf. Und es deckt auch keine Schädigung privater Unternehmen.


----------



## Thoor (9. Oktober 2010)

Aber so wies aussieht haben sie null gelernt... sie demonstrieren wieder auf privatgrundstück, bzw. auf grundstücken auf denen sie nichts zu suchen habe... aber dann wieder rumheulen wenn die polizei ihr arbeit macht


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (9. Oktober 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> aber dann wieder rumheulen wenn die polizei ihr arbeit macht



Ich glaube nicht das es die Aufgabe der Polizei ist, Menschen mit Wasserwerfern die Augen auszuschießen


----------



## Thoor (9. Oktober 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das es die Aufgabe der Polizei ist, Menschen mit Wasserwerfern die Augen auszuschießen



Die Aufgabe der Polizei ist es Recht und Ordnung zu wahren. Nur weil ein Paar Menschen mit einem Entscheid nicht einverstanden sind können sie nicht die Millionenschweren Bauarbeiten behindern. Es wurde MEHRMALS und DEUTLICH gewarnt.... und der Opa der jetzt leider Gottes blind ist, ist auch nicht ganz so unschudlig wie er sich gibt... er wurde auf einem Video gesehen wie er Polizisten mit Gegenständen bewirft also bitte.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (9. Oktober 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> er wurde auf einem Video gesehen wie er Polizisten mit Gegenständen bewirft also bitte.



Sind die denn erblindet ?
oder haben die eventuell nicht mehr zu verkraften als ein Tag Kopfschmerzen ?
Ist ja nicht so das er Ziegelsteine benutzt hat
Nur mal so zur Info so ein Wasserwerfer hat 20 Bar druck drauf
Das ist in etwa 10mal so viel wie in einem Autoreifen
Damit kann man Knochen zerschmettern


----------



## Thoor (9. Oktober 2010)

Der Wasserwerfer war evtl. etwas übertrieben, aber was willst du machen wenn da Leute dein Grundstück belagern die null und nichts zu suchen haben? Wo kommen wir denn bitte hin wenn jeder machen kann was er will? Wenn die Polizei die Leute einfach weggedrängt hätten hätts in ner Massenschlägerei geendet... Die Polizei hat oft genug gesagt sie sollen verschwinden sonst gäbs Konsequenzen... tja wer nicht hören will hat halt Pech gehabt...


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (9. Oktober 2010)

Ich möchte ja garnicht in Frage stellen das die Polizei handeln musste, aber wie sie es getan haben war zumindest meiner Meinung nach einfach nur dumm


----------



## Thoor (9. Oktober 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Ich möchte ja garnicht in Frage stellen das die Polizei handeln musste, aber wie sie es getan haben war zumindest meiner Meinung nach einfach nur dumm



Achso, sie hätten also einfach dastehen sollen und monoton "Verlassen Sie das Gelände" stammeln sollen während sie von Demonstranten überrant werden, angepöbelt werden und am Ende gefeuert werden weil riesige Kosten entstanden sind. Als Polizist darfst du heute praktisch nichtmehr weil a) es endet in einer Massenschlägerei oder b) du bist der pöse Polizist im pösen Polizeistaat... das ist so dermassen lächerlich!


----------



## Ol@f (9. Oktober 2010)

Leute,

kommt mal wieder von der emotionalen Ebene runter! Das nützt niemandem...


Nach meinem Kenntnisstand kann man hier keine einseitigen Schuldzuweisungen vornehmen. Weder leben wir in einem Polizeistaat, noch war dies eine gewaltbereite, demonstrierende und randalierende Menschenmasse, gegen die sich die Einsatzkräfte schützen mussten.


Was da im Stuttgarter Schlosspark passiert ist, trägt nicht gerade zur Entspannung der Lage bei. Auf der einen Seite hat die Bahn als Bauherr das Recht ihr Bauvorhaben auch zu starten; immerhin ist dies durch alle (demokratisch legitmierten!) Parlamente und Planfeststellungsverfahren gegangen.

Die Polizei hat nun den Auftrag dieses Baurecht auch zu gewährleisten. Dies ist Rechtsstaatlichkeit!

Umgekehrt besitzen die Anwesenden vor Ort ein Demonstrationsrecht. Übrigens: Demos muss man nicht anmelden... Die Schüler-Demo war allerdings schon vor Beginn der Ereignisse im Schlosspark offiziell beendet. Formal gesehen war die Ansammlung der Menschen (nicht nur Schüler) aufgrund des anderen Ortes eine neue Demonstration, von der ersten unabhängig.

Nun haben wir auf der einen Seite Menschen, die das Gelände besetzen wollen, und auf der anderen die Polizei, die es räumen muss. Soweit war mit der Situation auch im Vorfeld schon zu rechnen gewesen.


Die Demonstranten, die nun Sitzblockaden u.ä. einrichteten und sie auch nicht auf Anweisung der Polizei auflösten, begingen damit eine Ordnungswidrigkeit. Ganz klar: Dieses Verhalten ist nicht legal. ABER es gilt das Gebot der Verhältnismäßigkeit! Die Polizei muss dagegen vorgehen, die Frage ist nur wie.

Dabei ist für jenen Fall das Wegtragen der Demonstranten und das Eintreiben eines Ordnungsgeldes vollkommen ausreichend! Kommen die Leute wieder, müsste man sie für kurze Zeit eben in Gewahrsam nehmen.


Einen Wasserwerfer und den Einsatz von Pfeffer-Spray braucht es dafür jedenfalls nicht! Diese Maßnahmen dürften nur zur *Eigensicherung* der Polizisten angewandt werden. Aber m.W. standen zu keinem Zeitpunkt die Einsatzkräfte ernsthaft in Gefahr angegriffen zu werden...


Mir erscheint, dass hier eine politische Weisung "kurzen Prozess" zu machen, gegeben hat. Denn natürlich hätte diese stückweise Räumung des Gebiets durch jeweils Wegtragen der Demonstranten einiges mehr an Zeit gekostet...



Umgekehrt muss man aber natürlich auch sagen, dass das Besetzen von Polizeifahrzeugen sowie deren Sachbeschädigung (Zerstechen der Reifen) eben kein Kavaliersdelikt mehr ist. Insofern muss gegen diese auch von der Polizei *gezielt* vorgegangen werden. Hier kann ich mir den Einsatz des Pfeffersprays zur Not noch als angebracht vorstellen. Aber offenbar ist es nicht nur dort eingesetzt wurden.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (9. Oktober 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Achso, sie hätten also einfach dastehen sollen und monoton "Verlassen Sie das Gelände" stammeln sollen während sie von Demonstranten überrant werden, angepöbelt werden und am Ende gefeuert werden weil riesige Kosten entstanden sind. Als Polizist darfst du heute praktisch nichtmehr weil a) es endet in einer Massenschlägerei oder b) du bist der pöse Polizist im pösen Polizeistaat... das ist so dermassen lächerlich!



"Von Demonstranten überrant werden"
Dir ist schon klar das du grade ziemlichen Unsinn verzapfst ?
99% haben völlig gewaltfrei demonstriert
Ich sage es ist keine Lösung Jugendlichen und Rentnern das Gesicht wegzupusten

EDIT: Wie Ol@f schon sagt steht das in keinem Verhältnis zueinander


----------



## BlizzLord (9. Oktober 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Sind die denn erblindet ?
> oder haben die eventuell nicht mehr zu verkraften als ein Tag Kopfschmerzen ?
> Ist ja nicht so das er Ziegelsteine benutzt hat
> Nur mal so zur Info so ein Wasserwerfer hat 20 Bar druck drauf
> ...



Achso also dürfen die Demonstranten Gewalt einsetzen(Egal mit was sie werfen sie werfen!) aber wenn die Polizei dagegen angeht ist es böse?
Natürlich wenn sie nur rumstehen und rummeckern wäre das unangebracht.
Aber wie man auf den Bildern gesehen hat haben sie angefangen zu werfen/spucken/etc.
Sowas würd ich mir auch nicht gefallen lassen.
Schließlich wollen sie doch Schaden verhindern und nicht verursachen.



> 99% haben völlig gewaltfrei demonstriert
> Ich sage es ist keine Lösung Jugendlichen und Rentnern das Gesicht wegzupusten
> 
> EDIT: Wie Ol@f schon sagt steht das in keinem Verhältnis zueinander



Woher nimmst du diese Zahl?



> Umgekehrt besitzen die Anwesenden vor Ort ein Demonstrationsrecht.



Nicht auf Privatem Grundstück.


----------



## Hotgoblin (9. Oktober 2010)

Ah cool es gibt hier nen Diskussionsthread darüber.

Ich hatte bis jetzt nichts gegen Stuttgart21 aber den bahnhof abreisen der noch richtig alt ist für einen Schattenbahnhof der unetr der Erde liegt? NEIN!
Außerdem sehr alte Bäume im Schlossgarten fällen wozu? Das mit den Wasserwerfern und Pfefferspray ging eindeutig viel zuweit! Und das noch auf jeden
Demontranten die das auch noch friedlich gemacht haben (die meisten).

Ich bin gegen Stuttgart21!


----------



## Falathrim (9. Oktober 2010)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Ah cool es gibt hier nen Diskussionsthread darüber.
> 
> Ich hatte bis jetzt nichts gegen Stuttgart21 aber den bahnhof abreisen der noch richtig alt ist für einen Schattenbahnhof der unetr der Erde liegt? NEIN!


Du hattest nichts dagegen bis du wusstest was das Projekt ist? Oh wow. Der Bahnhof ist btw schon abgerissen, daran ändert sich also eh nichts mehr



> Außerdem sehr alte Bäume im Schlossgarten fällen wozu?


Ich glaub sie brauchen den Platz für eine Grundwasser-Aufbereitungsanlage 



> Das mit den Wasserwerfern und Pfefferspray ging eindeutig viel zuweit! Und das noch auf jeden
> Demontranten die das auch noch friedlich gemacht haben (die meisten).


Jo, das ging zu weit.



> Ich bin gegen Stuttgart21!


Du hast nicht wirklich eine Ahnung von S21, oder?


----------



## EspCap (9. Oktober 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Du hast nicht wirklich eine Ahnung von S21, oder?



Das ist echt in großes Problem. Vage Schätzung: 30-40% der Demonstranten sind nur dagegen, weil andere es sind. 

"So viele wie da demonstrieren muss das ja furchtbar sein, ich bin dagegen!"


Und für Leute die nicht mal in Baden-Würrtenberg bzw. speziell im Alb-Donau-Kreis leben ist es natürlich sehr leicht, dagegen zu sein. Ich fände es einfach nur Hammer, wenn ich von Ulm aus in unter 30 Minuten in Stuttgart sein könnte.


----------



## Reflox (9. Oktober 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Der Wasserwerfer war evtl. etwas übertrieben, aber was willst du machen wenn da Leute dein Grundstück belagern die null und nichts zu suchen haben? Wo kommen wir denn bitte hin wenn jeder machen kann was er will? Wenn die Polizei die Leute einfach weggedrängt hätten hätts in ner Massenschlägerei geendet... Die Polizei hat oft genug gesagt sie sollen verschwinden sonst gäbs Konsequenzen... tja wer nicht hören will hat halt Pech gehabt...



Der Wasserwerfer war überhaupt nicht unnötig, du kannst mit keinem anderen Mittel die ganze Masse auf einmal bändigen. Ganz legal und wird auf den meisten solcher "Veranstallungen" (das klingt nur schon lächerlich beim schreiben) eingesetzt. 

Wer wollte nicht hören? Jap die Demonstranten.

Ihr Abendliches Pfeifkonzert regt auch nur die Mitbürger auf, die Politiker kümmert das nen feuchten Dreck.


----------



## Thoor (9. Oktober 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> "Von Demonstranten überrant werden"
> Dir ist schon klar das du grade ziemlichen Unsinn verzapfst ?
> 99% haben völlig gewaltfrei demonstriert
> Ich sage es ist keine Lösung Jugendlichen und Rentnern das Gesicht wegzupusten
> ...



Gut, jetzt verzapfe ich also Unsinn weil dir meine Meinung nicht passt - Danke dafür erstmal.

Fakt ist das die Demonstration zu eskalieren drohte, die Polizei ist nicht ein Haufen prügelwütiger Hooligans die am Morgen mit dem Wissen aufstehen, heute unschuldige Bürger zu verdreschen... Was haben Rentner bittesehr da noch verloren wenn die Polizei Wasserwerfer auffährt? Es machte nicht PENG und der war da... es gab tausende Warnungen, dann wurde der Wasserwerfer aufgefahren und nochmal gewarnt, erst DANN wurde ernst gemacht... wer dann noch dasteht der ist in meinen Augen einfach nur selber Schuld... Ob der Bahnhof abgerissen werden soll oder nicht ist ein ganz anderes Thema (ich bin auch nicht der Meinung das der schöne alte Bahnhof abgerissen werden soll...). Es kann aber nicht sein das man die Polizei die nun wirklich einfach nur ihre Arbeit tut als prügelwütigen Pöbel hinstellt der eh nix besseres zu tun hat als Leute zu verletzen... sowas zu behaupten ist kindisch, naiv und völlig realitätsfremd. Mal schauen was du meinen würdest wenn du ein Milliardenprojekt 15 Jahre lang planst, unzählige Male absegnen lässt und dann wenn du endlich loslegen willst eine Meute auf deinem Privatgelände auftaucht und zu demonstrieren beginnt weils ihnen nicht in den Kram passt... wenn du das ok findest können wir es gerne so machen - jedes Mal wenn mir ein demokratischer Entscheid nicht passt geh ich demonstrieren und das Ergebniss wird geändert... Hallo Anarchie...


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (9. Oktober 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Achso also dürfen die Demonstranten Gewalt einsetzen(Egal mit was sie werfen sie werfen!) aber wenn die Polizei dagegen angeht ist es böse?
> Natürlich wenn sie nur rumstehen und rummeckern wäre das unangebracht.
> Aber wie man auf den Bildern gesehen hat haben sie angefangen zu werfen/spucken/etc.
> Sowas würd ich mir auch nicht gefallen lassen.
> Schließlich wollen sie doch Schaden verhindern und nicht verursachen.



OH GOTT
Spucken und mit leichten Korb Stühlen werfen !
Ich muss dir recht geben
Dagegen ist eine Erblindung und Knochenbrüche garnix


----------



## EspCap (9. Oktober 2010)

Merkst du eigentlich nicht, wie unglaublich bescheuert das klingt?

Soll die Polizei zurückspucken oder wie? 
Wer sich bewusst der Polizei widersetzt muss eben damit rechnen dass er in so einer Situation nicht mit Samthandschuhen angefasst wird.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (9. Oktober 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Gut, jetzt verzapfe ich also Unsinn weil dir meine Meinung nicht passt - Danke dafür erstmal.



Hm dann les halt nicht anständig und fühl dich angegriffen.
Es hat überhaupt nichts damit zun tun das mir deine Meinung nicht passt, du stellst es nur so hin als würden die armen Polizisten von 20.000 Molotov Cocktail-werfenden Randalierern niedergemacht werden.
Da ist es nunmal falsch mit dem Wasserwerfer in die Menge zu ballern.



EspCap schrieb:


> Merkst du eigentlich nicht, wie unglaublich bescheuert das klingt?
> 
> Soll die Polizei zurückspucken oder wie?
> Wer sich bewusst der Polizei widersetzt muss eben damit rechnen dass er in so einer Situation nicht mit Samthandschuhen angefasst wird.



Auch für dich nochmal. Ich sage nicht das es falsch war gegen die Demonstranten vorzugehen sondern das die Polizei dabei zu wahhlos vorgegangen ist.
Wenn sie einzelne Unruhestifter nen Knüppel gegeben und abgeführt hätten, wär das Exempel für den Rest schon statuiert.


----------



## EspCap (9. Oktober 2010)

Was ist daran falsch? Wenn die Situation so eskaliert kann man damit eben wirklich 'Crowd control' betreiben. 
Das sind Wasserwerfer, keine Raketenwerfer.

Wer bis zu dem Zeitpunkt nicht schon abgehauen ist hat es einfach darauf angelegt und somit Pech.

Edit:



> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Auch für dich nochmal. Ich sage nicht das es falsch war gegen die Demonstranten vorzugehen sondern das die Polizei dabei zu wahhlos vorgegangen ist.[/font]
> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Wenn sie einzelne Unruhestifter nen Knüppel gegeben und abgeführt hätten, wär das Exempel für den Rest schon statuiert. [/font]




Da verlangst du aber ganz schön viel. Bei tausenden Demonstranten ist es ziemlich unmöglich, nur 'Schuldige' zu erwischen. Aber wie gesagt - wer nicht auf Gewalt aus war hätte einfach abhauen können.


----------



## Thoor (9. Oktober 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Auch für dich nochmal. Ich sage nicht das es falsch war gegen die Demonstranten vorzugehen sondern das die Polizei dabei zu wahhlos vorgegangen ist.
> Wenn sie einzelne Unruhestifter nen Knüppel gegeben und abgeführt hätten, wär das Exempel für den Rest schon statuiert.



Kay, bei einer nächsten Demonstration von 50'000 Menschen die einer Minderheit von Polizisten gegenüberstehen die droht zu eskalieren geben wir jedem Demonstranten ein Blümchen, dann werden sie sicher friedlich das Chaos aufräumen und gehen.

Geile Idee...

Will wer ein Blümchen?


----------



## Skatero (9. Oktober 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Kay, bei einer nächsten Demonstration von 50'000 Menschen die einer Minderheit von Polizisten gegenüberstehen die droht zu eskalieren geben wir jedem Demonstranten ein Blümchen, dann werden sie sicher friedlich das Chaos aufräumen und gehen.
> 
> Geile Idee...
> 
> Will wer ein Blümchen?



Hast du das jetzt absichtlich falsch verstanden?


----------



## Falathrim (9. Oktober 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Was ist daran falsch? Wenn die Situation so eskaliert kann man damit eben wirklich 'Crowd control' betreiben.
> Das sind Wasserwerfer, keine Raketenwerfer.
> 
> Wer bis zu dem Zeitpunkt nicht schon abgehauen ist hat es einfach darauf angelegt und somit Pech.



Das ist eben nicht so. Wasserwerfer sind wirklich das letzte Mittel gegen eine Demonstration, die entweder schon dabei ist gewalttätig zu werden oder bei der eine akute Gefahr gegeben ist, dass gewaltsam gegen die Polizei vorgegangen wird. Ein Wasserwerfer ist kein "ganz normales" Mittel gegen einen Demonstrationszug, der sich weigert irgendwo wegzugehen, dafür ist es als "Waffe" zu gefährlich. Von Pfefferspray gar nicht zu reden.


----------



## Korgor (9. Oktober 2010)

Wie oft hat man zu denen gesagt, sie sollen damit aufhören?
Das war das einzigste Mittel für die Lösung. 
Wasserwerfer ftw!
Wenn man in den Nachrichten immer sieht, in Franz. werden z.B. noch öfters welche eingesetzt.

Ich mein, was sollen diese scheiss Demonstrationen?
Sie erreichen so oder so nix.

[-Zensiert-]


----------



## fightfever (9. Oktober 2010)

komme aus Berlin und bin heut an der demonstrierenden Menge vorbeigefahren, man sollte als Politiker (schon einzig im Hinblick auf die Wiederwahl) sich schon einige Gedanken, wenn ein Projekt den Widerstand solchen Ausmaßes hevorruft. Die derzeitige Haltung ist inakzeptabel


----------



## Ol@f (9. Oktober 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Nicht auf Privatem Grundstück.


Jaja, nur aus dem Zusammenhang reißen.


----------



## EspCap (9. Oktober 2010)

Korgor schrieb:


> Ich mein, was sollen diese scheiss Demonstrationen?
> Sie erreichen so oder so nix.



Bingo! Ich frage mich immer noch wie jemand mit gesundem Menschenverstand ernsthaft glauben kann dass ein Multi-Milliarden Bauprojekt einfach so wieder gestoppt/abgebrochen wird.


----------



## Konov (10. Oktober 2010)

Zum Thema Wasserwerfer muss ich nochmal sagen:

Die Polizei ist doch in der Situation dazu verpflichtet, ihre Überlegenheit gegenüber den Demonstranten zu sichern um ihre Aufgabe als Exekutives Organ aufrechtzuerhalten. Sonst wäre es nicht die Polizei sondern irgendein Kasperleverein. Klar wird dann mit den Wasserwerfern vielleicht ein bißchen zu hoch gegriffen, aber es gibt sicher kein Mittelding zwischen Wasserwerfern und Pfefferspray. Und für die Polizei heißt es doch: Lieber ein bißchen zu dick auftragen, als den Demonstranten die Oberhand zu geben.
Wenn sie das nicht tun würden, könnte man die ganze Polizei abschaffen. Es gibt eben kein Mittelding, von daher...


----------



## Falathrim (10. Oktober 2010)

Es gibt nicht nur gewähren lassen oder zusammenknüppeln.

Es gibt deeskalieren (Deeskalationsteams wurden erst am nächsten Tag losgeschickt), man kann individuell auf Demonstranten zugehen und sie bitten, zu gehen (Lautsprecherdurchsagen kommen selten gut, direktes, verständnisvolles Zugehen (was bei der Polizei ja auch trainiert wird) sehr viel eher) und wenn die Demonstranten sich dann nicht entfernen kann man sie, auch wenn es lange dauert, entfernen - gewaltfrei. Und wenn das alles nicht hilft, weil die Menschen zwar harmlos sind, aber in der Masse und Entschlossenheit nicht bewegungsbereit, muss man eben den Vormarsch temporär stoppen und Verstärkung einfordern...Bereitschaftspolizei sollte es in der Umgebung massenhaft geben - wir reden immerhin über Süddeutschland 
Gewaltsam gegen harmlose Demonstranten (mit den paar Trotteln könnt ihr mir nicht kommen. Wir reden von Zehntausenden Menschen und einer Handvoll Unruhestifter) vorzugehen, nur weil man zu faul ist, die deeskalativen Methoden einzusetzen geht eben gar nicht.


----------



## Konov (10. Oktober 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Es gibt nicht nur gewähren lassen oder zusammenknüppeln.
> 
> Es gibt deeskalieren (Deeskalationsteams wurden erst am nächsten Tag losgeschickt), man kann individuell auf Demonstranten zugehen und sie bitten, zu gehen (Lautsprecherdurchsagen kommen selten gut, direktes, verständnisvolles Zugehen (was bei der Polizei ja auch trainiert wird) sehr viel eher) und wenn die Demonstranten sich dann nicht entfernen kann man sie, auch wenn es lange dauert, entfernen - gewaltfrei. Und wenn das alles nicht hilft, weil die Menschen zwar harmlos sind, aber in der Masse und Entschlossenheit nicht bewegungsbereit, muss man eben den Vormarsch temporär stoppen und Verstärkung einfordern...Bereitschaftspolizei sollte es in der Umgebung massenhaft geben - wir reden immerhin über Süddeutschland
> Gewaltsam gegen harmlose Demonstranten (mit den paar Trotteln könnt ihr mir nicht kommen. Wir reden von Zehntausenden Menschen und einer Handvoll Unruhestifter) vorzugehen, nur weil man zu faul ist, die deeskalativen Methoden einzusetzen geht eben gar nicht.



So genau, wie du hier vorgibts bescheid zu wissen, frage ich mich, ob du dann diese Demos nur deshalb besuchst, um Fehler bei den anderen zu entdecken. Klingt jedenfalls arg so 

Polizei gab es offenbar nicht genug, denn wie berichtet wurde, wurden aus mehreren (!) Bundesländern einige Hundertschaften(!) nach BaWü befördert, um dem Demonstrationsandrang Stand halten zu können. Dass es dort also im Vornherein genug Beamte Vorort gegeben hat, scheint also ein Irrglaube zu sein.
Zum Thema Deeskalationsteams... ich wage ernsthaft zu bezweifeln, dass es genug gegeben hätte, um Zehntausende Demonstranten allesamt persönlich zu beschwichtigen und zum abwandern zu bewegen.


----------



## Falathrim (10. Oktober 2010)

Bei 50.000 Leuten sind halt ~1000 Polizisten eher wenig...bei unseren Antifa-Demos waren sie etwas 1 zu 5 da, bei kleineren Demos wars auch mal 2 zu 1 das Verhältnis. Und dass zur Zeit des Castor-Transports die Polizei Urlaubsverbot hat kommt auch nicht von ungefähr.
Das ist bei einer zivilen Demos natürlich nicht nötig...aber 1 zu 50 ist dann doch ein wenig zu wenig oder? Da kann man eben keine ordentliche Präsenz aufbauen. Mit 5000 Polizisten (lawl, woll grad Soldaten schreiben) sieht das schon ganz anders aus. Dass auch noch Leute zusammengezogen werden mussten zeugt von einer schlechten Einsatzplanung, eine Großdemonstration war ja wohl zu erwarten.
 Zur Sache mit den Deeskalations-Teams: Natürlich kann man bei 50.000 nicht auf jeden zugehen, aber man kann die, die sich besonders aufregen, beruhigen bzw. "Rädelsführer" raussuchen...so kann man sehr leicht einen Masseneffekt erzeugen, so dass die zivilen Demonstranten auch eher bereit sind zu akzeptieren, dass diese nicht angemeldete Demo (die Schülerdemo war ja anscheinend schon vorbei) eben vorbei ist.


----------



## Knallfix (10. Oktober 2010)

Bis zur Erteilung der Baugenehming für ein kleines Haus dauert es in D gefühlte 10 Jahre. Bei Projekten dieser Größenordnung sind es 100 Jahre.
Während der Planungphase gibt es jahrelang die Möglichkeit Einspruch zu erheben und hätten sich diese Massen die nun da jeden Tag demonstrieren vorher mal einen Kopf drüber gemacht, dann hätten sie in ihrer Masse vielleicht auch etwas erreichen können.
Nun ist es nur eine noch größere Verschwendung von Geld.
Aber nein, dem Deutschen ist alles recht scheissegal solange er Sprit fürs Auto hat. 
Erst wenn die Kacke am Dampfen ist = der Guido sitzt im Kanzleramt oder wie hier, die ersten Bäume fallen, dann rennt man kreischend durch die Wiesen.
Wobei der Großteil der Demoteilnehmer imo Sensationsgeile sind, denen das ganze Thema am Arsch vorbei geht.

Knall


----------



## Jester (10. Oktober 2010)

Gewalt erzeugt Gegengewalt. Die eine Gewaltanwendung ist legitim, die andere erfolgt von ignoranten Vollhorsten, die meinen Revolution spielen zu müssen, anstatt wirklich was zu bewegen.


----------



## Lari (10. Oktober 2010)

Sorry, aber wer ernsthaft glaubt mit Wattebäuschchen wäre das alles viel tollerer gewesen...
Die hätten Tage, wenn nicht wochenlange Verzögerungen bei jeder beknackten Demo, weil die Demonstranten sich dermaßen verkeilen, dass es ohne Gewalt garnicht geht sie auseinander zu kriegen. Wo soll das enden? Wird wieder was geplant was ein paar Tausend Leute gegen den Strich geht setzt man sich hin, demonstriert und erzeugt wieder immense Mehrkosten und versucht einen Baustop zu erzwingen.

Ne, wenn die Polizei sagt "Verlassen sie das Gelände!" und das mehrmals ist man für alles, was danach passiert selbst verantwortlich, weil man es bewusst drauf anlegt. Dort kommt ein Wasserwerfer angefahren, mit wahnsinnigen 4 km/h. Da konnte man ja nicht ausweichen.


----------



## Valinar (10. Oktober 2010)

Die Polizei konnte nicht ahnen das es so ablaufen wird
Bis dahin war es friedlich aber die Polizei hatte den auftrag das Gelände zu räumen.
Wurde mehrmals gesagt das sie das Gelände verlassen sollen.
Einige Demonstranten haben sich mit Gewalt gewehrt und sind nicht Freiwillig gegangen.
Wegtragen ging auch nicht.

Und auch vor dem Einsatz eines Wasserwerfers wird Gewarnt damit sich die leute entfernen können.
Die die es nicht taten haben Pech...sie haben genug Warnungen und aufforderungen ignoriert.
Wir reden hier auch immernoch von Privatgelände.
Würde sich leute bei mir im Garten versammeln dann bin ich auch dafür das die Polizei die Typen entfernt.


----------



## BlizzLord (10. Oktober 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Es gibt nicht nur gewähren lassen oder zusammenknüppeln.
> 
> Es gibt deeskalieren (Deeskalationsteams wurden erst am nächsten Tag losgeschickt), man kann individuell auf Demonstranten zugehen und sie bitten, zu gehen (Lautsprecherdurchsagen kommen selten gut, direktes, verständnisvolles Zugehen (was bei der Polizei ja auch trainiert wird) sehr viel eher) und wenn die Demonstranten sich dann nicht entfernen kann man sie, auch wenn es lange dauert, entfernen - gewaltfrei. Und wenn das alles nicht hilft, weil die Menschen zwar harmlos sind, aber in der Masse und Entschlossenheit nicht bewegungsbereit, muss man eben den Vormarsch temporär stoppen...



POL: "Könnten sie bitte das Gelände verlassen?"
DEMO: "Klar"
POL: "Supi, Danke! Nur noch 4382 nächste Woche sind sie dann alle weg!"

Das einreden auf die Demo hätte nicht viel gebracht.
Vlt. bei ein paar aber die meisten waren doch ehh schon so aggresiv bzw. wütend.
Hätten wahrscheinlich nichtmal zugehört.



> Jaja, nur aus dem Zusammenhang reißen.



Es ist einfach so.
Auf privatem Grundstück hat der Hausherr das Recht.
Wenn er sagt die Meute soll verschwinden dann sollen sie das auch tun.
Ich campe ja auf deinem Grundstück auch nicht mit 20 Leuten und ignoriere deine Anweisungen.


----------



## nuriina (10. Oktober 2010)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Agent_Provocateur


----------



## Konov (10. Oktober 2010)

nuriina schrieb:


> http://de.wikipedia....ent_Provocateur



Also waren deiner Meinung nach die Polizisten allesamt "Agents Provocateurs", oder wie darf man das Posten des Links verstehen?


----------



## Falathrim (11. Oktober 2010)

@BlizzLord:
Da du zum wiederholten Male das, was für deine polemische Argumentation am passendsten erscheint, aus den Texten rauszitierst, ohne auf den Zusammenhang einzugehen, bist du für mich aus der Diskussion raus, dankeschön.


----------



## Braamséry (11. Oktober 2010)

Das Projekt an sich ist eine Frechheit.
Darüber kann man sagen was man will. Wobei man hier vllt noch sagen muss, dass die Kosten einen Großteil ausmachen was mich dabei reizt.

Die bekommen Zuschüsse, weshalb sie die teure Variante nehmen. Es landet also mehr Geld in der eigenen tasche.

Es wurde schon von mehreren Baufirmen überprüft und bestätigt, dass sie billiger bauen würden, das ist Punkt Nr.1

Das zweite ist der Einsatz der Wasserwerfer.
Was nun eingesetzt wurde und was nicht, ist mir egal. Nur stehen die Wasserwerfer dabei fest. Und was mich erschreckte, dass man sie einsetzt. Man darf eigentlich nur zu Gewalt greifen wenn man bedroht wird.
Und dabei ist mir ein Bild im Kopf geblieben.
Wenn der bericht stimmte hat sich der betroffene, ältere mann (Zumindest dass er älter war hat man ja gesehen) vor Kinder gestellt. Ob er sich vor Kindet stellte oder was anderes ist ja egal.
Dabei wurde er vom Wasserwerfer mitten ins gesicht getroffen. Seine augen wurden in die augenhöhle gedrückt. Und wer schonmal tests mit wasserwerfern, ala galileo, gesehen hat zu was die im stande sind, weiß, dass da richtig viel krft hinstersteckt.
Es ist nichtmal klar ob der je wieder sehen kann.

Dazu kommt die verweigerung der volksabstimmung.
Es mag ja sein, dass das Ganze geprüft wurde usw. Man hat aber versprochen zur Not abzustimmen (Wo ich das nu gelsen habe weiß ich leider nichtmehr). Bzw es wurde gesagt, dass man es machen würde. Jetzt sträubt man sich.
Aber bestimmt nicht, weil man sich sicher war, dass man gewinnen würde.

Was mich aber am meisten nervt, dass es viele Kopfbahnhöfe gibt, die nicht weniger wert sind. Die entstehenden kosten wären wohl erstmal für sehr sehr lange weg.

Ich weiß, das klingt nicht grad neutral. Nur hört man eig nix positives. Ich habe auch nur das genommen was klar war, nicht wo der eine ja und der andere nein sagt.


----------



## Konov (11. Oktober 2010)

Tja warum sie den vermeintlich guten alten Bahnhof nicht einfach stehenlassen, versteh ich auch nicht so ganz. Hätte man sich sicher ne Menge Ärger erspart und günstiger wäre eine Lösung wohl auch gegangen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. Oktober 2010)

Konov schrieb:


> Tja warum sie den vermeintlich guten alten Bahnhof nicht einfach stehenlassen, versteh ich auch nicht so ganz. Hätte man sich sicher ne Menge Ärger erspart und günstiger wäre eine Lösung wohl auch gegangen.



Es ist nicht sonderlich intelligent zu versuchen unter einem solchen alten Gebäude einfach herzubuddeln (hat man ja in Köln gesehen was passiert)...

Ganz davon abgesehen das die Belüftung etc. auch gebraucht wird...


----------



## Dracun (11. Oktober 2010)

Das Unglück beim Stadtarchiv rührt nicht vom Buddeln unter Gebäuden her sondern von mangelnder Absicherung und Verwendung mangelhafter bzw zu weniger Materialien.

Denn sonst müsste ja ganz Köln zusammen krachen oder etwa nicht?


----------



## Ceiwyn (12. Oktober 2010)

Knallfix schrieb:


> Bis zur Erteilung der Baugenehming für ein kleines Haus dauert es in D gefühlte 10 Jahre. Bei Projekten dieser Größenordnung sind es 100 Jahre.
> Während der Planungphase gibt es jahrelang die Möglichkeit Einspruch zu erheben und hätten sich diese Massen die nun da jeden Tag demonstrieren vorher mal einen Kopf drüber gemacht, dann hätten sie in ihrer Masse vielleicht auch etwas erreichen können.



Ich weiß ja nicht, wie du 15 Jahre Protest verschlafen konntest, aber da offenbaren sich doch deutliche Bildungslücken, die du schleunigst schließen solltest.

Geschlafen haben hier nur die Projektplaner, die 15 Jahre lang Zeit hatten Kritik zu entkräften oder Pläne nachzubessern. Leider ist nichts passiert und so ist die jetzige Situation eigentlich vorhersehbar gewesen. Wer so fahrlässig mit Großprojekten umgeht, muss aber ganz vehement davon entbunden werden. Leider bekommen Manager ja immer eine fürstliche Abfindung wenn sie ein Unternehmen oder Projekt in den Sand gestzt haben. Das ist in der Tat beeindruckend, wie lange das Volk so etwas hingenommen hat.


----------



## Konov (12. Oktober 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Es ist nicht sonderlich intelligent zu versuchen unter einem solchen alten Gebäude einfach herzubuddeln (hat man ja in Köln gesehen was passiert)...
> 
> Ganz davon abgesehen das die Belüftung etc. auch gebraucht wird...



Stimmt. Ich habe gelesen, dass es namhafte Geologen gibt, die ernsthafte Bedenken gegen den Untergrund-Bau hatten. Na wenn die Scheisse einstürzt, ist das Gejammer wieder groß. 





Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht, wie du 15 Jahre Protest verschlafen konntest, aber da offenbaren sich doch deutliche Bildungslücken, die du schleunigst schließen solltest.
> 
> Geschlafen haben hier nur die Projektplaner, die 15 Jahre lang Zeit hatten Kritik zu entkräften oder Pläne nachzubessern. Leider ist nichts passiert und so ist die jetzige Situation eigentlich vorhersehbar gewesen. Wer so fahrlässig mit Großprojekten umgeht, muss aber ganz vehement davon entbunden werden. Leider bekommen Manager ja immer eine fürstliche Abfindung wenn sie ein Unternehmen oder Projekt in den Sand gestzt haben. Das ist in der Tat beeindruckend, wie lange das Volk so etwas hingenommen hat.




Hmm, aber lass mal die Kirche im Dorf - es hat in den vergangenen 15 Jahren nicht ein einziges Mal vergleichbare Demonstrationen mit über 100.000 Menschen in Stuttgart gegeben. Wo war denn dann der Protest? Ich würde sagen, es gab sicherlich Protest, aber in der Form wie es heute der Fall ist, ist es erst seit ein paar Wochen der Fall.

Diskutiert und kritisiert wurde seit 15 Jahren, das hat man ja nun schon hinlänglich vernommen. Aber so eine Form von Großdemonstrationen hat es in den 15 Jahren doch nie gegeben, da muss man differenzieren. Ist einfach nicht das gleiche. Und "stiller Protest" von 100.000en in ihren Wohnzimmer...? Das zählt nun wirklich nicht, zumal es nicht ansatzweise belegbar ist.


----------



## Ceiwyn (12. Oktober 2010)

Konov schrieb:


> Hmm, aber lass mal die Kirche im Dorf - es hat in den vergangenen 15 Jahren nicht ein einziges Mal vergleichbare Demonstrationen mit über 100.000 Menschen in Stuttgart gegeben. Wo war denn dann der Protest? Ich würde sagen, es gab sicherlich Protest, aber in der Form wie es heute der Fall ist, ist es erst seit ein paar Wochen der Fall.
> 
> Diskutiert und kritisiert wurde seit 15 Jahren, das hat man ja nun schon hinlänglich vernommen. Aber so eine Form von Großdemonstrationen hat es in den 15 Jahren doch nie gegeben, da muss man differenzieren. Ist einfach nicht das gleiche. Und "stiller Protest" von 100.000en in ihren Wohnzimmer...? Das zählt nun wirklich nicht, zumal es nicht ansatzweise belegbar ist.



Nur weil es nicht gleich 100.000 sind, heißt es nicht, dass es keinen Protest gab. Die Medien haben eben auch kaum darüber berichtet. Es gab schon einige Demonstrationen, auch schon vor Jahren.

Hier ist nur mal ein Link von YouTube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wm6JJqV4GZo


----------



## Konov (12. Oktober 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Nur weil es nicht gleich 100.000 sind, heißt es nicht, dass es keinen Protest gab. Die Medien haben eben auch kaum darüber berichtet. Es gab schon einige Demonstrationen, auch schon vor Jahren.



Hab ich auch nicht gesagt.
Ich wiederhole mich: Es ist nicht dasselbe wie jetzt. Der Protest, den es die letzten 15 Jahre gegeben haben soll, hat man jedenfalls in den aktuellen Medien NIE wahrgenommen. So groß kann er also nicht gewesen sein. Und ich verfolge die innerdeutschen Nachrichten schon seit Jahren, Tag für Tag. Ich weiß wovon ich spreche.


----------



## Sorzzara (13. Oktober 2010)

Ich sag euch ganzen Deutschen dazu mal, dass ihr euch ansehen solltet, wie wir in Österreich mit sowas umgehen...hier gibt es keinen Protest gegen ein gleichartiges Projekt in Wien, wir sehen das als Chance als vereintes Europa zusammenzuwachsen!


Fortschrittsfeine sollen den Knüppel spüren, Punkt.


----------



## Hubautz (13. Oktober 2010)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Ich sag euch ganzen Deutschen dazu mal, dass ihr euch ansehen solltet, wie wir in Österreich mit sowas umgehen...hier gibt es keinen Protest gegen ein gleichartiges Projekt in Wien, wir sehen das als Chance als vereintes Europa zusammenzuwachsen!
> 
> 
> Fortschrittsfeine sollen den Knüppel spüren, Punkt.



Das hat doch mal ein anderer Österreicher ganz ähnlich formuliert. Hmm, warte ich komm gleich auf den Namen...


----------



## Wolfmania (13. Oktober 2010)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Ich sag euch ganzen Deutschen dazu mal, dass ihr euch ansehen solltet, wie wir in Österreich mit sowas umgehen...hier gibt es keinen Protest gegen ein gleichartiges Projekt in Wien, wir sehen das als Chance als vereintes Europa zusammenzuwachsen!
> 
> 
> Fortschrittsfeine sollen den Knüppel spüren, Punkt.



Hm so drastisch sollte man das nicht sagen - das können wir uns als Deutsche nun einfach nicht erlauben seit '45, da gehn wir nun mit ALLEM sorgfältig und übervorsichtig um. Doch es stimmt ein wenig, hier dauert es immer lange, bis bzw daß überhaupt ein größeres Bauprojekt realisiert wird. Den Transrapid gabs gar net (obwohl wir die Technik verkaufen?!), Autobahnen werden gestoppt, weil da drei Vögel beim Brüten gestört werden, etc etc. Ok wie China sollten wir es auch nicht machen (mal eben 1 Mio Menschen zwangsumsiedeln :-) ), doch ein wenig flexibler sollte es doch sein.


----------



## Kaldreth (13. Oktober 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Das stimmt. Seit 15 Jahren läuft das Projekt und die seit dieser Zeit eingegangen über 1000 Einsprüche gegen den Umbau wurden alle ordentlich gerichtlich abgewickelt und sind Pro-Stuttgart21 ausgegangen.
> 
> 
> Verträge sind geschlossen worden und die offizielle Einspruchfrist ist Ende 2009 zuende gegangen. Einfach so nach einem Baustopp zu rufen ist angesichts der imensen Kosten, die allein für die Rückabwicklung entstehenden würden, weltfremd.



Eigentlich ist damit alles gesagt! Die Stuttgarter haben es schlicht verpasst sich vernünftig zu wehren! Es wurde sowohl die Landesregierung als auch der Stadtrat / Oberbürgermeister immer wieder in Ihrem Amt bestätigt. 

Hier bei uns in Münster gab es vor Jahren den Ratsbeschluss eine Umgehung durch einen Park zu setzen. Daraufhin gab es Proteste einen Bürgerentscheid und die Straße ist nicht gekommen. Kenn zwar die GO von BaWü nicht aber irgendein demokratisches Instrument wird es wohl auch dort geben. 

Jetzt ist es in meinen Augen einfach zu spät. Ob das Projekt sinnvoll ist oder nicht ist eine andere Geschichte aber jetzt würde es sich auch finanziell nicht mehr lohnen das Ganze abzublasen, da dies auch immens teuer wird (Vertragsstrafen etc.).


----------



## Wolfmania (13. Oktober 2010)

Paßt zu Stuttgart 21 auch, daß der Trainer des VfB soeben entlassen wurde...? :-))


----------



## sympathisant (13. Oktober 2010)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist damit alles gesagt! Die Stuttgarter haben es schlicht verpasst sich vernünftig zu wehren! Es wurde sowohl die Landesregierung als auch der Stadtrat / Oberbürgermeister immer wieder in Ihrem Amt bestätigt.
> 
> Hier bei uns in Münster gab es vor Jahren den Ratsbeschluss eine Umgehung durch einen Park zu setzen. Daraufhin gab es Proteste einen Bürgerentscheid und die Straße ist nicht gekommen. Kenn zwar die GO von BaWü nicht aber irgendein demokratisches Instrument wird es wohl auch dort geben.
> 
> Jetzt ist es in meinen Augen einfach zu spät. Ob das Projekt sinnvoll ist oder nicht ist eine andere Geschichte aber jetzt würde es sich auch finanziell nicht mehr lohnen das Ganze abzublasen, da dies auch immens teuer wird (Vertragsstrafen etc.).



seh ich auch so. das projekt ist auf demokratische art beschlossen worden. sicherlich gehen jetzt tausende auf die strasse und protestieren dagegen. aber wer zählt die, die zu hause beiben weil sie mit dem umbau einverstanden sind?

demokratie ist nun mal immer eine diktatur der mehrheit. auch wenn es der minderheit nicht gefällt.


----------



## schäubli (13. Oktober 2010)

sympathisant schrieb:


> seh ich auch so. das projekt ist auf demokratische art beschlossen worden. sicherlich gehen jetzt tausende auf die strasse und protestieren dagegen. aber wer zählt die, die zu hause beiben weil sie mit dem umbau einverstanden sind?
> 
> demokratie ist nun mal immer eine diktatur der mehrheit. auch wenn es der minderheit nicht gefällt.



Ganz einfach :
Eine Volksabstimmung wär die einfachste Lösung, zum einen würde dann der Widerstand am geringsten werden, weil es am fairsten wäre.

Allerdings darf man den brutalen Polizeieinsatz gegen (CDU-)-Bürger, Rentner und Schüler nicht einfach unter den Tisch kehren.
Das wird die jetzige Landregierung einige Stimme kosten.


----------



## sympathisant (13. Oktober 2010)

wäre sicherlich nicht verkehrt. andererseits haben wir demokratisch gewählte volksvertreter, die haben das projekt beschlossen .. wenn wir hinterher alle beschlüsse die uns nicht gefallen dann doch per volksabstimmung geklärt haben wollen, brauchen wir kein parlament.

die polizei hatte nun mal den auftrag den park zu räumen (soweit ich das mitbekommen habe). wer da sitzen bleibt und hinterher blaue flecken hat soll nicht rumjammern.


----------



## Konov (13. Oktober 2010)

Eine Volksabstimmung hätte man vor 10 oder 15 Jahren machen können, aber jetzt bringt das gar nix mehr. 
Ist doch logisch, dass niemand jetzt das Millarden Projekt sprengen will... sonst würde man Millarden an Steuergeldern in den Sand setzen, das kann ja auch nicht Sinn der Sache sein.

passend zum Thema grad im Radio gehört:



http://de.news.yahoo...-p-e7455f6.html



> *Härtere Strafe bei Widerstand gegen Polizisten*
> *Berlin *(dpa) - Widerstand gegen Polizisten soll künftig härter bestraft werden können. Das Bundeskabinett brachte einen entsprechenden Gesetzentwurf auf den Weg. Er sieht vor, dass der Strafrahmen für einfachen Widerstand gegen Beamte von derzeit zwei auf dann drei Jahre Haft angehoben wird.
> 
> [...] Darauf hatten sich Union und FDP nach einigen Meinungsverschiedenheiten geeinigt. Widerstand gegen einen Polizisten liegt beispielsweise dann vor, *wenn ein Demonstrant sich bei einer Festnahme aus dem Griff des Polizisten losreißt, ohne den Beamten zu verletzen*.
> ...




Tja, wen wunderts.... ^^


----------



## Kaldreth (13. Oktober 2010)

Wie meine beiden Vorredner schon sagten! Jetzt ist es zu spät für eine Volksabstimmung! Man hat über 10 Jahre lang Zeit gehabt eine "anzuleiern" wäre alles noch ok gewesen aber jetzt würde man ja nicht nur das bereits ausgegebene Geld zum Fenster raus schmeißen, nein man müsste Milliarden (hab mal was von 75 % des Veranschlagten Gesamtvolumens, weiß aber nicht mehr wo leider) an Vertragsstrafen an die involvierten Firmen zahlen! 

Außerdem, dass darf man auch nicht vergessen gibt es schließlich auch Befürworter der Maßnahme. Die Seite "Für Stuttgart 21" auf Facebook hat z.B. fast 90.000 Fans. Die schreien nur einfach nicht so laut wie die Anderen....


----------



## Ceiwyn (13. Oktober 2010)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Ich sag euch ganzen Deutschen dazu mal, dass ihr euch ansehen solltet, wie wir in Österreich mit sowas umgehen...hier gibt es keinen Protest gegen ein gleichartiges Projekt in Wien, wir sehen das als Chance als vereintes Europa zusammenzuwachsen!
> 
> 
> Fortschrittsfeine sollen den Knüppel spüren, Punkt.



Was für ein Unfug... zu so einem dummen Geschwätz kann man sich nur noch an den Kopf fassen. Befass dich mal mit S21, bevor du hier irgendwas nachblubberst.


----------



## Dracun (17. Oktober 2010)

So zeigt man seinen Unmut gegenüber S21 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FBeKFsPix_c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## vollmi (18. Oktober 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Es wurde schon von mehreren Baufirmen überprüft und bestätigt, dass sie billiger bauen würden, das ist Punkt Nr.1



Wieso haben diese Baufirmen dann nicht billiger eingegeben? Ich meine das war doch ne öffentliche Ausschreibung.


----------



## Kaldreth (18. Oktober 2010)

vollmi schrieb:


> Wieso haben diese Baufirmen dann nicht billiger eingegeben? Ich meine das war doch ne öffentliche Ausschreibung.



Ganz genau! Die Bauleistungen müssen nach VOB (Vertrag- und Vergabeordnung für Bauleistungen) ausgeschrieben werden. Sprich die Stadt Stuttgart sagt was gebaut werden muss und die Firmen reichen ihre Angebote ein, ohne natürlich die anderen Angebote zu kennen. Das günstigste Angebot gewinnt (gibt Ausnahmen und auch noch ein paar andere Kriterien aber ganz grob kann man das so sagen).


----------



## Hubautz (18. Oktober 2010)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Ganz genau! Die Bauleistungen müssen nach VOB (Vertrag- und Vergabeordnung für Bauleistungen) ausgeschrieben werden. Sprich die Stadt Stuttgart sagt was gebaut werden muss und die Firmen reichen ihre Angebote ein, ohne natürlich die anderen Angebote zu kennen. Das günstigste Angebot gewinnt (gibt Ausnahmen und *auch noch ein paar andere Kriterien* aber ganz grob kann man das so sagen).



Genau das ist der springende Punkt.  "Ein paar andere Kriterien" kann selbst in unserem Land, das auf der internationalen Korruptionliste nicht an erster Stelle steht, alles mögliche bedeuten.


----------



## Konov (18. Oktober 2010)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Genau das ist der springende Punkt. "Ein paar andere Kriterien" kann selbst in unserem Land, das auf der internationalen Korruptionliste nicht an erster Stelle steht, alles mögliche bedeuten.



Das stimmt allerdings. Würde mich wundern, wenn der Bauauftrag nur in finanzieller Hinsicht erteilt wurde. 
Da war sicher noch anderes im Spiel. ^^


----------



## vollmi (18. Oktober 2010)

Konov schrieb:


> Das stimmt allerdings. Würde mich wundern, wenn der Bauauftrag nur in finanzieller Hinsicht erteilt wurde.
> Da war sicher noch anderes im Spiel. ^^



Das Bewertungssystem ist allerdings öffentlich. Und auch vorher ersichtlich. 
Nur billiger Produzieren ist einfach, die Garantie über den entsprechenden Zeitraum zu geben ist da z.B. einen Punkt der erfüllt sein muss. Ohne ist der günstige Preis nichts wert.
Und der Weg vors Gericht den die unterlegenen Anbieter einschlagen können, steht ja auch noch zur Wahl. Wenn sie sich denn sicher sind unfair bewertet worden zu sein.


----------



## Konov (19. Oktober 2010)

vollmi schrieb:


> Das Bewertungssystem ist allerdings öffentlich. Und auch vorher ersichtlich.
> Nur billiger Produzieren ist einfach, die Garantie über den entsprechenden Zeitraum zu geben ist da z.B. einen Punkt der erfüllt sein muss. Ohne ist der günstige Preis nichts wert.
> Und der Weg vors Gericht den die unterlegenen Anbieter einschlagen können, steht ja auch noch zur Wahl. Wenn sie sich denn sicher sind unfair bewertet worden zu sein.



Wenn du mich fragst, sind da bestimmt auch Bestechungsgelder geflossen 
Unabhängig davon, ob das Bewertungssystem öffentlich ist, oder nicht.


----------



## Braamséry (21. Oktober 2010)

vollmi schrieb:


> Wieso haben diese Baufirmen dann nicht billiger eingegeben? Ich meine das war doch ne öffentliche Ausschreibung.






Kaldreth schrieb:


> Ganz genau! Die Bauleistungen müssen nach VOB (Vertrag- und Vergabeordnung für Bauleistungen) ausgeschrieben werden. Sprich die Stadt Stuttgart sagt was gebaut werden muss und die Firmen reichen ihre Angebote ein, ohne natürlich die anderen Angebote zu kennen. Das günstigste Angebot gewinnt (gibt Ausnahmen und auch noch ein paar andere Kriterien aber ganz grob kann man das so sagen).



Es gibt bestimmte Vorteile die man sich dadurch verschafft.

Die Stadt müsste da auch mitspielen.

Also Beispiel Nokia:
Die gehen anch Rumänien weil die da Geld bekommen, bzw Vergünstigungen.

Klar, das ist bei Stuttgart 21 wohl nicht der Fall.
Aber ich könnte mir schon denken, dass die die ein oder andere Firma "bevorzugen" weil da in der eigenen Tasche mehr Geld bleibt.

Mal beispielsweise:

Sagen wir, dass Unternehmen "a" 5Mrd. € veranschlagt für den Bau.
Die Stadt bekommt davon einen kleinen Anteil von 5% für Sachen damit die Stadt und die Bahn gewisse Sachen regelt, wie z.B. die Abholzung der Bäume. Also nicht für die Abholzung an sich, sondern nur für die Erlaubnis wenn man so will.

Dann kommt Unternehmen "b" und sagt, dass die das Gleiche für 7Mrd. machen und die Stadt und die Bahn dann 7,5% für die Erlaubnis bekommt.


Das war jez nur ein Beispiel.
Aber so denke ich mir das, dass die Geld für bestimmte Sachen bekommen, wenn das Unternehmen dafür den Zuschlag bekommt.


----------



## Sygni (1. November 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich find die ganzen Demos jetzt irgendwie doch sehr arg sinnlos...



Wieso arg sinnlos???

Ich finde es super, das die Menschen von Stuttgart auf die Straßen gehen um für ihre Sache/Rechte zu stehen!

Man hat tage/wochenlang nichts anderes mehr im TV gesehen oder Zeitung gelesen! 
Allein deswegen haben sich aus meiner Sicht die Proteste gegen Stuttgart-21 schon mehr als gelohnt. 
Es wird egal in welcher Talkshow darüber geredet, die Menschen untereinander reden darüber und somit kommt
der Ball wieder ins rollen. 
Die geplanten Projektkosten betragen rund 4,1 Milliarden Euro und dafür müssen zum Großteil vom Bund, der 
deutschen Bahn und zum Schluss auch zu einem gewissen Teil von jedem Bürger in Stuttgart und Baden-Würtenberg 
getragen werden!

Man kann und wir es nie allen Bürgen recht machen können, aber wenn soviele Leute wie in Stuttgart gegen 
so ein Mammutprojekt wie Stuttgart-21 stehen, dann muss man sich schon die Frage stellen, ob das Probjekt 
überhaupt noch einen Sinn hat oder nicht?


----------



## Jester (1. November 2010)

Diese ganze Diskussion ist letzlich auch eine Diskussion, inwieweit die Bürger in die Entscheidungsprozesse und Regierungsgeschäfte mit eingebunden werden soll. Direktere Demokratie, Ja/Nein also. Und zu dem Thema dürfte jedem halbwegs gebildeten Menschen nur eine Antowrt einfallen...



Sygni schrieb:


> Man kann und wir es nie allen Bürgen recht machen können, aber wenn soviele Leute wie in Stuttgart gegen so ein Mammutprojekt wie Stuttgart-21 stehen, dann muss man sich schon die Frage stellen, ob das Probjekt
> überhaupt noch einen Sinn hat oder nicht?



Schönes Beispiel. Ist ein Projekt, an dem jahrzehntelang dutzende Expertenteams arbeiteten und sich die Bahn lange den Kopf drüber zerbrochen hat nur deshalb sinnlos, weil ein Haufen Stuttgarter dagegen sind, die sich größtenteils nur sehr oberflächlich und einseitig mit der Thematik beschäftigt haben? Sollten die Bürger also mehr Einfluss haben? Ich meine NEIN!


----------



## EspCap (1. November 2010)

Was ich neulich auch sehr interessant fand  - es gibt ja so einen Service für Twitter namens Twibbon. Dabei kann man seinem Avatar ein Logo hinzufügen lassen, um zu zeigen dass man eine Sache unterstützt. Natürlich gibt es auch ein lustiges durchgestrichenes Stuttgart 21 Schild. 

Dann hab ich mir mal die Twitterer angeschaut, die dieses Twibbon tragen. Wo kommen die so her? Berlin, Hamburg, Frankfurt... die wenigsten aus Stuttgart oder überhaupt Baden-Würrtemberg.
Ist schon leicht, gegen etwas zu sein, das einen in keinster Weise betrifft...


----------



## Braamséry (2. November 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Dann hab ich mir mal die Twitterer angeschaut, die dieses Twibbon tragen. Wo kommen die so her? Berlin, Hamburg, Frankfurt... die wenigsten aus Stuttgart oder überhaupt Baden-Würrtemberg.
> Ist schon leicht, gegen etwas zu sein, das einen in keinster Weise betrifft...



Dazu fiel mir spontan ein anderes Beispiel ein, welches zwar etwas extrem ist, aber dennoch im Grunde das Gleiche aussagen kann.

Im zweiten Weltkrieg wurden ja auf hiroshima und Nagasaki (oder wie die auch immer geschrieben werden) Atombomen geworfen.
Menschen in Europa konnte das, rein von den Auswirkungen, total egal sein. Aber es kam natürlich so, dass die Menschen dannach stark gegen den Einsatz von Atomwaffen waren, weil man so etwas nicht will.
Das Beispiel ist nun etwas übertrieben, weil Menschen dadurch starben und dies hier nicht der Fall ist, aber man kann schon sehen, dass es in dem Moment für die anderen Länder der Welt egal war.

Jetzt sagen in anderen Teilen des Landes schon recht viele, dass sie das nicht haben wollen wie es jetzt in Stuttgart abläuft. Also wird jetzt schonmal schön etwas dagegen gesagt damit die ja nicht auf die dumme Idee kommen das auchnoch zu machen.
Wobei es hier halt um die Verschwendung der Gelder geht, in erster Linie, die z.B. in Schulen etc besser aufgehoben wären.


----------



## Yodaku (2. November 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Das Beispiel ist nun etwas übertrieben, weil Menschen dadurch starben und dies hier nicht der Fall ist, aber man kann schon sehen, dass es in dem Moment für die anderen Länder der Welt egal war.



Das Beispiel ist Müll... wenn ne Atombombe irgendwo hochgeht geht das sehrwohl den rest der Welt was an. 

Und das es überall Leute gibt die einfach gegen etwas sind obwohl es sie nichts angeht ist klar, ob sie jetzt einfach nur dagegen sind um dagegen zu sein oder ob sie es auch begründen können ist die andere Frage. 
Jedenfall finde ich es gut dass man seine Meinung sagt auch wenn es einem vllt nicht direkt was angeht. Bestes Beispiel dafür was passiert wenn ein großteil nur die fresse hält ist wohl das dritte Reich. Wer meint ihn würde es nichts angehn und deshalb nichts sagt unterstützt die Sache (stichpunkt Mitläufer).


----------



## EspCap (2. November 2010)

Naja. Radioaktive Teilchen können über die Luft locker mehrere tausend Kilometer verbreitet werden, vondaher konnte das den Leuten in Europa eben nicht komplett egal sein. Davon abgesehen dass das ein ziemlich seltsames Beispiel ist...



Braamséry schrieb:


> Wobei es hier halt um die Verschwendung der Gelder geht, in erster Linie, die z.B. in Schulen etc besser aufgehoben wären.



Nochmal: Glaubst du ernsthaft, das Geld würde in die Bildung wandern wenn es nicht für S21 verwendet werden würde? Guter Witz. Da werden dann eben ein paar neue Panzer für den Afghanistan-Einsatz gekauft oder der Bundestag freut sich über neue Stühle.



> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Wer meint ihn würde es nichts angehn und deshalb nichts sagt unterstützt die Sache (stichpunkt Mitläufer). [/font]



Was heisst hier 'meinen'? Jemand in Hamburg geht das nichts an. Der ist nicht betroffen. Punkt. Natürlich kann der dagegen sein, er persönlich hätte ja auch Null von einem neuen Bahnhof ein paar hundert Kilometer weg.


----------



## Yodaku (2. November 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Was heisst hier 'meinen'? Jemand in Hamburg geht das nichts an. Der ist nicht betroffen. Punkt. Natürlich kann der dagegen sein, er persönlich hätte ja auch Null von einem neuen Bahnhof ein paar hundert Kilometer weg.




Ja stimmt schon, dass es einfacher ist dagegen zu sein wenn es dich nichts angeht. Aber die, die den Bau durchgeboxt haben sind ein Teil von den Parteien die dann über Deutschland bestimmen. Das es wichtiger ist wenn jemand aus Baden-Würtemberg dagegen ist will ich ja gar nicht bestreiten. Aber wenn man sich ne Meinung gebildet hat warum sollte man sie dann nicht mitteilen.

edit: und letztendlich geht es uns alle ein bisschen (wenn auch teilweiße gering) was an, was in Deutschland so passiert


----------



## Jester (2. November 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Nochmal: Glaubst du ernsthaft, das Geld würde in die Bildung wandern wenn es nicht für S21 verwendet werden würde? Guter Witz. Da werden dann eben ein paar neue Panzer für den Afghanistan-Einsatz gekauft oder der Bundestag freut sich über neue Stühle.



Guter Witz! Haushaltsplanung, kennst du den Begriff? Die einzelnen Ministerien können nicht einfach was aus dem Etat ihrer Kollegen abzwacken. Aber hey, es klingt spaßig und man kann gut Stimmung machen gegen alles und jeden! Yaay!


----------



## EspCap (2. November 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Guter Witz! Haushaltsplanung, kennst du den Begriff? Die einzelnen Ministerien können nicht einfach was aus dem Etat ihrer Kollegen abzwacken. Aber hey, es klingt spaßig und man kann gut Stimmung machen gegen alles und jeden! Yaay!



Natürlich. Und das Verkehrsministerium teilt sich den Etat aber mit dem Bildungsministerium. Yeah right.

'Stimmung gegen alles und jeden machen' ist aber irgendwie auch eher die Domäne der S21-Gegner.


----------



## Jester (2. November 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Natürlich. Und das Verkehrsministerium teilt sich den Etat aber mit dem Bildungsministerium. Yeah right.



In bestimmten Dingen gemeinsame Etatentscheidungen zu treffen ist sicher möglich, allerdings würden die Gelder für diesen fortschrittlichen Bahnhof sicher nicht in Panzer, Stühle oder fette Dienstwagen gesteckt werden. Witizgerweise gibt es nämliche nen Haufen von Komissionen, die genau darauf achten, welche Steuergelder usw. wo ausgegeben werden.


----------



## EspCap (2. November 2010)

Kann ja alles sein, alles schön und gut. 
Ich wollte nur sagen, dass das S21 Geld noch lange nicht auf den Schultischen liegen würde wenn das Projekt nicht verwirklicht werden würde. 

S21 ist auf jeden Fall nicht die schlechteste Investition. Da gibt es eine Menge unsinnvollere Dinge die man mit dem Geld anstellen könnte.


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. November 2010)

Z.b. Tunnel bauen um "Molchlebensraum" zu schützen, wo es umgerechnet auf 10.000€ pro Molch kommt...


----------



## Lari (4. November 2010)

Facebook-Gruppen:
Contra S21: 91.000 Mitglieder
Pro S21: 114.000 Mitglieder

Mal so als Einwurf "niemand will den Bahnhof haben!"


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (9. November 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Facebook-Gruppen:
> Contra S21: 91.000 Mitglieder
> Pro S21: 114.000 Mitglieder
> 
> Mal so als Einwurf "niemand will den Bahnhof haben!"




Uuh, Facebook-Gruppen sind also aussagekräftiger/seriöser als Umfragen? Nicht dein ernst, oder?


Außerdem wissen wir doch schon seit Seite 7 dieses Threads, dank Ohrensammler, dass eh alles gefälscht ist!!!! ALLES! Vorallem wenn es nicht der eigenen Meinung entspricht.


----------



## Konov (10. November 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Facebook-Gruppen:
> Contra S21: 91.000 Mitglieder
> Pro S21: 114.000 Mitglieder
> 
> Mal so als Einwurf "niemand will den Bahnhof haben!"



Wundert mich nicht wirklich, bei Facebook sind die meisten User sowieso entsprechend der Klientel die solche Projekte befürwortet. 
Noch dazu ist das ja nun wirklich keine ernsthafte und seriöse Quelle oder?


----------



## Lari (10. November 2010)

Da ich davon ausgehe, dass Facebook ein Querschnitt der Gesellschaft ist: doch, das ist aussagekräftig.

Genausogut kann ich behaupten, dass die Demonstrationen gegen S21 nicht die Meinung der Stuttgarter widerspiegeln. Warum?
In aller Regel gehen die Leute auf die Straße, weil sie gegen etwas sind. Leute, die auf die Straße gehen, weil sie für etwas sind halten sich doch arg in Grenzen.
Man sieht also auch nur die Leute, die dagegen sind, weil die, die dafür sind nicht öffentlich in Erscheinung treten.


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (10. November 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Da ich davon ausgehe, dass Facebook ein Querschnitt der Gesellschaft ist: doch, das ist aussagekräftig.
> 
> Genausogut kann ich behaupten, dass die Demonstrationen gegen S21 nicht die Meinung der Stuttgarter widerspiegeln. Warum?
> In aller Regel gehen die Leute auf die Straße, weil sie gegen etwas sind. Leute, die auf die Straße gehen, weil sie für etwas sind halten sich doch arg in Grenzen.
> Man sieht also auch nur die Leute, die dagegen sind, weil die, die dafür sind nicht öffentlich in Erscheinung treten.




Facebook kann gar kein Querschnitt der Gesellschaft sein, da es nur eine bestimmte "Gruppe von Menschen" nutzt. Facebook ist in dieser Hinsicht genauso wenig ein Querschnitt der Gesellschaft wie die Community von buffed, das konnte man ganz gut bei der Umfrage zur letzten Bundestagswahl sehen, bei der die Piratenpartei hier bei der buffed-Community 38,6 % erreicht hatten.


----------



## Konov (11. November 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Da ich davon ausgehe, dass Facebook ein Querschnitt der Gesellschaft ist: doch, das ist aussagekräftig.
> 
> Genausogut kann ich behaupten, dass die Demonstrationen gegen S21 nicht die Meinung der Stuttgarter widerspiegeln. Warum?
> In aller Regel gehen die Leute auf die Straße, weil sie gegen etwas sind. Leute, die auf die Straße gehen, weil sie für etwas sind halten sich doch arg in Grenzen.
> Man sieht also auch nur die Leute, die dagegen sind, weil die, die dafür sind nicht öffentlich in Erscheinung treten.



Siehe Gnaba...

wie kann eine Website ein Querschnitt der Gesellschaft sein? Es könnte genauso gut jede andere Community ein Querschnitt der Gesellschaft sein. Ist IMO keine objektive Quelle...


----------



## Lari (11. November 2010)

Ist auch egal, S21 wird durchgezogen.
Sie können demonstrieren wie sie wollen, hauptsache es kommt nicht wieder zu beidseitiger Gewalt.


----------



## Ohrensammler (11. November 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Da ich davon ausgehe, dass Facebook ein Querschnitt der Gesellschaft ist: doch, das ist aussagekräftig.



82% der Facebookuser sind zwischen 18 und 54 Jahre alt.
(Quelle)
Diese Altergruppe macht ungefähr 55% der Deustchen ais
(Quelle)

Soviel also zum Querschnitt durch die Gesellschaft.


----------



## Lari (11. November 2010)

Und die, die nicht bei Facebook sind sind natürlich alle contra S21.
Die Frage ist auch wieviele der unter 18 Jährigen freiwillig wegen der Sache dort demonstrieren, also keine Schülerausflüge zur Demo als Klassenevent.
Die über 55 Jährigen sind selbst verständlich auch alle gegen S21, weswegen Facebook-Gruppen absolut nicht die Meinung zu S21 wiederspiegeln.

Lasst gut sein, es gibt eh soviele Expertenmeinungen, dass ma sich eh nur die passende raussuchen muss 
Und Statistiken... siehe Ohrensammlers Aussage


----------



## Konov (11. November 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Ist auch egal, S21 wird durchgezogen.



Stimmt... ob das gut oder schlecht ist, wage ich nicht 100%ig sicher zu beurteilen.
Aber es macht nachdenklich, dass der Protest der Bürger generell steigt, bestes Beispiel ist vor kurzem der Castor Transport Protest. Größer ist der protest in der Geschichte nie gewesen. Also hat sich entweder in der Mentalität der Bürger was geändert, oder die Regierung macht einfach zuviel falsch.

Ich glaube, es ist ein bißchen von beidem. ^^


----------



## Lari (11. November 2010)

Konov schrieb:


> ... oder die Regierung macht einfach zuviel falsch.



This!


----------



## Jester (11. November 2010)

Konov schrieb:


> Stimmt... ob das gut oder schlecht ist, wage ich nicht 100%ig sicher zu beurteilen.
> Aber es macht nachdenklich, dass der Protest der Bürger generell steigt, bestes Beispiel ist vor kurzem der Castor Transport Protest. Größer ist der protest in der Geschichte nie gewesen. Also hat sich entweder in der Mentalität der Bürger was geändert, oder die Regierung macht einfach zuviel falsch.
> 
> Ich glaube, es ist ein bißchen von beidem. ^^



Vllt. ist auch einfach die Dummheit und die Bereitschaft, sich tiefergehend und objektiv mit Themen zu beschäftigen, gesunken...


----------



## Hubautz (11. November 2010)

Konov schrieb:


> Stimmt... ob das gut oder schlecht ist, wage ich nicht 100%ig sicher zu beurteilen.
> Aber es macht nachdenklich, dass der Protest der Bürger generell steigt, bestes Beispiel ist vor kurzem der Castor Transport Protest. *Größer ist der protest in der Geschichte nie gewesen*. Also hat sich entweder in der Mentalität der Bürger was geändert, oder die Regierung macht einfach zuviel falsch.



Das stimmt so nicht. Vor einigen Jahren (es muss etwa so um deinen Geburtstag herum gewesen sein ) war der Protest wesentlich größer. Wenn ich zurückdenke was in den 80ern in Gorleben, Wackersdorf, Startbahn West etc. los war, ist das heute ein Sonntagsausflug.


----------



## Konov (11. November 2010)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Das stimmt so nicht. Vor einigen Jahren (es muss etwa so um deinen Geburtstag herum gewesen sein ) war der Protest wesentlich größer. Wenn ich zurückdenke was in den 80ern in Gorleben, Wackersdorf, Startbahn West etc. los war, ist das heute ein Sonntagsausflug.



Kann ich nicht beurteilen, ich berufe mich da nur auf die Nachrichten, in denen gesagt wurde, dass der Castor Transport nie länger aufgehalten wurde als dieses Jahr, und es von daher die "größte" Demonstration war. Wobei das natürlich wieder Definitionssache ist, nur weil er lange aufgehalten wurde, muss es nicht gleich das größte Demonstranten-Aufkommen gegeben haben. ^^


----------



## Arosk (11. November 2010)

Gnaba_Hustefix schrieb:


> Uuh, Facebook-Gruppen sind also aussagekräftiger/seriöser als Umfragen? Nicht dein ernst, oder?
> 
> 
> Außerdem wissen wir doch schon seit Seite 7 dieses Threads, dank Ohrensammler, dass eh alles gefälscht ist!!!! ALLES! Vorallem wenn es nicht der eigenen Meinung entspricht.



In Umfragen sind die Pro Werte auch überwiegend.


----------



## Falathrim (11. November 2010)

Der größte Protest gegen den Castor im Wendland wars dieses Jahr, ja. Aber sicher nicht die größte Demonstration der Geschichte

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Demonstration


> 10. Juni 1982: parallel zum NATO-Gipfel in Bonn findet dort die bis dahin größte Demonstration auf deutschem Boden statt. Rund 500.000 Menschen folgen dem Ruf der Friedensbewegung nach Bonn





> 4. November 1989: die größte Demonstration der Wendezeit, über 500.000 Menschen demonstrierten auf dem Alexanderplatz für Meinungs- und Versammlungsfreiheit


----------



## Hubautz (11. November 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Vllt. ist auch einfach die Dummheit und die Bereitschaft, sich tiefergehend und objektiv mit Themen zu beschäftigen, gesunken...



Das hätte ich dann doch mal gerne erklärt bekommen. Ist nun die Dummheit gesunken oder die Bereitschaft sich objektiv mit Themen zu beschäftigen?


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (11. November 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> In Umfragen sind die Pro Werte auch überwiegend.



Dann bitte Quelle zur besagten Umfrage angeben. Ich hab in diesem Thread schoneinmal einen Link zu einer Umfrage gepostet. Die Umfrag hat genau das Gegenteil gezeigt.

Hab jetzt nochmal schnell Google die Worte "Umfrage s21" hingeworfen. Lustig, das erste Ergebnis stammt von einem Facebook-Nutzer, der die Umfragen der letzten Jahre von S21 gesammelt/aufgelistet hat: http://www.facebook.com/topic.php?uid=135659806479013&topic=111



@ Ohrensammler

Witz lass nach. Und schonmal die Werte angesehen? Facebook: 45-55Jahre sind 9 %; Deutschland: 40-60Jahre 31 %...etc
In Buffed.de sind ebenfalls alle Altersgruppen vertreten (nur zu welchen Teilen?)...und haben wir eine Regierung, die von der Piratenpartei mit ihren 38,6 % geführt wird? Was? Die Piratenpartei hat es nichtmal in den Bundestag geschafft? Na, sowas!

Sorry, aber wenn man nichtmal akzeptieren kann, dass laut seriösen Umfragen, denen man mit Sicherheit weit mehr trauen kann als irgendwelchen "Fun-Umfragen" bei Internetportalen, dann ist das wie eine Diskussion mit jemanden, der an Aliens glaubt, die unsere schöne Erde besuchen. Da kann man denen Fakten an den Kopf werfen, wie man will, er wird von seinem Standpunkt nicht weichen.


----------



## Ohrensammler (11. November 2010)

Gnaba_Hustefix schrieb:


> @ Ohrensammler
> 
> Witz lass nach. Und schonmal die Werte angesehen? Facebook: 45-55Jahre sind 9 %; Deutschland: 40-60Jahre 31 %...etc
> In Buffed.de sind ebenfalls alle Altersgruppen vertreten (nur zu welchen Teilen?)...und haben wir eine Regierung, die von der Piratenpartei mit ihren 38,6 % geführt wird? Was? Die Piratenpartei hat es nichtmal in den Bundestag geschafft? Na, sowas!
> ...



Ich verstehe deinen Post nciht, aber ich vermute, du hast meinen auch nicht verstanden.

Ich jedenfalls wollte mitteilen, für wie unsinnig ich die Aussage halte, Facebook sein ein Querschnitt durch die Gesellschaft.
Kann es sein, dass wir das gleiche meinen?? *verwirrt sei*


----------



## Konov (11. November 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Der größte Protest gegen den Castor im Wendland wars dieses Jahr, ja. Aber sicher nicht die größte Demonstration der Geschichte
> 
> http://de.wikipedia....i/Demonstration




Jupp, gemeint war Castor-Demo, natürlich nicht die größte der Menschheitsgeschichte. ^^


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (11. November 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ich verstehe deinen Post nciht, aber ich vermute, du hast meinen auch nicht verstanden.
> 
> Ich jedenfalls wollte mitteilen, für wie unsinnig ich die Aussage halte, Facebook sein ein Querschnitt durch die Gesellschaft.
> Kann es sein, dass wir das gleiche meinen?? *verwirrt sei*



Jap, hab deinen falsch verstanden. Aber jetzt. Dachte du wolltest das genaue Gegenteil aussagen. 

Asche auf mein Haupt.


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. November 2010)

Warum wird eigentlich immer nur so derb demonstriert, wenn es technisch gesehen bereits viel zu spät ist?

S21: Die wirklich großen Sachen gingen erst los als der Bau begann...
Castor: Die großen Sachen gingen erst los als er bereits unterwegs war...

Bin ich der einzige, der sich da grundsätzlich wundert?


----------



## Hubautz (12. November 2010)

Es ist halt nur begrenzt sinnvoll Schienen zu blockieren wenn da noch gar kein Zug fährt


----------



## Silenzz (12. November 2010)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Es ist halt nur begrenzt sinnvoll Schienen zu blockieren wenn da noch gar kein Zug fährt



Man kann da aber auch anders gegen angehn


----------



## JokerofDarkness (14. November 2010)

Ich möchte hier nichts beschönigen, aber wenn ich diese sinnlose Ansammlung von Polemik lese, dann reicht es selbst mir.


			
				Braamséry schrieb:
			
		

> Das Projekt an sich ist eine Frechheit.
> Darüber kann man sagen was man will. Wobei man hier vllt noch sagen muss, dass die Kosten einen Großteil ausmachen was mich dabei reizt.


Man möchte ein Aushängeschild für Stuttgart haben, wo also ist diese Überlegung eine Frechheit.



			
				Braamséry schrieb:
			
		

> Die bekommen Zuschüsse, weshalb sie die teure Variante nehmen. Es landet also mehr Geld in der eigenen tasche.


Das es unterm Strich, dann wieder günstiger wird kommt Dir nicht in den Sinn oder?



			
				Braamséry schrieb:
			
		

> Es wurde schon von mehreren Baufirmen überprüft und bestätigt, dass sie billiger bauen würden, das ist Punkt Nr.1


Billiger geht immer nur zu welchem Preis!



			
				Braamséry schrieb:
			
		

> Das zweite ist der Einsatz der Wasserwerfer.
> Was nun eingesetzt wurde und was nicht, ist mir egal. Nur stehen die Wasserwerfer dabei fest. Und was mich erschreckte, dass man sie einsetzt. Man darf eigentlich nur zu Gewalt greifen wenn man bedroht wird.
> Und dabei ist mir ein Bild im Kopf geblieben.
> Wenn der bericht stimmte hat sich der betroffene, ältere mann (Zumindest dass er älter war hat man ja gesehen) vor Kinder gestellt. Ob er sich vor Kindet stellte oder was anderes ist ja egal.
> ...


Pech gehabt würde ich da sagen. Man kann nicht überall hinlatschen und seine Ignoranz gegenüber dem Eigentum anderer und damit einhergehenden Hausfriedensbruch immer nur als Demo tarnen. Nach mehrfacher Aufforderung dann auch nicht einsehen das Areal zu räumen. Wo kommen wir da hin?



			
				Braamséry schrieb:
			
		

> Dazu kommt die verweigerung der volksabstimmung.
> Es mag ja sein, dass das Ganze geprüft wurde usw. Man hat aber versprochen zur Not abzustimmen (Wo ich das nu gelsen habe weiß ich leider nichtmehr). Bzw es wurde gesagt, dass man es machen würde. Jetzt sträubt man sich.
> Aber bestimmt nicht, weil man sich sicher war, dass man gewinnen würde.


Schon mal was von Marktwirtschaft gehört? Mir wäre neu, dass es für Geschäftsentscheidungen einer Volksabstimmung bedarf. Mit welchem Recht. Heute meint jeder er müsse überall mitquaken, ohne überhaupt mal darüber nachzudenken. Hier werden verdammt nochmal Arbeitsplätze geschaffen. Wenn Leute entlassen werden müssen, wird gejammert. Wenn man Milliarden schwere Bauprojekte anschiebt die Arbeitsplätze schaffen wird auch gejammert. In der Regel immer von den Leuten deren Horizont nicht soweit reicht, dass man Begriffe wie Markt-, Volks- und Betriebswirtschaft ohne Wikipedia klar definieren kann. Die einzigen die ein Recht hätten sich zu beschweren, wären Leute die unmittelbar von Stuttgart 21 betroffen wären - die Anwohner/Eigentümer/Ladenbetreiber. Denn für diese bedeutet das Jahre lange Einschränkungen in der Infrastruktur, Lebensqualität, Geschäftseinnahmen etc.. Da hätte man wirklich einen langen Rattenschwanz. Diese Leute haben mein Verständnis Ihren Unmut so wie es der Gesetzgeber erlaubt klar darzustellen.
Der Rest sind doch fast nur Mitläufer die erst vor kurzem über S21 aus der Presse gehört haben und sich jetzt das Maul zerfetzen. Die Presse freut sich angesichts der Schlagzeilen und der dumme Bürger lässt sich beeinflussen. Solche Themen wird es wieder und wieder geben und die Wahrheit liegt maximal dazwischen. Themen die auch massenhaft das Volk beschäftigt haben und überwiegende eklatant falsch in der Presse dargestellt wurden, waren so Sachen wie: Harz IV, Castor, Kampfhunde etc..

Es gibt ein gutes an der Bild und zwar der Slogan: Bild Dir Deine Meinung!


----------



## Crothar (14. November 2010)

Finde S21 lustig, vor über 10 Jahren wurde bereits einmal darüber abgestimmt, das Volk hatte nichts dagegen, und jetzt wo es losgehen soll gehen se auf de Barrikaden? Warum stimmten Sie einst nicht dagegen?


----------



## Ashantriz (15. November 2010)

"Wenn sie trotz Aufforderung der Polizei das Gelände nicht verlassen, dann ist alles, was im folgenden passiert, die eigene Schuld."

@Lari: Das ist die eigene Meinung, nicht die eigene Schuld. Schuld an den Verletzungen des Mädchens haben die Polizisten. Es gibt andere Wege Sizblockaden zu beseitigen...


----------



## Laz0rgun (15. November 2010)

> @Lari: Das ist die eigene Meinung, nicht die eigene Schuld. Schuld an den Verletzungen des Mädchens haben die Polizisten. Es gibt andere Wege Sizblockaden zu beseitigen...



Naja, Kinder auf eine Demonstration mit anschliesender Sitzblockade mitzunehmen ist auch nicht grad verantwortungsvoll, oder?


----------



## Ashantriz (15. November 2010)

Laz0rgun schrieb:


> Naja, Kinder auf eine Demonstration mit anschliesender Sitzblockade mitzunehmen ist auch nicht grad verantwortungsvoll, oder?



Mir ist überhaupt nicht klar worauf du jetzt mit deiner Frage hinnaus willst.
Wir haben bisher kein Wort über Erziehungsberechtigte verloren und das Mädchen auf das sich meine Aussage bezog war 16 Jahre alt und ich denke mit 16 Jahren ist man in der regel reif genug eine eigene Meinung entwickelt zu haben und diese dann auch zu vertreten...


----------



## Laz0rgun (15. November 2010)

> Schuld an den Verletzungen des Mädchens haben die Polizisten.




Darauf bezog sich meine Aussage. Ich persönlich habe gelesen, dass dort unter anderem ganze Schulklassen an der Demo beteiligt waren... Möglich, dass ich mich irre, soviel sei dazu gesagt.

Edit: Und wenn man mit 16, laut deiner Aussage, reif genug für eine Demo ist, sollte man sich auch über eventuelle Gefahren bewusst sein, wenn man sich an einer Sitzblockade etc. beteiligt.


----------



## Ceiwyn (16. November 2010)

Ganz lustig finde ich ja, dass ja das Land mitbezahlen muss, was laut einiger Experten verfassungswidrig ist. Wenn das Bundesverfassungsgericht denen Recht gibt (wovon auszugehen ist), ist das ganze Projekt über den Haufen geworfen.

Wenn so schwarz-gelbe "Jahrhundertchancen" aussehen, dann wird es zappenduster in Deutschland. Es gibt wohl kaum ein Projekt, dass mehr an den ökonomischen Notwendigkeiten des Landes vorbeigeplant ist als Stulle 21.
Allerdings bietet es einen einmaligen Einblick in den Filz, der sich auf Kosten der Allgemeinheit bereichert. Die wahre Jahrhundertchance allerdings besteht darin, dass Mappus und Merkel bereits jetzt Geschichte sind und durch Opa Geißler gerade den übrigen Politiknullen die zukünftige Form einer modernen Bürgerdemokratie beigebracht wird. "Repräsentativ" könnte man dann in Zukunft als Namen für ein Haargel verwenden.


----------



## Jester (16. November 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ganz lustig finde ich ja, dass ja das Land mitbezahlen muss, was laut einiger Experten verfassungswidrig ist. Wenn das Bundesverfassungsgericht denen Recht gibt (wovon auszugehen ist), ist das ganze Projekt über den Haufen geworfen.
> 
> Wenn so schwarz-gelbe "Jahrhundertchancen" aussehen, dann wird es zappenduster in Deutschland. Es gibt wohl kaum ein Projekt, dass mehr an den ökonomischen Notwendigkeiten des Landes vorbeigeplant ist als Stulle 21.
> Allerdings bietet es einen einmaligen Einblick in den Filz, der sich auf Kosten der Allgemeinheit bereichert. Die wahre Jahrhundertchance allerdings besteht darin, dass Mappus und Merkel bereits jetzt Geschichte sind und durch Opa Geißler gerade den übrigen Politiknullen die zukünftige Form einer modernen Bürgerdemokratie beigebracht wird. "Repräsentativ" könnte man dann in Zukunft als Namen für ein Haargel verwenden.



Zum Glück haben wir so geniale Experten wie dich, die genau abschätzen können, was "ökonomisch" notwendig ist für unser Land und was nicht!

Und direkte Bürgerdemokratie ist der größte Blödsinn, der unserem Land passieren kann.


----------



## Ceiwyn (16. November 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Zum Glück haben wir so geniale Experten wie dich, die genau abschätzen können, was "ökonomisch" notwendig ist für unser Land und was nicht!



Dann erklär mir doch mal den ökonomischen Nutzen. Die Gegner sind übrigens weitgehend einstimmig für einen Umbau des Kopfbahnhofs, aber gegen die Untertunnelung.

Aber klar, zig Milliarden müssen schon ausgegeben werden, damit man zwei Minuten früher ankommt.



> Und direkte Bürgerdemokratie ist der größte Blödsinn, der unserem Land passieren kann.



Ach und das hier hätte ich auch gerne erläutert.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (16. November 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn so schwarz-gelbe "Jahrhundertchancen" aussehen, dann wird es zappenduster in Deutschland.


Vielleicht informierst Du Dich erst einmal wer das Projekt wann mit angeschoben hat oder denkst Du ernsthaft, dass die Planung keine 2 Jahre zurückreicht!?


----------



## Konov (16. November 2010)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Vielleicht informierst Du Dich erst einmal wer das Projekt wann mit angeschoben hat oder denkst Du ernsthaft, dass die Planung keine 2 Jahre zurückreicht!?



Ist das Projekt eine "Jahrhundertchance", wenn die Planung länger als 2 Jahre zurückreicht?


----------



## Jester (16. November 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Dann erklär mir doch mal den ökonomischen Nutzen. Die Gegner sind übrigens weitgehend einstimmig für einen Umbau des Kopfbahnhofs, aber gegen die Untertunnelung.
> 
> Aber klar, zig Milliarden müssen schon ausgegeben werden, damit man zwei Minuten früher ankommt.



Auch ich kann das nicht beurteilen, allerdings können das höchst qualifizierte Expertenrunden mit jahrelanger Erfahrung, die sich jahrelang darüber den Kopf zerbrachen.

Und das mit der direkten Demokratie ist einfach zu erklären, du bist ein tolles Beispiel, weswegen das ne schlechte Idee ist.
Ohne sich wirklich tiefgehend damit beschäftigt zu haben, krakelst du rum, wie furchtbar es ist, wenn "zig Milliarden" ausgegeben werden, "nur damit man zwei Minuten früher ankommt".
Außerdem kannst du dich einfach mal ne Stunde in die U-Bahn setzen und du hast hunderte Gründe gegen direkte Demoktratie. Ich will einfach nicht, das Cindy aus Marzahn über mein Leben in diesem Land entscheiden darf.

Direkte Demokratie, also die Urform der Demokratie, hat damals in Athen aus einer Vielzahl von Gründen heraus so gut funktioniert, aber eben unter anderem deshalb, weil politische Ämter damals mit hohem Ansehen verbunden waren, weil die Leute noch in die Politik wollten, weil es sie noch interessiert hat. 
Heute haben wir solche Spezialisten wie dich und viele andere in diesem Forum, die erstmal ordentlich dagegen wettern. Für sowas hätte man euch damals wahrscheinlich per Scherbengericht verbannt.


----------



## Hubautz (17. November 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Und das mit der direkten Demokratie ist einfach zu erklären, du bist ein tolles Beispiel, weswegen das ne schlechte Idee ist.
> Ohne sich wirklich tiefgehend damit beschäftigt zu haben, krakelst du rum, wie furchtbar es ist, wenn "zig Milliarden" ausgegeben werden, "nur damit man zwei Minuten früher ankommt".
> Außerdem kannst du dich einfach mal ne Stunde in die U-Bahn setzen und du hast hunderte Gründe gegen direkte Demoktratie. Ich will einfach nicht, das Cindy aus Marzahn über mein Leben in diesem Land entscheiden darf.



Wenn du davon ausgehst, dass die Bürger in der Masse zu doof sind um richtige Entscheidungen zu treffen dann wären sie in logischer Konsequenz auch zu dumm die richtigen Parteien zu wählen.
Demokratie hat den Nachteil, dass jeder Depp und jeder uninformierte mitbestimmen kann, sei es direkt oder sei es durch Wahl. 
Da du schon vor ein paar Tagen geschrieben hast, dass deiner Meinung nach Bürger keinen oder zumindest keinen größeren Einfluss auf Politik haben sollten,  würde mich an dieser Stelle mal interessieren wie du dir das Ganze so grundsätzlich vorstellst.


Jester schrieb:


> ...unter anderem deshalb, weil politische Ämter damals mit hohem Ansehen verbunden waren, weil die Leute noch in die Politik wollten, weil es sie noch interessiert hat.



Das ist ja geradezu putzig naiv. Macht, und Geld haben selbstverständlich im alten Griechenland niemals eine Rolle gespielt.


----------



## Konov (17. November 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Außerdem kannst du dich einfach mal ne Stunde in die U-Bahn setzen und du hast hunderte Gründe gegen direkte Demoktratie. Ich will einfach nicht, das Cindy aus Marzahn über mein Leben in diesem Land entscheiden darf.



Und was ist mit der Meinung von Cindy aus Marzahn?
Ist ja schön und gut die Meinung zu haben, dass die dummen Hartz 4 Empfänger der Nation lieber die Finger von der Politik lassen sollten, aber warum sollte man dann im Gegenzug jemandem wie dir oder irgendjemand anderem das Recht erteilen?

IMO ist es der Grundgedanke der Demokratie, dass ausnahmslos jeder seinen Teil beitragen können sollte, ganz egal wie dämlich derjenige ist.


----------



## Jester (17. November 2010)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Demokratie hat den Nachteil, dass jeder Depp und jeder uninformierte mitbestimmen kann, sei es direkt oder sei es durch Wahl.
> 
> 
> *Genau dies. Allerdings wird der Einfluss der Deppen durch eine Wahl insofern gemindert, dass nicht sie die Entscheidungen treffen, sondern (in der Theorie...) kompetentere, dazu gewählte Personen.*
> ...






			
				Konov schrieb:
			
		

> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Und was ist mit der Meinung von Cindy aus Marzahn?
> Ist ja schön und gut die Meinung zu haben, dass die dummen Hartz 4 Empfänger der Nation lieber die Finger von der Politik lassen sollten, aber warum sollte man dann im Gegenzug jemandem wie dir oder irgendjemand anderem das Recht erteilen?[/font]
> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
> [/font]
> ...


[/font]


----------



## Konov (17. November 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> *Jeder sollte das Recht haben, seine Meinung zu äußern und im Kleinen mitwirken zu dürfen. Allerdings auf gar keinen Fall direktere Demokratie! Am Ende haben wir hier Volksabstimmungen, bei denen dann Mandy aus Marzahn alle Ausländer rauswirft, cause they took our jobs!!!11*
> 
> *Jeder sollte seinen Teil beitragen können, allerdings durchaus nach Befähigung und Bildung gestaffelt. Meine Meinumg.*



Ich bin der Überzeugung, dass die meisten Menschen in Deutschland schlau genug sind, dass sich solche Ideen nicht durchsetzen. Von daher würde es auch niemandem schaden, jemand vermeindlich dummen in die Politik zu lassen. Wir sind ja schließlich nicht mehr in den 30er Jahren.

Und manchmal ist es sogar so, dass weniger intelligente Leute die besseren Ideen haben und Probleme sehen, die andere wegen ihres hochgestochenen Intellekts gar nicht mehr sehen können. Das ist meine Meinung zu dem Thema, hat aber mit S21 nicht mehr viel zutun. ^^


----------



## KidSnare (17. November 2010)

Zu genau dem Thema (Stuttgart21, Volksabstimmung etc..) gibts auch interessante denkanstöße auf den Nachdenkseiten, wen's interessiert:

http://www.nachdenkseiten.de/?p=7309


----------



## Jester (17. November 2010)

Konov schrieb:


> Ich bin der Überzeugung, dass die meisten Menschen in Deutschland schlau genug sind, dass sich solche Ideen nicht durchsetzen. Von daher würde es auch niemandem schaden, jemand vermeindlich dummen in die Politik zu lassen. Wir sind ja schließlich nicht mehr in den 30er Jahren.
> 
> Und manchmal ist es sogar so, dass weniger intelligente Leute die besseren Ideen haben und Probleme sehen, die andere wegen ihres hochgestochenen Intellekts gar nicht mehr sehen können. Das ist meine Meinung zu dem Thema, hat aber mit S21 nicht mehr viel zutun. ^^



Ich glaub, das ist der realitätsfernste Post, den ich hier jemals gelesen hab.


----------



## Konov (17. November 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Ich glaub, das ist der realitätsfernste Post, den ich hier jemals gelesen hab.



Na ein Glück, dass du nicht die Realität definierst.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (17. November 2010)

So, mal ganz offiziell, damit es anschließend nicht wieder per PN heißt, das käme völlig ohne Vorwarnung und nicht gerechtfertigt: *LETZTE WARNUNG!* Beim nächsten Flame ist der Thread hier dicht und der entsprechende User bekommt dann mal zwei Tage Pause! Entweder, Ihr diskutiert anständig und ohne Beleidigungen miteinander oder der Onkel macht hier schneller dicht, als Ihr " " sagen könnt! Hmpf!


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (17. November 2010)

@ Jester

Eine direkte Demokratie würde die Grundgesetze nicht aus den Angeln heben, von daher ist die Überlegung, dass mit direkter Demokratie plötzlich alle Ausländer rausgeschmissen würden...etc eine einfache nichtssagende Stammtischparole. Wenn es mit direkter Demokratie möglich *wäre*, *wäre *es auch mit der repräsentativen Demokratie möglich. Aber wie schon gesagt: Deutschland hat Grundgesetze, die genau solche extremen und menschenverachtenden politische Entscheidungen verhindern sollen.


----------



## Kaldreth (17. November 2010)

Wenn es eine direkte Demokratie geben würde, wäre wahrscheinlich Horst Schlemmer neuer Bundeskanzler geworden!


----------



## Konov (17. November 2010)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Wenn es eine direkte Demokratie geben würde, wäre wahrscheinlich Horst Schlemmer neuer Bundeskanzler geworden!



Und da ist doch die Frage, ob so eine erfrischende Neuerung für Deutschland wirklich soo schlimm gewesen wäre.

Ich finde es immer furchtbar, wenn man davon ausgeht, dass gleich Nazi-Deutschland neu aufersteht, nur weil man mal etwas mehr Risiko zeigt, etwas neues ausprobiert oder einfach alternative Möglichkeiten anschneidet.

Schlimm ist es doch, wenn wir immer nur den oberen zehntausend, bzw. der Pseudo-Elite eine Chance auf politische Umsetzung geben und uns hinterher wundern, warum der Staat bankrott geht, Mega-Projekte wie S21 den einfachen (wie auch den intellektuellen!) Bürger frustrieren und die eigentlichen Probleme wie das Bildungssystem wissentlich ignoriert werden.

Ich sage nicht, dass man alle politische Kontrolle im Land der totalen Dummheit aussetzen sollte, aber ein bißchen politische Weitsicht in JEDE Richtung sollte doch erlaubt sein. Warscheinlich hätte es dann auch um S21 nicht so ein Theater gegeben. Schwarz-Gelb glänzt ja bekanntermaßen nicht gerade mit politischer Rundumsicht.

PS: Meine Meinung in Sachen Demonstration und Polizeigewalt hat sich nicht geändert. Manche Leute sind sehr naiv, wenn sie sich einer Demo anschließen und glauben, es wird mit Watte geworfen.


----------



## KidSnare (17. November 2010)

Was in letzter Zeit von den politischen Machthabern beschlossen wurde, ganz ehrlich, das hätte die angesprochene Cindy aus Marzahn nicht schlimmer machen können.
Ich habe keine spezielle Position pro oder contra Volksentscheide, aber es ist ein Irrglaube, dass bei diesen nur Unsinn herauskommt, weil die Masse "zu blöd" wäre. Eigentlich ist das Gegenteil der Fall; wenn man sich Beispiele aus anderen Ländern ansieht wird deutlich, dass sich die Masse durchaus ein gescheites Urteil bilden kann.
Im Fall von Stuttgart21 sehe ich es auch so, dass die Gegner durchaus starke Kompetenzen aufweisen und gute Argumente (und sogar ein Alternativkonzept) auf ihrer Seite haben. Das ist keinesfalls ein aufgebrachter Mob, der nur aus Prinzip verhindern will. Eher kommen mir die Befürworter so vor, als ob sie das Projekt "aus Prinzip" durchsetzen wollen, weil ja eine einmal beschlossene Sache nicht mehr rückgängig zu machen sei. Das dies ganz großer Quatsch ist beweist und ja die Regierung selbst mit dem "Ausstieg aus dem Atomausstieg".


----------



## sympathisant (17. November 2010)

KidSnare schrieb:


> Im Fall von Stuttgart21 sehe ich es auch so, dass die Gegner durchaus starke Kompetenzen aufweisen und gute Argumente (und sogar ein Alternativkonzept) auf ihrer Seite haben. Das ist keinesfalls ein aufgebrachter Mob, der nur aus Prinzip verhindern will.




Nur, dass die Alternativen schon im Vorfeld, nämlich bei der Entscheidungsfindung, geprüft wurden und als nicht sinnvoll verworfen wurden. Darunter auch genau die, mit denen die Gegner jetzt ankommen.


----------



## Ceiwyn (17. November 2010)

http://www.zeit.de/w...n-stuttgart-eba

Den Artikel finde ich ja mal wieder ganz interessant.



> Das Eisenbahnbundesamt verweigert der Bahn die Baufreigabe für die neue ICE-Strecke durch die Schwäbische Alb. Der Grund sind gestiegene Kosten.





> Mehrere Gutachter hatten die Kostenrechnung der Bahn bereits als unseriös eingestuft. Zuletzt ermittelten Fachleute im Auftrag der Grünen, dass die Kosten auf etwa zwölf Milliarden steigen dürften. Das Problem: Bei der Rechnung spielen politische Vorgaben eine Rolle, etwa vom ebenfalls beteiligten Land Baden-Württemberg, das seinen Finanzierungsanteil deckelte. Experten vertreten zudem die Ansicht, dass das Land gar nicht mitbezahlen darf, weil der Bau ausschließlich Angelegenheit des Bundes sei.
> 
> Die offizielle Baukostensumme und auch die Zeitpläne des Milliardenprojekts seien fragwürdig, heißt es in dem Bericht. "Der Gesamtterminplan ist ... nicht mehr realistisch und die Inbetriebnahmetermin 2019 nicht mehr zu halten", zitiert der _Stern_ aus einer "streng vertraulichen" Analyse vom September.





Konov schrieb:


> PS: Meine Meinung in Sachen Demonstration und Polizeigewalt hat sich nicht geändert. Manche Leute sind sehr naiv, wenn sie sich einer Demo anschließen und glauben, es wird mit Watte geworfen.



Es ist die Aufgabe der Regierung, die Grundrechte zu achten.



> (2) Jeder hat das Recht auf Leben und körperliche Unversehrtheit. Die Freiheit der Person ist unverletzlich.





> (1) Alle Deutschen haben das Recht, sich ohne Anmeldung oder Erlaubnis friedlich und ohne Waffen zu versammeln.



Die Demonstranten waren doch friedlich. Seit wann sind Kastanien eine Waffe? Und selbst wenn man das als Waffen definiert, ist es die Aufgabe der Polizei bzw. der Regierung, die hundert Idioten zu schnappen und die restlichen 10.000 in Ruhe zu lassen. Aber auf ALLE! mit dem Wasserwerfer loszugehen ist mehr als fragwürdig. 

Wer seine Grundrechte wahrnimmt, kann auch erwarten, dass ihm dadurch kein Schaden entsteht.

Was die direkte Demokratie angeht:

Die persönlichen Vorlieben zu bestimmten Parteien würden sich kaum ändern, wir hätten also immer noch die Merkel. Der Unterschied wäre aber, dass man bei fragwürdigen Vorhaben, siehe S21, als Bürger gezielt eingreifen kann. Die Aussage, dass "die Landtagswahl im März der Bürgerentscheid sei" ist insofern lächerlich, als dass ja gar kein Baustopp bis März vorgesehen ist. Wenn es einen Bürgerentscheid geben soll, muss doch noch etwas zu entscheiden sein!


----------



## KidSnare (17. November 2010)

sympathisant schrieb:


> Nur, dass die Alternativen schon im Vorfeld, nämlich bei der Entscheidungsfindung, geprüft wurden und als nicht sinnvoll verworfen wurden. Darunter auch genau die, mit denen die Gegner jetzt ankommen.


Da kannst du Recht haben, ich habe das Projekt nicht verfolgt, bevor es bundesweite Beachtung fand.


----------



## Jester (17. November 2010)

Lasst uns die Diskussion über die optimale Form der Demokratie hier einstellen, es soll um S21 gehen.

Meiner Meinung nach sollte man einfach nicht dieselben Fehler machen, die die Griechen vor 2000 Jahren machten.
Grade in einer unsagbar komplexen, globalisierten und komplizierten Welt wie der unseren, in der nichtmal mehr die größten Köpfe wirklich durchschauen.
Aber Cindy aus Marzahn.


----------



## Konov (18. November 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Die Demonstranten waren doch friedlich. Seit wann sind Kastanien eine Waffe? Und selbst wenn man das als Waffen definiert, ist es die Aufgabe der Polizei bzw. der Regierung, die hundert Idioten zu schnappen und die restlichen 10.000 in Ruhe zu lassen.



Du bist hier sehr undifferenziert.
Na dann möcht ich dich sehen, wie du als Polizist in dem Getümmel zwischen Waffe und Kastanie unterscheidest und hinterher alle die potenziell gefährlich waren verfolgst und festnimmst. Doch recht naiv zu glauben, das sei so einfach zu machen. Man kann viel von Polizei oder Regierung verlangen, das sollte man auch. Aber in dem konkreten Fall deine Vorgabe erfüllen zu wollen, ist schlicht absurd.



Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Aber auf ALLE! mit dem Wasserwerfer loszugehen ist mehr als fragwürdig.



Das war nicht der Fall. Es war nur eine kleine Gruppe ALLER Demonstranten, die durch einen Wasserwerfer getroffen wurden.
Da sollten wir schon bei den Fakten bleiben...



Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Wer seine Grundrechte wahrnimmt, kann auch erwarten, dass ihm dadurch kein Schaden entsteht.



Grundrecht hin oder her... der Menschenverstand sagt einem aber aus Erfahrung AUCH, dass Demonstrationen aufgrund ihrer Unkalkulierbarkeit und dem Risiko der Eskalation zu jedem erdenklichen Zeitpunkt sehr gefährlich sind. Für jeden der daran teilnimmt oder sich in dessen Umfeld aufhält. Ich jedenfalls würde nie auf die Idee kommen so einer Demo beizuwohnen, wenn ich das Risiko nicht halbwegs abschätzen könnte. Warum? Weil mir meine Eltern und meine Erziehung beigebracht haben, dass es gefährlich ist, weil man verletzt werden könnte. Wer sich hinterher wundert, verletzt worden zu sein, ist wie ein Mittvierziger, der sein 128.965stes Saufgelage abhält und sich den nächsten Morgen wundert, dass er einen Kater hat.

Und das, wo er doch seit mindestens 20 Jahren schon Alkohol-Erfahrungen hat.


----------



## Ceiwyn (18. November 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Lasst uns die Diskussion über die optimale Form der Demokratie hier einstellen, es soll um S21 gehen.
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach sollte man einfach nicht dieselben Fehler machen, die die Griechen vor 2000 Jahren machten.
> Grade in einer unsagbar komplexen, globalisierten und komplizierten Welt wie der unseren, in der nichtmal mehr die größten Köpfe wirklich durchschauen.
> Aber Cindy aus Marzahn.



Was für einen Fehler machen die Gegner denn? In Stuttgart und im ganzen Land fehlt das Geld, um Schulklos zu reparieren und hier werden zuerst 120 Millionen, dann plötzlich 4 Milliarden und letztlich vermutlich 12 Milliarden in den Sand gesetzt für ein Projekt, dessen Nutzen ganz und gar nicht geklärt ist. Für ein "vielleicht" werden hier also unendliche Mengen Geld verschleudert.

Dazu kommt, dass es verfassungsrechtlich höchst umstritten ist, ob BW überhaupt mitfinanzieren darf. Mal abwarten, was das Bundesverfassungsgericht sagt. Dann fehlt nämlich ein Drittel des Geldes plötzlich. 

Das Gerücht, dass uns sonst die Welt technologisch abziehen würde, ist einfach ein Witz. Die Gegner an sich sind nicht gegen die Schnellstrecke nach Ulm, die tatsächlich Vorteile bringt, sondern gegen die Untertunnelung, die fast alles am Etat verschlingt und den Fahrgästen 2 Minuten Zeitersparnis bringt (angeblich). Was sowieso ein Witz ist, weil die Bahn immer zu spät kommt.

Alles in allem also höchst dubios finanziert, vermutlich verfassungswidrig, mangelnde Sicherheitsstandarts in den Tunneln, Kosten viel zu niedrig angesetzt, etc. etc. 

Ist mir echt schleierhaft, wie man da dafür sein kann.


----------



## Konov (19. November 2010)

Was mir gestern jemand erzählt hat fand ich auch witzig:
Die Untertunnelung scheint abschüssiger zu sein als vorher geplant, weil man noch tiefer gehen muss und da rollt der ICE dann mal eben einfach den Tunnel runter wenn einer vergisst die Bremse anzuziehen. Sind ja tolle Aussichten


----------



## Ohrensammler (19. November 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Wer seine Grundrechte wahrnimmt, kann auch erwarten, dass ihm dadurch kein Schaden entsteht.



Wenn ich zu Hause versuche mein Grundrecht auf Gleichberechtigung durchzusetzen, droht mir ein Haufen Schaden seitens meiner Herzdame


----------



## vollmi (20. November 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Die Demonstranten waren doch friedlich. Seit wann sind Kastanien eine Waffe? Und selbst wenn man das als Waffen definiert, ist es die Aufgabe der Polizei bzw. der Regierung, die hundert Idioten zu schnappen und die restlichen 10.000 in Ruhe zu lassen. Aber auf ALLE! mit dem Wasserwerfer loszugehen ist mehr als fragwürdig



Sie wahren wohl friedlich. Haben mit ihrem Recht auf Demonstration aber wohl das Recht eines anderen Bürgers eingeschränkt indem sie auf Privatem Grund und Boden demonstriert haben. Und dabei den Bauherren auch noch eingeschränkt haben in seinem Bau.

Das ist so als würde bei dir im Garten jemand gegen den Bau deiner Terrasse demonstrieren und dich auch noch davon abhält zu bauen. 



> Wer seine Grundrechte wahrnimmt, kann auch erwarten, dass ihm dadurch kein Schaden entsteht.



Grundrechte dürfen nicht dazu führen das Rechte anderer beschnitten werden.



> Die persönlichen Vorlieben zu bestimmten Parteien würden sich kaum ändern, wir hätten also immer noch die Merkel. Der Unterschied wäre aber, dass man bei fragwürdigen Vorhaben, siehe S21, als Bürger gezielt eingreifen kann. Die Aussage, dass "die Landtagswahl im März der Bürgerentscheid sei" ist insofern lächerlich, als dass ja gar kein Baustopp bis März vorgesehen ist. Wenn es einen Bürgerentscheid geben soll, muss doch noch etwas zu entscheiden sein!



Direkte Demokratie funktioniert grundsätzlich, die Schweiz machts vor. Ganz ohne einen Gröfaz an die Macht zu lassen und Nachbarländer zu anektieren.


----------



## Konov (20. November 2010)

vollmi schrieb:


> Grundrechte dürfen nicht dazu führen das Rechte anderer beschnitten werden.



Sehr schön kurz und prägnant auf den Punkt gebracht.


----------



## Braamséry (20. November 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Ich glaub, das ist der realitätsfernste Post, den ich hier jemals gelesen hab.



Ich sehe das widerrum anders als du.

Ich finde, dass "weniger gebildete" Leute manchmal gute Entscheidungen treffen können und, vor allem, den blick für das wesentliche behalten.
In Deutsch bei mir, 12. Klasse Gymnasium, sehe ich das andauernd. Wenn wir interpretieren müssen sehen 90% der Schüler selbst nach 1 Stunde nicht das was am Einfachsten und oft auch logischten erscheint. Wir denken einfach nicht von A nach B, sondern erstmal von nach C, dann D, vllt noch ein E um am Ende zu Z zu gelangen was totaler Quatsch sein kann.
In Mathe ist das auch oft der Fall. Sogar eine Freundin von mir, die Mathe studiert, hat eine simple aufgabe aus der Klausur von mir verhauen, weil sie das einfachste nicht gesehen hat.



Konov schrieb:


> Und da ist doch die Frage, ob so eine erfrischende Neuerung für Deutschland wirklich soo schlimm gewesen wäre.
> 
> Ich finde es immer furchtbar, wenn man davon ausgeht, dass gleich Nazi-Deutschland neu aufersteht, nur weil man mal etwas mehr Risiko zeigt, etwas neues ausprobiert oder einfach alternative Möglichkeiten anschneidet.
> 
> Schlimm ist es doch, wenn wir immer nur den oberen zehntausend, bzw. der Pseudo-Elite eine Chance auf politische Umsetzung geben und uns hinterher wundern, warum der Staat bankrott geht, Mega-Projekte wie S21 den einfachen (wie auch den intellektuellen!) Bürger frustrieren und die eigentlichen Probleme wie das Bildungssystem wissentlich ignoriert werden.



halten wir mal fest:
Politiker lügen gerne und oft. (Zitat von meinem Englisch Lehrer, Vorsitzender einer Partei aus meiner Gegend^^)

Dass sie damit oft die größten Idioten sind, wird denen nie bewusst, man kann den fehler ja jedem immer zuschieben.
Ich finde es genauso scheiße immer von einem neuen nazideutschland zu reden. Das ist dumm und hat keinerlei Sinn.

Auch finde ich blöd, dass wir nur extreme Parteien haben. Ja, das klingt seltsam, ist aber im Grunde so wenn man sich die Parteiprogramme zur letzten wahl mal anguckt.
Wir haben da die Ökos, die Grünen. Wir haben die Rechtsextremen, die NPD, wie haben die Linksextremen, die Linke usw. Die ganzen parteien sind immer in ihrer vorzeigerichtung sehr extrem. Der Rest ist für die nebensache.
Und genau da frage ich mich jedesmal warum nicht mal ein Idiot kommt und sagt, dass er eine Partei macht, die die Ziele in gesundem maß vereinen will.
Als Beispiel:

Die Grünen wollen die komplette Abschaltung der Atomkraftwerke, am besten sofort. 
Die jetzige Regierung hat die laufzeit verlängert. 
Ein neuer kommt und verkürzt die laufzeit auf ein Maß, dass die Wirtschaft tragen kann indem sie andere Energierquellen aufbaut. (a + b)

Die Linke will ein "Asylland" für Ausländer, jeder darf und das nur damit ja niemand sagen kann, dass wir Nazis sind.
Die NPD will alle Ausländer, die, am besten, nicht studiert haben, raus aus Deutschland.
Ein neuer kommt und sagt, dass Ausländer mit bestimmten Bildungsgrad, sowie Rechtschreibung etc, einreisen dürfen und hier Leben, wenn sie nach X-Jahren einen dt. Pass bekommen. Dazu die Einbürgerrungstest vernünftiger gestalten und daurch die Zuwanderung für "ungebildete" oder ein "dumme" nicht zulassen.
Dadurch verbindet man a mit b und bedenkt dabei, dass wir nach dem krieg praktisch vollkommen links eingestellt waren was das angeht und jetzt zwischen der Mitte und Rechts abhängen, da wir mehr Fachkräfte, Ingenieure etc, brauchen, aber keine Idioten.

Auf die Idee so ein programm aufzustellen kommt leider niemand. 
Vor allem, weil ein solches auch mal realistisch ist. Das ist wie im baugewerbe. Meistens wir ein Termin "a" festgelegt und dabei um eine hohe zeitspanne überboten, weil die nicht klar denken können.



KidSnare schrieb:


> Was in letzter Zeit von den politischen Machthabern beschlossen wurde, ganz ehrlich, das hätte die angesprochene Cindy aus Marzahn nicht schlimmer machen können.
> Ich habe keine spezielle Position pro oder contra Volksentscheide, aber es ist ein Irrglaube, dass bei diesen nur Unsinn herauskommt, weil die Masse "zu blöd" wäre. Eigentlich ist das Gegenteil der Fall; wenn man sich Beispiele aus anderen Ländern ansieht wird deutlich, dass sich die Masse durchaus ein gescheites Urteil bilden kann.
> Im Fall von Stuttgart21 sehe ich es auch so, dass die Gegner durchaus starke Kompetenzen aufweisen und gute Argumente (und sogar ein Alternativkonzept) auf ihrer Seite haben. Das ist keinesfalls ein aufgebrachter Mob, der nur aus Prinzip verhindern will. Eher kommen mir die Befürworter so vor, als ob sie das Projekt "aus Prinzip" durchsetzen wollen, weil ja eine einmal beschlossene Sache nicht mehr rückgängig zu machen sei. Das dies ganz großer Quatsch ist beweist und ja die Regierung selbst mit dem "Ausstieg aus dem Atomausstieg".






Konov schrieb:


> Du bist hier sehr undifferenziert.
> Na dann möcht ich dich sehen, wie du als Polizist in dem Getümmel zwischen Waffe und Kastanie unterscheidest und hinterher alle die potenziell gefährlich waren verfolgst und festnimmst. Doch recht naiv zu glauben, das sei so einfach zu machen. Man kann viel von Polizei oder Regierung verlangen, das sollte man auch. Aber in dem konkreten Fall deine Vorgabe erfüllen zu wollen, ist schlicht absurd.
> 
> Das war nicht der Fall. Es war nur eine kleine Gruppe ALLER Demonstranten, die durch einen Wasserwerfer getroffen wurden.
> Da sollten wir schon bei den Fakten bleiben...



Absatz 1: 
Das sehe ich auch so. man kann in einem Gedränge niemals unterscheiden ob man von x-Kastanien oder x-Steinen getroffen wurde, mal als Beispiel. Die sehen in der Zeit gleich aus, wenn man sie denn sieht.

Absatz 2:
Es wurde zwar nur ein sehr kleiner Teil "beschossen" aber das war zuviel. Ein Wasserwerfer sollte als Abschrekung dienen. Mir schwebt noch das Bild von dem Mann im Kopf, der vom Wasserwerfer im Gesicht getroffen wurde. Tut mir ja leid, aber so viele tun wirklich nichts, da kann man nicht einfach "blind" drauf los schießen wie es einem beliebt. Da stellt man dann ein-zwei hin um sie abzuschrecken. Das Bild ist eig die beste Abschreckung nichts zu tun wenn so ein Ding da steht.


----------



## Konov (20. November 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Mir schwebt noch das Bild von dem Mann im Kopf, der vom Wasserwerfer im Gesicht getroffen wurde. Tut mir ja leid, aber so viele tun wirklich nichts, da kann man nicht einfach "blind" drauf los schießen wie es einem beliebt. Da stellt man dann ein-zwei hin um sie abzuschrecken. Das Bild ist eig die beste Abschreckung nichts zu tun wenn so ein Ding da steht.



Ich find es aber immer nicht richtig, von diesem einen Mann zu reden, der den Strahl genau in die Augen bekommen hat. 
Niemand bestreitet, dass es schlimm ist, dass das passiert ist und um sein Augenlicht bzw. seine Augen tut es sicher vielen Menschen auch sehr leid. Aber man darf doch diesen einen Ausnahme-Extremfall nicht als Standard-Argument bringen.

Wenn 100 Leute so getroffen worden wären wie er, ok dann könnte man darüber reden, ob man Wasserwerfer nicht zukünftig in der Garage lässt. Aber so? Das war ein unglücklicher und höchst tragischer Einzelfall. 

Das Beispiel kann man auf hunderte anderer Dinge anwenden. Einzelfälle sollten nicht den Standard bestimmen.


----------



## Jester (20. November 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Ich sehe das widerrum anders als du.
> 
> Ich finde, dass "weniger gebildete" Leute manchmal gute Entscheidungen treffen können und, vor allem, den blick für das wesentliche behalten.
> In Deutsch bei mir, 12. Klasse Gymnasium, sehe ich das andauernd. Wenn wir interpretieren müssen sehen 90% der Schüler selbst nach 1 Stunde nicht das was am Einfachsten und oft auch logischten erscheint. Wir denken einfach nicht von A nach B, sondern erstmal von nach C, dann D, vllt noch ein E um am Ende zu Z zu gelangen was totaler Quatsch sein kann.
> In Mathe ist das auch oft der Fall. Sogar eine Freundin von mir, die Mathe studiert, hat eine simple aufgabe aus der Klausur von mir verhauen, weil sie das einfachste nicht gesehen hat.



Vllt. ist das auch eher ein Problem deiner Schule... 
Denn grade in der Politik darf man nicht von A nach B denken, sondern muss an C,D,E,F,G,H und I denken, bevor man eine Entscheindung trifft.

Und wie gesagt, wir sollten die Diskussion um direktere Demokratie abbrechen, dass sie nicht in den Thread passt.
Meine Meinung sollte klar sein: In der Antike, unter den damaligen Umständen und Bevölkerungsstrukturen war eine direkte Demokratie sicher toll. Heute nichtmehr. Die Welt hat sich weitergedreht, wie King so schön schreibt.


----------



## Ceiwyn (20. November 2010)

> Die Linke will ein "Asylland" für Ausländer, jeder darf und das nur damit ja niemand sagen kann, dass wir Nazis sind.



Klar, und die Linke sind Kommunisten, Populisten, alter SED-Kader usw. Wenn man nicht auf die Argumente einer Partei eingehen kann, wird sie eben diffarmiert.


----------



## Jester (20. November 2010)

Die Linke sind vor allem eine Bauernfängerpartei, die probiert, eben jene zu ködern, an denen eine direkte Demokratie scheitern würde. Steuern runter, alles wird bunter, mehr haben sie eigentlich nicht zu sagen.


----------



## Ceiwyn (20. November 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Die Linke sind vor allem eine Bauernfängerpartei, die probiert, eben jene zu ködern, an denen eine direkte Demokratie scheitern würde. Steuern runter, alles wird bunter, mehr haben sie eigentlich nicht zu sagen.



Kannst du das irgendwie belegen? Hauptsächlich wollen sie den 10 Millionen Menschen, die gerne MEHR arbeiten würden, entgegen kommen. Ein Arbeitsloser kostet pro Jahr 60.000 Euro. Das wären 5000 Euro Lohn im Monat... Aber H4 ist für die Unternehmen besser, die dann kostenlose Arbeitskräfte kriegen.


----------



## Jester (20. November 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Kannst du das irgendwie belegen? Hauptsächlich wollen sie den 10 Millionen Menschen, die gerne MEHR arbeiten würden, entgegen kommen. Ein Arbeitsloser kostet pro Jahr 60.000 Euro. Das wären 5000 Euro Lohn im Monat... Aber H4 ist für die Unternehmen besser, die dann kostenlose Arbeitskräfte kriegen.



Belegen eher weniger, allerdings musst du dir nur mal diverse Linkspartei Politiker in den diversen Talkshows unseres Landes anschauen. Vor allem im Punkt Finanzierung ihrer Wolkenschlösser sind sie immer wieder äußerst unterhaltsam. Von ihrer zum Himmel stinkendenden Bigotterie mal abgesehen, Stichwort Oskars Millionenvilla.


----------



## Ceiwyn (20. November 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Belegen eher weniger, allerdings musst du dir nur mal diverse Linkspartei Politiker in den diversen Talkshows unseres Landes anschauen. Vor allem im Punkt Finanzierung ihrer Wolkenschlösser sind sie immer wieder äußerst unterhaltsam. Von ihrer zum Himmel stinkendenden Bigotterie mal abgesehen, Stichwort Oskars Millionenvilla.



Aha, also auf Bildniveau. Eigentlich finde ich es einen guten Beleg für die Ehrlichkeit, mit der es diese Partei meint, wenn sie selbst Reiche unter sich haben und daher auch selbst die Reichensteuer bezahlen würden. Was übrigens fast jedes EU-Land hat, ohne dass sie gleich alle in die Schweiz rennen (Schweiz hat nämlich auch ne Börsenumsatz-, Finanz, und Transaktionssteuer. Wir nicht.).


----------



## Braamséry (20. November 2010)

Konov schrieb:


> Ich find es aber immer nicht richtig, von diesem einen Mann zu reden, der den Strahl genau in die Augen bekommen hat.
> Niemand bestreitet, dass es schlimm ist, dass das passiert ist und um sein Augenlicht bzw. seine Augen tut es sicher vielen Menschen auch sehr leid. Aber man darf doch diesen einen Ausnahme-Extremfall nicht als Standard-Argument bringen.
> 
> Wenn 100 Leute so getroffen worden wären wie er, ok dann könnte man darüber reden, ob man Wasserwerfer nicht zukünftig in der Garage lässt. Aber so? Das war ein unglücklicher und höchst tragischer Einzelfall.
> ...



Wenn man mit einem Wasserwerfer 100 leute leicht verletzten würde, würde kaum jmd was sagen, weils passieren kann.
Wenn man jemandem aber sein Leben womöglich zerstört ist das vorbei. Es ist ein Einzelfall. Aber wenn der Einzelfall nicht zeigt, dass sowas unmöglich zu rechtfertigen ist, dann versteh ich die Welt nichtmehr. Man hat nähmlich das Recht zu demonstrieren. Und vor allem, da dieser Mann nichts gemacht hat, ist der Einsatz unbegründet.

Ich nehme als Vergleich mal Mark van Bommel und Martin Taylor.
MvB kennen wir. Der haut immer gut rein, hart an der Grenze, aber ein Schiri sagt da nichts gegen. Er ist der normale Wasserwerfer der nichts schlimmes tut. 

Martin Taylor ist das gegenbeispiel. Wer dieses Foul von ihm kennt:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qryjPi4KEek

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Der wird nicht sagen, dass das Foul ja ein Einzelfall war und es dabei belassen. Der hat einem Menschen, in dem Moment, möglicherweise (zum glück nicht) die Karriere zerstört. Der war monatelang gesperrt.

Das Leben eines gesunden Menschen stark zu behindern ist das fast schlimmste was es geben kann.



Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Klar, und die Linke sind Kommunisten, Populisten, alter SED-Kader usw. Wenn man nicht auf die Argumente einer Partei eingehen kann, wird sie eben diffarmiert.



Aus dem Europawahlprogramm der Linken von 2009:
In der Europäischen Union leben etwa acht Millionen Menschen "ohne Papiere". DIE LINKE fordert volle und gleiche Rechte für sie, denn kein Mensch ist illegal. Die Legalisierung ihres Aufenthaltsstatus ist aus Sicht der LINKEN durchzusetzen und mit der Erteilung einer Arbeitser-laubnis zu verbinden.

Jetzt erklär du mir mal, dass die kein Asyl für Jederman sein wollen. 
Wenn in Deutschland 2 Mio Illegale wohnen würden, würden die denen die Papiere geben. 
Warum die illegal hier wohnen würden kann man sich ja nicht denken. Einfach nur, weil die keine Lust hatten sich zu melden vermuten die wohl, aber sonst gibs da nix.

Tut mir ja leid, aber du legst mir Worte in den Mund die ich nicht vorhatte zu denken. Nur kann man eben um sowas nicht herumsehen.


----------



## Jester (20. November 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Aha, also auf Bildniveau. Eigentlich finde ich es einen guten Beleg für die Ehrlichkeit, mit der es diese Partei meint, wenn sie selbst Reiche unter sich haben und daher auch selbst die Reichensteuer bezahlen würden. Was übrigens fast jedes EU-Land hat, ohne dass sie gleich alle in die Schweiz rennen (Schweiz hat nämlich auch ne Börsenumsatz-, Finanz, und Transaktionssteuer. Wir nicht.).



Weiter gehts auf Bildniveau! Einen weiteren Beweis für die Ehrlichkeit und Anständigkeit dieser Partei findet man sicher in den Parteibüchern der SED... oh wait! In den Parteibüchern der LINKE! Das ist ja auch wirklich toll, dass die Schweiz das alles hat, witzigerweise gibt es beträchtliche Unterschiede in der Wirtwschafts- und Handelsstruktur zwischen uns und der Schweiz. Aber solche Kleinigkeiten kann man ja getrost ignorieren, solange man weiter die Maßen mit populistischem Gesülze ködern kann.


----------



## Ceiwyn (20. November 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Weiter gehts auf Bildniveau! Einen weiteren Beweis für die Ehrlichkeit und Anständigkeit dieser Partei findet man sicher in den Parteibüchern der SED... oh wait! In den Parteibüchern der LINKE! Das ist ja auch wirklich toll, dass die Schweiz das alles hat, witzigerweise gibt es beträchtliche Unterschiede in der Wirtwschafts- und Handelsstruktur zwischen uns und der Schweiz. Aber solche Kleinigkeiten kann man ja getrost ignorieren, solange man weiter die Maßen mit populistischem Gesülze ködern kann.



Genau, und die CDU machte einen Altnazi zum Arbeitgeberpräsidenten... ich wette, du findest noch eine Menge mehr aus dem NSDAP-Kader bei der CDU. 

Sorry, das ist mir zu blöd. Entwickle eine gewisse geistige Reife, damit man sich einigermaßen miteinander austauschen kann - bis dahin Ende der Diskussion.


----------



## Jester (20. November 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Genau, und die CDU machte einen Altnazi zum Arbeitgeberpräsidenten... ich wette, du findest noch eine Menge mehr aus dem NSDAP-Kader bei der CDU.
> 
> Sorry, das ist mir zu blöd. Entwickle eine gewisse geistige Reife, damit man sich einigermaßen miteinander austauschen kann - bis dahin Ende der Diskussion.



Immerhin ist die CDU nicht die direkte Nachfolgepartei der NSDAP. Und danke, die geistige Reife, absoluten Blödsinn zu ignorieren werde ich entwicklen, und ab dann ist wirklich Ende jeglicher Diskussion.


----------



## Ohrensammler (21. November 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Genau, und die CDU machte einen Altnazi zum Arbeitgeberpräsidenten... ich wette, du findest noch eine Menge mehr aus dem NSDAP-Kader bei der CDU.



Soooo wir rechnen mal ok 

Um im NSDAP Kader gewesen zu sein, muss mann, sagen wir mal allerwenigsten 25 Jahre (großzügig gerechnet) gewesen sein.
Rechnen wir also 1945 -25 = Geburtsdatum 1920.

Die Menge der NSDAP Kader Leute die du in der CDU vermutest wären also heute mindestens 90 Jahre alt.

Aber hauptsache sinnlose Phrasen dreschen, mann mann *facepalm*


----------



## Konov (21. November 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Wenn man mit einem Wasserwerfer 100 leute leicht verletzten würde, würde kaum jmd was sagen, weils passieren kann.
> Wenn man jemandem aber sein Leben womöglich zerstört ist das vorbei. Es ist ein Einzelfall. Aber wenn der Einzelfall nicht zeigt, dass sowas unmöglich zu rechtfertigen ist, dann versteh ich die Welt nichtmehr. Man hat nähmlich das Recht zu demonstrieren. Und vor allem, da dieser Mann nichts gemacht hat, ist der Einsatz unbegründet.



Natürlich hat jeder das Recht zu demonstrieren. Aber Teil dessen ist auch das Risiko verletzt zu werden. Das war in der Geschichte immer so und wird immer so bleiben, denn jegliche Form des Protests stößt auf eine gewisse Form von Widerstand. Das ist eine ganz logische Konsequenz, das hat der Protest nunmal so an sich.
Ob 100 Leute leicht verletzt werden oder einer schwer, obliegt kaum unserer Vorhersage. Wir können das unmöglich vorhersagen oder gar planen, da es so viele Faktoren gibt, die da noch mit hineinspielen. Wenn durch diese Umstände, ich würde es auch Zufälle nennen, jemand schwer verletzt wird, dann war das nicht vorhersehbar.

Oder wie du so schön gesagt hast: Es kann passieren. Genauso wie es Leichtverletzte geben kann.

Dein vergleich zu Fußballspielern ist IMO nicht passend, da es hier nicht um Sport geht sondern um die Realität in der Gesellschafts- und Innenpolitik. Da gibt es keine Sportregeln.


----------



## vollmi (22. November 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Wenn man mit einem Wasserwerfer 100 leute leicht verletzten würde, würde kaum jmd was sagen, weils passieren kann.
> Wenn man jemandem aber sein Leben womöglich zerstört ist das vorbei. Es ist ein Einzelfall. Aber wenn der Einzelfall nicht zeigt, dass sowas unmöglich zu rechtfertigen ist, dann versteh ich die Welt nichtmehr. Man hat nähmlich das Recht zu demonstrieren. Und vor allem, da dieser Mann nichts gemacht hat, ist der Einsatz unbegründet.



Okay. Was schlägst du vor soll man einsetzen das 100%it keinen schwer verletzen kann? Wasserwerfer fällt ja aus. Hm Tränengas? Fällt aus. könnte Allergien auslösen. Steine? Achnein das dürfen nur die anderen. Hm was gibts denn da noch? Wenn die Polizisten mit Blosen händen die Leute wegzwingen kann auch einem ganz schwer der Arm gebrochen werden.

Also was soll die Polizei tun? Nichts tun ist irgendwie auch keine Lösung, immerhin haben die auf Privatgrund campiert.

mfG René


----------



## Geschnapsnerv (22. November 2010)

der uranvorrat der erde reicht eh nur noch für 70 jahre. genau wie der ölvorrat. und da die vorräte eh bis zum letzten krümmel aufgenutzt werden, ist es egal ob wir sie an einem tag oder in 100 jahren in den himmel pusten, bzw im sandkasten unserer kindergärten verscharren. mit geologischen maßstäben gemessen, macht das alles keinen unterschied.


----------



## Lari (1. Dezember 2010)

http://www.stuttgarter-nachrichten.de/inhalt.nach-schlichtung-die-demonstrationen-gehen-weiter.382979ad-28a9-4145-ade8-06ef317fbba4.html
Aber dann wieder meckern, wenn die Polizei hart zupacken muss.
Gebäude stürmen? Na da sist doch friedlicher Protest


----------



## TheGui (4. März 2011)

Komme grade vom Vortrag zu S 21 wo Herr Egon Hopfenzitz (ehem. Stuttgarter Bahnhofschef) und Herr Arno Luik (stern Autor) mal diverse Fakten zum Projekt geäußert haben... mir fehlen einfach die Wort. S 21 ist so ein rießen großer Haufen Scheiße das ist unvorstellbar!

Da gehen 2 Stellige Milliardensummen drauf für ein Projekt das INEFFIZIENTER als der aktuelle Bahnhof ist und dessen Fertigstellung zwecks Bautechnischer "Schwierigkeiten" nicht einmal garantiert ist!

Dazu werden Technologien und Konzepte benötigt die besstenfalls gerade erst erprobt werden! 

Du wirst als Bürger einfach von jedem der was in der Politik oder Wirtaschafft zu sagen hat verarscht (Nein, diese Erkentniss ist für mich nicht neu!)


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (4. März 2011)

Jester schrieb:


> Politiker in den diversen Talkshows unseres Landes anschauen. Vor allem im Punkt Finanzierung ihrer Wolkenschlösser sind sie immer wieder äußerst unterhaltsam. Von ihrer zum Himmel stinkendenden Bigotterie mal abgesehen, Stichwort Oskars Millionenvilla.



Das gilt ja wohl nicht nur für die Linke
Stichwort: CDU/CSU und FDP die das Geld des Steuerzahlers zu Füßen der Energiekonzerne werfen und privat davon profitieren

Versteht mich nicht falsch. Ich bin kein großer Befürworter der Linken. Bin im Moment sowieso sehr Politikverdrossen, aber es ist auch wichtig zu sehen das man die Schuld nicht nur bei einer Partei suchen kann. Gerade das ist eins der größten Probleme in der aktuellen Politik. Ständig wird versucht die Schuld auf andere Parteien umzuwälzen, anstatt das mal jemand Verantwortung für seine Fehler übernimmt


----------



## Jester (5. März 2011)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Das gilt ja wohl nicht nur für die Linke
> Stichwort: CDU/CSU und FDP die das Geld des Steuerzahlers zu Füßen der Energiekonzerne werfen und privat davon profitieren
> 
> Versteht mich nicht falsch. Ich bin kein großer Befürworter der Linken. Bin im Moment sowieso sehr Politikverdrossen, aber es ist auch wichtig zu sehen das man die Schuld nicht nur bei einer Partei suchen kann. Gerade das ist eins der größten Probleme in der aktuellen Politik. Ständig wird versucht die Schuld auf andere Parteien umzuwälzen, anstatt das mal jemand Verantwortung für seine Fehler übernimmt



Bwah!
Das kam unerwartet! Nach all den Monaten!
Mit den Wolkenschlössern meinte ich eher die idealistischen Forderungen der LINKEN und u.a. auch der Grünen, die schlichtweg nicht finanzierbar sind.
Das Parteien und Politiker unsauber mit Finanzmitteln umgehen ist auch mir bewusst, dennoch würde ich mich nicht als politikverdrossen bezeichnen, meine Begeisterung zu diesem Thema wächst eigentlich kontinuierlich. Nerven tut mich das Verhalten unserer Parteien und unserer Politiker allerdings auch, weswegen ich, trotz regen Interesses, nicht wissen würde, wen ich guten Gewissens wählen würde, wäre morgen Wahl. 
oh tempora, oh mores!


----------



## Ceiwyn (5. März 2011)

Bitte nicht schon wieder. Ihr wollt meine Meinung dazu gar nicht wissen, also schreib ich sie auch nicht. Naja, trotzdem ein Wort dazu:

Ich bin immer noch Linker und arbeite darauf hin, für sie in den Bundestag zu kommen. Mal sehen, ob es klappt.



> Aber hauptsache sinnlose Phrasen dreschen, mann mann *facepalm*



Aber hauptsache sinnfreies Zeug loswerden, wenn man nicht mal die Aussage, auf die man sich bezieht, verstanden hat.


----------



## Jester (5. März 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Bitte nicht schon wieder. Ihr wollt meine Meinung dazu gar nicht wissen, also schreib ich sie auch nicht. Naja, trotzdem ein Wort dazu:
> 
> Ich bin immer noch Linker und arbeite darauf hin, für sie in den Bundestag zu kommen. Mal sehen, ob es klappt.



Ach herrje, ich wander aus! 

Spaß beiseite! Auch wenn wir uns grade hier in diesem Thread immer gehörig in die Haare bekommen, politisches Engagment achte ich immer und jederzeit, auch wenn ich eventuell die politische Richtung nicht unterstütze. 
Ich wünsche dir viel Glück und das nötige Geschick und lass dich nicht allzu schnell von den dunklen Verlockungen der Macht beeinflussen!


----------



## Thoor (5. März 2011)

Schon witzig, der Titel lautet Stuttgart 21, wenn man sich so durch den Text scrollt liest man "Ausländerstaat", "Asyl", "Kommunisten", "NPD" und ein Video von nem Fussballfoul...

achja und nur so zur info, wer ernsthaft behauptet einer der bei der NSDAP im kader sass würde heute noch in der politik sitzen hat einfach nur nichtmehr alle tassen im schrank und hat irgendwas nicht so ganz verstanden...


----------



## Ceiwyn (5. März 2011)

Jester schrieb:


> Ach herrje, ich wander aus!
> 
> Spaß beiseite! Auch wenn wir uns grade hier in diesem Thread immer gehörig in die Haare bekommen, politisches Engagment achte ich immer und jederzeit, auch wenn ich eventuell die politische Richtung nicht unterstütze.
> Ich wünsche dir viel Glück und das nötige Geschick und lass dich nicht allzu schnell von den dunklen Verlockungen der Macht beeinflussen!



Danke, darin sind wir uns wohl einig. Tut mir leid, dass ich da immer aufbrause - naja lieber Feuer in einer Diskussion als langweiliges Gelaber.



> achja und nur so zur info, wer ernsthaft behauptet einer der bei der NSDAP im kader sass würde heute noch in der politik sitzen hat einfach nur nichtmehr alle tassen im schrank und hat irgendwas nicht so ganz verstanden.



*seufz* Du bist jetzt nach Ohrensammler schon der zweite, der sich mit der Aussage total blamiert. Die Rede war von Hanns Martin Schleyer, der für die Arisierung von Böhmen und Mähren zuständig war - was das bedeutet, ist ja wohl klar. Deutschen rein, Juden und Slawen raus - bzw. rein in die Kammer. Aber die CDU hatte keine Skrupel, den zum Arbeitgeberpräsidenten zu machen.


----------



## Ogil (5. März 2011)

Die Frage ist, ob man sich nicht eher blamiert, wenn man jemanden der seit fast 35 Jahre tot ist, als Begruendung dafuer anfuehrt, dass solche Leute heute noch in der Politik sitzen wuerden/koennten. Auch wenn ich kein Freund der CDU bin - die CDU von heute ist sicher nicht mehr die gleiche wie vor 38 Jahren (wo Schleyer zum Arbeitgeber-Praesidenten gemacht wurde).


----------



## Konov (5. März 2011)

Ogil schrieb:


> Die Frage ist, ob man sich nicht eher blamiert, wenn man jemanden der seit fast 35 Jahre tot ist, als Begruendung dafuer anfuehrt, dass solche Leute heute noch in der Politik sitzen wuerden/koennten. Auch wenn ich kein Freund der CDU bin - die CDU von heute ist sicher nicht mehr die gleiche wie vor 38 Jahren (wo Schleyer zum Arbeitgeber-Praesidenten gemacht wurde).



Haste schon Recht, aber wenn mans genau nimmt könnte derjenige, der Schleyer damals zum AG-Präsi geschlagen hat, heute noch in der CDU sitzen.
Rein theoretisch. Ob es so ist, sei mal dahingestellt. ^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (5. März 2011)

Ogil schrieb:


> Die Frage ist, ob man sich nicht eher blamiert, wenn man jemanden der seit fast 35 Jahre tot ist, als Begruendung dafuer anfuehrt, dass solche Leute heute noch in der Politik sitzen wuerden/koennten. Auch wenn ich kein Freund der CDU bin - die CDU von heute ist sicher nicht mehr die gleiche wie vor 38 Jahren (wo Schleyer zum Arbeitgeber-Praesidenten gemacht wurde).



Du hast den Zusammenhang auch nicht verstanden. Herrje... es ging doch nur darum, dass es bei der CDU keine Skrupel gab solche Leute zu tolerieren. Aber wenn die Linkspartei noch den ein oder anderen SEDler drin hat, ist sie natürlich automatisch die Nachfolgepartei von Stalin - auch wenn die Mehrheit der dortigen Mitglieder zwischen 35 und 40 ist. Rechnen wir noch mal: Wer in der DDR 40-50 war, ist heute 60-70. Davon gibt es in der Linken keinen. 

Mich nervt diese Ungerechtigkeit, wenn immer mit zweierlei Maß gemessen wird. Ihr könnt ja sagen, dass ihr Programm schwachsinnig ist - darüber kann man reden. Aber immer mit dem Vorwurf zu kommen, die Linke wäre sowohl personell als auch geistig der direkte Nachfolger der SED ist einfach falsch und eine faule Ausrede, sich nicht mit den Inhalten auseinander setzen zu müssen. 

Egal wo ich mich aufhalte, online oder real, wenn ich meine Partei nur erwähne, hör ich immer "Ach, die Mauermörder-Partei." Ist das Demokratie? Eine Partei, die durch das Bundesverfassungsgericht mehrmals als verfassungstreu anerkannt wurde und die 2009 immerhin jeder 9. Wähler im Parlament wollte, immer mit diesem Totschlagargument zu verunglimpfen?


----------



## Konov (5. März 2011)

Wobei man auch differenzieren muss:

Nur weil jemand erst 35-40 Jahre alt ist und zur Nazi-Zeit *nicht *"live" dabei war, muss das nicht heißen, dass derjenige nicht mit entsprechender Ideologie oder entsprechenden Personen einhergehen würde bzw. diese sogar fördern oder unterstützen würde. Gibt ja schließlich genug Neonazis, ebenso wie es sicherlich jede Menge Stalinverfechter gibt, die die 40 Jahre noch nicht erreicht haben.

Warum auch immer. ^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (5. März 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Wobei man auch differenzieren muss:
> 
> Nur weil jemand erst 35-40 Jahre alt ist und zur Nazi-Zeit *nicht *"live" dabei war, muss das nicht heißen, dass derjenige nicht mit entsprechender Ideologie oder entsprechenden Personen einhergehen würde bzw. diese sogar fördern oder unterstützen würde. Gibt ja schließlich genug Neonazis, ebenso wie es sicherlich jede Menge Stalinverfechter gibt, die die 40 Jahre noch nicht erreicht haben.
> 
> Warum auch immer. ^^



Und was heißt das jetzt? Sobald sich jemand als SED- oder stalintreu in der Partei zu erkennen gibt, fliegt er raus, das kannst du mir aber glauben. Auch wenn es immer propagiert wird, die Partei will keinen Kommunismus und schon gar nicht die Demokratie abschaffen - wenn jetzt jemand mit den Aussagen von Gesine Lötzsch kommt: Nun, um das zu verstehen, muss man einiges über Kommunismus gelesen haben. Kommunismus ist NICHT das, was Stalin gemacht hat. Oder ist die katholische Kirche das, was die Inquisition gemacht hat? 

Die Linke lehnt Gewalt und Krieg ausdrücklich ab. Jeder, der in der Partei strafrechtlich auffällt, kann sich dort nicht mehr blicken lassen.


----------



## Konov (5. März 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Und was heißt das jetzt? Sobald sich jemand als SED- oder stalintreu in der Partei zu erkennen gibt, fliegt er raus, das kannst du mir aber glauben. Auch wenn es immer propagiert wird, die Partei will keinen Kommunismus und schon gar nicht die Demokratie abschaffen - wenn jetzt jemand mit den Aussagen von Gesine Lötzsch kommt: Nun, um das zu verstehen, muss man einiges über Kommunismus gelesen haben. Kommunismus ist NICHT das, was Stalin gemacht hat. Oder ist die katholische Kirche das, was die Inquisition gemacht hat?
> 
> Die Linke lehnt Gewalt und Krieg ausdrücklich ab. Jeder, der in der Partei strafrechtlich auffällt, kann sich dort nicht mehr blicken lassen.



Jo, davon geh ich auch aus. Ich hab auch nichts gegen die Linke...

Mein Statement war eher allgemein gehalten. Ich bin sicher, dass es in rechten, wie auch in linken Parteien Extreme gibt, die das natürlich auch nicht nach außen raushängen lassen. Sicher sein kann man da nie 100%ig.


----------



## Klos1 (5. März 2011)

Ich beführworte das Projekt vollkommen. Irgendwo müssen wir schließlich in Zukunft unseren Atommüll lagern.


----------



## Ogil (5. März 2011)

Ich hab nix dergleichen im Bezug auf die Linke gesagt.

Und ja - es wird sicher mit zweilei Mass gemessen, einfach weil der zeitliche Abstand groesser ist. Um bei Deinen einfachen Rechnungen zu bleiben: Ein Ex-NSDAPler muesste heute mindestens 80-85 Jahre alt sein. Um im "Kader" gewesen zu sein wahrscheinlich nochmal mindestens 10 Jahre aelter. In der SED kann man auch gewesen sein, wenn man grad 40 ist. Mit vielleicht 50-60 kann man eine "hoehere Position" in der SED gehabt haben. Und dass es keine 50/60/70-Jaehrigen in der Linken gibt ist doch Quatsch. Vielleicht in Deinem oertlichen Verband nicht. Die Linke hat sogar einen ziemlich hohen Anteil "aelterer" Mitglieder:



> [font=Verdana, sans-serif]Vor allem die Mitgliederzahlen im Osten unterliegen jedoch aus demografischen Gründen einem stetigen Schwund. 68,1 Prozent der Mitglieder sind über 60 Jahre, nur 3,9 Prozent unter 30 Jahre alt.[/font]



So zumindest die BPB wobei da irgendwie nicht ganz klar ist, ob die Zahlen nur fuer den Osten oder insgesamt gelten und ich vermute, dass die Zahlen nicht mehr ganz aktuell sind und sich in den letzten Jahren doch ein wenig verschoben haben (Richtung "mehr juengere Mitglieder").

Was ist also wahrscheinlicher? Ein aktiver CDU-Politiker mit NDSAP-Hintergrund oder ein aktiver "Linker" mit SED-Hintergrund? Wobei man auch nicht vergessen darf, dass die SED vorm Ende der DDR 2,3 Millionen Mitglieder hatte. Und Ex-NSDAPler gab es in der SED auch (wie sicher in jeder dt. Partei).


----------



## Noxiel (5. März 2011)

"Stuttgart - 21 Wie denkt ihr darüber" ist Thema dieses Threads, nur für den Fall, dass ihr das vergessen habt.


----------



## Azus (5. März 2011)

ehrlich gesagt finde ich das gut die können sich doch niecht alles bieten lassen die Polizei


----------



## Azus (5. März 2011)

denkst du ehrlich das ALLE! friedlich waren von den demonstranten? und bevor das eskaliert haut man lieber drauf


----------



## Ceiwyn (5. März 2011)

Azus schrieb:


> denkst du ehrlich das ALLE! friedlich waren von den demonstranten? und bevor das eskaliert haut man lieber drauf



Nein, bevor es eskaliert, krallt man sich die Unruhestifter und lässt den Rest friedlich weitermachen. Steht im Polizeirecht und indirekt auch im Grundgesetz - Grundsatz der Verhältnismäßigkeit nennt man das. Befasse dich mal damit.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (5. März 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Nein, bevor es eskaliert, krallt man sich die Unruhestifter und lässt den Rest friedlich weitermachen. Steht im Polizeirecht und indirekt auch im Grundgesetz - Grundsatz der Verhältnismäßigkeit nennt man das. Befasse dich mal damit.



Genau so siehts nämlich aus. Das ist doch auch der eigentliche Kritikpunkt. Es wurden garkeine Versuche unternommen Krawallstifter schnell unschädlich zu machen sondern auf geratewohl einfach die Menge angegriffen. Natürlich steht es ausser Frage das die Polizei eingreifen muss, aber in diesem Punkt haben sie mehr als ungeschickt gehandelt


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. März 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Nein, bevor es eskaliert, krallt man sich die Unruhestifter und lässt den Rest friedlich weitermachen. Steht im Polizeirecht und indirekt auch im Grundgesetz - Grundsatz der Verhältnismäßigkeit nennt man das. Befasse dich mal damit.



Problem ist:

Wie willst du wissen, wer Unruhestifter ist und wer nicht?
Meinst du ernsthaft die tragen ein Schild: "Achtung ich mach gleich Krawall"?

Der Mensch ist ein Herdentier... wenn ein paar Unruhen stiften wird sich der Rest über kurz oder lang ebenfalls dazu hinreißen lassen und wenn die Polizei immer nur "einzelne" herauspickt wird das auch kurzweilig als Provokation angesehen werden, da nicht jeder immer genau alles im Blick haben wird oder dies dann generell als "Ungerechtigkeit" ansieht etc. etc.


----------



## Ceiwyn (5. März 2011)

Selor schrieb:


> Problem ist:
> 
> Wie willst du wissen, wer Unruhestifter ist und wer nicht?
> Meinst du ernsthaft die tragen ein Schild: "Achtung ich mach gleich Krawall"?
> ...



Ach bitte, die Polizei bekommt doch genau dafür eine jahrelange Ausbildung. Außerdem stehen bei einem Einsatz immer Autos mit Kameras herum. 

Ist es verhältnismäßig, bei 100.000 Demonstranten die ganze Versammlung aufzulösen und deren Grundrechte extrem einzuschränken, oder gäbe es ein geeigneteres Mittel? Etwa, dass die Polizei die Steinewerfer rauszerrt? Genau das ist nämlich deren Job. Genau dafür werden sie ausgebildet.


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. März 2011)

Unruhe ist wie ein hochansteckender Virus oder ein über die Luft verteilbarer Parasit...

Bringt man einen "infizierten Wirt" in ein semi-offenes Ökosystem ein, welches keinerlei Anti-Gene besitzt so bringt es nichts, wenn man nur jene Wirte entfernt die fortgeschrittene Symptome zeigen... man braucht entweder ein einführbares Anti-Gen um die gesamte Population zu immunisieren oder man muss die Population zum Schutz entfernen...

Und Erneut...

WIE willst du erkennen ob jemand nicht in 4-5 Stunden Unruhe stiften wird? DAS kann man NICHT trainieren... 
Das einzige was erreicht wird ist: Das nicht nur einmal Unruhe herrscht und dann ende... sondern das über die Gesamte Veranstaltung hinweg eine grundlegende Unruhe herrscht die sich einfach viel zu leicht aufschaukeln kann...

Wenn sich die Demonstranten nicht selbst regulieren können ist das ein massives Problem...

Da muss man sich nicht bei der Polizei beschweren sondern bei denen die immer wieder nur Unruhe stiften wollen!


----------



## Wolfmania (21. Juni 2011)

leider ist das Thema wieder aktuell - obwohl das nun demokratisch durch ist und weitergebaut wird, sind wieder teilw. gewaltsame Demos - siehe auch hier SWR Sollte man da nicht richtig durchgreifen bei den gewaltbereiten Spinnern die wohl sonst nix u tun haben ?


----------



## floppydrive (21. Juni 2011)

Die Leute die dagegen Protestieren sind einfach dumme Menschen, die hatten Jahre Zeit dagegen Vorzugehen, die Baupläne und Baugutachten konnten von jedem öffentlich eingesehen werden.

Es wäre schlimm wenn das Projekt scheitern würde, alleine für Investoren oder Bauträger wären dann Deutschland ein Standort wo man nicht mehr sicher sein kann ob sich ein Projekt überhaupt noch lohnt, das ganze was hier mit Stuttgart 21 abgezogen wird ist großer Humbug und die Leute die sich dagegen Aussprechen ob nun mit Worten oder Gewalt sollte sich mal schön bedenkt halten sie Jahre Zeit alles zu betrachten, aber jetzt auf die Barrikaden gehen, ist klar


----------



## Ceiwyn (21. Juni 2011)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Die Leute die dagegen Protestieren sind einfach dumme Menschen, die hatten Jahre Zeit dagegen Vorzugehen, die Baupläne und Baugutachten konnten von jedem öffentlich eingesehen werden.
> 
> Es wäre schlimm wenn das Projekt scheitern würde, alleine für Investoren oder Bauträger wären dann Deutschland ein Standort wo man nicht mehr sicher sein kann ob sich ein Projekt überhaupt noch lohnt, das ganze was hier mit Stuttgart 21 abgezogen wird ist großer Humbug und die Leute die sich dagegen Aussprechen ob nun mit Worten oder Gewalt sollte sich mal schön bedenkt halten sie Jahre Zeit alles zu betrachten, aber jetzt auf die Barrikaden gehen, ist klar



Es gab schon vor Jahren Proteste dagegen, aber das kommt beim Durchschnittsbürger halt einfach nicht an.


----------



## floppydrive (21. Juni 2011)

Also das doch aber witzlos, das Projekt wurde soweit ich weiß 1989 vorgestellt, dann 1994 hat es dir Öffentlichkeit erfahren und konnte darüber abstimmen und jetzt 2010 meckern alle rum, das doch ein Scherz.

Wenn mich nicht interessiert was in meiner Stadt passiert und was beschlossen wird bin ich doch selber Schuld.


----------



## Wolfmania (21. Juni 2011)

stimme floppy zu, ferner wurde das Ganze eh nochmals neu aufgerollt und abgesegnet, nun ist's doch endlich gut oder ? In welchem Land wird noch so ein Bohei um Bauten gemacht - ist doch peinlich - nix kriegen wir hin - vom Transrapid bis zum Bahnhof...


----------



## EspCap (21. Juni 2011)

Das ist wirklich peinlich. Aber wenn da Leute mitten in der Woche an Werktagen stundenlang 'demonstrieren', weiß man ja mit was man es zu tun hat...


----------



## Raaandy (21. Juni 2011)

ach die lieben Grünen =) vor ein paar Monaten noch der Sturmtrupp der Demonstranten.... jetzt verpufft --- na klar man sitzt nun in der Regierung.

Die paar Hundert die da rumgebrüllt haben...der Rest sitzt zu Hause von den Stuttgartern und freut sich das endlich der Verkehr ein bischen von den Straßen kommt. 

Klar es kostet sehr viel Geld, aber da reg ich mich doch eher über den Energiewechsel auf der uns in Zukunft umheimlich teuer werden wird. Diese kurzsichtigkeit der Grünen immer...Träumtänzer eben!


----------



## Linija (21. Juni 2011)

Ist genau die gleiche Sache wie mit den Catortransporten...
Vorhaben behindern und dann rumheulen dass das Ganze so teuer wird.
Warum? Eben weil man sich sinnlos dagegen stellt und 
ein derartiges Polizeiaufegbot überhaupt notwendig macht.
Selbst Schuld sag ich nur.


----------



## Raaandy (21. Juni 2011)

Linija schrieb:


> Ist genau die gleiche Sache wie mit den Catortransporten...
> Vorhaben behindern und dann rumheulen dass das Ganze so teuer wird.
> Warum? Eben weil man sich sinnlos dagegen stellt und
> ein derartiges Polizeiaufegbot überhaupt notwendig macht.
> Selbst Schuld sag ich nur.



Selbst Schuld sagste...Sch&%$&%$ sag ich! Denn wer muss bezahlen die Steuerzahler du und ich... und wer nicht? Genau die Schmarotzer die den ganzen Tag Zeit haben nix schaffen und sich denken "Hey wäre doch Hipp sich da an die Schienen zu binden"


----------



## Wolfmania (21. Juni 2011)

Raaandy schrieb:


> Selbst Schuld sagste...Sch&%{:content:}amp;%$ sag ich! Denn wer muss bezahlen die Steuerzahler du und ich... und wer nicht? Genau die Schmarotzer die den ganzen Tag Zeit haben nix schaffen und sich denken "Hey wäre doch Hipp sich da an die Schienen zu binden"



hehe das coolste war doch der Typ der sich einbetoniert hat lassen, wie krank muß das sein - aber die Gesichter der "Räumkräfte" muß auch nett gewesen sein^^ *Spitzhacke hol*


----------



## zoizz (21. Juni 2011)

Ich bin eigentlich auch dafür, eine Stadt zu verschönern und zu modernisieren.
Ich muss allerdings zugeben, dass ich nur sehr wenig über die Argumente der Gegenseite weiss. Falls es hier welche gibt, die mitlesen, klärt mich doch mal etwas auf, gern auch via PM - möglichst objektiv plz


----------



## Linija (21. Juni 2011)

Ja sicher bezahlt das der Steuerzahler. Das Projekt an sich stört mich nicht 
(find ich vollkommen oke) nur ich finds immer idiotisch sich über Sachen zu beschweren,
für die man selbst verantwortlich ist und dann auch noch alles zu dementieren (bezogen auf die zusätzlichen Kosten).

Sicher wird das ganze dann auf den Rest der Bevölkerung angewälzt. Ich muss ehrlich
sagen, dass ich den Aspekt garnicht mit einbezogen habe. Ich glaub allerdings nicht,
dass viele dieser Leute Schmarotzer sind. Zu einem großen
Anteil sind da auch hoch gebildete Leute bei (kenne einige von diesen Kandidaten).

Wenn ich über diesen Aspekt nachdenke, finde ich das verhalten dieser
Leute noch schlimmer...

Lg Lin


----------



## Zukane (21. Juni 2011)

Heute kam in der Zeitung das die wärhend einer Demo einen Bauzaun mit samt angeschlossenen Fahrrädern umgeworfen haben oO

Das artet echt bald zu einem Krieg aus wenn ich mal übertreiben darf.


----------



## EspCap (21. Juni 2011)

Von den selbstgebauten Bomben durch die 9 Beamte verletzt wurden mal abgesehen...


----------



## Ceiwyn (21. Juni 2011)

Ich würde hier ja gerne auf einer sachlichen Ebene diskutieren, aber das ist gar nicht möglich, weil jeder, der seine Bürgerrechte wahrnimmt - blenden wir mal die paar Dutzend Vollidioten aus, die in der Tat Ärger machen - automatisch ein dummer, grüner Spinner ist.


----------



## Thoor (21. Juni 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich würde hier ja gerne auf einer sachlichen Ebene diskutieren, aber das ist gar nicht möglich, weil jeder, der seine Bürgerrechte wahrnimmt - blenden wir mal die paar Dutzend Vollidioten aus, die in der Tat Ärger machen - automatisch ein dummer, grüner Spinner ist.



Und jeder der nicht dagegen ist, ist ein naiver fauler Sack der nur dem Mainstream folgt. Obwohl heutzutage scheint es cool zu sein wegen jedem Scheiss zu demonstrieren.

Tja, schöne neue Welt wa.


----------



## Ceiwyn (21. Juni 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Und jeder der nicht dagegen ist, ist ein naiver fauler Sack der nur dem Mainstream folgt. Obwohl heutzutage scheint es cool zu sein wegen jedem Scheiss zu demonstrieren.



Es ist genau umgekehrt. In vielen europäischen und quasi-europäischen Ländern hagelt es aktuell Demontrationen und Revolten. Nur in Deutschland herrscht - bis auf Stuttgart - eitle Freude, vor allem in Game-Foren, wo überwiegend junge Leute schreiben. 

Woran das liegt? Weiß der Teufel. Vermutlich wurden die Menschen nirgendwo so sehr zu Untertanen erzogen wie hier.


----------



## Firun (21. Juni 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> eitle Freude, vor allem in Game-Foren, wo überwiegend junge Leute schreiben.
> 
> Woran das liegt?



Vielleicht daran das es ein Game Forum ist und keine Politische Plattform?

Wie war das gleich wieder mit Politischen und Religiösen Themen hier im Forum? muss ich mal ZAM fragen gehen..


----------



## Ceiwyn (21. Juni 2011)

Firun schrieb:


> Vielleicht daran das es ein Game Forum ist und keine Politische Plattform?
> 
> Wie war das gleich wieder mit Politischen und Religiösen Themen hier im Forum? muss ich mal ZAM fragen gehen..



Schön, dass du dir mich herausgepickt und dann den Satz offenbar nicht mal verstanden hast. Aber bevor zu ZAM fragst, solltest du noch mal feststellen, dass ich weder den Thread eröffnet noch ausgebuddelt habe.


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Juni 2011)

Firun schrieb:


> [...]
> Wie war das gleich wieder mit Politischen und Religiösen Themen hier im Forum? muss ich mal ZAM fragen gehen..





ZAM schrieb:


> Hallo Community,
> 
> nach erneuten Diskussionen, warum denn Religionsthemen in einem Forum mit "Gott" im Titel nicht erwünscht sind, haben wir uns entschlossen das Forum nun doch umzubenennen in das neutralere "Smalltalk-Forum". Es wird sich dadurch aber nichts am Forum ändern.  Die Themen können natürlich wie gehabt so weitergeführt werden.
> 
> ...



:>


----------



## EspCap (21. Juni 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Woran das liegt? Weiß der Teufel. Vermutlich wurden die Menschen nirgendwo so sehr zu Untertanen erzogen wie hier.



Vielleicht daran dass wir hier keine Diktatur und eine halbwegs funktionierende Gesellschaft haben? Du willst nicht ernsthaft Deutschland mit Syrien/Lybien vergleichen? 


Ein neuer Bahnhof ist nichts, wogegen man demonstrieren muss. In anderen Ländern würde man sich freuen, dass was passiert. 
Und der aktuelle HBF Stuttgart sieht furchtbar aus, da kannst du sagen was du willst.


----------



## Ceiwyn (21. Juni 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ein neuer Bahnhof ist nichts, wogegen man demonstrieren muss. In anderen Ländern würde man sich freuen, dass was passiert.
> Und der aktuelle HBF Stuttgart sieht furchtbar aus, da kannst du sagen was du willst.



Ich bin auch nicht dagegen, dass man die Bäume abholzt, sondern weil man über 4 - vermutlich eher 5 Milliarden für einen Bahnhof rausbläst, während auf dem Land die Bahnhöfe vor sich hinrotten und man im Umkreis mehrerer Kilometer keinen Zug erwischen kann. Bevor man so viel Kohle da reinsteckt, sollte man sich lieber um alte Bahnhöfe kümmern. Zu einem breiten Verkehrsnetz trägt ein einzelner Bahnhof nicht bei.

Was die Verträge angeht: Rechtsexperten sind in diesem Forum keine, daher bilden wir uns darüber mal kein Urteil. Jedenfalls wurde das Projekt über einige Millionen anno dazumal abgesegnet, nun sind wir bei mehreren Milliarden. Dass da einiges nicht ganz korrekt abgelaufen ist, liegt auf der Hand.


----------



## Thoor (21. Juni 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Es ist genau umgekehrt. In vielen europäischen und quasi-europäischen Ländern hagelt es aktuell Demontrationen und Revolten. Nur in Deutschland herrscht - bis auf Stuttgart - eitle Freude, vor allem in Game-Foren, wo überwiegend junge Leute schreiben.
> 
> Woran das liegt? Weiß der Teufel. Vermutlich wurden die Menschen nirgendwo so sehr zu Untertanen erzogen wie hier.



Mich regen beide Seiten auf, ich kanns nicht leiden wenn man mich aufgrund meiner Meinung als dumm und naiv hinstellt, ganz gleich ob links, rechts, oben, unten, diagonal, rot, grün, braun, pink oder schwarz/weiss gefleckt.

Wollt ich nur mal klarstellen.


----------



## Ceiwyn (21. Juni 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Mich regen beide Seiten auf, ich kanns nicht leiden wenn man mich aufgrund meiner Meinung als dumm und naiv hinstellt, ganz gleich ob links, rechts, oben, unten, diagonal, rot, grün, braun, pink oder schwarz/weiss gefleckt.
> 
> Wollt ich nur mal klarstellen.



Dann sind wir uns ja einig.


----------



## EspCap (21. Juni 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich bin auch nicht dagegen, dass man die Bäume abholzt, sondern weil man über 4 - vermutlich eher 5 Milliarden für einen Bahnhof rausbläst, während auf dem Land die Bahnhöfe vor sich hinrotten und man im Umkreis mehrerer Kilometer keinen Zug erwischen kann. Bevor man so viel Kohle da reinsteckt, sollte man sich lieber um alte Bahnhöfe kümmern. Zu einem breiten Verkehrsnetz trägt ein einzelner Bahnhof nicht bei.



Naja. Klar gibt es auch an anderen Stellen Investitionsbedarf, aber die Tatsache dass der Stuttgarter Bahnhof einer Landeshauptstadt nicht würdig ist, steht imo außer Frage. Das Teil ist wirklich eine Katastrophe. Und man braucht nicht glauben, dass wenn S21 nicht wie geplant gebaut werden würde, das Geld in andere Bahnhöfe fließen würde. Denn klar ist S21 auch ein Prestigeprojekt. Wenn irgendein Dorfbahnhof hergerichtet wird, schindet das weniger Eindruck.


----------



## Ceiwyn (21. Juni 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Naja. Klar gibt es auch an anderen Stellen Investitionsbedarf, aber die Tatsache dass der Stuttgarter Bahnhof einer Landeshauptstadt nicht würdig ist, steht imo außer Frage. Das Teil ist wirklich eine Katastrophe. Und man braucht nicht glauben, dass wenn S21 nicht wie geplant gebaut werden würde, das Geld in andere Bahnhöfe fließen würde. Denn klar ist S21 auch ein Prestigeprojekt. Wenn irgendein Dorfbahnhof hergerichtet wird, schindet das weniger Eindruck.



Die Bahn verliert durch ihre kaputten, verdreckten, überteuerten Züge so viel an Prestige, dass ein Luxus-Bahnhof das kaum wieder reinholen könnte. Erst am Montag sind wieder viele ICE's wegen Defekten ausgefallen. Was solls, packen wir die Leute halt in Busse. Wenn die Bahn die Kohle hätte, wäre ich ja gar nicht dagegen, aber das meiste zahlt ja das Land (wo es übrigens noch immer Studiengebühren gibt). 

Wo wir übrigens gleich beim Nächsten sind: Wenn man schon mit dem Projektstopp Wahlkampf macht, sollte man es auch einhalten. Aber gut, die Grünen sind ja eine Umfallerpartei sondergleichen.

Solange in Deutschland an Bildung gespart wird, ist für einen solchen Bahnhof mit einer solchen Kostenhöhe einfach kein Geld da.


----------



## zoizz (21. Juni 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Die Bahn verliert durch ihre kaputten, verdreckten, überteuerten Züge so viel an Prestige, dass ein Luxus-Bahnhof das kaum wieder reinholen könnte.



Ich denke es geht eher um das Prestige der Stadt. So zum Beispiel der Lehrter Bahnhof in Berlin, der macht für unsere Hauptstadt ein gutes Bild. Die Bahn ist mit ihrem Ansehen in der Bevölkerung unrettbar verloren ^^


----------



## Grushdak (21. Juni 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> ..., verdreckten ... zahlt ja das Land (wo es übrigens noch immer Studiengebühren gibt).


Daß die Züge öfters verdreckt sind, liegt aber nicht unbedingt an der Bahn.
Vielmehr sind die Menschen heutzutage oft einfach nur die "Schweine" mit ihr Wegschmeiss-miregal- und Zerstörer-Mentalität.

Und was meinst Du mit diesen "noch Studienegebühren"?
Die wurden doch "gerade erstmal" eingeführt, vor verhältnismäßig nicht langer Zeit - und das imo vollkommen zurecht.
Und an Bildung wird zwar schon etwas gespart - aber nicht so, daß man nun aber auch alles radikal ablehnen muss.
Oft wird einfach nur Geld verschwendet - besonders bei der Bildung.
Was sollen z.B. diese ständigen Sprach- Reformen, wo die Lernenden letztendlich sich alleine überlassen sind -
weil Eltern nicht mehr helfen können, da sie ständig neulernen müssten?!
... was das an Geld kostet ...

Nur das da verschwendete Geld sieht man nicht so vor Augen, wie ein Bahnhofsprojekt.
Die Reformgeldausgaben dürfte mittlerweile sogar mehr betragen, wie der Umbau bei S21.
Radikal demonstrieren sieht man die Menschen allerdings nur bei dem Stuttgarter Projekt.

Und so wie da Einzelene das Prestige von friedlichen Demonstranten in den Dreck ziehen 
(man schaue sich nur die Bilder von gestern an - dermaßen zerstörerische Gewalt) kostet das weiteres Geld.
Die Randalierer sollten imo sehr empfindliche Strafen erhalten!

Es gab lange Einspruchszeiten, ganz vereinzelte Demos, Verhandlungen, Beschlüsse etc.
So langsam (nee flott) sollte man mal vorangehen und nicht alles sinnfrei kaputtboykottieren!
Meinungen wurden zugenüge (an)gehört (über Jahre) und es wurde im Einvernehmen entschieden!

greetz


----------



## Ceiwyn (21. Juni 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Daß die Züge öfters verdreckt sind, liegt aber nicht unbedingt an der Bahn.
> Vielmehr sind die Menschen heutzutage oft einfach nur die "Schweine" mit ihr Wegschmeiss-miregal- und Zerstörer-Mentalität.



Wie bitte? Die Bahn hat also nicht für saubere Züge zu sorgen? Isst du in einem Restaurant an einem dreckigen Tisch? Benutzt du ein versifftes Klo? 



Grushdak schrieb:


> und es wurde im Einvernehmen entschieden!


Machen wir doch mal ein Rechenbeispiel:

 Bezogen auf das Land Baden-Württemberg. Dazu muss man wissen, dass Ba-WÜ nicht nur aus dem Großraum Stuttgart besteht, weshalb das Interesse an dem Thema mit zunehmendem Abstand geringer wird.
Wahlberechtigt sind in Ba-Wü ca 7,5 Millionen. Da es in Baden-Württemberg kaum Volksentscheide gab, ist es nicht so leicht Referenzwerte für die Wahlbeteiligung zu finden. Nehmen wir deshalb mal als Maßstab die Kommunalwahl von 2009 in Ba-Wü. Da betrug die Wahlbeteiligung 50 %.
Das Ergebnis der Volksabstimmung sei nun folgendermaßen:
66,6 Prozent wären gegen Stuttgart21 und 33,4 Prozent für S21.
Also (fast) eine Zweidrittelmehrheit spräche sich eindeutig gegen das Projekt aus.
Wie würde sich dies nun auswirken. In absoluten Stimmen wäre dies für die Ablehnung:
7,5 Mio x 0,5 x 0,666 = 2,4975 Mio.

 Damit wäre bei einer realistischen Wahlbeteiligung und bei einem sehr eindeutigen Abstimmungsergebnis (2/3) eine klare Entscheidung gefallen.

 Aber halt, da ist ja noch das Quorum. Ein Drittel der Wahlberechtigten müsste das Projekt ablehnen. 2/3 wären exakt 2,5 Mio. Und die sind mit den 2,497 Mio nicht erreicht. Das bedeutet Stuttgart 21 könnte weiter gebaut werden, gegen den erklärten Willen der Wähler.

 Das sind leider die Umstände einer solchen Wahl. Sorry, und wer nicht erkennt, dass solche Umstände geschaffen wurden, um generell Volksabstimmungen auszubremsen, hat sowohl von Politik als auch Mathematik nur sehr wenig Ahnung.


----------



## Grushdak (21. Juni 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> , hat sowohl von Politik als auch Mathematik nur sehr wenig Ahnung.


Habe Deine Rechnung jetzt nicht zuende verfolgt.
Und ich brauche nicht die Ahnung dazu.
Ich habe mit genügend Stuttgartern geredet, bei den fast alle für den Umbau sind.
Da brauche ich auch keine Rechnungen mehr, die eh nicht stimmen.
Dein Verhältnis pro/contra stimmt so schon mal gar nicht!

Warum tut Ihr Euch einerseits so leicht gegen alles und alles zu sein, dazu mit seltsamen Beispielen -
andererseits so schwer- Beschlüsse auch zu akzeptieren und selber Gelder mal einzusparen?!

Und bei verdreckten Zügen war ich nicht von der normalen Verschmutzung ausgegangen.
Bei normaler Gebrauchsverschmutzung muss natürlich die Bahn für Säuberung sorgen.

Ich mag es einfach nicht, wenn man gleich so aggressiv gegen wen wettert.
Und das machst Du gerade in Deinen letzten Posts - leider.


----------



## Caps-lock (21. Juni 2011)

Naja Zeitungen mögen durchaus parteiisch berichten...
Aber was ist an der Sache dran, dass jetzt gegen einige Demonstranten wegen versuchtem Totschlag ermittelt wird, die fast nen Polizisten ins jenseits befördert haben...


----------



## sympathisant (21. Juni 2011)

1. es ist ja nicht nur der bahnhof. das geld kommt baufirmen zu gute. archtiekturbüros, künstler, landschaftsgärtner .. massig menschen werden dafür bezahlt, dass sie am bahnhof arbeiten. sowas fördert genauso wie der BBI arbeitsplätze. 

2. ich kenne auch nur stuttgarter die dafür sind. schliesslich entsteht, da wo der alte bahnhof ist ne riesige freifläche die anderweitig genutzt werden kann.

klar sind 5 milliarden viel geld. aber solange es in deutschland bleibt und damit arbeitskräfte bezahlt werden ist das oke. und die grünen wollen das nicht. könnt ja sein dass damit polnische bauarbeiter bezahlt werden .. oder? dann sollten sie eher was gegen die EU tun. die verschlingt nämlich mehr geld und er hat erst die vorrausetzungen geschaffen, dass hier polen und andere arbeiten dürfen.


----------



## Caps-lock (21. Juni 2011)

naja andere wie Italiener, Türken, Jugoslawen, Tunesier, Portugiesen etc. kamen zu einem großen Teil in den 60ern als Gastarbeite zu uns in das Land und waren/sind am Wirtschaftswunder beteiligt gewesen...
Da hattte die EU erstmal so nix mit zu tun.
Davon abgesehen haben jetzt auch Deutsche die Chance in anderen Ländern zu arbeiten.
Und hochqualifizierte Fachkräfte können auch in Polen einen sehr sehr hohen Lebensstandard haben.
Sie verdienen zwar nicht soviel wie hier, aber haben dann logischerweise auch weniger Ausgaben.


----------



## Ogil (21. Juni 2011)

Genau - und wenn das Geld nicht in doitsche Bahnhoefe investiert wird, landet es letztlich in griechischen! *mit der Faust auf den Stammtisch hau*


----------



## Konov (22. Juni 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Ich habe mit genügend Stuttgartern geredet, bei den fast alle für den Umbau sind.
> Da brauche ich auch keine Rechnungen mehr, die eh nicht stimmen.



Naja, aber das ist nun auch nicht wirklich dein Ernst oder?
Wenn du nicht gerade mit mehreren Hunderttausend Leuten geredet hast, ist das wohl wenig maßgeblich, was die Leute denken.

Übrigens hier ein sehr interessantes Video zu der Frage, warum die Polizei wirklich gewalttätig geworden ist: 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k_3cxOvNyHc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## sympathisant (22. Juni 2011)

Ogil schrieb:


> Genau - und wenn das Geld nicht in doitsche Bahnhoefe investiert wird, landet es letztlich in griechischen! *mit der Faust auf den Stammtisch hau*



mal geschaut wieviel geld momentan als unterstützung ins ausland geht? und dann schimpfen die gegner von S21, dass hier in die infrastruktur investiert wird. ich verstehs nicht ...


----------



## EspCap (22. Juni 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Übrigens hier ein sehr interessantes Video zu der Frage, warum die Polizei wirklich gewalttätig geworden ist



Jaja. Die böse Polizei. Total gewalttätig. Und die haben ja auch alle noch Spaß dran! 

Ach kommt, das ist doch lächerlich. Wenn diese Demonstranten nicht auf die Aufforderungen der Polizei hören und teilweise auch noch selbst gewalttätig werden, muss man mit einer entsprechenden Antwort rechnen. Und dass man bei tausenden Demonstranten die Einzelnen schlecht raus sortieren kann, sollte ja auch klar sein. Was sollte man also machen, wenn die Polizei einen auffordert das Gebiet zu räumen und man merkt, dass einige gewalttätig gegenüber der Polizei werden? Gehen, eventuell. Aber nein! Bleiben wir lieber da und warten bis die Polizei das Gebiet gewaltsam räumt, damit wir was zu heulen haben. Es gibt auch wirklich kein Entkommen vor diesen rasend schnellen Wasserwerfern. Und am besten nehmen wir noch unsere Kleinkinder mit auf die Demos, damit wir noch was zum beschweren haben. 

Wenn ich diese Leute da 'Wir sind das Volk!' und 'Bullenschweine!!111' und ähnliches brüllen höre, muss ich mich schon fragen ob die irgendwie in den 80er Jahren hängengeblieben sind. 

Gegen die Rente mit 67 protestiert keiner. Aber gegen einen tollen neuen Bahnhof? Ja, das ist ja was neues. Und neues ist furchtbar!111


----------



## Konov (22. Juni 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Jaja. Die böse Polizei. Total gewalttätig. Und die haben ja auch alle noch Spaß dran!



Wer hat das jetzt geschrieben, du oder ich?

Ich habe lediglich das Video gepostet, aber bewusst auf eine wertende Aussage verzichtet.
Im Video wird journalistisch korrekt hinterfragt und belegt, dass die Polizei unverhältnismäßig gehandelt hat. "Unverhältnismäßigkeit" ist natürlich wieder so eine Definitionssache, aber (und ich wiederhole mich...) im Video sind erfahrene Polizisten und involvierte Beamte dazu befragt worden, die eben diese Verhältnismäßigkeit anzweifelt.
Sich dann als Bürger X hinzustellen und das für Quatsch zu halten, ist schon ziemlich naiv. 




EspCap schrieb:


> Wenn diese Demonstranten nicht auf die Aufforderungen der Polizei hören



Und genau das ist eine unpräzise Pauschalaussage, die weder belegt noch bezeugt werden kann. Wer hat wann wie genau die Aufforderungen der Polizei ignoriert?
Von daher wäre ich mit solchen Aussagen vorsichtig. Der gute Herr Mappus schmeißt mit solchen Phrasen ja auch gerne um sich ohne selbst dabei gewesen zu sein und seine Aussagen korrekt belegen zu können.

Im geposteten Video wird im Übrigen alles belegt dargestellt.



EspCap schrieb:


> und teilweise auch noch selbst gewalttätig werden,



Hier dasselbe Problem.
Es gibt nur stichprobenartige Möglichkeiten, potenzielle Gewalttäter aus der Menge herauszugreifen, die evtl. Gewalttätig geworden wären oder es vielleicht geworden sind, was wiederum aber belegt werden müsste, weil es sonst nichts als haltlose Vorwürfe sind.

Ebenso übrigens auch bei den Polizisten. Natürlich ist nicht jeder Polizist gewalttätig nur weil einer mit nem Schlagstock rumprügelt. Auch das sind Einzelfälle, die aber im Video belegt werden. Genau wie auch ein Demonstrant der offenbar einen Stein o.ä. auf einen Wasserwerfer wirft. Wobei letzteres in keinem Verhältnis dazu steht, was ein Schlagstock anrichten kann. Und auch diese Beurteilung gehört dazu, wenn man eine Verhältnismäßigkeit objektiv feststellen will.




EspCap schrieb:


> Und dass man bei tausenden Demonstranten die Einzelnen schlecht raus sortieren kann, sollte ja auch klar sein.



Nein, auch das wird im Video geklärt, da die Polizei "Greiftrupps" hat, mit denen einzelne Störenfriede direkt herausgefischt werden können, auch wenn 1000 weitere Demonstranten dahinterstehen.

Ich glaube, du hast das Video nicht ohne Vorbehalte bis zum Ende angeschaut.
Ich wiederhole mich nochmal: Es wird dort objektiv belegt, dass unverhältnismäßig seitens der Polizei gehandelt wurde. 

Dagegen mit Stammtischparolen vorzugehen ist ziemlich sinnfrei.


----------



## EspCap (22. Juni 2011)

Ja, ich kenne das Video ja. Aber schau dir mal das Chaos an, da da herrscht. Polizisten sind auch nur Menschen. In diesem Gerangel immer die richtigen rauszuziehen können die auch nicht. 



> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Und genau das ist eine unpräzise Pauschalaussage, die weder belegt noch bezeugt werden kann. Wer hat wann wie genau die Aufforderungen der Polizei ignoriert?[/font]




Ist das dein Ernst? Auf Youtube gibt es haufenweise Videos, auf denen genau das zu sehen ist. Ich erinnere mich da z.B. an diese Sitzblockade, bei der die Polizei die 'Demonstranten' wegtragen musste, damit sie sich endlich von dem Gelände entfernen. Und wie diese Horde Wilder den Bauzaun umreißt und dabei 'Drecksbullen!111' brüllt hat man ja häufig genug in den Nachrichten gesehen...

Am besten wäre es natürlich, wenn man die alle mal schön wegen Landfriedensbruch anklagen würde. Aber das sind solche Massen, da geht das einfach nicht so locker.


----------



## Konov (22. Juni 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ja, ich kenne das Video ja. Aber schau dir mal das Chaos an, da da herrscht. Polizisten sind auch nur Menschen. In diesem Gerangel immer die richtigen rauszuziehen können die auch nicht.



Das ist natürlich richtig. Wir können also festhalten, dass weder alle Polizisten Engel sind, noch dass alle Polizisten brutale Schläger sind. Genauso wie weder alle Demonstranten kiffende Steinewerfer und Grüne-Wähler, noch alle CDU Wähler und BWL Studenten sind.





EspCap schrieb:


> Ist das dein Ernst? Auf Youtube gibt es haufenweise Videos, auf denen genau das zu sehen ist. Ich erinnere mich da z.B. an diese Sitzblockade, bei der die Polizei die 'Demonstranten' wegtragen musste, damit sie sich endlich von dem Gelände entfernen. Und wie diese Horde Wilder den Bauzaun umreißt und dabei 'Drecksbullen!111' brüllt hat man ja häufig genug in den Nachrichten gesehen...
> 
> Am besten wäre es natürlich, wenn man die alle mal schön wegen Landfriedensbruch anklagen würde. Aber das sind solche Massen, da geht das einfach nicht so locker.



Aber bei einer Demonstration wird mit Sitzblockaden demonstriert. Du glaubst nicht ernsthaft, dass man als "Demonstrant" sich dann einfach wieder umdreht und geht? Dann gäbe es auf der ganzen Welt keinen einzigen Demonstranten mehr. 
Ich habe selbst nie demonstriert, weiß aber dass sowas einfach dazu gehört. Protest impliziert doch, dass man etwas tut, um Dinge zu blockieren, die einem nicht gefallen.

Würde das keiner tun, hätten wir einen Polizeistaat oder eine Diktatur. Ob es jetzt nötig war den Bauzaun umzureißen, wage ich nicht zu beurteilen.


----------



## EspCap (22. Juni 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Protest impliziert doch, dass man etwas tut, um Dinge zu blockieren, die einem nicht gefallen.



Ja, schön. Mir gefällt auch so einiges nicht. Wir sind hier aber weder im Lummerland noch auf einem Ponyhof. 
Wenn eine Demonstration nicht erlaubt wurde und auf Boden stattfindet, der nicht öffentlich ist, ist das verboten. Und wie gesagt - wie es da teilweise abgeht ist das für mich Landfriedensbruch.


----------



## Konov (22. Juni 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ja, schön. Mir gefällt auch so einiges nicht. Wir sind hier aber weder im Lummerland noch auf einem Ponyhof.
> Wenn eine Demonstration nicht erlaubt wurde und auf Boden stattfindet, der nicht öffentlich ist, ist das verboten. Und wie gesagt - wie es da teilweise abgeht ist das für mich Landfriedensbruch.



Ok, da sind wir dann wohl eindeutig unterschiedlicher Meinung. 

IMO ist es einfach so, dass das, was da passiert, unter das Recht der Meinungsfreiheit und das Recht zur Demonstration gegen etwas, dass einem missfällt, fällt. 
Niemand hat gesagt dass das Leben ein Ponyhof ist, das bedeutet aber nicht, dass man nicht dafür einstehen können sollte, wenn einem etwas nicht passt.

Und es gibt dann eben Menschen, die dafür auf die Straße gehen und welche die zuhause sitzen bleiben. Beides hat seine Dasseinsberechtigung, von daher ist dein Verhalten diesbezüglich auch durchaus in Ordnung.


----------



## Dracun (22. Juni 2011)

Du darfst dein recht solange ausüben, solang die Rechte anderer nicht verletzt werden. 
Und wenn eine Demo nicht genehmigt ist(weiß jetzt net ob Anti-S21 gestattet war oder nicht), verletzt du damit das Recht eines anderen. Genauso wie der Landbesitzer sagen kann: Das verstößt gegen mein Recht, das ist Hausfriedensbruch etc(was weiß ich), dann müssen die Demonstranten gehen. Da ja das Recht des Landbesitzers verletzt wurde.

Und wenn mir ein Polizist sagt: Bitte verlassen Sie das Gelände, sonst werden wir das Gelände räumen müssen.
Dann gehe ich, weil ich weiß das des weh tun wird. Genauso wenig nehme ich ein Kleinkind/Kinder zu sowas mit.


----------



## Konov (22. Juni 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Du darfst dein recht solange ausüben, solang die Rechte anderer nicht verletzt werden.
> Und wenn eine Demo nicht genehmigt ist(weiß jetzt net ob Anti-S21 gestattet war oder nicht), verletzt du damit das Recht eines anderen. Genauso wie der Landbesitzer sagen kann: Das verstößt gegen mein Recht, das ist Hausfriedensbruch etc(was weiß ich), dann müssen die Demonstranten gehen. Da ja das Recht des Landbesitzers verletzt wurde.
> 
> Und wenn mir ein Polizist sagt: Bitte verlassen Sie das Gelände, sonst werden wir das Gelände räumen müssen.
> Dann gehe ich, weil ich weiß das des weh tun wird. Genauso wenig nehme ich ein Kleinkind/Kinder zu sowas mit.



Das ist natürlich richtig, aber dann tragen sie die Demonstranten eben weg. 
Das ist ja seit Menschengedenken immer so gewesen. Würden die Demonstranten einfach so gehen - und ich wiederhole mich - gäbe es keine Demonstranten auf der Welt. Das wäre ja total unlogisch. Man stelle sich vor, für jede Demonstration würde ein Gelände vom Staat bereitgestellt werden. Das würde nie passieren, weil es nur Geld kosten würde. Insofern ist auch Haus- bzw. Landfriedensbruch wohl automatisch Teil einer SOLCHEN Demonstration.


----------



## sympathisant (22. Juni 2011)

_(1) Alle Deutschen haben das Recht, sich ohne Anmeldung oder Erlaubnis friedlich und ohne Waffen zu versammeln.__
(2) Für Versammlungen unter freiem Himmel kann dieses Recht durch Gesetz oder auf Grund eines Gesetzes beschränkt werden._

unter freiem himmel müssen demos angemeldet (nicht genehmigt) werden.


----------



## Dracun (22. Juni 2011)

Schon klar. Aber wenn ich weiß das ich Schmerzen erleiden werde wenn ich nicht gehe, dann darf ich mich hinter her aber auch nicht beschweren. Du beschwerst dich ja auch nicht wenn du mit Klitschko in den Ring steigst, obwohl du weißt das des weh tun wird. 
Und wie gesagt, alle brüllen ja so gerne Meinungsfreiheit, das ist mein Recht, etc. Ist ja alles schön & gut, aber die meisten vergessen nun mal das die Rechte der Gegenpartei auch gelten.
Und Haus- bzw. Landfriedensbruch gehört nicht automatisch zu einer Demo. Mann kann sich ja auch außerhalb des Grundstücks positionieren und demonstrieren.


----------



## Ceiwyn (22. Juni 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Du darfst dein recht solange ausüben, solang die Rechte anderer nicht verletzt werden.
> Und wenn eine Demo nicht genehmigt ist(weiß jetzt net ob Anti-S21 gestattet war oder nicht), verletzt du damit das Recht eines anderen. Genauso wie der Landbesitzer sagen kann: Das verstößt gegen mein Recht, das ist Hausfriedensbruch etc(was weiß ich), dann müssen die Demonstranten gehen. Da ja das Recht des Landbesitzers verletzt wurde.
> 
> Und wenn mir ein Polizist sagt: Bitte verlassen Sie das Gelände, sonst werden wir das Gelände räumen müssen.
> Dann gehe ich, weil ich weiß das des weh tun wird. Genauso wenig nehme ich ein Kleinkind/Kinder zu sowas mit.



Das ist zwar richtig (abgesehen davon, dass es kein Hausfriedensbruch ist), aber der Staat - in dem Fall die Polizei - muss immer die Verhältnismäßigkeit berücksichtigen. Soll man die Grundrechte tausender Menschen einschränken, also die Versammlung auflösen, nur weil ein paar Dutzend Idioten Ärger machen, oder ist es milder, wenn man nur die Idioten rausholt. Die Polizei ist genau für so was ausgebildet worden. Genau das gleiche wie mit dem Wasserwerfer im September. Soll man wegen ein paar Leuten, die Steine werfen, gleich alle Demonstranten mit einem gefährlichen Wasserwerfer beschießen? Was so ein Ding anrichten kann, hat man ja bei dem Opa gesehen. 

Es regt einfach nur auf, wenn die Poster hier den Leuten ihre Demonstrationsrechte absprechen wollen. Übrigens sind das häufig Spontanversammlungen, die können gar nicht verboten werden, weil sie überhaupt nicht angemeldet sind. Die Anmeldepflicht des Versammlungsgesetzes tritt hinter das Nichtanmelderechts des GG zurück, es dient eigentlich nur dazu, die Demonstranten zu schützen.


----------



## EspCap (22. Juni 2011)

sympathisant schrieb:


> _
> _unter freiem himmel müssen demos angemeldet (nicht genehmigt) werden.



Wenn 'unter freiem Himmel' ein abgesperrtes Baugelände ist, ist es trotzdem nicht erlaubt. 



> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Dann gehe ich, weil ich weiß das des weh tun wird. Genauso wenig nehme ich ein Kleinkind/Kinder zu sowas mit.[/font]



Bingo! Eltern die ihre (Klein-)Kinder zu sowas mitnehmen, sollte man das Sorgerecht entziehen. Das ist absolut unverantwortlich. [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]



> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif] Soll man die Grundrechte tausender Menschen einschränken, also die Versammlung auflösen, nur weil ein paar Dutzend Idioten Ärger machen, oder ist es milder, wenn man nur die Idioten rausholt.[/font]



Wenn man da Sprechchöre hört, die munter die Polizei beschimpfen während die versucht, irgendwie wieder Ordnung herzustellen stellt sich da eher die Frage ob irgendeiner der Anwesenden kein Idiot ist...


----------



## tonygt (22. Juni 2011)

@EspCap deine Meinung ist realtiv klar ersichtlich, so wie du hier die Demonstranten beschimpfst. Ich denke deswegen nicht das es Sinn macht, mit dir eine Normale Disskusion zu führen, abgesehen davon dass das was ich in den letzten 3 Seiten gelesen habe, an sich genau das selbe ist was schon von Seite 1 an, mit fast genau den selben Argumenten disskutiert wurde.
Allerdings ist die Sendung vom ARD für mich neu und belegt doch Objektiv, genau das was ich schon lange vermutete habe, dass das vorgehen der Polizei übertrieben Brutal war und mir sich vor allem die Frage aufwirft, warum sie das Gelände nicht schon Morgens um 6 gesperrt haben, bzw einfach bis zum nächsten Tag gewartet haben. Da hier ein so großer Polizei Einsatz nicht von nöten gewesen wäre, geschweige denn ein vorgehen dieser Art.


----------



## Grushdak (22. Juni 2011)

Nun kommt mal wieder runter!
EspCap zeigt nur Fakten auf, die man eben nicht so leicht verbiegen kann.
Und Konov, in aller Ehren, daß Du genau dieses Video postest ... tzzz.
Das ist reinste Propaganda!
Wie schon gesagt wurde, es gibt dutzende - ja sogar noch mehr - Videos von Amateuren, die zeigen,
wie provoziert und an die Mauer gestellt die Polizei oftmals war.

Und zum Thema Demorecht - die nun wieder darauf pochen (genauso wie mit dem Thema Zensur und dem Grundgesetzartikel) ...
Ihr macht einen entscheidenden Fehler.
Ihr pickt immer nur einzelne Passagen raus, die Euch zusagen.
Nur gehören zu den Gesetzesartikeln ein paar mehr Sätze (Artikelteile) - die alle und nur zusammen gelten -
nicht nur Einzelsachen, wie es wem passt!

Und so kann ich nicht verboten und dazu noch auf fremden Grundstück demonstrieren.
Sucht die Verantwortlichen des Geschehenen nicht nur bei den paar härteren Polizisten - sondern mal vermehrt bei den gewaltbereiten Demonstranten -
welche die eigentliche Demonstration im Grunde kaputt machen!

greetz


----------



## EspCap (22. Juni 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> warum sie das Gelände nicht schon Morgens um 6 gesperrt haben, bzw einfach bis zum nächsten Tag gewartet haben. Da hier ein so großer Polizei Einsatz nicht von nöten gewesen wäre, geschweige denn ein vorgehen dieser Art.




Ja, genau. Wie sich die Leute von ein paar Zäunen stoppen lassen, hat man ja gesehen.


----------



## Noxiel (22. Juni 2011)

Ein Hinweis in eigener Sache​​Unser aller Forengott ZAM hat das Füllhorn seiner unermesslichen Güte über Euch und mir ausgeschüttet und gibt diesem Thread, stellvertretend für alle anderen - ich nenne sie mal - seriös weltlichen Diskussionen eine letzte Chance.​​Die Prämisse lautet ja, ihr habt es an der Umbenennung von "Gott und die Welt" in "Smalltalk" sicher schon gemerkt, keine religiösen bzw. politisch motivierten Debatten. Die Erfahrung der letzten Jahre hat gezeigt, dass über kurz oder lang immer irgendwelche Hardliner den allgemeinen Forenfrieden gefährden, nur um ihre jeweiligen Ansichten auf Gedeih und Verderb durchzudrücken. Die aufgeheizte Atmosphäre hat im Anschluss dann meist zu gegenseitigen Flame-Wars geführt, was uns als Moderatoren dann letztlich zum Durchgreifen respektive Schließen der Threads gezwungen hat.​​Ich glaube jedoch und habe das auch intern desöfteren vorgetragen, dass eine gesittete, ohne Beleidigungen auskommende, Diskussion auch über emotionale und tagesaktuelle Themen möglich ist, *ohne* das ein Mod 24/7 im Thread Präsenz zeigen muß. Ich bin selbst ein Freund von hitzig geführten Diskussionen, gerade wenn die Gesprächspartner konträre Meinungen zu diesem Thema haben.​​Langer Rede, kurzer Sinn.​ZAM lässt diesen Thread nur solange offen, solange keine Beleidigungen bzw. Netiquetteverstöße vorkommen, trotz der schwer zu übersehenden Nähe zu Politik. S21 ist kein rein politisches Thema. Sprecht Euch über das Für und Wider aus, aber bitte lasst die politischen Grabenkämpfe Außen vor. 
(Natürlich werde ich in nächster Zeit verstärkt ein Auge auf den Thread werfen . Bin ja schließlich selbst daran interessiert, dass in Zukunft auch über ernstere Themen gesprochen werden darf)​​Sollte dieser Thread dennoch geschlossen werden, könnt ihr davon ausgehen, das ZAM keine weiteren Ausnahmen machen wird.​


----------



## tonygt (22. Juni 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ja, genau. Wie sich die Leute von ein paar Zäunen stoppen lassen, hat man ja gesehen.



Ich habe geschrieben das ein so große Polizei Einsatz nicht von nöten gewesen wäre, damit meinte ich nicht das sie ein paar Zäune aufstellen und dann da keiner mehr steht, einen Zaun zu bewachen ist glaube ich deutlich einfacher, als viele Menschen gewaltsam zu entfernen und auch günstiger. Wo sich hier ja einige drüber beschwert haben, dass man doch bitte Demos unterlassen sollte weil sie Geld kosten. Kostet denn ein so übertrieben Unnötiger Einsatz, nicht auch unmengen an Geld? Wäre es nicht günstiger gewesen wie im Film von ARD (welche ich so ganz nebenbei, nicht als Propagand Sender betrachte sondern als Objektiven Sender) beschrieben den Ort am Morgen schon abzusperren?

Um zum Akktuellen Thema der gewaltsamen Demo in den letzten Tagen zurück zu kommen, muss ich sagen das auch ich so ein vorgehen der Demonstranten nicht gutheißen kann, wobei ich auch Verständnis habe. Erst erinngt man Mühsam einen Baustopp, mit vielen Friedlichen Demos, versucht eine Alternativ Bahnhofsbauplan zu finden, wählt die Partei, die verspricht dafür zu sorgen, dass ein Volksentscheid durchgesetzt wird. Der Volksentscheid ist da aber erst im Herbst die Bahn haut Munter weiter und so wie ich den Laden kenne halte ich es nicht mal unwahrscheinlich, dass sie Ups bis zum Ergebnis des Entscheids schon soweit sind das man das ganze nicht mehr umkehren kann.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (22. Juni 2011)

Also ich finde absolut nicht, das der monitor Bericht von ARD ein Propagandabericht ist. Nur weil man Sachlagen hinterfragt bedeutet das für mich nicht gleich Propaganda.
Der Bericht bestätigt das was ich von bekannten aus Stuttgart bereits gehört hatte. Ich finde man sollte der Polizei mal etwas genauer auf die Finger schauen die Skandale häufen sich ja am laufenden Bande: Ob sie nun mit Schlagstöckern Wasserwerfern und Pfefferspray auf friedliche Demonstranten / Bürger los gehen oder rechtswiedrig Handy gespräche massenhaft mitschneiden( *http://www.tagesschau.de/inland/handyueberwachung100.html *), die Konsequenzen fehlen?


----------



## Soramac (22. Juni 2011)

Ich versteh es halt nicht, wie man sich ueber einen Bahnhof aufregen kann. Da vergeht mir der Sinn und dann muessen 100.000 Euro in den Wind geschossen werden, weil die Polizei dort fuer Frieden sorgen muss.


Da frag ich mich immer, hat man nicht's besseres zu tun? Bei dem Frankfurter Flughafen, hat sich nicht eine Sau beschwert, als der grosse Bahnhof neben dran gebaut worden ist, was auch notwendig war, aber bei so was nun sich aufregen zu muessen.. versteh ich nicht.


----------



## Konov (22. Juni 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Nun kommt mal wieder runter!
> EspCap zeigt nur Fakten auf, die man eben nicht so leicht verbiegen kann.
> Und Konov, in aller Ehren, daß Du genau dieses Video postest ... tzzz.
> Das ist reinste Propaganda!



Jetzt wirds aber langsam echt lächerlich. 
Wie soll ich dich als Diskussionsteilnehmer ernst nehmen wenn du journalistische Arbeit der ARD als Propaganda bezeichnest? ^^

Wie bereits mehrfach erwähnt gibt es auf beiden Seiten nicht nur Unschuldslämmer. Ich versuche daher durchaus beide Seiten zu sehen. Wenn mir aber bestimmte Fakten eindeutig belegt werden, dann schenke ich dem natürlich meinen Glauben.

Natürlich gibt es auch Videoaufnahmen von Demonstranten die Steine werfen, aber genauso wissen wir auch, dass das vereinzelte Personen waren (was auch in den Videos zu sehen ist).
Es ist grober Unfug zu sagen, dass ein Großteil der Demonstranten gewalttätig sind. 

Im Gegenzu jedoch hat es aus politischer Motivik offenbar von oben herab Anordnungen für die Polizeibeamten gegeben, Gewalt anzuwenden, die in keinem Verhältnis steht. Wieso, warum, weshalb? Wurde in dem Video ja ausführlich erklärt UND belegt.

Mehr sage ich dazu ja gar nicht. Ich habe nicht gesagt, dass alle Polizisten brutal und alle Demonstranten lieb und nett sind.


----------



## ZAM (23. Juni 2011)

Jetzt wirds persönlich? Dann ist der Thread gleich zu.


----------



## Konov (23. Juni 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Jetzt wirds persönlich? Dann ist der Thread gleich zu.



Nä wieso denn.^^

Dass mit der Propaganda fand ich schon lächerlich. Aber das ist ja nix gegen Grushdak an sich. Ist nur schwer sowas ernst zu nehmen... aber vllt. kann er sich ja dazu nochmal äußern.

Wegen mir muss hier nix zu gemacht werden!


----------



## Caps-lock (23. Juni 2011)

Irgendwie scheint es 2 Meinungen zu geben:
Der eine Teil der Leute sagt, dass man auch die Polizisten verstehen sollte, von denen einer fast totgeprügelt wurde und die nur versuchen die Gesetze des Staates durchzusetzen, der auch für die Demonstranten sorgt die keine Arbeit haben, oder Kinder in einer bezuschussten Kinderkrippe unterbringen müssen...
Eben das auch die Polizisten Menschen sind und auf beiden Seiten Fehlverhalten vorlag.

Der andere Teil der Leute sagt, dass es völlig ok ist, wenn Demonstranten Bauzäune einreissen, Dinge beschädigen, Polizisten beschimpfen und verletzen und das es ihr freies Recht ist.

Kann man das so zusammenfassen ?
Von den Demogegnern habe ich bisher hier mehr Verständnis im Forum gelesen für die Demonstranten, als von den Demobeführwortern für die Polizisten.
Ich mag mich mal aus dem Fenstern lehnen, dass diese Stimmung wohl mittlerweile auch auf den Demos herrscht und nun eben auch Chaoten anzieht...
Und nicht nur Frauen mit Kleinkindern, die sich friedlich in die Wasserwerfer stellen...

Wenn ein Polizist aufs Maul bekommt und Verletzungen erleidet, an denen er mit weniger Schutzausrüstung gestorben wäre, wird gejohlt und hämisch gesagt: joar endlich hats mal einen von den bösen Bullen erwischt, die den Polizeistaat vertreten.

Wenn ein Demonstrant sich falsch verhält und die Polizisten ihn vielleicht etwas härter als Notwendig anfassen, dann ist dieser Demonstrant ein Opfer und Held, was zufällig am falschen Ort war und überhaupt nur friedlich dort saß.


----------



## Grushdak (23. Juni 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Übrigens hier ein sehr interessantes Video zu der Frage, warum die Polizei wirklich gewalttätig geworden ist:


Zu dieser Zeile hast Du das Video gepostet.
Und eben, weil es ausschliesslich nur um die angeblich gewalttätige Polizei geht - man sie nur anprangern will,
finde ich das Video als Propagandamaterial bestens geignet und bestimmt auch so gedacht - egal ob ARD mit Monitor.
Wenn ich schon den Begrüßungssatz der Moderatorin der Sendung Monitor höre ...
Die ganze Zeit geht es nur darum, wer angefangen hat (kommt mir irgendwie sehr bekannt vor (der hat aber angefangen ... ))
Wo sind da fairerweise auch Auschnitte, die zeigen, was sonst noch passiert war und neulich erst wieder geschehen ist?

So ist das Ganze für mich jedenfalls nur einseitig und zu hetzerisch.
Dinge sind gelaufen und wurden entschieden.

*ps.* 
Ich habe schon vor vielen Jahren regelmäßig an weitaus sensibleren Demos teilgenommen,
wo sogar die Bereitschaft der "Polizei" zu schiessen vorhanden war und 
die Demos sogit wie immer ohne Randale ausgegangen sind, wennauch mit willkürlichen & teilweise folgenschweren Verhaftungen.

*pps.* 
Und wie ich schon sagte ...
Wer bei mir nichtgenehmigt auf meinem Grundstück meint zu demonstrieren -
und nicht der Aufforderung nachkommt, meinen Besitz zu verlassen, 
würde ebenso gegangen werden.
-----------------------

Ich klinke mich jetzt hier aber auch komplett aus - mit Folgendem zum Bedenken:

Ich wünsche mir die Gelassenheit, Dinge hinzunehmen, die ich nicht ändern kann; 
 den Mut, Dinge zu ändern, die ich ändern kann;
 und die Weisheit, das eine vom anderen zu unterscheiden."

greetz & gn8

bye Topic


----------



## Valinar (23. Juni 2011)

Finde es ehrlich gesagt echt Schlimm wie dort mit dem Polizisten umgegangen wurde.
Unglaublich ist im meinen Augen schon das sich dort ein einige Idioten erdreisten den Polizisten aus der Menge zu Zerren.
Der wollte ja nur die Personalien aufnehmen und dann ziehen die Idioten sowas ab.

Das dann noch ein paar Typen schreien das sie ihn die Waffe klauen sollen...da fehlen mir die Worte.

Ich sage nicht das alle Demonstranten so sind,viele haben ihn ja auch geholfen als sie gesehen haben das er dort zusammengetreten wird.
Aber es reichen nunmal ein paar Spinner...besonders diese "Parkschützer" sind für mich ganz große unruhestifter.


Manche mögen es zwar normal finden das dort Zäunen umgehauen werden und die Baustellen besetzt werden aber ich bekomm das nicht in den Kopf wie man sowas gutheißen kann.
Selbst jeder Vermittlungsversuch ist hier für den Arsch.
Erst wollten die Gegner eine Schlichtung und sagten das sie das ergebniss Akzeptieren.
Dann hat ihnen die Entscheidung nicht gepasst und schon gehts weiter.

Ich finde es vollkommen in Ordnung wenn vor der Baustelle Demonstriert wird aber alle die dort die Zäune Zerstören und das Baugelände besetzen sind für mich Chaoten.


----------



## evilskin (23. Juni 2011)

Es ist doch so dass es bei jedem Bauvorhaben (nicht privat) in der Planung einen Punkt gibt bei dem die Pläne für die Öffentlichkeit einsehbar gemacht werden müssen und jeder die gelegenheit hat seine kritik zuäußern und erst danach entschieden wird ob das vorhaben erlaubt wird. Diesen Punkt gab es auch bei der Planung des Bahnhofs und es hat keinen interessiert und jetzt wo es zu spät ist wollen die Leute Demos und Volksentscheide, dass ist meiner meinung nach Schwachsinn sie hatten ihre chance für Protest jetzt ist es zu spät.


----------



## The Reptil (23. Juni 2011)

S21 ist mir wurscht ich weiss nicht mal genau warum es geht 

allerdings sehe ich dort bei den Demos das gleich Problem wie immer wenn es Staat (Polizei) gegen aufgebrachte Bürger geht 
wie viel gewallt ist egal auf welcher Seite ist legitim 
eine interessante frage


----------



## Soramac (23. Juni 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Nein, auch das wird im Video geklärt, da die Polizei "Greiftrupps" hat, mit denen einzelne Störenfriede direkt herausgefischt werden können, auch wenn 1000 weitere Demonstranten dahinterstehen.



Ach ja? Dann schau dir mal die Reportage von Galileo an, bei der die Polizei gezeigt worden ist, die bei solchen Demonstrationen fuer Frieden sorgen muessen. 
Da moechte ich mich ungern mit meinem 30 Mann Trapp durch 999. Demonstranten pruegeln um am Ende 1. Stoerenfriede herauszufischen und dann noch mit 2 schwer verletzten Kollegen zurueck zu gehen. 

Es gehen Leute mit Waffen hin und Anwaelte und provozieren die Beamten und schreiben den noch was, was sie zu tun und zu lassen haben. 

Wer zu einer Demonstration geht, egal um welches es sich handelt, muss mit solchen Sachen rechnen und darf sich am Ende nicht beschweren, WEIL NIEMAND HAT *DICH* AUFGEFORDERT HINZUGEHEN, weil im Endeffekt stellst du dich gegen den Staat.


----------



## The Reptil (23. Juni 2011)

gebe ich dir vollkommen recht heißt ja auch Demonstration und nicht Kindergeburtstag

allerdings sind wir Bürger ihmo gut beraten der exekutive unserer gewählten Vertreter genau auf die Finger zu gucken wenn sie gewallt anwendet imerhin hat sie ja ein rechtliches Monopol darauf


----------



## Gauloises24 (23. Juni 2011)

Ich muss sagen, anfangs war ich auch noch gegen S21, da es logistisch gesehen grober Unfug mit geringem Nutzen, aber hohen Kosten ist, aber rein von den Zahlen her ist das Projekt, soweit ich weiß, schon lange am Point of no return...jetzt noch abzubrechen würde im Endeffekt mehr kosten als den Bahnhof fertigzustellen.
MMn sollen die den Bahnhof endlich in Ruhe (!) fertigmachen, bevor noch weiterer wirtschaftlicher und finanzieller Schaden für das Land BW entsteht. Wenn man sich mal überlegt, dass zahlreiche Baufirmen pleite gegangen sind wegen den Demonstranten (was einige Arbeitslose gefördert hat) und die Grünen (sprich BW) fast eine Multimillionen schwere Klage der DB kassiert hätten könnte ich kotzen, dass jetzt immer noch diverse Vollidioten am Bahnhof rumkrakelen und weiterhin den Bahnverkehr für alle (!) aufhalten, indem sie sich wiederrechtlich auf dem Baugelände aufhalten usw. 

Ich war letztens selbst mal wieder in Stuttgart (komme ursprünglich aus der Gegend) - und was ich da gesehen habe bestätigt mein Bild von den grünen Demonstranten...fast schon perspektivlos Polizisten beleidigend und handgreiflich werdend, aber gleichzeitig die ewige Opferrolle einnehmend.


----------



## sympathisant (23. Juni 2011)

das gewaltmonopol liegt beim staat (damit also bei der polizei). der staat hat die pflicht die verhältnissmäßigkeit der mittel zu wahren. 

sofern irgendjemand (egal ob polizist oder demonstrant) davon abweicht, kann er angezeigt und bestraft werden.

so einfach ist das eigentlich.


----------



## Konov (23. Juni 2011)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Kann man das so zusammenfassen ?



Eigentlich nicht, denn ich bin weiterhin der Auffassung, dass es auch eine differenzierte Mitte bei der Meinungsbildung geben kann, die ich eindeutig vertrete.
 Ich betitele weder alle Polizisten als Gewalttäter noch alle Demonstranten. Das hab ich jetzt aber auch schon 4 oder 5 mal wiederholt, ich weiß nicht wie oft man das noch sagen soll, bis irgendjemand es versteht.

 Zu den zwei "Lagern", pro Demonstranten und pro Polizei hast du generell aber erstmal Recht.





Grushdak schrieb:


> Zu dieser Zeile hast Du das Video gepostet.
> Und eben, weil es ausschliesslich nur um die angeblich gewalttätige Polizei geht - man sie nur anprangern will,
> finde ich das Video als Propagandamaterial bestens geignet und bestimmt auch so gedacht - egal ob ARD mit Monitor.



Was ist verkehrt daran, wenn ich das Video "interessant" finde?

Es geht in dem Video bewusst nur um die Fragestellung, ob die Polizei gewalttätig geworden ist bzw. unverhältnismäßig gehandelt habe. Das wurde recherchiert, weil Fragen aufgekommen sind, die mit journalistischer Arbeit beantwortet werden sollten.
Was ist daran verkehrt? Warum ist es Propagandamaterial, wenn Ausnahmsweise mal ein Exekutivorgan des Staates in Verruf gerät und sich unangnehmen Fragen ausgesetzt sieht? Das kann auch mal vorkommen und explizit sollte so etwas dann auch kritisch hinterfragt und aufgeklärt werden. Dieser Versuch wurde unternommen und das Ergebnis ist hinreichend mit Belegen ausgestattet. Auch hiermit wiederhole ich mich jetzt zum dritten Mal, trotzdem wird es immer wieder angefechtet.

Ich bin mittlerweile der Auffassung, dass hier einige Leute gar nicht verstehen *wollen*, was für Ergebnisse solche Untersuchungen haben können.


Was die Sache mit dem Zivilpolizisten anbelangt, da habe ich heute morgen das Video das erste Mal gesehen und natürlich kommt einem die Menge vor wie ein Lynchmob die gleich über ihn herfallen.
Angesichts der Vorwürfe gegen den Beamten ist das allerdings auch kein Wunder, da der Verdacht besteht, dass er bewusst andere Demonstranten dazu aufgefordert hat, Dinge kaputt zu machen um sie zu provozieren und Gewalt vom Zaun zu brechen, die aber eigentlich gar nicht vorhanden ist. Und wenn sich diese Vermutungen tatsächlich erhärten, deckt sich das mit den Anweisungen die die Polizei von "oben" hatte um gegen Demonstranten zu handeln.
Summasummarum haben wir einen Imageverlust für die Polizei wie er größer kaum sein könnte.

Es geht dabei nicht um einzelne Beamte, die ihren Dienst vernünftig tun. Es geht um die Drahtzieher des Exekutivorgans "Polizei" und Bundespolizei, die in der Politik sitzen und die Strippen ziehen.
Aber bevor ich hier zu politisch werde, lasse ich es sein. Nicht dass der Thread dann dicht ist. ^^



Soramac schrieb:


> Ach ja? Dann schau dir mal die Reportage von Galileo an, bei der die Polizei gezeigt worden ist, die bei solchen Demonstrationen fuer Frieden sorgen muessen.
> Da moechte ich mich ungern mit meinem 30 Mann Trapp durch 999. Demonstranten pruegeln um am Ende 1. Stoerenfriede herauszufischen und dann noch mit 2 schwer verletzten Kollegen zurueck zu gehen.
> 
> Es gehen Leute mit Waffen hin und Anwaelte und provozieren die Beamten und schreiben den noch was, was sie zu tun und zu lassen haben.
> ...



Wie man liest, hast du nicht besonders viel Ahnung von der Materie, denn die Polizei muss sich in so einem Fall nicht durch die Demonstranten durchprügeln.
In Ägypten und Syrien vielleicht, aber ganz bestimmt nicht in Deutschland. Die "Greiftupps" funktionieren auch so wunderbar.

Und natürlich stellt sich ein Demonstrant im Endeffekt gegen eine staatliche Entscheidung, aber das muss nichts Schlechtes sein, wenn es einem Einzelnen nicht passt. Ich wiederhole mich auch in diesem Fall: Es gibt das Recht auf freie Meinungsäußerung usw. usf. etc. pp.
Das Argument "man darf sich nicht beschweren, wenn man hingeht" hatten wir nun schon dutzendfach, es ist aber immer noch genauso gehaltlos wie zum Beginn des Threads.
Es war zu Anfang an nicht offensichtlich, dass es zu gewalttätigen Auseinandersetzungen kommen würde, da zum größten Teil friedliche Demonstranten zugegen waren. Die Polizei handelte jedoch auf Anweisungen "von oben", und wer oben sitzt, wissen wir alle.
Wenn nicht einfach mal nach Baden Württemberg und Regierung googlen. Aber Politik wollen wir uns ja hier sparen, also lassen wir das einfach außen vor.

Dieses "oben" hat Anweisungen zu unverhältnismäßigem Verhalten gegeben um politische Ziele durchzusetzen, auf Kosten der Bevölkerung. Diese These ist auch im Video belegt worden und wer es dennoch weiter für Humbug hält, der rennt mit einer rosaroten Brille durch die Bundesrepublik.

Und ich möchte nochmal betonen, dass die Polizei nicht verallgemeinert als gewalttätig hingestellt werden kann, *ebenso *wie die Demonstranten.

Und@sympathisant:

Statistiken belegen, dass Anzeigen gegen Polizeibeamte in den letzten Jahren prozentual praktisch gegen Null tendierende Aufklärungen oder Bestrafungen für den oder die entsprechenden Beamten zur Folge hat.
Kurz: Es ist hinlänglich bekannt, dass Polizeibeamte in den allermeisten Fällen keine Folgen zu fürchten haben, eben *weil *sie keine Zivilbürger sind.


----------



## Ceiwyn (23. Juni 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Und zum Thema Demorecht - die nun wieder darauf pochen (genauso wie mit dem Thema Zensur und dem Grundgesetzartikel) ...
> Ihr macht einen entscheidenden Fehler.
> Ihr pickt immer nur einzelne Passagen raus, die Euch zusagen.
> Nur gehören zu den Gesetzesartikeln ein paar mehr Sätze (Artikelteile) - die alle und nur zusammen gelten -
> nicht nur Einzelsachen, wie es wem passt!



Aber es ist nun mal einfach so, dass bestimmte Paragraphen hinter anderen zurückfallen.. kannst du in jedem Lehrbuch zum Öffentlichen Recht lesen. Eine Anmeldepflicht besteht nur, wenn man die Demo plant. Die Demos bei S21 sind aber meistens nicht geplant, sondern eine quasi-Verabredung, es geht halt jeder einfach hin, weil man weiß, dass auch andere da sind. Somit entfällt die Anmeldepflicht, somit entfällt ein evtl. Verbotsrecht seitens der Polizei. Sie dürfte dann höchstens die Versammlung auflösen, weil die Sicherheit nicht gewährleistet ist. Und da kommt wieder die Verhältnismäßigkeit. Die Versammlung wegen ein paar Chaoten komplett auflösen? Was können denn die friedlichen Demonstranten dafür?

Was ich allerdings unterstütze, wären Strafanträge wegen Landfriedensbruch, wer so etwas am Hals hat, macht auf keiner Demo mehr Randale. 

Im Übrigen bitte ich alle Teilnehmenden - ich schließe mich da ein - einfach mal runterzukommen und sachlich miteinander zu reden. Dann bleibt der Thread auch offen und ZAM ist happy.


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. Juni 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Was können denn die friedlichen Demonstranten dafür?



Ich weiß ja nicht...

Vielleicht SELBER dafür Sorgen, dass die EIGENEN Leute keine Scheiße bauen?
Ich weiß, das ist etwas ganz schlimmes, neben dem "demonstrieren" und darauf achten was das böse Bullenschwein tut noch darauf zu achten, dass der Nebenmann jetzt keinen Stein mehr schmeisst...

Edit:
Nach reiflicher Überlegung bin ich zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass dies auch mehr ein Problem der Gesamten Gesellschaft ist, also das zuviel einfach Weggeschaut wird, sich aber trotzdem hinterher mit großer Fresse beschwert wird und nur ein paar wenige auch dann eingreifen, wenn es notwendig ist (oder mind. entsprechende Staatsorgane informieren).


----------



## Ernst Haft (23. Juni 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> Wer zu einer Demonstration geht, egal um welches es sich handelt, muss mit solchen Sachen rechnen und darf sich am Ende nicht beschweren, WEIL NIEMAND HAT *DICH* AUFGEFORDERT HINZUGEHEN, weil im Endeffekt stellst du dich gegen den Staat.



Wie gut, daß selbst Polizisten das ganz anders sehen und Strafanzeige gegen unverhältnismäßiges Vorgehen ihrer Kollegen stellen:

Zivilpolizisten erstatten Anzeige wegen Körperverletzung

Übrigens ist das Recht auf Demonstration in unserer Demokratie verankert - nix mit gegen den Staat stellen, weil es eben zu unserem Staatsrecht gehört. 
Es muß schon weit gekommen sein, wenn eine demokratische Einrichtung wie eine Demonstration als "gegen den Staat stellen" und als Prügelwiese gesehen wird. 
Im übrigen laufen die Abertausenden von Demonstrationen in diesem Land friedlich ab - das ist nämlich der Normalfall; da ist nix mit "damit muß man rechnen".
Frage mich, woher die Leute - vor allen Dingen offenbar sehr junge - so eine völlig indiskutable Einstellung hernehmen.


----------



## EspCap (23. Juni 2011)

Ernst schrieb:


> Frage mich, woher die Leute - vor allen Dingen offenbar sehr junge - so eine völlig indiskutable Einstellung hernehmen.



Weil es um einen verdammten Bahnhof ist. Einen Bahnhof! So wie diese Leute sich da aufführen, könnte man meinen man würde das Atomendlager in ihrem Keller aufbauen wollen. 

Und dass jetzt einzelne Polizisten ihre Kollegen anklagen - das nennt man dann wohl Kameradenschwein. Man kann nur hoffen, dass die selbst man in so einer Situation sind. Wenn Polizisten wegen jedem kleinen Mist verklagt werden, können sie ihren Job auch gleich hinwerfen. 

Und es ist sehr wohl ein 'gegen den Staat stellen' wenn man sich bewusst der Staatsgewalt widersetzt und sich danach beschwert, dass man nicht mit Samthandschuhen angefasst wurde. Landfriedensbruch ist eine Straftat. Vandalismus (Bauzäune umreißen etc.) auch. Beleidigung ('Bullenschweine!111') übrigens auch. Wenn man genau hinschaut bleibt garantiert für fast jeden Demonstranten ein Stückchen Kriminalität übrig. 

Normale Menschen protestieren auf öffentlichem Grund und Boden, haben ihre lustigen Schildchen dabei und machen ihre Meinung mit Sprechchören kund. Die Polizei hat wenig zu tun, weil alles geordnet abläuft. Tja, hier geht das wohl leider nicht.


----------



## Konov (23. Juni 2011)

Ernst schrieb:


> Frage mich, woher die Leute - vor allen Dingen offenbar sehr junge - so eine völlig indiskutable Einstellung hernehmen.



Pseudo-Gutmenschentum.


----------



## EspCap (23. Juni 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Pseudo-Gutmenschentum.



Pseudo? Ich will den Bahnhof. So wie fast jeder Ulmer. Und jeder, der diesen uralten Klotz in Stuttgart nicht mehr sehen kann. Ich verstehe echt nicht, wie man wegen so was so ein dermaßen Theater machen kann.


----------



## Ceiwyn (23. Juni 2011)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht...
> 
> Vielleicht SELBER dafür Sorgen, dass die EIGENEN Leute keine Scheiße bauen?
> Ich weiß, das ist etwas ganz schlimmes, neben dem "demonstrieren" und darauf achten was das böse Bullenschwein tut noch darauf zu achten, dass der Nebenmann jetzt keinen Stein mehr schmeisst...



Und was sollen sie tun? Die Chaoten selber niederknüppeln oder rauswerfen? Mir erscheint es, als ob du nicht wirklich wüsstest, wovon du redest.


----------



## ZAM (23. Juni 2011)

3.


----------



## tonygt (23. Juni 2011)

Also die Disskuion hier dreht sich im Kreis, es werden immer und immer wieder die selben Argumente gebracht, so wie das man doch keine Kinder zu keiner "Gewaltbereiten Demo" mitnehmen solltet, dass man nicht versteht warum die Leute demonstrieren und viel viel mehr Bla Bla das inzwischen schon lange duchgekaut ist. Die Gründe für die Demo wurden auch schon lange alle genannt und gegen Argumente auch. 
Ich bin klar gegen Stuttgart S21 und bin dafür das man sich auch mal gegen den staat stellt man sollte vieleicht nicht immer einen auf Mitläufer und Gesetz treuen mache ohne Demos gäbe es hier keine Veränderung und es ging uns in Deutschland wahrscheinlich viel beschissener als jetzt. Bestes Beispiel Akws ohne die Demos von "wahrscheinlich" euren Eltern wären wir lange nicht soweit was die Atompolitik betrifft. 
Soviel zu meinen Schluss Fazit, ich klinke mich hier wieder aus, wie schon mal am Anfang, da ich manche Leute hier einfach nicht verstehen kann und die Disskusion hier Sinnfrei ist, ich gebe dem Thread auch keine allzu lange Lebensdauer mehr.

Edit: was meint Zam mit 3


----------



## ZAM (23. Juni 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Edit: was meint Zam mit 3




Das ist der "wir ignorieren permanent den Hinweis bzgl. nicht persönlich werden oder gegenseitig angreifen sonst ist der Thread ohne Reha-Möglichkeit zu"-Countdown.


----------



## EspCap (23. Juni 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Bestes Beispiel Akws ohne die Demos von "wahrscheinlich" euren Eltern wären wir lange nicht soweit was die Atompolitik betrifft.



Ja. Und wir können unseren Kindern dann mal erzählen 'Ohne die Eltern von euren Kumpeln hätten wir heute einen schönen neuen Bahnhof in der Landeshauptstadt. Stellt euch das mal vor!'


----------



## Ernst Haft (23. Juni 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Und dass jetzt einzelne Polizisten ihre Kollegen anklagen - das nennt man dann wohl Kameradenschwein. Man kann nur hoffen, dass die selbst man in so einer Situation sind. Wenn Polizisten wegen jedem kleinen Mist verklagt werden, können sie ihren Job auch gleich hinwerfen.



Soso, Körperverletzung und unberechtigt hartes Vorgehen ist also eine Kleinigkeit. Warum regst Du Dich dann darüber auf, wenn Demonstranten das machen? 

Und Beamte, die eine Straftat der eigenen Kollegen anzeigen, sind also Kameradenschweine, weil sie eine "Kleinigkeit" wie Körperverletzung nicht durchgehen lassen. Interessante Einstellung - und zeugt von einer absolut hilflosen, unschlüssigen und nicht ernstzunehmenden Argumentation.

Hier ist Zivilbeamten genau das widerfahren, was einige Leute hier "wird schon seinen Grund haben, warum die alle auf's Maul bekommen" abtun - nur diesmal haben sie die falschen Leute erwischt, die sich sehr wohl damit auskennen, was ihre Kollegen dürfen und was nicht! Die Demonstranten sind eben nicht immer selbst Schuld, wie damit wohl einwandfrei belegt ist!



> Und es ist sehr wohl ein 'gegen den Staat stellen' wenn man sich bewusst der Staatsgewalt widersetzt und sich danach beschwert, dass man nicht mit Samthandschuhen angefasst wurde. Landfriedensbruch ist eine Straftat. Vandalismus (Bauzäune umreißen etc.) auch. Beleidigung ('Bullenschweine!111') übrigens auch. Wenn man genau hinschaut bleibt garantiert für fast jeden Demonstranten ein Stückchen Kriminalität übrig.



Lies, auf welchen Beitrag ich geantwortet habe - da wurde gegen jeden Demonstranten gewettert als "gegen die Staatsmacht stellen". Lies es ruhig sooft, bis Du es verstanden hast. 
Aber Hauptsache, jeden Demonstranten mal eben kriminalisieren. Das mit den "Kleinigkeiten" gilt eben nur für die Staatsmacht Deiner Ansicht nach. Wie gesagt: Sehr interessante Einstellung!


----------



## kaepteniglo (23. Juni 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ja. Und wir können unseren Kindern dann mal erzählen 'Ohne die Eltern von euren Kumpeln hätten wir heute einen schönen neuen Bahnhof in der Landeshauptstadt. Stellt euch das mal vor!'



Nur sieht den Bahnhof keiner, da er unterirdisch ist


----------



## tonygt (23. Juni 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ja. Und wir können unseren Kindern dann mal erzählen 'Ohne die Eltern von euren Kumpeln hätten wir heute einen schönen neuen Bahnhof in der Landeshauptstadt. Stellt euch das mal vor!'



Ein letzter Nachtrag, ich weiß nicht ob es an dir vorbeigegangen ist aber die Idee der S21 Gegner ist nicht das gar nichts gebaut wird, sondern das kein Tiefbahnhof gebaut wird der Unsummen von Geld verschlingt. Gab da ja berteis anderweitige Pläne bei den Schlichtungsgesprächen, also man könnte dann seinen Kindern erzählen, das sie dank den Demonstranten, jetzt vieleicht eine besser Ausgestattete Schule haben weil dafür Geld da war.


----------



## EspCap (23. Juni 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Gab da ja berteis anderweitige Pläne bei den Schlichtungsgesprächen, also man könnte dann seinen Kindern erzählen, das sie dank den Demonstranten, jetzt vieleicht eine besser Ausgestattete Schule haben weil dafür Geld da war.



Sorry, aber zu denken dass das Geld, wenn es nicht in den Bahnhof fließt, in das Bildungssystem geht ist einfach nur naiv. Davon abgesehen ist bei uns weniger die Ausstattung als der Lehrplan an sich das Problem. Aber das ist wieder ein ganz anderes Thema...


----------



## Konov (23. Juni 2011)

Leute tut mir einen gefallen und postet nichts was Ärger machen könnte, bis ich heute Abend von der Schule zurück bin. Ich möchte nicht, dass der Thread dann dicht ist.


----------



## Ceiwyn (23. Juni 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Ein letzter Nachtrag, ich weiß nicht ob es an dir vorbeigegangen ist aber die Idee der S21 Gegner ist nicht das gar nichts gebaut wird, sondern das kein Tiefbahnhof gebaut wird der Unsummen von Geld verschlingt. Gab da ja berteis anderweitige Pläne bei den Schlichtungsgesprächen, also man könnte dann seinen Kindern erzählen, das sie dank den Demonstranten, jetzt vieleicht eine besser Ausgestattete Schule haben weil dafür Geld da war.



Richtig, aber das Projekt K21 wurde ja bisher gekonnt ignoriert. Eigentlich ist das S21 in "light", es wird nämlich einfach nicht untertunnelt und gewisse unnötige Streckenabschnitte werden nicht gebaut, aber der HBF wird komplett erneuert - genau das, was die S21-Befürworter immer verlangen.


----------



## EspCap (23. Juni 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> genau das, was die S21-Befürworter immer verlangen.



Seit wann? Ich will diesen hässlichen Klotz weghaben. Da hilft alles erneuern nicht, der Bahnhof sieht einfach furchtbar aus. Das S21-Konzept sieht super und modern aus.


----------



## Ceiwyn (23. Juni 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Seit wann? Ich will diesen hässlichen Klotz weghaben. Da hilft alles erneuern nicht, der Bahnhof sieht einfach furchtbar aus. Das S21-Konzept sieht super und modern aus.



Es wird doch immer behauptet - auch hier im Thread - dass eine Landeshauptstadt einen modernen Bahnhof benötigte. Bitte, K21 ist modern. Was bringt eine Untertunnelung? Dass die Bahn 2 Minuten schneller ist? Ist das wichtig, wenn sie regelmäßig zu spät kommt? ^^

Was übrigens bezüglich Grundgesetz auch noch gut hier hin passt: Wir haben ab Ende Juni kein gültiges Wahlrecht mehr.
http://www.zeit.de/p...d=true#comments


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. Juni 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Und was sollen sie tun? Die Chaoten selber niederknüppeln oder rauswerfen? Mir erscheint es, als ob du nicht wirklich wüsstest, wovon du redest.



Och ich weiß sehr wohl wovon ich rede...

Lasst euch was einfallen... Es ist zu einfach zu sagen "Dafür ist die Polizei da, ich kümmer mich um nichts als um mich selbst und meinen eigenen Willen"
Immerhin schaden die eurem Anliegen also sollte eigentlich jeder "normale und friedliche" Demonstrant selbst auf die Idee kommen die Chaoten und Spinner aus dem ganzen raus zu halten...

Es sollte eigentlich selbst dem einfachsten Verstand doch klar werden, das man sich soetwas MIT der Polizei entgegenstellen muss, damit man auch wirklich FRIEDLICH und RUHIG demonstrieren kann (sofern man sich nicht auf Privatgelände befindet etc.), da dies aber nicht geschehen ist, kann ich mir nur all zu gut vorstellen wie es mit dem "friedlichen Protest" bestellt ist...

Wer neben jemanden stehen bleibt, der gewalttätig wird und sich NICHT dafür interessiert und sich wohl möglich selbst noch hochstacheln lässt und weiter seinen persönlichen Protest durchzieht, der macht sich meiner Meinung nach genauso schuldig wie der eigentliche Täter...

Edit: Och ne Idee für "Demonstranten"
Warum nicht einfach erstmal den Typen der Scheiße baut SELBER ansprechen und ihn erstmal freundlich darum bitten aufzuhören?
Wie wäre das? 
Und wenn das nicht hilft einen Polizisten ansprechen und bescheid geben wer genau grad Stress macht...

Wäre ein anfang aber man hätte dann weniger zu jammern über sogenannte "Polizeigewalt" und so weiter oder?


----------



## Blut und Donner (23. Juni 2011)

http://www.heute.de/ZDFheute/inhalt/28/0,3672,8246716,00.html

Ich find wie sich das entwickelt total mies, klar dürfen die Leute (friedlich!) demonstrieren, aber dass das in Gewalt gegen, an der Sache unbeiteiligte, Polizisten ausartet, da sehe ich 0 Berechtigung für.


----------



## TheGui (27. Juni 2011)

/thema push und in den Raum werf dass das Projekt aufgrund des miesen Untergrunds Stuttgarts eh nie fertig gebaut werden wird!


----------



## Ceiwyn (27. Juni 2011)

Der Stresstest für die Bahn scheint wohl gescheitert. 
Warum spricht die Bahn von Verbesserungen, die sie vornehmen muss, wenn der Stresstest für S21 ohne solche funktioniert habe. Wer fällt den da auf welche Propaganda rein?

 Das Wort von den weniger teuren Alternativen zum Bestehen der Anforderungen des Stresstest heisst doch übersetzt nichts anderes, als das der Stresstest wie erwartet wohl gezeigt hat, dass ohne Nachbesserungen S21 weniger leistungsfähig ist, als der heutige Sackbahnhof. Also handelt es sich um eine Verschlechterung der Verkehrsinfrastruktur rund um Stuttgart auf Kosten der spekulativen Hoffnung im Immobiliensektor.

 Bei S21 handelt es sich also um eine teure verkehrspolitische Fehlplanung auf Kosten von heutigen und zukünftigen Generationen. Man folgt also den schlechten Beispielen in Spanien und Griechenland.


----------



## Kaldreth (28. Juni 2011)

Ich bin zwar auch kein Fan von S21 aber worauf du deine Aussage beziehst, dass s21 eine Verschlechterung darstellt und nur an der Aussage der Bahn, dass man Verbesserungen vornehmen muss herleitest, dass der Stresstest gescheitert sei bzw alles Propaganda klingt für mich nach Populismus der S21 Gegner! 

Mich würde eine Quelle interessieren!


----------



## Noxiel (28. Juni 2011)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar auch kein Fan von S21 aber worauf du deine Aussage beziehst, dass s21 eine Verschlechterung darstellt und nur an der Aussage der Bahn, dass man Verbesserungen vornehmen muss herleitest, dass der Stresstest gescheitert sei bzw alles Propaganda klingt für mich nach Populismus der S21 Gegner!
> 
> Mich würde eine Quelle interessieren!



qft


----------



## Valinar (30. Juni 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Der Stresstest für die Bahn scheint wohl gescheitert.
> Warum spricht die Bahn von Verbesserungen, die sie vornehmen muss, wenn der Stresstest für S21 ohne solche funktioniert habe. Wer fällt den da auf welche Propaganda rein?
> 
> Das Wort von den weniger teuren Alternativen zum Bestehen der Anforderungen des Stresstest heisst doch übersetzt nichts anderes, als das der Stresstest wie erwartet wohl gezeigt hat, dass ohne Nachbesserungen S21 weniger leistungsfähig ist, als der heutige Sackbahnhof. Also handelt es sich um eine Verschlechterung der Verkehrsinfrastruktur rund um Stuttgart auf Kosten der spekulativen Hoffnung im Immobiliensektor.
> ...



Tja und alle Zeitungen und halbwegs neutrale Nachrichtenseiten(Also nicht Infokrieg andere Spinner Seiten)  haben geschrieben das der Stresstest bestanden wurde.
Das der Grüne Verkehrminister so angepisst das er angeblich nicht auf dem laufenden gehalten wurde spricht wahrscheinlich auch dafür.
Wäre er gescheitert wäre doch jeder Grüne vor die Kameras getreten und hätten ihren "Sieg" gefeiert...auch noch vor dem Offiziellen Bericht im Juli.

Und von vielen Verbesserungen war auch keine Rede(der Bahnhof selbst hat den Test wohl selbst ohne Teure Erweiterungen bestanden)...die größte Verbesserung soll eine Zweigeleisige Verbingung zum Flughafen sein statt Eingleisig.
Aber seien wir mal ehrlich.
Spielt doch für die Chaoten(besonders die "Parkschützer) unter den Demonstranten garkeine Rolle ob der Stresstest bestanden wurde.
Erst wollten sie die Schlichtung...ging aber nicht so aus wie sie es gerne wollten,also wurde weiter Randaliert.
Der Stresstest wurde gefordert...ging offensichtlich auch nicht so aus wie es die Chaoten wollten,also wird auch hier weiter Randaliert.
Eine Volksabstimmung wirds wohl dann auch noch geben...ein PRO S21 werden sie auch wieder nicht Akzeptieren.


Also wird weiter Öffentliches und Privates Eigentum Zerstört und die Baustelle weiter Illegal besetzt.

Eine Zeitlang fand ich die Demonstrationen echt gut.
Es war Friedlich und es wurde nichts zerstört,besetzt und es gab keine Verletzten.
Dann kamen solche Idioten wie der Matthias von Herrmann mit seinen Parkschützern und noch einige Grüne Politiker die sich noch daran Profilieren mussten.
Die Typen haben das Bild von den S21 Gegnern massiv verändert.

Dennen gehts doch ohnehin garnichts mehr um den Bahnhof.


----------



## zoizz (1. Juli 2011)

Wutbürger -> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <- Stuttgarter Bürger


----------



## Noxiel (5. Juli 2011)

@EisblockError

Ich habe deinen Beitrag entfernt. Ein 15min Video zu posten, dass sich 14:20min ausschließlich damit beschäftigt wie korrupt und verdorben die internationalen Regierungen angeblich sein sollen, während dann in 20 Sekunden S21 abgewatscht wird, wobei sich eigentlich garnicht zur Sache geäußert wird, wird wohl kaum dem Anspruch dieser Diskussion gerecht.


----------



## TheGui (5. Juli 2011)

Ich war letztes Jahr auf einer Diskussionsrunde des Spiegel Redakteurs (Derjenige der die S21 berichte schrieb) der zusammen mit dem Ehemaligen Stuttgarter Bahnhofsdirektor einen Vortrag Über S 21 gehallten hat.

Es wurden* NICHT nur *Nachteile genannt... aber viele der Fakten über S21 sollten eigentlich jedem klar machen was für eine unsaubere Sache die Bahn da abzieht.

Seit dem kann ich niemanden der für S21 ist, für ausreichend informiert hallten : /


----------



## Ogil (5. Juli 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> Seit dem kann ich niemanden der für S21 ist für Geistig gesund hallten : /



Das ist freilich eine gesunde Grundlage fuer eine Diskussion.


----------



## Dracun (5. Juli 2011)

Und vor allem dem entspricht dies nicht den neuen (immer noch inoffiziellen?) Verhaltensregeln von buffed
(Interessanter Thread, Thema: "Der Umgang und das Miteinander" sollte vielleicht mal besucht werden )


----------



## TheGui (5. Juli 2011)

habs mal umgeschrieben...

Das einzig Gute an S21 ist, falls es mal fertiggestellt ist wird niemand mehr bestreiten können was für ein Fehler das ganze ist!


----------

